# Video emerges of Georgia jogger attack; case headed to grand jury



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 7, 2020)

So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot. 

These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.









						Video posted online as DA says case of Georgia man who was chased and killed will go to grand jury | CNN
					

A Georgia district attorney is recommending that the case of a man who was chased, shot and killed while running more than two months ago go to a grand jury, according to a news release obtained by CNN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 7, 2020)

Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.


----------



## fncceo (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...



Something tells me that jogger pissed these guys off sometime before the attack.  I think there's more to this case than we know at this time.

On the other hand, people are morons, and morons do incredibly stupid things.  I may be overthinking this.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 7, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


Maybe. But clearly they were not in fear of their lives.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks for some more information on this.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


The video you posted was a black man running towards a white truck and then attacking somebody with a gun.  Do you have this video of what you’re saying?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2020)

These guys were in a truck and obviously cut off this jogger, who was on foot. If they "thought" that he "might" be a burglar, they always had the option to call the police, so I want to hear the recording of their 911 call and what the dispatcher instructed them to do. Certainly they have no claim to self defense.

The picture of one of the alleged murderers with the governor and wearing a shirt that insults religion gives the impression that he is not credible and trustworthy.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


I think your white hood is obscuring your view


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


Who is running toward somebody the black or the white guy?


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


i don't see where a truck pulled in front of the jogger.  From what I watched, the man jogging went around the truck and attacked the man in the front of the truck.  He was holding the man with the gun.  Are you sure you posted the correct video?  That truck was parked the entire time of the video.  The man running was quite a ways back.  The dude in the bed wasn't even looking at the jogger and had nothing in his hands.  the jogger ran right at the dude in the front.  it's as obvious as anything I've ever seen.  the jogger engaged with the dude in the front.  And question,  why was a dude filming the jogger in another car?  Hmmmm, that seems odd as hell.  I don't think anything will happen to that dude in the truck.  The jogger tried to take his gun.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


well that video clearly shows the jogger attacked the man in the front of the truck.  The dude in the truck bed wasn't even watching until the jogger jumped the man in the front.  that's as clear as glass. Nor does that video show the truck went around the jogger to cut him off.  Nope, that never happened.  Again, the dude in the truck bed's hands are empty and he's still in the truck.  If their intentions was to attack the jogger, that dudes position isn't logical at all.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


I see the same thing,, listen it sucks at this kid got shot and killed but he tried to wrestle a gun away from another man..


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


well it's obvious the jogger kid went at the man.  he lunged at him.  Nor did the man in the truck bed even make an attempt to get down from the truck.  the kid again, had his hand on the man's gun.  If the man's intentions were to shoot the black kid, why would he allow the kid to grab his weapon?  It is indeed sad.  I know absolutely nothing more than that video and I as a juror would say self defense.


----------



## whitehall (May 7, 2020)

Never let a tragedy go to waste if you can make a political issue out of it.


----------



## 2aguy (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...




I support the death penalty for murder........is there any information on why they murdered this guy?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


Looks like self defense did you see the video?


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


I support self defense, and the video in the OP shows the jogger kid attacked the truck driver.  didn't you watch?  We know nothing more.  And, why was the jogger being followed with a video camera?  that's odd.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Now the mom is like “ he went jogging every day” lol I live in a black community my entire life I have never seen a black guy go jogging in his 20s..


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Now the mom is like “ he went jogging every day” lol I live in a black community my entire life I have never seen a black guy go jogging in his 20s..


well that may be.  Doesn't change what I watched. And again, the truck was not shown driving around the jogger and screetching to a halt in front of him and the driver going toward the jogger.  The driver was in the front of the truck, his door was open, he had no access to the jogger.  The jogger cleared the passenger side bumper and darted at the man in the middle of the street.  It's what it shows.  A jogger would have continued jogging after passing the truck.  that didn't happen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 7, 2020)

One of the guys clearly tells him to freeze.
Indicating he wasnt intent on shooting him,just hold him until the cops arrived.
      The guy then bum rushed him and got shot.
Of course it didnt help that CNN decided it was a good idea to cover part of the vid with their banner.
  I'll wait to see more evidence on this one.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 7, 2020)

Looks like they're claiming it was a ''citizen arrest'' type of deal.

Unfortunately, citizens aren't always that bright. They were certainly reckless in this instance. So much for the man's due process, huh?

I'll say this much and I'll leave it at that. If the crap ever does hit the fan, these cowboy wannabe types are the ones you have to watch out for. No doubt about it.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> One of the guys clearly tells him to freeze.
> Indicating he wasnt intent on shooting him,just hold him until the cops arrived.
> The guy then bum rushed him and got shot.
> Of course it didnt help that CNN decided it was a good idea to cover part of the vid with their banner.
> I'll wait to see more evidence on this one.


I want to know whose video it is.  And why he/ she was trailing the jogger.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like they're claiming it was a ''citizen arrest'' type of deal.
> 
> Unfortunately, citizens aren't always that bright. They were certainly reckless in this instance. So much for the man's due process, huh?
> 
> I'll say this much and I'll leave it at that. If the crap ever does hit the fan, these cowboy wannabe types are the ones you have to watch out for. No doubt about it.


doesn't change the fact the jogger charged the man.  That's very clear, right?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Blacks do stupid shit to whites 1,000 times a day, they were in bike lanes attacking and stealing bikes last week, if some one had a gun there would have been 6 of them gone


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Blacks do stupid shit to whites 1,000 times a day, they were in bike lanes attacking and stealing bikes last week, if some one had a gun there would have been 6 of them gone


happens in Chicago all the time.  used to be everyday before they closed the paths downtown.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks do stupid shit to whites 1,000 times a day, they were in bike lanes attacking and stealing bikes last week, if some one had a gun there would have been 6 of them gone
> ...


If I’m walking down the street in Boston and a black guys coming my way he thinks I’m going to move for him. So if I don’t spit yards before he comes I’ll show them a little fucking crazy he’s gonna bump into me and then we’re going to be Fighting


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > One of the guys clearly tells him to freeze.
> ...



  If I had to guess I would say it was a victim of the jogger and they were following him to keep him in sight.

   These guys didnt randomly pick some black jogger to shoot and there's obviously more to the story than the vid shows.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> doesn't change the fact the jogger charged the man.  That's very clear, right?



From the article...

_The 911 calls show the call taker was asking the men what Arbery is doing that was of criminal concern, Merritt said.

"They didn't give any answer for that, they said, 'He's a black man running down our road,'" Merritt said._


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2020)

There's already a long thread on this with all viewpoints in detail. IMO the shooters should be in jail, for sure. The new prosecutor (the 3rd one) will take this to the grand jury. But, now unfortunately the race baiting and politicizing by the Left who could care less about this young man and his family is about to happen.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


That "dude" the jogger ran at was holding a shotgun.  They had blocked his way.  There were two of them, one in the bed of the truck to get a better view--or better shot?   So yeah the jogger "attacked" the armed dude trying to stop him in the street for no apparent reason.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 7, 2020)

I just knew the Stormfront reject brigade would be in here to learn us on the superiority of whites


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 7, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't change the fact the jogger charged the man.  That's very clear, right?
> ...



  If thats the case those dudes are fucked.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> That "dude" the jogger ran at was holding a shotgun.  They had blocked his way.  There were two of them, one in the bed of the truck to get a better view--or better shot?   So yeah the jogger "attacked" the armed dude trying to stop him in the street for no apparent reason.



When you're just minding your own business and some random dolt points a gun at you, you either wait to take a chance on being killed or you try to defend yourself or kill the motherfucker first.

Pardon my French, ma'am, but that's life in the real world.

The poor sap was outnumbered here, however. He didn't stand a chance.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > One of the guys clearly tells him to freeze.
> ...


The man was driving *behind the truck* when it pulled sideways and blocked the jogger from going by them.  The guy could obviously see that something interesting was going down so he recorded it like everyone with a cell phone does these days.  How much footage is there from every single protest and street fight?  People get it on video.  I don't know why you consider THAT the suspicious part of this whole scenario.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That "dude" the jogger ran at was holding a shotgun.  They had blocked his way.  There were two of them, one in the bed of the truck to get a better view--or better shot?   So yeah the jogger "attacked" the armed dude trying to stop him in the street for no apparent reason.
> ...


Pretty sure that's what I said.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...



"jogging"

That's what people usually do when they run out of house they just broke in to.

*A 25-year-old black man was shot dead in Georgia while jogging*

"However, according to the Times, *someone called the police station and said a black man with a white t-shirt had run inside a house under construction that was only "partially closed in.*" Arbery had some run-ins with police in the past, included being "sentenced to five years' probation as a first offender on charges of carrying a weapon on campus and several counts of obstructing a law enforcement officer," the AJC reported. Arbery was also charged for shoplifting and violating his probation in 2018, according to the AJC. "


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


CNN = FAKE NEWS

I don't click on their links


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I agree.  Again, if all one has is the video, then that jogger attacked the man from the truck.  It's clear as glass.  


OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


where do you see that footage?  please what time in the video shows us that?  go ahead,


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


oh shit, you have video that shows the truck cutting the jogger off.  I want to see that.  where is it?


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Pretty sure that's what I said.



Sorry, I posted back to you on accident. I meant to post back to the guy with the Popeye avy. 

And quit backsassin gotdammit.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 7, 2020)

Oh, actually, I had a multi quote, so I guess I did respond to you. Looks like I chopped the first part of the multi quote out tho.

Ah well. I'm not gonna go back and redo it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Watched the video. Definitely racists, maybe Klan. Should be executed. Cold Blooded murder.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That "dude" the jogger ran at was holding a shotgun.  They had blocked his way.  There were two of them, one in the bed of the truck to get a better view--or better shot?   So yeah the jogger "attacked" the armed dude trying to stop him in the street for no apparent reason.
> ...


well fk, one can't determine that from that video, right?


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Now the mom is like “ he went jogging every day” lol I live in a black community my entire life I have never seen a black guy go jogging in his 20s..


Because.....you don't know of any black runners in sports.


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That "dude" the jogger ran at was holding a shotgun.  They had blocked his way.  There were two of them, one in the bed of the truck to get a better view--or better shot?   So yeah the jogger "attacked" the armed dude trying to stop him in the street for no apparent reason.
> ...


One more good reason why women and minorities need to carry.


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Because they've got to find SOME left wing conspiracy over this.


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



It was an ambush and the 2 men father and son should be locked up immed while they wait for their hearing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 7, 2020)

The video clearly does not show what the OP and others are saying.
What I see is a man "jogging"... (which I know of no one that jogs in jean shorts and tshirt)
The truck was parked ahead of him, stopped in the middle of the road. The jogger ran around the truck and had a confrontation there...then the video is very shaky and unclear what happens after that.
The men in the truck are highly unlikely to be completely innocent, but then it doesn't appear the black guy was either.
But obviously didn't deserve to be shot


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Public hanging works for me.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


Good to hear but even with video Black people still get no justice. Here is to hoping the cave chimps go to prison and get injected in the eye with bleach.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


you know that huh?  how?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


Don't get any justice? As I said public hanging. Make a statement.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


What was it you failed to understand?  I didnt ask what you said and I already made a statement. Its the one you replied to.


----------



## Polishprince (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...




A lot of times these videos are edited to draw a different picture that what actually happened.   The audio tape of Zimmerman's 911 call were edited by the Lame Stream Media to put the Hispanic hombre in as bad a light as possible.

I'll wait until there is a hearing and 12 angry men have a chance to review the evidence.


----------



## 2aguy (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



No...didn't see the video.....


----------



## Penelope (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They obviously did not see a crime and they shot an unarmed jogger.  They suspected, and they didn't call the police.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Now the mom is like “ he went jogging every day” lol I live in a black community my entire life I have never seen a black guy go jogging in his 20s..
> ...


Huh


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What you fail to understand is that if you don't get those like myself on your side, these murders will keep happening and people will keep shrugging at it. You are a very stupid person.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Penelope said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


they obviously did not see what crime?  The jogger grabbed the gun and held it in his mid section when it went off, his hands were on the gun.  You have nothing of evidence to say why that encounter took place.  especially not to make any statement like you made.  you're fked up.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


it is quite obvious from the video, the jogger lunged at the man with the gun.  Held the gun while smacking the living shit out of the guy he was wrestling with.  It seems he encouraged the shooting wrestling the man for the rifle, holding the rifle in his one hand, held the end of the gun at his own gut.  Please, show me something different than that from that video.

Now, had the guy with the gun shot the jogger when he cleared the truck and never touched him, then you got your hanging. But that isn't what that video shows.  right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why was the dude driving around in a truck with a gun? If you think the jogger is a criminal, follow him and call the police. Looks to me like the men in the truck were looking for trouble. If someone came at me with a gun, I'd try to wrestle it away too.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...





Penelope said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Evidence?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why was the dude driving around in a truck with a gun?


Is this a serious question? You going to hang every that drives around with a gun? lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Why was the dude driving around in a truck with a gun?
> ...


Are going to follow the JoeB mantra and only quote portions of my posts? Why were they driving with a gun and following this jogger? 

Doesn't look suspicious to you?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


True!  If this was intentional he would have shot him when he was down


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Who is running toward somebody the black or the white guy?



Arbery runs around the truck to be confronted by a man holding a rifle.  It's not hard to believe Arbery was in fear for his life.  Neither of these guys are police and neither of them had any reason to confront him.

Your opinion is irrelevant as you are a known racist.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What the hell was this guy doing out of his truck with a gun? What was the other one doing in the bed of the truck? Presumably they were just driving along, and could have passed the unarmed Arbery without incident. It looks like the two in the truck were just thugs cruising around looking for trouble and found somebody that they could ambush.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Wtf are you talking about the JOGGER ran at the white guy. There is video


----------



## Wapasha (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


We cannot hear the audio, so we don't know what was said. However, it does look like the man on the ground was not in any danger. What's the defense?

Never mind, i was looking at that related video.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is running toward somebody the black or the white guy?
> ...


^^^BOOM^^^

Jits and Asclepias are two sides of the same racist coin. Neither can be taken very seriously when logic is required.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


how do you know he was?  You saw the truck driving around in that video?  where, point to the time on the video.  please, I want to see what you're seeing.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is running toward somebody the black or the white guy?
> ...


well in our country citizen arrest is within our law.  right?  you don't have enough information to make any more conclusion than what's in the video.  There is no video that truck ever chased that jogger.  right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Why did he have to get out of the truck with a gun at all? Two against one at worst. Or drive away and call the police. Sorry, we will not agree on this one. My naked eye test tells me the men in the truck were looking for trouble. Maybe to scare the jogger but things got out of hand. Both should hang. Unless some new piece of evidence comes out. Looks like cold blooded murder to me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Need more evidence but from the 35 seconds I saw the men in the truck need a great defense lawyer.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Who is running toward somebody the black or the white guy?
> ...


Dude there is video of him attacking the man with the gun.. and trying to take it.. it’s unfortunate the gun went off, but it wasn’t intentional or he could have opened fire as he was approaching, and when 90% of interracial violence is blacks attacking whites,  damn right we should be armed


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> What the hell was this guy doing out of his truck with a gun? What was the other one doing in the bed of the truck?


90% of interracial violence is blacks attacking whites,, it’s time to be armed


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


Show that the video was edited.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I haven't a clue.  If he has a license, he's allowed to.  What you can't say is that they were chasing the jogger, there isn't any evidence to make that statement.  just isn't.  Maybe there was a deer in the road and he was going to take it out of its misery.  you haven't a fking clue dude.  Without something outside of that video, you got shit ohla.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He did not have to get out of the truck. Trucks are faster and bigger than humans. Ever see one?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I’m typing what the video shows


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell was this guy doing out of his truck with a gun? What was the other one doing in the bed of the truck?
> ...


I understand you are not allowed, under law.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 7, 2020)

Am I supposed to care about this story?
People are murdered every day and this one deserves my attention why?
I suppose you are attempting to enroll me in the outrage mob?

Thanks but I'll pass


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


show the video shows the truck chasing the jogger.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Then we are seeing two vastly different encounters. Does your video show the man to be larger and faster than a typical truck?


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Am I supposed to care about this story?
> People are murdered every day and this one deserves my attention why?
> I suppose you are attempting to enroll me in the outrage mob?
> 
> Thanks but I'll pass


Five teen aged blacks were shot dead on a street corner in Chicago and not a fking word from these fks.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


do you see a truck chasing the jogger? again, post the time from the video showing that.  I'll wait.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No. This is an assumption I am making. Need more facts than the 35 second video but people have yet to explain why the persons in the truck did not drive away. If more of the story comes out and there is a credible reason, I will gladly retract what I said. My intuition has been great so far in my life so I will continue to trust it. Hopefully more details come out regarding this homicide.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


So can’t carry a gun can’t get out of trunk.. on what other laws are you making up? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They are insane!


----------



## Wapasha (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why did he have to get out of the truck with a gun at all? Two against one at worst. Or drive away and call the police. Sorry, we will not agree on this one. My naked eye test tells me the men in the truck were looking for trouble. Maybe to scare the jogger but things got out of hand. Both should hang. Unless some new piece of evidence comes out. Looks like cold blooded murder to me.


Agreed. What the hell were those guys in the truck thinking? The man who shot him needs to be charged with 2nd degree murder. Geez, it's not safe in some neighborhoods to go freaking  jogging.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Never mentioned laws. I mentioned logic. Why are you getting out of a truck with a gun to confront anyone who is unarmed, especially when it is 2 against 1? I need more data but from that 35 second clip looks like murder to me.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I have a black power gun , it’s legal


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


and you're going to hang the white guys.  wow.  dude nice leap.  You are usually a bit more logical than that.  I continue to be amazed at my side folks who lose their logical way.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Am I supposed to care about this story?
> ...


Yep, almost expected. Sadly.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> well in our country citizen arrest is within our law.  right?  you don't have enough information to make any more conclusion than what's in the video.  There is no video that truck ever chased that jogger.  right?



Other than the shooter admitting it?

_According to a Glynn County police report, Gregory McMichael first spotted Arbery on foot "hauling ass" down Satilla Drive on Feb. 23 and immediately thought he was a burglar who had recently been targeting the neighborhood.

Gregory McMichael armed himself with a .357 Magnum, and his son grabbed a shotgun. *They jumped into their pickup truck and chased Arbery*. Police said a third man, identified as a neighbor, joined the chase and jumped into the McMichaels' truck.









						Video appears to show Georgia man shot while jogging; lawyers call for arrests
					

Ahmaud Arbery, 25, was shot dead in February in Brunswick, Georgia, after two white men chased him, believing he was a burglar.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



_


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well in our country citizen arrest is within our law.  right?  you don't have enough information to make any more conclusion than what's in the video.  There is no video that truck ever chased that jogger.  right?
> ...


There you have it. I didn't even know that and my intuition was right. See, it rarely lets me down. Thank you, Taz.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


logic?  what kind of logic are you using?  You have no idea what the fk those two guys in the truck were doing.  not a fking thing.  And the guy in the back of the truck wasn't holding a gun when the jogger approached.  watch the video.  The black jogger lunges at the man a the front of the truck.  again, you haven't a clue what's there.  not one.  and you admitted to no other evidence.  wow dude,  I think you lost your logical cell in your brain here.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Besides the video. Of the black man attacking the man with the gun?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Except my intuition was right as Taz just posted additional details. My intuition was right. I also said that if I learn more I will retract my initial thoughts. So please acknowledge I said that.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> logic?  what kind of logic are you using?  You have no idea what the fk those two guys in the truck were doing.  not a fking thing.



Yeah, we do, twat waffle, because they fucking said so.



> The black jogger lunges at the man a the front of the truck.



Yeah, a man standing in front of him with a rifle telling him to stop.



> again, you haven't a clue what's there.



Looks who's talking.  Trying to make excuses for a lynching.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Attacking? You see him "attacking"? What video are you watching? Oh and I was right. Shocking, right, Jits? Azog right again. Hmmm....stop arguing with me all the time.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell was this guy doing out of his truck with a gun? What was the other one doing in the bed of the truck?
> ...



Which says absolutely nothing about this incident and a lot about your fondness for violence when the rest of us Americans want a peaceful, safe country.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Am I supposed to care about this story?
> ...


Were they shot because of their race?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The video shows him running at the white guy.. wrestling with him. The white didn’t engage in contact


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Yes nothing lol wtf


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


This is exactly why I say video wont help. ^^^


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The black guy pulled the trigger during the struggle


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> The video shows him running at the white guy.. wrestling with him. The white didn’t engage in contact



Back to your lies, again, huh?  You know what happened. You're just trolling now


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 7, 2020)

lol @ twat waffle...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The men followed him with a gun. They admitted to it. What do you believe their intent was? Be honest. Not that I care anymore.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 7, 2020)

Stay on the topic of this particular case


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Bullshit. You told me to "fuck off" and you didn't want my help. So now, I don't care what happens to you. I would not waste my time kicking your racist ass but I'll laugh as Jits and his ilk do it now and not step in. You want to stand alone. Have at it. No sweat off my back. Just like I'll stop defending the man who was killed. His family doesn't need my help.

Jits, have at it.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well in our country citizen arrest is within our law.  right?  you don't have enough information to make any more conclusion than what's in the video.  There is no video that truck ever chased that jogger.  right?
> ...


Doesnt matter. The guy was Black and athletic.  They grabbed the gun because everyone knows it takes at least 5 shots to take down the big Black bucks.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 7, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...



Something tells you?  Most likely your bias, the hate and fear for people of color.

I hope Georgia has capital punishment and both of these right wing Nazi Assholes get the needle.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


you don't know if that black man threatened someone prior to the incident, you don't know if he was a home invader, maybe he keyed their truck.  No one fking knows.  dude you jumped into hanging without one piece of evidence.  wow.  again, isn't like you at all.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sure he did.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


well you have no evidence to make that leap yet son.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well in our country citizen arrest is within our law.  right?  you don't have enough information to make any more conclusion than what's in the video.  There is no video that truck ever chased that jogger.  right?
> ...




If anyone takes time to read through Georgia's citizen arrest laws, these Bubba type boys did everything in the book wrong. Seems like the only thing they kind of did right was call the police, but even still all they said was we got us a black feller runnin down our street when they were asked by the dispatcher what they were stopping him for.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Don't know and don't care anymore. TBH. I would have called the police and taken his picture but thats me. If people like Assfaceias see me as an equal to those men then I'll play the part and just shrug...my bad for actually caring initially. He, IM2, MarcATL all assholes.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


right.  usually you need evidence.  That's what I need.  I see the black jogger holding the rifle in his own gut.  the dude holding the rifle isn't pointing it at him.  if anything, it was self inflicted.  Watch the mthr fking video son.  Damn, don't want to piss folks like you off, but dude, you're so far off base here you sound like a leftist. wow


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > The video shows him running at the white guy.. wrestling with him. The white didn’t engage in contact
> ...


 it’s what the video shows


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > logic?  what kind of logic are you using?  You have no idea what the fk those two guys in the truck were doing.  not a fking thing.
> ...


so where at in that video does the man in the truck confess.  please.  tell me the time in it.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Men with guns followed a guy that suspected of robbing them.. what law was broke?


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Maybe. But clearly they were not in fear of their lives.


Did you watch the tape? If I had a gun and some thug was attacking me to take it, I would sure as hell be in fear of my life.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


maybe he looked at one of their wimmin while trespassing menacingly on their road.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


well we don't know why people do what they do.  perhaps a jury says they fry.  that's the system.  I'm good with it.  I was commenting on what the OP posted.  and nothing he posted jives with the video he posted.  Zimmerman did something similar if I recall.  hmmmm jury found in his favor.  I'd rather wait for all evidence than say hang the white guy.  and again, the black jogger was holding the rifle into his own stomach when the gun went off.  Why?  because he was beating the shit out of the guy with a finger on a trigger, pulling and pushing and you don't think a shot might happen?  well three did. The black jogger never let go.  That's just a fking fact shown in the video. FACT


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe. But clearly they were not in fear of their lives.
> ...


What would you do if two armed people chase you down yelling at you?

Would you feel threatened?


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Now youre feelings are hurt. Sorry but like I said, If you have to be convinced or persuaded not to be a racist then youre already a racist. The excuses these other racists have come up with are the reason I stated that even with video Black people will not get any justice. African americans live in a country founded and built on racism. Whites as a group will never come to terms with that because they fear Black people.


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


I wouldn't get in a fight with them if I could avoid it, that's for sure.


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I wouldn’t either but when threatened, people sometimes act in self defense. Don’t they?


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sorry. Just the usual crowd is getting worked up about a dead thug.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I don't disagree. My post was purely an intuition response.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


Black people are not....I repeat...are not allowed to put up any resistance or display any type of actions that would lead to self preservation in the face of danger from a white person.


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> I wouldn’t either but when threatened, people sometimes act in self defense. Don’t they?


Of course. That's why the thug got shot.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


I rate it as inconclusive because we cannot see the beginning when the jogger grabbed the shotgun


but if more evidence emerges against the father and son they should be punished


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

What’s sad is the media is forced to side with the mainstream with this our they will be Lynched.  To bad


----------



## theHawk (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> 
> View attachment 333128


What’s wrong with that?  Allah isn’t God.  It’s a false god, the Arab pagan moon god in fact.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Black people are allowed to die if that is their preference

I guess I’m just a wimp because if confronted by two armed men I going to cooperate instead of fighting with them


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well in our country citizen arrest is within our law.  right?  you don't have enough information to make any more conclusion than what's in the video.  There is no video that truck ever chased that jogger.  right?
> ...


the shooter didn't admit to anything.  the shooter's father described exactly what the video shows.  And in your own link, the guy filming was a friend of the victim.  hmmmmm so why was he following his friend in a car?  why didn't he pick up his friend and leave?  so many what if's here that it's really hard to make any leap anywhere.  And the write up in your link is not consistent with the video.  the write up says the first shot was fired before the encounter and that's false.  Now why misrepresent the video in the write up?  I see shit like this and i chafes my ass.

_In the video of the shooting Merritt released Tuesday, Arbery is seen jogging down a road as a white pickup truck is stopped in front of him. Arbery runs around the vehicle, and a shot is fired. The video then shows Arbery and another man appearing to tussle as two more shots are fired. _

this isn't what happened.  The first shot was after he grabbed the rifle, the tussle, that which in fact started first. It's fking wrong.  Wrong, wrong, wrong, fake and false.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


well shit dude, they claim the guy taking the video was a friend of the victim, why didn't the jogger just wait for him and get in that car?  hmmmmmm


----------



## Dick Foster (May 7, 2020)

If they are found guilty I would personally like to tie them to the back of my truck on the of about 25-50 feet of rope then thpake them for a little jog going ever faster and faster. Then went they fall down and are dragged for a bit. Stop,  let them catch their breath about half way then start out again only cross country this time taking in some briers and brambles along the way.  My truck has been modified to make it truly an off road capable rock rig.  I'm sure I could stretch it out to last an entire afternoon before they'd die. And I guarantee they'd want to die when they did.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Cooperate?  They werent the police. They were just some inbred yahoos. My man went down fighting the cave monkey. I can respect that.


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah Asslips, it's not our first rodeo.


----------



## Levant (May 7, 2020)

Did Jitss617 visit Georgia?


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn’t either but when threatened, people sometimes act in self defense. Don’t they?
> ...


Are black people entitled to self defense?


----------



## Polishprince (May 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...




I think these guys have lawyers, and will be giving their side of the story.   Until they do, its seems like a good policy to wait before we condemn these fellows.


----------



## theHawk (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


Umm, did you watch the video?  He was trying to take the shotgun and it went off.

I like how the media proclaims the man was just “jogging” through the neighborhood.  Completely omitting the part where 9-1-1 was called for an intruder on private property, of a black man matching his description.  He was a thief and a criminal.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


or maybe he was actually in the house looking at their wimmin.


----------



## Polishprince (May 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Probably because he was driving through a rough area, and he felt that he be a damn fool if he wasn't prepared to rumble.    BTW, Obama gets accompanied by a heavily armed thug 24/7 ditto with Hillary.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


why did the jogger have a friend following him in a car video taping him?


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Sure. But they have to pay for their own stupidity. Look at Big Mike and Trayvon. Violence begets violence.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


exactly. maybe he eye raped them. better hunt him down and shoot him.


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Are black people entitled to self defense?


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Is that what you say about everyone who is shot while defending themselves?


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Only against other Black people. If you do it against whites then thats grounds for the death sentence.


----------



## Levant (May 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...



Well, there you go... Not that the murderers had a way to know it but the guy once broke a law so he was fair game for anyone to shoot.


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You mean like Big Mike and Trayvon? Stupidity and violence got them killed too.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



True, but these are my considered opinions.  Opinions are what drives message boards.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 7, 2020)

This happens on an hourly basis in chicago with blacks killing by the thousands and yet crickets chirp loudly.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> This happens on an hourly basis in chicago with blacks killing by the thousands and yet crickets chirp loudly.


Yet you cant show me one case where a Black person gets killed by another Black person in Chicago because he was Black


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I can see how desperately you’re trying to avoid the point.

I’ll be direct. If a person is acting in self defense, and shot, can the shooter claim self defense or are they criminally liable for their actions?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Did they?

thats very unusual and a bit suspicious


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)

Levant said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



What if they're ones that called police to tell them he broke into a house and went after him?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Right On Bro!

Dont let the white man push you around

it better to die than settle the problem peacefully


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Its better to go down fighting than allow some inbred cave monkeys to punk you.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I already answered that question in previous post

of course black people are entitled to die fighting if thats their preference

just like you dont have give an inch to that 18 wheeler on the highway

after all your pride is at stake...


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Who was attacking whom? Clearly, you don't walk up to someone in close quarters with a rifle if you're set on shooting them. With a pistol you might have a bit of a case, but the video is clear. Dead thug. That's it.


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Now see, you've got him jumping up and down again. It's been a while.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Levant said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


It doesnt look that way to me

the black guy was physically attacking the white guy


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He is my puppet. Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Dirk the Daring (May 7, 2020)

whitehall said:


> Never let a tragedy go to waste if you can make a political issue out of it.



Case in point, it took exactly TWO POSTS in this thread to link the incident to Trump.


----------



## initforme (May 7, 2020)

Why is the truck parked in the middle of the lane?  And is the one hick standing by the door holding a gun before the jogger gets there?  The other dipwad in the box seems to react slow.  It's too bad guys like this think they are do gooders when they should call the police.  Why is the guy standing in the other lane waiting for the jogger?  What an idiot.  A low IQ guy who is as knowledgeable as Barney Fife.


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You’re still dodging.

Does a person have to wait to fight back to be attacked to be acting in self defense? The answer is no. It’s called stand your ground and quite popular among conservatives. As long as they perceive a reasonable threat to their life, a person can act in self defense.

Id say being chased down by two armed individuals could be considered a threat. Don’t you?


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



And the person that kills someone acting in self defense? Are they criminally liable?


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

initforme said:


> Why is the truck parked in the middle of the lane?  And is the one hick standing by the door holding a gun before the jogger gets there?  The other dipwad in the box seems to react slow.  It's too bad guys like this think they are do gooders when they should call the police.  Why is the guy standing in the other lane waiting for the jogger?  What an idiot.  A low IQ guy who is as knowledgeable as Barney Fife.


When youre white you have the presumption of innocence. They were just being neighborly and this big violent Black guy attacked them for nothing.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


not if its in a red state


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yeah, it's a bit like bating a chimp in a zoo though.


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Why not?


----------



## Levant (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> I support self defense, and the video in the OP shows the jogger kid attacked the truck driver.  didn't you watch?  We know nothing more.  And, why was the jogger being followed with a video camera?  that's odd.



Are you suggesting that the jogger was running through the white neighborhood with a follower in the hopes of triggering some peace-loving homeowner into running out with his gun?  Because is that a thing?  Black men show up where white people think they ought not be and the white men grab their guns and run outside to challenge the black men?  And so, with this being a thing, the black guy just ran down the street with a follower to catch it on film?  Is that what you're suggesting?  

Because, otherwise, just how many thousands of miles might a black man have to job through "white" neighborhoods in order to catch a racist?  Hopefully it's many,  many,  thousands of miles.  That's some kind of commitment on the part of that black guy just to get a white racist to chase him down.


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I'd say trying to grab a weapon from someone in a threat, not could be considered one.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Because self defense is a human right


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I’d say grabbing someone threatening you with a gun would be considered self defense. Wouldn’t you?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You are just trying to make up stories to exonerate these hoodlums. There is no basis for your suppositions; all "if"s. These "citizens' arrest" laws really need to be looked at. It seems that they are there just to facilitate mayhem, murder, and vigilantism. 

The video clearly shows that Arbery was just jogging toward the open door of the truck. He does not appear to be armed.The man with the gun is not visible and Arbery was not showing any sign that he was aware that he was in danger. Then he must have sensed something because he abruptly changed course toward the passenger side of the truck and apparently tried to run up a driveway, given that he is seen running from the driveway. The gunman must have been hiding in front of the truck or near the passenger-side front fender. The second guy is already in the truck bed. The beginning of the physical altercation is not shown in the video. But all of a sudden Arbery and the gunman emerge struggling.

It will be interesting to find out who shot this video and why he was trailing Arbery and filming. He obviously was in a second vehicle.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I feel  Like I’m in the twilight zone,, I see a black running at a white to steal his gun to shot him. What am I missing


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Apparently not for this poor jogger.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Not to Meathead. His response to someone threatening him with a gun would be to lick their boots so he cant understand the concept of someone fighting for their lives.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...



No Skittles?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


This was a jogger with more testosterone than good sense


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Leave me alone stalker


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...





Mac-7 said:


> I have been respectful and havent called you a ****** so you watch your language also


How about that?

there is a racial double standard on the board that allows blacks to make racial slurs toward whites but protects them from the same


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Take the compliment. You won't get many.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Joggers lack good sense?


----------



## Levant (May 7, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like they're claiming it was a ''citizen arrest'' type of deal.
> 
> Unfortunately, citizens aren't always that bright. They were certainly reckless in this instance. So much for the man's due process, huh?
> 
> I'll say this much and I'll leave it at that. If the crap ever does hit the fan, these cowboy wannabe types are the ones you have to watch out for. No doubt about it.



I don't know what Georgia's citizen arrest laws are.  I did work as a security guard in California about 40 years ago and knew, then, what California's citizen's arrest laws were - it was required training.  The key thing I remember today from that training is that you had to see the crime and if you got the arrest wrong it was on you.  Applied here, they illegally arrested a man and the man is entitled to resist an illegal arrest using, if required, deadly force.  He could have legally killed the white guys; they committed murder when they killed him.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Elk_v._United_States


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Self defense?  Yes

A smart move?  No


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You can’t because I destroy you every time


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

THE BLACK WAS CHASING THE TRUCK! Am I going fucking crazy?? Are people seeing a white truck chase a blackeye or are you seeing a black guy run at a white truck??


----------



## Bush92 (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...





Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


We cannot see what happens out of the camera view. They claim they thought he was a burglar. But certainly at a minimum 2nd degree murder seems applicable. We also cannot know if it was racially motivated.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...




He won't make that mistake again.


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Common sense and testosterone have nothing to do with the question.  

The question is whether he has a right to defend himself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It is a message board, you racist idiot. If I hit reply to your incoherent post it must have been by accident. Now stop stalking me like a lovesick teenager. You're pathetic.


----------



## Levant (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Attack a gun, run from a knife.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Stop whining.


----------



## Bush92 (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


Perhaps he was in a white neighborhood to assault someone and his gang banger buddy was attempting to film it. Lot of unanswered questions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Consensus is we need more data. Thanks for playing everyone.


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


it certainly feels like a double standard.


----------



## Levant (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> No I mean your first attempt to talk to me. I wasnt debating with Jits. He isnt someone I would debate with.



Because even he is smarter than you?


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So the next time a white guy is in a Black neighborhood someone should shoot him?


----------



## Dick Foster (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


They need to be dragged around at least a little bit first in true southern fashion.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Levant said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No I mean your first attempt to talk to me. I wasnt debating with Jits. He isnt someone I would debate with.
> ...


Jitts isnt even smarter than you so no.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


I didn't see anything other than a black guy running up to a car and fighting with some guy over a shotgun.

I would like to have seen the raw footage unedited to form a conclusion. One of the guys was a former cop, FYI.

BTW, this shit happens every weekend in Chicago and it never hits the news.
Must be the media needing another Trayvon or Michael Brown to get us off Joe Biden and his sexual - assault.


----------



## Dirk the Daring (May 7, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...



Neither of which in this case warrants the death penalty.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


To me it is blatant. But need more data for full conclusion. Sometimes there is more to the story.


----------



## Levant (May 7, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...



Race can go to motive in proof of intent but has nothing to do with the severity or sentencing of the crime - or at least it shouldn't.  But dead is dead.  When these guys get their lives snuffed out by the State of Georgia, it won't matter why they murdered the guy, only that they did.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 7, 2020)

Folks, one more time.  Keep the conversation on the topic.  Your opinions of each other are irrelevant.  If you can't do this I will start removing people from the thread


----------



## Bush92 (May 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> These guys were in a truck and obviously cut off this jogger, who was on foot. If they "thought" that he "might" be a burglar, they always had the option to call the police, so I want to hear the recording of their 911 call and what the dispatcher instructed them to do. Certainly they have no claim to self defense.
> 
> The picture of one of the alleged murderers with the governor and wearing a shirt that insults religion gives the impression that he is not credible and trustworthy.


Lot of unanswered questions. We cannot deterime if this was racially motivated at all. What's happening outside the camera view? Why is someone videoing this incident? Surely the DA would have brought charges sooner if this was an open shut case of murder. 2nd degree or manslaughter seems the likely charges then Al Sharpton and AOC can have something to protest.


----------



## Levant (May 7, 2020)

initforme said:


> Why is the truck parked in the middle of the lane?  And is the one hick standing by the door holding a gun before the jogger gets there?  The other dipwad in the box seems to react slow.  It's too bad guys like this think they are do gooders when they should call the police.  Why is the guy standing in the other lane waiting for the jogger?  What an idiot.  A low IQ guy who is as knowledgeable as Barney Fife.



In another thread, we're discussing what makes a good father... Just for the record, a father that takes his son out shooting people they don't like is NOT a good father.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 7, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Something tells me that jogger pissed these guys off sometime before the attack.


So? Is "redenck butthurt murder" an actual charge?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 More "perhaps" and "if"s. Pure speculation based on nothing. You can't spin a different narrative based on anything you say.


----------



## Bush92 (May 7, 2020)

Levant said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


But we don't know race played a factor. I doubt first degree murder charges will be sought. Then you might have a hung jury. Lots of unanswered questions.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Levant said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the truck parked in the middle of the lane?  And is the one hick standing by the door holding a gun before the jogger gets there?  The other dipwad in the box seems to react slow.  It's too bad guys like this think they are do gooders when they should call the police.  Why is the guy standing in the other lane waiting for the jogger?  What an idiot.  A low IQ guy who is as knowledgeable as Barney Fife.
> ...


Who goes out jogging and attacking someone with a gun?


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> So the next time a white guy is in a Black neighborhood someone should shoot him?


If he's stupid enough to go there, probably yes.


----------



## Bush92 (May 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Something tells me that jogger pissed these guys off sometime before the attack.
> ...


No it's not.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > These guys were in a truck and obviously cut off this jogger, who was on foot. If they "thought" that he "might" be a burglar, they always had the option to call the police, so I want to hear the recording of their 911 call and what the dispatcher instructed them to do. Certainly they have no claim to self defense.
> ...


It looks like premeditated murder, which is first degree.


----------



## initforme (May 7, 2020)

The jogger is chasing the truck?  Did someone come up with that brilliant idea?  The truck was parked in the lane....it was waiting.  For what is the question.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Consensus is we need more data.


...to decide if it is first degree murder or second degree murder.


----------



## DOTR (May 7, 2020)

Holy crap it took what three shots to stop that attacker? He just kept coming. Maybe high on meth or something.

    Anyhow where’s the video of a jogger being chased and shot?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 7, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Holy crap it took what three shots to stop that attacker? He just kept coming. Maybe high on meth or something.
> 
> Anyhow where’s the video of a jogger being chased and shot?


And this freak shows us why we have due process. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Anyhow where’s the video of a jogger being chased and shot?


Don’t you know you’re just supposed to say it happened!


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Holy crap it took what three shots to stop that attacker? He just kept coming. Maybe high on meth or something.
> 
> Anyhow where’s the video of a jogger being chased and shot?


No but its in the testimony of the cave chimps that shot him. They admitted they chased him down.

"*After they chased down Arbery, McMichael told police*, Arbery and McMichael's son Travis struggled over his son's shotgun. McMichael said two shots were fired before Arbery fell to the street, the report said. "


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap it took what three shots to stop that attacker? He just kept coming. Maybe high on meth or something.
> ...


Link? they saw him run by the house so they went out got in the car chase him.. because he was running.. But as you can see from the video the black guy was chasing the white truck


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Check the OP. Cant you read?


----------



## NotYourBody (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So the next time a white guy is in a Black neighborhood someone should shoot him?
> ...


You scared of black neighborhoods?

I lived in a primarily black neighborhood when I was younger. In Oklahoma City. Not that scary.

Unless you are a snowflake.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And the video showed the blackie chasing the whites


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


After they threatened the Black man with the shotgun.  However, the cave chimps admitted to chasing him down.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Having a gun is not a threat, trying to steal a gun for me by hitting me is a threat and he got shot in the fucking chest


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Consensus is we need more data.
> ...


Or Manslaughter


----------



## NotYourBody (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I don't think the law is going to see it that way, son. Chasing a jogger down in your pickup with shotguns, and then hopping out to threaten said jogger with shotgun is probably not entirely lawful. Especially if you kill the jogger.

These gomers are likely headed to prison for murder. They better practice holding on to that slippery soap real tight!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Great! Show me the video of the truck chasing him.. Because I can show you a video of him chasing a truck


----------



## Meathead (May 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's thugs I avoid. There are a hell of a lot of them in black neighborhoods.


----------



## Coyote (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



3 men, 2 armed, in a car vs an unarmed jogger...I tend to agree.


----------



## Coyote (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



No, it doesn't clearly show that.  The truck blocks the view.

But agree, what was the deal with the video?  Who shot it and why?  What did they see?


----------



## Coyote (May 7, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > logic?  what kind of logic are you using?  You have no idea what the fk those two guys in the truck were doing.  not a fking thing.
> ...



Twat waffle...I like that.  I'm adding it to my list of scumbag terminology.

There is no way to construe that as "self defense" - simply none.


----------



## cwise76 (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> 
> View attachment 333128


Fucking POS I hope they fry his ass. Scum of the earth


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...



"jogging"

That's what people usually do when they run out of house they just broke in to.

*A 25-year-old black man was shot dead in Georgia while jogging*

"However, according to the Times, *someone called the police station and said a black man with a white t-shirt had run inside a house under construction that was only "partially closed in.*" Arbery had some run-ins with police in the past, included being "sentenced to five years' probation as a first offender on charges of carrying a weapon on campus and several counts of obstructing a law enforcement officer," the AJC reported. Arbery was also charged for shoplifting and violating his probation in 2018, according to the AJC. "

Who goes out jogging and rob houses along the way?


----------



## westwall (May 7, 2020)

Yes, these two scumbags definitely need to be in the Gary bar Hilton for the rest of their lives.

But just think, this guy was a cop once.  Why is it you progressives think only cops should have guns again?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2020)

Dirk the Daring said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


Death penalty? 
I didn't see a judge hand out a judgment. 
What I saw was someone running up to a car. Then I saw two guys fighting over a gun. 
$50 says this shit doesn't hit the news if the black guy shoots the white guy.....which happens all the time and never gets reported.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...


Hey.....CNN says it's legit, and you have to believe them. 

Again......this is the Democratic Party calling back their base. Black voters are suckers for this?


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


followed by a friend with a camera.  hmmmmmmmm how odd is that?  why?  why didn't he see the truck turn around and get in his friends car then?  you are making up as you go along.  I post nothing but facts.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


exactly, more plantation politics. Remember the black dude in Ferguson?  Hands up that never happened?  these fks have no foundation to stand on.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


----------



## Theowl32 (May 7, 2020)

That story sure went away quite fast, didn't. How typical of those people.


----------



## Wapasha (May 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Dirk the Daring said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Nah, it's the black on black crime that doesn't get attention, because no politicians or special interest activists can move their political agenda forward


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I feel Like I’m in the twilight zone,, I see a black running at a white to steal his gun to shot him. What am I missing



No, Arbery took a "wrong turn" and ended up in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 7, 2020)

The McMichaels are going down. Going to jail.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



How do you know the identity of the person who shot the video?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


As you say we cant see the beginning of the struggle

but odds are the black guy attacked the white kid and attempted to take the shotgun away

which he failed to do


Lysistrata said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Thats silly

what I see are three, thats right I said _THREE_, knuckleheads that collided with tragic consequences


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



Exactly


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Wapasha said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dirk the Daring said:
> ...


The demofk kkk is happy they're killing each other, less for them to worry about.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...





Mac-7 said:


> odds are the black guy attacked the white kid and attempted to take the shotgun away


There is no "odds are" in this. Why would you make such a statement? It looks much more like two ignorant little Georgia crackers out to murder somebody. Heck, the "father" is so dumb that he doesn't even know that "Allah" is the Arabic word for God, and you don't have to speak Arabic to know that. No wonder he raised an ignorant kid.


----------



## jc456 (May 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


they said so in one of the links in here.  here

_Merritt said that the video was posted online anonymously and that he received it from someone who knew the victim. He said he believes the shooter's intention was to kill Arbery "without any proper justification," and he called the young man's death a "modern-day lynching." _
from the link in post #95

BTW, let me say, that happens regularly in my neighborhood where brothers are dropped off by vans and then picked back up.  In the summertime it's almost weekly.  Not ever clear why they get dropped off.

But is a practice thieves use to case out a place.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel Like I’m in the twilight zone,, I see a black running at a white to steal his gun to shot him. What am I missing
> ...


I thought he was being chased who run at chasers?


----------



## miketx (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


The video is Bs, it doesn't show much of anything. Those two guys need to be questioned.


----------



## miketx (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> 
> View attachment 333128


Fake news.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



After being cut off twice, Arbery found it was futile to try to get away from the truck.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


So call the cops. Why commit suicide?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



It is hard to think straight when you are in a panic.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


I think you know what’s going to happen if you attack a man with a gun. Did you think the race card makes you bullet proof?


----------



## RealDave (May 7, 2020)

This bullshit happens when you arm stupid fucking redneck inbreds.

Another jogging while black crime stopped.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

RealDave said:


> This bullshit happens when you arm stupid fucking redneck inbreds.
> 
> Another jogging while black crime stopped.


Why do you democrats continue to make
Fun of people’s skin color


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Not for nothing if these guys get jail time , we need to get them out, and James fields. This is absolute bs we are going to allow the main stream media put us in jail
For defending our selves..


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Am I supposed to care about this story?
> People are murdered every day and this one deserves my attention why?
> I suppose you are attempting to enroll me in the outrage mob?
> 
> Thanks but I'll pass


No lives matter.


----------



## harmonica (May 7, 2020)

.....this appears to be like what super dumbass Zimmerman did.....you can't have people with firearms going after innocent people
....the country bumpkins *INITIATED* a problem when there wasn't one --just like Zipperheadman..when YOU go after someone, YOU are the aggressor


----------



## initforme (May 7, 2020)

I many times purposely jog close to the traffic and get yelled at.  I do it to tick people off.   But they always back down.  Not one of the hundreds that have sworn at me has ever bothered to come for some when I invite them.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> There is no "odds are" in this. Why would you make such a statement? It looks much more like two ignorant little Georgia crackers out to murder somebody.


There you go with the racial slurs again

I say the black guy initiated the physical contact based on common sense

the man holding the shotgun has no reason to wrestle with the other man


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What footage are you talking about?  What video?  I'm going by the DESCRIPTION in the article.  Which said the guy who video'd it was behind them.


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


WHAT VIDEO?


----------



## Dirk the Daring (May 7, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Dirk the Daring said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Yes, the victim is now deceased.  There was no judge involved, as the two assailants skipped that step and adopted the executioner's role in the moment.


----------



## Coyote (May 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Am I supposed to care about this story?
> ...


Only if they are pretty white girls killed by illegal immigrants.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


ESPECIALLY when they're pretty white girls killed by illegals


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Aww fer fuks sake!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 7, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   Are you kidding?


----------



## Kondor3 (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


They need to be tried in the criminal law courts.

If found guilty, they should be pulled apart by pickup trucks, in the town square.


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


There it is.  Tho the thugs were the two in the truck.


----------



## Bush92 (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Soon to be dead men.


----------



## Bush92 (May 7, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If the jogger was a white guy liberal media wouldn't even cover it.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


These guys should stock up and head to the woods live off the land .. media is going
To get them not the truth


----------



## Bush92 (May 7, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Nobody should ever be killed by an illegal alien because they shouldn't be in our country.


----------



## colfax_m (May 7, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Examples?


----------



## OldLady (May 7, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


NO!!!   The one in the article in the OP goes blank.  It said the video got taken down.  Everyone else is seeing it....where is it?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Media just got them arrested .. sad.. democrats are lynching using the media


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Ahmaud Arbery case: Georgia father and son arrested, charged with murder
					

A father and son were arrested and charged with murdering Ahmaud Arbery, a man whose shooting death in February has sparked protests, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation announced Thursday night.




					www.foxnews.com
				




This is bull shit, democrats are lynching Americans


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2020)

Now, a trial.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Get zimmermans lawyer! God bless these patriots!


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Stop whining about how awful it is being an oppressed white man.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Get zimmermans lawyer! God bless these patriots!


No need. Its Georgia. Any lawyer will do. They just recently and begrudgingly took the confederate flag off their state flag.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That's not all they have though.  They have a statement from the men claiming they were attempting a citizen's arrest in spite of not having witnessed the commission of a crime by the victim as required by Georgia law.  

Just another demonstration of the "Zimmerman" mentality.


> O.C.G.A. §17-4-60 says that a “private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge.  If the offense is a felony and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion.”  In English, this means that a citizen may arrest someone if he sees that person commit the crime.  However, if the crime is a felony, and the offender is trying to get away, a citizen can arrest that person if they reasonably believe that the person committed the offense.
> Legalese — Citizens Arrest!


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

They just arrested the inbred peckerwoods.  They'll be out in a few hours after starting a go fund me page.


----------



## esalla (May 7, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


The guy was healthy enough to move without a pickup truck which pissed off the white trash


----------



## cwise76 (May 7, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> One of the guys clearly tells him to freeze.
> Indicating he wasnt intent on shooting him,just hold him until the cops arrived.
> The guy then bum rushed him and got shot.
> Of course it didnt help that CNN decided it was a good idea to cover part of the vid with their banner.
> I'll wait to see more evidence on this one.





Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like they're claiming it was a ''citizen arrest'' type of deal.
> 
> Unfortunately, citizens aren't always that bright. They were certainly reckless in this instance. So much for the man's due process, huh?
> 
> I'll say this much and I'll leave it at that. If the crap ever does hit the fan, these cowboy wannabe types are the ones you have to watch out for. No doubt about it.


Shoot first ask questions later doesn’t work, much to the dismay of the gun nut knuckle draggers. Prison time


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Get zimmermans lawyer! God bless these patriots!
> ...


Can’t wait for all the thug out pics to come out, and the woman that he raped.. mike Brown all over again lol


----------



## cwise76 (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why don’t you join them.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It wasnt rape. That white guy and his sister had consensual sex and the son is the result.


----------



## james bond (May 7, 2020)

I don't know much about the Georgia case except for what I read here and I couldn't see the video, so watched it here.  The two's story does not jive as they didn't attempt to call the police and they confronted the unarmed jogger with a shotgun.  It does look like a racially motivated killing to me.  Give them life in prison or the death sentence.  It seems open and shut to me with the video.

The difficult part would be to show a racially motivated killing.

Now, you bring George Zimmerman into this and I think that makes it more confusing of a case if you do that.  You have to remember that "super dumbass" Zimmerman was found _not guilty_ and _shot in self-defense_.  Okay, that case was crazy, but why bring that into the black jogger in Georgia case when it appears the father and son's testimonies are full of holes?  We haven't even gotten to their arrest nor a criminal case yet.

It makes it sound that you think the father and son will get off scot free in this case.  How do you know?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

African Americans don’t want our help it seems.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> African Americans don’t want our help it seems.


Him have a sad.....


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

cwise76 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Why


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > African Americans don’t want our help it seems.
> ...


Why are you stalking me? Weirdo.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Mike Brown Lol I can’t wait when he’s guys are out of jail I’m goNa buy them  dinner


----------



## cwise76 (May 7, 2020)

Maybe you guys could happily live ever after


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Better be careful or they will end up raping you.


----------



## Death Angel (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> 
> View attachment 333128


His shirt? Not the hat?
I have a question. Arent you an Atheist? If you're an atheist you agree with the shirt, but I dont know what his First Amendment has to do with the case.

Are you offended that he doesnt accept Allah as God?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You do realize that most cases and investigations involve more than one piece of evidence right?  Confessions which can be corroborated are generally considered good evidence.

It always amazes me when people happily volunteer information implicating themselves.  It shows an extreme dearth of knowledge as well as arrogance to believe you can play cop by running someone down, block their path, present a lethal weapon and then accidentally or intentionally kill someone and then attempt to justify your actions by claiming you were making a citzen's arrest.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He’s dead he can’t rape anymore .. haha


----------



## james bond (May 7, 2020)

LeBron commented on the case and he seems to back up what we saw in the video.

"LeBron James on Wednesday commented on the shooting death of Ahmaud Arbery, suggesting that African-Americans are “literally hunted everyday/everytime” they go outside.

James’ remarks on Twitter came as a Georgia prosecutor recommended that a grand jury review the fatal shooting of Arbery while he was jogging on Feb. 23. A graphic video of the shooting prompted the Los Angeles Lakers star’s remarks.

“We’re literally hunted EVERYDAY/EVERYTIME we step foot outside the comfort of our homes! Can’t even go for a damn jog man! Like WTF man are you kidding me?!?!?!?!?!? No man fr [for real] ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!! I’m sorry Ahmaud(Rest In Paradise) and my prayers and blessings sent to the heavens above to your family!

Georgia authorities will get a full investigation and pledged to "bring to bear every resource and all the experience this agency has in resolving this matter” after a video showed earlier Wednesday a black man jogging toward a white truck stopped in the middle of a road. Two men are seen outside the vehicle, including one standing on the truck's bed. The black man seems to attempt to run around the truck, and the moment he clears the vehicle, a shot rings out.

A brief struggle ensues in what looks like an effort to control a shotgun, and another two shots are heard, according to the video. The runner staggers away and collapses.

The man in the truck's bed is seen holding a handgun after he climbs out to approach the others.

Travis McMichael, the son of a former district attorney investigator, fired the fatal shot, according to the Associated Press. He was not immediately charged because he claimed that he was conducting a citizen's arrest, the report said. The father and son told police they saw Arbery running and thought he was a burglary suspect, USAToday reported.

Lee Merritt, the attorney for Arbery’s family, told The Washington Post that family members watched the video of the shooting on Tuesday.

“Mr. Arbery had not committed any crime and there was no reason for these men to believe they had the right to stop him with weapons or to use deadly force in furtherance of their unlawful attempted stop,” he told the paper."









						LeBron James, other athletes speak out on Ahmaud Arbery shooting
					

LeBron James on Wednesday commented on the shooting death of Ahmaud Arbery, suggesting that African-Americans are “literally hunted everyday/everytime” they go outside.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 7, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe. But clearly they were not in fear of their lives.
> ...


If you were lying in wait for your victim and let them get close enough to you to put their hands on your weapon, you definitely need more training.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 7, 2020)

90%? Of interracial violence is blacks attacking whites.. so tired of the false narrative whites are the aggressors.. This man attacked a white man again it’s probably not the first time


----------



## WinterBorn (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> 
> View attachment 333128




This is not the father involved in the shooting.

This is Jim Stachowiak.   A small time white supremist.









						Candidates defend taking photos with local extremist at Kemp event
					

Candidates for Georgia governor and U.S. Congress photographed in Augusta with an anti-Muslim and gun rights activist from Columbia County known for his extreme views said Monday they were unaware of…



					www.augustachronicle.com


----------



## WinterBorn (May 7, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> ...



As I pointed out, the man in that pic is not the father involved in murdering Amaud Arbery.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You really are a sick asshole.   Its one thing to make up what people on these forums say.   Its one thing to invent lies about yourself.

But to make up shit about someone you don't know, just because of the color of their skin?    You are just a sick lowlife.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> jogging"
> 
> That's what people usually do when they run out of house they just broke in to.
> 
> ...


So he "broke" into a house under construction that was only partially enclosed. Seems legit.  So what do you think he robbed?  Some roofing nails?  Maybe some sawdust?

So, if hear a police report that an apparently slightly mentally challenged white guy in blue jeans went into a house under construction, is it cool if I shoot you?


----------



## Levant (May 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...



It doesn't matter if he had just robbed a house; the shooters didn't see it and it's still murder.  But, in any case, black men are aloud to go jogging.. in jeans and t-shirt.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Neither of the inbreds are dead....at least not yet.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> 90%? Of interracial violence is blacks attacking whites.. so tired of the false narrative whites are the aggressors.. This man attacked a white man again it’s probably not the first time


Youre whining again. Poor poor white guy.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> I don't know much about the Georgia case except for what I read here and I couldn't see the video, so watched it here.  The two's story does not jive as they didn't attempt to call the police and they confronted the unarmed jogger with a shotgun.  It does look like a racially motivated killing to me.  Give them life in prison or the death sentence.  It seems open and shut to me with the video.
> 
> The difficult part would be to show a racially motivated killing.
> 
> ...



Bullshitte.....in these sorts of cases bias rules.....as in the facts are ignored, spun, censored or as in the case of the video on cbs ....the whole video is not shown....when you watch the whole video you see the black guy run over to the guy with the shotgun and attack him.....thus in defense of his life he shoots the black guy....not a complicated case...another case of simple self defense....yet the media once again is attempting to ignite racial tensions by not correctly reporting the story.

That is why there were no arrests in the case.....now we will see what the grand jury has to say.....if they follow the law and do not bow to political and media pressure the shooter will be exonerated.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about the Georgia case except for what I read here and I couldn't see the video, so watched it here.  The two's story does not jive as they didn't attempt to call the police and they confronted the unarmed jogger with a shotgun.  It does look like a racially motivated killing to me.  Give them life in prison or the death sentence.  It seems open and shut to me with the video.
> ...


Hey you dumbass hillbilly. They've been arrested.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> 90%? Of interracial violence is blacks attacking whites.. so tired of the false narrative whites are the aggressors.. This man attacked a white man again it’s probably not the first time



Exactly....anyone who watches the whole video and not the 'edited' version presented by CBS can clearly see the black guy attacking the white guy.

So once again we see the media concocting a false narrative just as they did in the trayvon martin case.....big difference this time....no biased attorney general or president to intervene and attempt to lynch a innocent white man.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



You need to watch the complete video....anyhow...the kid most likely was toooo reluctant to shoot when he saw the black guy charging him....a mistake a lot of people who have never shot anyone make when they are under attack....being rational and reluctant....a rational person would not think someone would charge you whilst you have a weapon but it often happens...some just get extremely angry when they see someone with a weapon pointed at them.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

james bond said:


> LeBron commented on the case and he seems to back up what we saw in the video.
> 
> "LeBron James on Wednesday commented on the shooting death of Ahmaud Arbery, suggesting that African-Americans are “literally hunted everyday/everytime” they go outside.
> 
> ...



More bullshit and an inaccurate report of what actually happened......does anyone  really believe blacks are hunted from the moment they step out of their doorway...what ridiculous hyperbole.

The video clearly shows the black guy attacking the white kid.

This case is going nowhere....the grand jury unless composed of a majority of biased blacks will quickly see it is a simple case of self defense.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 7, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


OP starts this thread with no link to any relevant video and one to a CNN talking head only. Total BS.
Does anyone have a link to the relevant video?
Sorry, but I'm not taking some CNN talking head's word for anything.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



The black guys path was not blocked he had plenty of room to keep on going the way he was going.....instead ....he  veers over and attacks the white  kid and crazily so....what sane person is going to run over and attack someone with a gun...but that is exactly what happened....and if you watch the whole video you will clearly see that......if you have a weapon and someone attacks you....most likely they will take your weapon from you and kill you with your own weapon unless you are able to kill them first.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...



No....you just need to watch the whole video not the edited version presented by CBS....the black guy clearly runs over and attacks the  white guy with the gun....must have thought the  kid would not shoot.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > jogging"
> ...



If I broke into your property, you have every right to shot me. Especially if you feel threatened that I will hurt you, or worse. And vice versa, you force yourself into my property, that would be the last thing you did in life.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The black guy runs toward the white kid with the gun and attacks him...a complete video is available but CBS edited their version to omit this....no surprise there.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...



Yes...it is a  clear case of simple self defense by the kid with the gun....the guy taking the video was also involved in the chase....they thought the black guy running was a burglar and they wanted to talk to him....even telling him they needed to talk to  him....but the black guy attacked the white kid with the gun.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You best study up on the self defense laws in the state where you live.....they differ from state to state.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Now the mom is like “ he went jogging every day” lol I live in a black community my entire life I have never seen a black guy go jogging in his 20s..
> ...



That is correct.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)

Levant said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm not saying it's not murder, or that is. What I am saying is that I don't know all the details, and I I don't believe for a moment that CNN told the truth. It's not first time they manufactured the story or omitted the truth. You don't charge the guy who got gun pointed at you for no reason. The video that is shown doesn't support media narrative, and knowing that, the truth is most likely completely opposite from what they said.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> One of the guys clearly tells him to freeze.
> Indicating he wasnt intent on shooting him,just hold him until the cops arrived.
> The guy then bum rushed him and got shot.
> Of course it didnt help that CNN decided it was a good idea to cover part of the vid with their banner.
> I'll wait to see more evidence on this one.



The whole video is available....the one presented by the media is edited to omit the part that shows the black guy attacking the white kid.


----------



## fncceo (May 7, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> If I broke into your property, you have every right to shot me.



Actually, not.  Your response would have to be proportional to the threat.

If an 80-year-old man in a wheelchair came into your house by mistake and you blew him away ... you may have a lot of 'splaining to do.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

here is the video everyone should be watching.....clearly shows the black guy jogging around the truck and attacking the white kid with the gun.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 7, 2020)

Idk, but I tend to run away from people pointing guns at me.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 7, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> here is the video everyone should be watching.....clearly shows the black guy jogging around the truck and attacking the white kid with the gun.


That's not very clear as to what is going on. It does look like whoever was running went out of their way to attack, I would have cut a sharp right to the back way to avoid being shot.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > If I broke into your property, you have every right to shot me.
> ...



Again....self defense laws vary from state to state but generally speaking they are pretty similar...but you are correct in that in some states the response must be proportional but in must states the law on simple self defense says one merely has to be in fear of his  life or of grievious bodily harm in order to be justified to use lethal force in defense of  your life.


----------



## fncceo (May 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I have never seen a black guy go jogging in his 20s..



Really?





They can ski and swim too.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

cwise76 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > One of the guys clearly tells him to freeze.
> ...



Nonsense....you obviously do not know what you are talking about....watch the complete video and get back with us dumbass.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

esalla said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



This is the sort of response we all see too much of in these cases ....race baiters trying to stir up racial hatred....now no doubt a lot of racial hatred will be stirred up and the next thing you hear about will be some innocent old white lady walking down the street and a couple of black thugs beat her to death whilst hollering this is for the  black guy in Georgia.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > If I broke into your property, you have every right to shot me.
> ...



You're comparing someone breaking in, with 80 yo man in a wheelchair making a wrong turn. Nice try. 

If you're breaking into my home, I don't care what your "intentions" are. Use force to get inside my home, you will be shot. I'm sure you're not breaking in to get a glass of water, or to say "hello" to my wife and kids.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 7, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you're not breaking in to get a glass of water, or to say "hello" to my wife
> ...



Why him?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Now...you do make a valid point here which is pretty rare for you.

The question is did the white guys really try to arrest or restrain the black jogger?

Now I did read someone saying one of the white guys said they were attempting to make a citizens arrest ...as in that was their intention...but did they really do that?

When you watch the whole video as in the complete video not the editied ones presented by the msm....you will see a white guy in the bed of the truck and the white kid to the front and left of the truck with a gun.....you will see the black jogger run around the truck and then veer left and attack the white guy with the gun...there was nothing to  keep the black jogger from continuing on down the road....now what verbal exchanges went on is not clear ...but from watching the video I see no evidence they actually tried to restrain or arrest the black jogger.

According to the police report, Gregory McMichael told officers he and his son first tried to stop Arbery by shouting, “Stop, stop, we want to talk to you!” The father claimed Arbery attacked his son and they got into a struggle for a shotgun.

Thus if that is the case they actually did nothing that would constitute an actual physical arrest.

and yes...the law on citizens arrest in
Georgia does say one must see the the suspect actually do something of a illegal nature before the can conduct a citizens arrest....from what I have read they do claim they saw a video of the black guy doing a burglary.

I think they have good evidence (the video) of demonstrating they did nothing that would actually constitute an actual arrest or even attempt to arrest....hollering  at someone to stop is not or does not constitute an arrest.

Legal definition of an arrest:

An *arrest* is using *legal* authority to deprive a person of his or her freedom of movement. An *arrest* is generally made with an *arrest* warrant. ... Probable cause is a reasonable belief of the police officer in the guilt of the suspect, based on the facts and information prior to the *arrest*.

Legal Definition of a Citizen's Arrest............The forcible detaining of an individual suspected of having committed a crime by a person who is not a police or otherwise certified *law* enforcement officer, such as a private *citizen*, a private security firm employee or a store employee or cashier, and without the authority of an *arrest* warrant issue from a court of .

Thus we see  that by either definition of 'arrest' what these ole Georgia Boys did does not  constitute arrest in any way shape or form......as in there was no physical restraint placed on the black jogger....he could have just kept happily jogging on down the street as he should have and he would still be alive today...instead of veering off to the left and rushing and attacking an ole boy with a loaded gun....crazy to do that...absolute nuts.


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Jitler has a purdy mouth?


----------



## two_iron (May 7, 2020)

Looks like a fucking snoozer to me. Self defense. 

Don't we have hair stylist to send to prison? C'mon people we need to focus.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk, but I tend to run away from people pointing guns at me.


Truth be told, you run if someone looks at you sternly.  Some people are not afraid of guns and it pisses them off when someone points one at them.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Idk, but I tend to run away from people pointing guns at me.
> ...


Yeah, they're dead and I'm not. How ya like them apples? You ever been shot at, dork? I have, it's not a good feeling. If you're not afraid of having a gun pointed at you, you're a retard.
I don't run towards people pointing guns at me..sorry..no.

That guy had yards to get away and did not. I saw trees, too.
Let that cracker try to shoot me as I'm running away weaving through trees. 

There's a reason I'm still alive, dumbass. Maybe to tell people like you how it really is.
I ran up on a dude with a bat in my hands (was gonna beat his ass for jumping a friend) but was looking down the barrel of a gun, I turned and hauled ass weaving until i could grab onto the trunk of a car! Derp! He shot and missed me twice. He missed everybody, all 6 people, thank the Lord! Only 3 were fighting age, the other 3 were little kids.
If you ever run up on someone, and they have a gun pointed right between your eyes and aren't scared and attack them? 9 out of 10 times most likely you will be dead.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 7, 2020)

two_iron said:


> Looks like a fucking snoozer to me. Self defense.
> 
> Don't we have hair stylist to send to prison? C'mon people we need to focus.



Yep............unfortunately a lot of media hyberbole, spinning and omitting of facts and in essence engaging in race baiting using an edited video is what we see now....but this is rural Georgia....the media may not  be able to make a lot  of headway with their b.s. down  there.    

Hopefully saner minds on the grand jury will put a quick end to  just another media effort to lynch 2 innocent white men.


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I've been shot at twice and had a gun pointed in my face as well. The guy that pointed it at me is no longer with us.  If I die then that is what was meant to be. I've never been afraid to die.


----------



## fncceo (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Not really. Some people are passive. I just happen to be one thats not.  Doesnt make me tough but it does make me a fucking problem if you are not fast.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 7, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It could make you dead if you're not as fast as the squeeze of a trigger. You got to know when to hold and when to fold. Lemme guess, you don't play poker, huh?


----------



## Asclepias (May 7, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


I'm good with that. Hazard of being wired like I am and totally acceptable to me.  I dont gamble or do anything that could be addictive.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You take the risk of attacking someone with a gun pointed in your face? Odds are 9/1 you're gonna die.
So did you attack the guy pointing a gun at you? I know I damn sure didn't. I got the hell outta Dodge.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


It's a reaction so there is no calculation of odds.  You piss me off and youre going to have a problem to deal with so you better be fast.  I already said I have no fear of death when I am angry.  Lots of people are the same way.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So if you're made angry..what?

You'd charge somebody with a pistol or shotgun on you?  
If so, well, you're derper than I thought you were...by a smidgen.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

miketx said:


> The video is Bs, it doesn't show much of anything. Those two guys need to be questioned.


The video shows a lot.

Your face should be questioned.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > The video is Bs, it doesn't show much of anything. Those two guys need to be questioned.
> ...


Wow, you are an ultra-retard. Aren't you the OP here?

I think the 2 guys should be questioned myself.
That video is not clear. Whatever link you posted had no video, you jackass!
OP fail, tardo!


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I think the problem is with you, pilgrim


----------



## james bond (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about the Georgia case except for what I read here and I couldn't see the video, so watched it here.  The two's story does not jive as they didn't attempt to call the police and they confronted the unarmed jogger with a shotgun.  It does look like a racially motivated killing to me.  Give them life in prison or the death sentence.  It seems open and shut to me with the video.
> ...



That's not how the law is supposed to work.  I had the video that showed it all along with a witness and you got jack diddly.  This was second degree murder or it could've been first degree.  We know these guys were racist.  What's the punishment for a capital crime in Georgia?  Better yet the Feds are investigating for a hate crime.  Let these suckas burn.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Nonsense......how do you know these guys were racist?  Not that in and of itself would matter.

What matters is the facts of the case which though very simple seem beyond your grasp......can anyone say because you are biased?

Not even to mention you have a severe ignorance of the law.

Again.....watch the whole video and you will clearly see the black guy jogging down the road....then he runs around the truck to the right on the passenger side....the father is in the bed of the truck....the son is to the front and left of the truck....the black jogger then quickly runs to the left to attack the son with the shotgun.....when he runs into the white guy we hear a gunshot and then we hear a second and 3rd gunshot as the black guy strikes the white guy and they struggle for the gun...and then we see the jogger start to run off and then   collapses.  

Simple case of self defense....black guy stupidly attacks white guy with a gun and gets killed.  Case closed.

Watch the full video....click on full video.



			https://videos.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2020/05/05/6652278922238606272/640x360_MP4_6652278922238606272.mp4


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 8, 2020)

This looks like Zimmerman all over again.

I hope I'm wrong here, but I wouldn't be surprised if they're found innocent.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

initforme said:


> I many times purposely jog close to the traffic and get yelled at.  I do it to tick people off.   But they always back down.  Not one of the hundreds that have sworn at me has ever bothered to come for some when I invite them.


sounds immature...cars are bigger than you


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> This looks like Zimmerman all over again.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong here, but I wouldn't be surprised if they're found innocent.


..of all the shootings of blacks, the Martin shooting was clearly because of super dumbass Zimmerman --he should've been found guilty of manslaughter--easily--but---
...you have humans on the juries and humans for lawyers, so you can get any verdict in an ''air tight'' case....the Robert Durst case comes to mind...and the OJ case also ...the prosecutors in the Durst case told the family members it was an air tight case--and wham--the jury voted the moron/psycho not guilty




__





						Robert Durst - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "odds are" in this. Why would you make such a statement? It looks much more like two ignorant little Georgia crackers out to murder somebody.
> ...


hahahahhahaah
jeus f christ people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the people in the truck *INITIATED* the problem----this is undeniable
..Zimmerheadman INITIATED the problem 
.......


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


The guy was healthy enough to move without a pickup truck which pissed off the white trash 

These clowns might as well blow their own brains out now, because they are not taking their guns to prison


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


yes, this is other aspect of it......
...everyone who has seen my posts on cops/etc shooting black CRIMINALS/jackasses, know how I feel....and the Starbucks/etc stories where race has nothing to do with it   ......but it appears TMartin and this man were doing nothing wrong .....
.....in both of these cases, race *might* have been involved.....now, if there had been reports of blacks causing crimes, I can understand profiling.....
..


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Levant said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


please read my other posts on how I feel about this case......BUT = 
...if someone just robbed a house and got shot to death---this is GOOD!!!!!! for the community .....FK!!!!!!! those jackass  BASTARDS.......


----------



## miketx (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


Liar.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


.....here---most of the time when whites murder/shoot blacks, it has nothing to do with race--but this black murders whites *because* of race---and the MSM says nothing about race!!!!!!





						Murders of Alison Parker and Adam Ward - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like Zimmerman all over again.
> ...



You are one of the dumbest posters i have seen on here...how you escaped getting put on ignore I do not understand(which will now be remedied after I post the following)....unless it was some sort of glitch...I have purposely gone through a lot of threads putting dummies like you and democrats on ignore....very little difference between yall .... anyhow while I am here ...Z was doing his  job not only as a watchman but as a concerned citizen....if your house had been one of those broken into in that neighborhood you might have a better understanding of that event. 

If you had watched the trial you might have a better understanding of that case....at least you should have ..but maybe it was all tooooo complex for your excuse for a brain....though it was really not complex at all....a punk wanna be gangsta trying to impress his g/f with how tough he was paid the ultimate price for his stupidity...case closed.

The jury despite all the death threats did their job and they did it well....listened to all the evidence(of which you have not a clue) and made the right decision....even super liberal Jimmy Carter said so. 

No reasonable person that looked at all the evidence could have come to any other conclusion unless they were extremely biased and let that over-rule the law and commonsense


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Always a double-standard with the media when it comes to interacial  crimes...they never deviate from their narrative of blacks being innocent victims and of whites being evil racists.....in spite of all the evidence to the contrary.


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Then go jogging in shitcago with the confederate flag


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> This looks like Zimmerman all over again.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong here, but I wouldn't be surprised if they're found innocent.



One big difference here is there is a actual video of the black guy attacking the white guy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

Man. This thread is fucking nuts.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I many times purposely jog close to the traffic and get yelled at.  I do it to tick people off.   But they always back down.  Not one of the hundreds that have sworn at me has ever bothered to come for some when I invite them.
> ...



Sounds like a typical nigah.....they never seem to learn that being stupid can carry a heavy penalty....doubt me....ax trayvon and dis here georgia nigah.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

Looks like they've been arrested and charged with murder.

Relevant reading...








						In Georgia, two white men arrested, charged with murder of jogger Ahmaud Arbery
					

A white father and son accused of fatally shooting a black man on a residential Georgia street were arrested Thursday and charged with murder and aggravated...




					www.marketwatch.com
				










From another report, a resident said that the man had been known to jog in the area for years...








						Ahmaud Arbery: anger mounts over killing of black jogger caught on video
					

Ahmaud Arbery, 25, was on his regular run through his neighborhood in Brunswick, Georgia, when he encountered an armed white father and son




					www.theguardian.com
				




_On a sun-speckled, tree-lined street on a sunny Sunday afternoon,Ahmaud Arbery  ran through his neighborhood in the coastal town of Brunswick, Georgia. Neighbors had seen him run by their homes every day for years.

“Yup, there goes Ahmaud,” she told the Guardian, recalling his bouts of exercise. She’d heard he used to wave to another neighbor on his daily runs._


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Time to close this thread those real long lines are showing up.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Relevant reading...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So?????   Some people are sane most of their lives and then one day they do something stupid and pay a heavy price.....aka attacking a guy with a gun.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Say what? Those like yourself? What does that mean in regards to this incident?


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...



Two armed men chased down a black man in a pick up and everyone around here seems to think the only one being stupid was the black guy.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

The question now is will the grand jury do the right thing or bow to political pressure and indict the white men.

One would think that since this is rural Georgia common sense would rule....but the reality is political correctness has saturated the South just like every other corner of America.

Even so...if it goes to trial--- i do not see how the prosecution could get around the video that clearly shows the black guy attacking the white guy.

A very clear case of justifiable homicide.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I find it interesting that you can’t seem to discuss white conservative racist assholes without adding the names of some black guys who you believe are racists too.

What’s up with that?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The question now is will the grand jury do the right thing or bow to political pressure and indict the white men.
> 
> One would think that since this is rural Georgia common sense would rule....but the reality is political correctness has saturated the South just like every other corner of America.
> 
> ...


...if someone points a firearm at you, you have the right to defend yourself


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The question now is will the grand jury do the right thing or bow to political pressure and indict the white men.
> ...



Nonsense....you need to study up on the law boyo.....anyhow the gun was not pointed at the nigha until he attacked the guy with the gun.

Watch the video....not the one the media edited but the full length video.  It is posted above.


----------



## Death Angel (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> white conservative racist assholes


Maybe this bias is the problem. You know NOTHING about their political views
 You certainly cant define conservatism


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > white conservative racist assholes
> ...



Fuck off, dummy. Don’t cut off when using the quote feature. It’s lame.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

It may be too late to see the whole video ....the pc media forces are editing it and censoring it just about everywhere....like in this link....when first posted it showed the whole incident...but now they have edited out the ending when the nigha collapses and dies.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> So?????   Some people are sane most of their lives and then one day they do something stupid and pay a heavy price.....aka attacking a guy with a gun.



When making a citizen arrest, what you're supposed to do is immediately make the person aware that they are being detained in a citizen arrest. Then you tell them why. Specifically. Then you call the police. Then you tell the police why you're detaining the person. Then you wait for the police to arrive.

You don't load up your plinkers and hop in the back of a truck and go find a guy and say hey, we wanna talk to you. They're not the judge and the jury. They have no business interrogating anyone. State that you're making a citizen arrest first and foremost so that said person has some semblance of an idea why two guys have just showed up with guns pointed at him, then make them aware of why they're being detained specifically, then make your citizen arrest and then you call the police to tell them you're making a citizen arrest and then you're supposed to make them aware of why you're detaining said person specifically until their arrival so that_ they _can "talk to him."

You don't stop someone without telling them why they're being stopped at gunpoint and then call the po po and when they ask why you're detaining someone just say we got us a black feller runnin down our street.

That's not how things work. Where's the due process in that?  Do you even constitution, bro?


----------



## initforme (May 8, 2020)

I'm as white as they come.. the video shows a truck stopped in the middle of the lane waiting for something.   The jogger runs around the right side of the truck as the driver moves to the front of the car.  This needs to be investigated.   Why is the guy in the back of the truck?  What is he standing in the bed of the truck?   Yep this needs a long hard look.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, Unarmed Black Man in Georgia
					

The fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, a 25-year-old unarmed black man, was caught on video and has prompted a grand jury investigation.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like Zimmerman all over again.
> ...


What video are you watching?

Get medicated


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

initforme said:


> I'm as white as they come.. the video shows a truck stopped in the middle of the lane waiting for something.   The jogger runs around the right side of the truck as the driver moves to the front of the car.  This needs to be investigated.   Why is the guy in the back of the truck?  What is he standing in the bed of the truck?   Yep this needs a long hard look.


You think being white justifies stupidity.  hehheh


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



The real one.....the un-edited one.  The one posted just above dummie.


----------



## initforme (May 8, 2020)

They need to be arrested.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

Had these two wanna be a cowboy yahoos made the effort to specifically tell the man first and foremost that he was being detained in a citizen arrest LIKE THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO DO BY LAW, instead of just cutting him off in a pickup truck with loaded guns talking about hey, wanna talk to you, this would likely have had an entirely different ending. 

But it didn't happen the way it was supposed to happen by law, now, did it?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


As I keep pointing out this was an intersection of three dummies rather than just two

yes the father and son were wrong to confront the jogger

It appears they did call 911 but police reaction time is notoriously slow.

thats all they should have done

just follow the guy till the cops show up

if they had done that their lives would be much better today

the the jogger acted stupidly also by attempting to use force against 2 armed men

otherwise he would be alive today


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Had these two wanna be a cowboy yahoos made the effort to specifically tell the man first and foremost that he was being detained in a citizen arrest LIKE THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO DO BY LAW, instead of just cutting him off in a pickup truck with loaded guns talking about hey, wanna talk to you, this would likely have had an entirely different ending.
> 
> But it didn't happen the way it was supposed to happen by law, now, did it?



They are not trying to detain him....again watch the video....they told him they needed to talk to him....he then stupidly attacks the guy with the shotgun....does not come any dumber than that.


----------



## Death Angel (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


It's a crucial point. Bashing conservatives WAS the point of your post.

Stick to the issue and not your bias against your imaginary conservatives.

You're just pissed youve been exposed and got called out.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


More uncalled for racial slurs by a liberal who would faint if he  hears the word “ni***r”


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Why are the murderers saying they murdered the guy?

Or they have nothing to say

The fact is that a black guy ran by these shits trailers moving faster then they could with their hoverounds and they got all pissed off


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Woulda coulda shoulda....that is a game that can be played endlessly in any situation...what if....they did not take their weapons and the suspect was armed?

In Georgia you have the right to carry weapons....as in a lot of states.....and if you are carrying a weapone and someone attacks you....what would you do?


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Do you have the right to shoot people running in Georgia?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Had these two wanna be a cowboy yahoos made the effort to specifically tell the man first and foremost that he was being detained in a citizen arrest LIKE THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO DO BY LAW, instead of just cutting him off in a pickup truck with loaded guns talking about hey, wanna talk to you, this would likely have had an entirely different ending.
> 
> But it didn't happen the way it was supposed to happen by law, now, did it?


well they didn't cut him off.  you still haven't watched the video in the thread.  funny.  The jogger had plenty of time to turn and get in his friends vehicle that was taping him. It seems he chose the confrontation ahead of him.


----------



## initforme (May 8, 2020)

So if I'm going to try and talk to a stranger I won't be carrying a shotgun.  How dumb is that?  What does he need the shotgun for during a talk?  It's worse than the wild west in that neighborhood.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Fcuk that black ass hole that put two in innocent men in jail! Hey tired to take his gun away his choice


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

initforme said:


> So if I'm going to try and talk to a stranger I won't be carrying a shotgun.  How dumb is that?  What does he need the shotgun for during a talk?  It's worse than the wild west in that neighborhood.



Lookie here boyo.....they thought the guy was a burglar based on video they had seen.  Would you confront a criminal suspect unarmed ....not knowing whether or not he was armed?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Again, why put yourself in that situation if  it isnt necessary?

If I had been them it would not have ended they way it did


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Exactly....even though the video shows that clearly...some seem unable to understand that...maybe in their biased minds they mentally block out that part of the video as the msm has done and is doing....I  doubt the video will be up much longer....the media are doing their best to shut it down....but the jury will see all of it...so their censorship efforts are null and void.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


this is very easy and undeniably explained:
..this is no different than if an armed ROBBER was robbing you --you have every right to fight back
..they are not police and are ILLEGALLY trying to detain/hinder the jogger


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Dont be silly


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about the Georgia case except for what I read here and I couldn't see the video, so watched it here.  The two's story does not jive as they didn't attempt to call the police and they confronted the unarmed jogger with a shotgun.  It does look like a racially motivated killing to me.  Give them life in prison or the death sentence.  It seems open and shut to me with the video.
> ...


well actually if you are watching the video, the struggle is over the gun and the gun goes off three times during the struggle, the white kid never aimed his gun at the jogger.  Therefore, there isn't an intent to shoot.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why would that be ? For self defense?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Lookee here boyo.....monday morning quarterbacking is very easy.   

Anyhow....they were within their legal rights to confront the guy....and if the dumbass had not decided to attack them then nothing would have happened.

What would you do if you had a gun and some guy attacks you?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > 90%? Of interracial violence is blacks attacking whites.. so tired of the false narrative whites are the aggressors.. This man attacked a white man again it’s probably not the first time
> ...


Well the black guy isn’t lol he’s dead


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


well if you fight back, grab the gun and the gun goes off during the struggle, that's on him


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Leroy is gonna be real silly in the state pen


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

They’ve been arrested! Convict the racist scum and throw away the key.









						Father and son arrested and charged with murder in death of Ahmaud Arbery
					

Both men were taken into custody and face charges of aggravated assault and murder, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation announced.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## initforme (May 8, 2020)

No....I'd give the video to the cops and go from there.  It's their job to confront people.  But these guys pushed the envelope and now if they go thru heck then we'll they've earned it.  It's what they wanted perhaps.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen a black guy go jogging in his 20s..
> ...


They ain’t in their 20’s I know my people


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



Exactly and any competent jury will clearly see and understand that.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

..allow me to respond to everyone--
...the armed men are no different than armed robbers--they are illegally trying to detain/hinder the jogger....the jogger has every right to defend himself...it is not illegal/wrong to ''attack'' [DEFEND] yourself


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Dont be so sure about that

 y informstion is that neither the father or son witnessed an actual crime


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


oooooooohahahahhahahahahhaahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry ---common sense and the law says you are wrong


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

initforme said:


> No....I'd give the video to the cops and go from there.  It's their job to confront people.  But these guys pushed the envelope and now if they go thru heck then we'll they've earned it.  It's what they wanted perhaps.



All they wanted was to talk to the guy and make sure he was not the burglar....they had no idea they would be attacked ...especially so being armed.  

The guy with the shotgun was fortunate that the weapon was not wrestled from him and used against him.  He must have had a firm grip on it and the sense to keep pulling the trigger till one shot finally hit the mark.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> well if you fight back, grab the gun and the gun goes off during the struggle, that's on him


So, if you were walking down the street minding your own business, and a couple of black guys blocked your path, pulled out a gun, and said you were being detained, and then you were shot while struggling with them, you’d be at fault? You deserved it?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


ok.  you weren't there, and the facts are, they called 911, they were going to hold the guy until they came, during the stop, the jogger attacks the kid with the gun, grabs the gun, it goes off once, they continue to struggle for the gun, and the gun goes off again, and they continue to struggle to control the gun and the gun goes off a third time into the joggers midsection, while he has it pulled into his own midsection.  he put the gun there. Now if the man and his son had no authority to attempt a citizen arrest, then manslaughter would be what the charges for the death most likely will be.  One has to prove intent to kill for any other murder charge.  Let's wait and see how this plays out.  I can only discuss what's in the video, and I described what I see.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

..if the jogger had just robbed some place, and the men did not know about it, and shot him--I'd say GOOD !!!!!
..but if the jogger has committed no crime, the armed men are just like robbers/thugs/etc


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

I don’t understand the black guy ran at the car he read at the guy with the gun try to wrestle it from him he got fucking shot.. It’s like two liberals want the white guy just a handgun over to the black guy  to shoot them?? I’m
Confused


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



You do not have to witness an actual crime to talk to or question someone....now if they had tried to arrest him...then what you say would have some significance...depending on how the jury felt about it....but they did not arrest or even attempt to arrest the black guy.  At all times he had freedom of movement and thus was never under arrest....look up the definition of arrest and  you will understand what I am saying.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > well if you fight back, grab the gun and the gun goes off during the struggle, that's on him
> ...


my hands on the weapon and I pull the weapon into my midsection and it goes off, indeed.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

again, they are illegally detaining/hindering him.....unless he just committed a crime ....did he?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..if the jogger had just robbed some place, and the men did not know about it, and shot him--I'd say GOOD !!!!!
> ..but if the jogger has committed no crime, the armed men are just like robbers/thugs/etc



Ridiculous...have you ever heard of self-defense?  Have you ever heard of justifiable use of lethal force in self defense?  

Study up and get back with us.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You’re a god damn liar.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I don’t understand the black guy ran at the car he read at the guy with the gun try to wrestle it from him he got fucking shot.. It’s like two liberals want the white guy just a handgun over to the black guy  to shoot them?? I’m
> Confused


....again, the armed men are illegally detaining/hindering him--no different than if an armed robber tried to rob you


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> again, they are illegally detaining/hindering him.....unless he just committed a crime ....did he?



They are not detaining him........again.......watch the video.........at all times the black guy had freedom of movement.....there was absolutely nothing to prevent him from jogging on down the street as he should have. 

There was no excuse for him to attack the white guy with the gun.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

....I'm all for shooting jackass criminals down, just like dogs.......but looks like this jogger was doing nothing wrong


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t understand the black guy ran at the car he read at the guy with the gun try to wrestle it from him he got fucking shot.. It’s like two liberals want the white guy just a handgun over to the black guy  to shoot them?? I’m
> ...


So that’s not murder, The guys house just got fucking robbed, it would be OK to shoot the motherfucker inside the house,, but to take the gun with you when you’re chasing him,, didn’t shoot him try to hold him until the cops came and the guy fought


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > again, they are illegally detaining/hindering him.....unless he just committed a crime ....did he?
> ...


---someone pointing a firearm at him and he has freedom of movement??????!!!!!!!!!!!!..would be comedic if death wasn't involved


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..if the jogger had just robbed some place, and the men did not know about it, and shot him--I'd say GOOD !!!!!
> ..but if the jogger has committed no crime, the armed men are just like robbers/thugs/etc


so if the guy did rob some place, it's a good shoot to you?  Not me.  If the two men merely wanted to hold the guy until the cops got there, why is that wrong?  The problem is, the jogger didn't allow that to happen when he grabbed the gun.  The kid with the gun didn't hold it out and say, grab this, let's struggle and I'll kill you.  hahaahahhahahahahaha


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


..the jogger just robbed someone?


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> they thought the guy was a burglar based on video they had seen.



Okay. So they see a video with a black guy in it.

Then they see a black guy running down the street (who other residents contend has been jogging in that area for years) and they go oh shit, there goes a black guy, and they grab their gurns and go giteem.

Then they call 911 and when the dispatcher asks what crime he has committed, they say we got us a black feller runnin down our street.

Seems like another one of those cases where suspicion and guilt were established by the fact that a couple of yahoos think "they all look the same.''


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

wtf wears a white cotton shirt to jog? And Khaki or Jean pants.. this is all bullshit


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..if the jogger had just robbed some place, and the men did not know about it, and shot him--I'd say GOOD !!!!!
> ...


..the jogger robbed someone?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The black guy had plenty of room to keep on jogging down the street...anyone that has seen the video should be able to see that.  
Even if they had told him he was being detained....which they did not.....that would give him no excuse to attack them.

All they told him was they needed to talk to him....obviously he must have got pissed off and decided to attack them....big mistake.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


well he isn't in handcuffs so yes he does.  He could wait for the cops to get there. He choose a different ending.  his choice to go after the gun.  Right?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


..with someone pointing a firearm at him??? !!!!..so the armed men didn't try to detain him?  they just were letting him go by?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I have no idea.  you should read the post again.  i get it, you don't know what the word 'if' means.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> wtf wears a white cotton shirt to jog? And Khaki or Jean pants.. this is all bullshit



Well....the question of what he was doing before he started running or jogging might be of some relevance if that can be found out.  

However according to reports he was known to reguarly jog in that area.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


....you can't legally hold detain some one--yes--that's illegal


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


yes they were trying to detain him with hands off.  why was a friend following in a car taping him?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


even the police have to have probable cause


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > wtf wears a white cotton shirt to jog? And Khaki or Jean pants.. this is all bullshit
> ...


his mom? fixed.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I dont know what happened just before the shooting

 My guess is the black guy initiated the physical contact

but thats only a guess

we do know the father and son put themselves in the situation that resulted in a killing


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



What is your definition of detain?   you seem confused....they did tell him they needed to talk to him....do you call that being detained?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...











						Detention Short of Arrest: Stop and Frisk
					

Constitution of the United States of America: Analysis and Interpretation (US Constitution Annotated)




					law.justia.com


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


yep.  i know the law.  Again, the two men called 911 to report a possible robber in the area. it was reported, they didn't want the dude to leave, that's according to them.  All I know is what the video shows me.  And you keep saying you know more than that.  you don't.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> why was a friend following in a car taping him?


How do you know that was a friend?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


1. is that all they said ----with firearms??? with firearms POINTED at him??








						Detention Short of Arrest: Stop and Frisk
					

Constitution of the United States of America: Analysis and Interpretation (US Constitution Annotated)




					law.justia.com


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


that says frisk.  Any one can be stopped and asked questions by cops.  why do you think they don't have that right?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


..they drove from behind him to get ahead of him.......stop the very stupid shit--YOU KNOW they tried to detain him


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> and the facts are, they called 911, they were going to hold the guy until they came


Yes I think so

but it does not appear they had a legal right to detain him


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Even if they had told him he was being detained....which they did not.....



That's the very first thing they should have done, by law.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


EXACTLY--by COPS, not dumbass civilians


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > why was a friend following in a car taping him?
> ...


oh for fk sake, it was in a link in post #95 here's the quote from that link;

_Merritt said that the video was posted online anonymously and that he received it from someone who knew the victim. He said he believes the shooter's intention was to kill Arbery "without any proper justification," and he called the young man's death a "modern-day lynching."_


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > why was a friend following in a car taping him?
> ...


a friend of the vigilantes, and a vigilante himself. lol









						William ‘Roddy’ Bryan: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
					

William ”Roddy” Bryan has been identified as the third man involved in the Ahmaud Arbery murder case, along with Gregory and Travis McMichael.




					heavy.com


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > again, they are illegally detaining/hindering him.....unless he just committed a crime ....did he?
> ...



They are detaining him. According to the fathers own words the incident in the video is at least the 3rd time they attempted to cut Ahmaud off. They went above and beyond what Georgia law allows for a citizens arrest. Ahmaud is under no obligation to talk to them. The father and son needed to let him got and just dial 911 after the first attempt to stop him. Instead they followed him and cut him off 2 more times. This was harassment and not a citizens arrest. It seems clear Ahmaud is trying to avoid them in the video (which is at last the 3rd time they cut him off) by swerving and running around the right side of the truck. But Travis moves to the front of the truck and cuts him off. I'm wondering what was going through Ahmaud's mind at that point knowing these guys weren't going to let him go. IMO he had a right to assume a defensive posture. A jury will decide. 

I'm a Trump supporter and big defender of the 2nd Amendment. But this type of vigilante justice is NOT why we have the right to own weapons. The father and son had a right to open carry. They had a right to request Ahmaud stop to talk to them. But once Ahmaud made it clear he did not want to talk to them, they did not have a right to cut him off 3 times and block his path with a show of intimidating force. The poor decisions made by the father and son led to this incident. Under Georgia law this looks like involuntary manslaughter at least.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > wtf wears a white cotton shirt to jog? And Khaki or Jean pants.. this is all bullshit
> ...


From his mother?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

this explains it perfectly:




__





						What You Need to Know About Making a Citizen's Arrest
					

Department of Justice Canada's Internet site




					www.justice.gc.ca


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


The father and son initiated the confrontation.  That is why they are responsible for the outcome.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


major comprehension fail, loser


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Unfortunately for the black dude he stupidly decided to attack a guy with a gun.

Again...watch the video...it may not be up much longer....the media is trying very hard to shut it down.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Again, the two men called 911 to report a possible robber in the area.



Horse pucky.


From the report...

_The 911 calls show the call taker was asking the men what Arbery is doing that was of criminal concern, Merritt said.

"They didn't give any answer for that, they said, 'He's a black man running down our road,'" Merritt said._


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


..they can request to talk to him, but they don't have a right to.....if fact, that can be seen as harassment


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


that part is correct

they are in dire legal jeopardy


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Unfortunately for the guy with the gun leroy is waiting in the state pen


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


harassment especially if they are holding firearms......I talk to people everyday--but they don't have firearms


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> this explains it perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But they did not try to make an arrest....you need to look up the definition of what an arrest is....it has been posted....try and keep up.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


so I'm right?  thanks.  And as far as I know in the constitution, we can ask people questions too.  What statute is that that we can't?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Lookie here boyo...in this nation anyone has a right to talk or try to talk to anyone...not complicated at all.
.....do  you know the law regarding harassment?


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


“Merritt said that the video was posted online anonymously and that he received it from someone who knew the victim.”

Where does it say that a friend shot the video? It says it was posted anonymously and then the family’s lawyer received it from a friend of the victim. Maybe the friend saw the video online and then made the family and their lawyer aware of it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > this explains it perfectly:
> ...


no, it was an ambush.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


And anyone in this nation has the right to not be harassed by strangers without being shot. Boy.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


i also talk to people I know carrying guns.  why don't you think we shouldn't talk to someone with a gun?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



and you thought Zimmerman would go to jail also.....and in this case there is a video showing the black guy attacking....which Zimmerman did not have and the jury still did the right thing.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Exactly....a lot of liberals have a gun phobia....in Georgia anyone can walk around with a gun as in a lot of states.  Still yet the fear of guns is quite rampant thanks to the  media.

However the black dude must have had no fear of guns....I mean who in their right mind  will attack someone holding a shotgun?   Maybe he was on  drugs???


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


it was a confrontation to get information.  It was not about killing the dude.  Why would they call 911 ahead of their want to kill him? Sorry son, that isn't logical.  you're in error.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> in this case there is a video showing the black guy attacking


You need your eyes checked. Or maybe your hood is on too tight


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I never mentioned that dork

So keep masterbating


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



How would you feel about two people with guns chasing you?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Nope, there is no right not to be harrassed.  you're in error.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


you have no leg to stand on with regard to logic, codger. clean up your act


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Well don’t try to steal a gun. Man this black guy was crazy


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I'd want to know why they were chasing me, and call the cops on my phone.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


you have no video of a chase.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Exactly. They can ask Ahmad to stop and talk. But once Ahmaud starts trying to avoid them it's over. Dial 911 if they so choose. 

The father and son did NOT just witness Ahmaud commit a crime, nor were they aware of him having just committed a crime. As we know, Ahmaud was not carrying any stolen items on him. This clearly does not fall under a citizens arrest according to Georgia law. 

The fact that Georgia law allows these two guys to open carry is irrelevant. They used those weapons to chase and harass Ahmaud and ultimately block his path. That's harassment for sure. Unfortunately for all involved, that harassment led to Ahmaud's death.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > this explains it perfectly:
> ...



Their lawyer already argued they were making a citizens arrest. Whoops.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


he actually pulled the gun into his own midsection after it went off twice.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Go crawl back into your dumpster, trash


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


i do not need one. according to the vigilantes they chased the jogger until they finally managed to confront him. and oops, guy ended up dead. they will most likely get off in your ridiculous country, so no worries.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Half the black people you see walking around or jogging around seem to be crazy or on drugs....ever notice how they talk to themselves as they walk down the street?

It is quite common for them to do that.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


I bet you frequently blame rape victims for wearing short skirts, too.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Nope, there is no right not to be harrassed.  you're in error.



There are laws against false imprisonment, however. At gunpoint, no less.

But that's not gonna fly anyway, you guys don't get to change the terms of controversy.

Those two clearly tried to make a citizen arrest. And they clearly didn't know how a citizen arrest is supposed to go down.

You can't just watch a video of a black guy breaking into a place and then when you see a black guy out jogging say, hey, there goes a black guy, lets get our gurns and go giteem and then call 911 while enroute and when asked what crime has been established, say he's a black feller runnin down our road.

That's not how things work.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

If we’re going to rely on the media to give us proper information forget about it. It could come out of this guy was the robber we could be audio of him saying fucking white boy motherfuckers.. And it won’t release it and they won’t give us any information


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Half the black people you see walking around or jogging around seem to be crazy or on drugs....ever notice how they talk to themselves as they walk down the street?
> 
> It is quite common for them to do that.


Wtf does your weird delusions have to do with this case?


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So you'd politely wait for them to kill you? 

How kind.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Again.......no citizens arrest was attempted......again look up the definition of arrest...again it has been posted.  again....try and keep up.

They only had the weapons for self protection as in....they thought the suspect might be armed.....would you confront a criminal suspect without a weapon?


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> If we’re going to rely on the media to give us proper information forget about it. It could come out of this guy was the robber we could be audio of him saying fucking white boy motherfuckers.. And it won’t release it and they won’t give us any information


Shut up, garbage boy. You have zero credibility.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Half the black people you see walking around or jogging around seem to be crazy or on drugs....ever notice how they talk to themselves as they walk down the street?
> ...


he seems to make the case that you can shoot black people at will, in self-defense, because they are most likely crazy or on drugs.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, there is no right not to be harrassed.  you're in error.
> ...



They made no attempt to make a citizens arrest......the blacks guys freedom of movement was never restricted.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


because he was trespassing on a white-only road, eh?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> If we’re going to rely on the media to give us proper information forget about it. It could come out of this guy was the robber we could be audio of him saying fucking white boy motherfuckers.. And it won’t release it and they won’t give us any information



The media will lie, twist, spin etc etc   always when it comes to black criminals...in the medias narrative all blacks are innocent and all whites are evil racists.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, there is no right not to be harrassed.  you're in error.
> ...


That’s not how frontier justice works a lot of these towns don’t have a lot of police.. I’m sure these guys just want to question them in when you see the violence coming out of black man in America of course you need a fucking gun


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > If we’re going to rely on the media to give us proper information forget about it. It could come out of this guy was the robber we could be audio of him saying fucking white boy motherfuckers.. And it won’t release it and they won’t give us any information
> ...


yeah, white people loot food, and black people find food. that's it, right?


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


They pulled a car in front of his path and the boy with the gun attempted to block him, first on the driver's side and then on the passenger side when Arbery changed path to avoid him.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


hahahahhahahahah--wrong








						Georgia Stalking Laws - FindLaw
					

Chart providing details of Georgia Stalking Laws




					statelaws.findlaw.com
				











						Georgia Code Title 16. Crimes and Offenses § 16-11-39.1 | FindLaw
					

Georgia Title 16. Crimes and Offenses   Section 16-11-39.1. Read the code on FindLaw




					codes.findlaw.com
				











						Harassment - FindLaw
					

Harassment, stalking, cyberstalking and menacing can result in both criminal charges and civil lawsuits. Learn more at FindLaw's Criminal Charges section.




					criminal.findlaw.com
				








						Harassment
					

Harassment




					www.eeoc.gov
				



etc etc


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

The lawyers for the white guys should make this all about race expose the hypocrisy and the media mainstream media and liberal Democrat corners


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


....if you go after someone--who is not committing a crime--and you think you need a firearm--that's just plain stupid--call the police ...that's why they are in trouble --for being stupid


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Here is what a sane person would have done in this situation.....when the  white  guy told  the black guy they needed to talk to him....he would have stopped and asked what about?   Just common sense.   After a little chit  chat back and forth that would most likely have been the end of the matter....or perhaps they could have asked the guy to wait till the cops arrived to clear up  the matter since they had already called the cops.

Either way...nothing of significance would have happened.

The last thing any sane person black or white would have done would have been to  attack the guy with the shotgun ...which is what the black guy did....but the liberals want to  overlook that....which is the most important fact of this case.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Black men commits 55% of the violent crimes in America yet they  make up 6% of the population, 90% of interracial violence is blacks attacking whites. You should be arrested for not having a gun for stupidity when approaching a black man


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



They did call the police....they had every right to  carry weapons as everyone in Georgia does....the prudent thing to do when you are going to confront a criminal suspect....they had no way of knowing whether the suspect was armed or not....they are in trouble only because the media has stirred up a lot of unrest and politicians have gotten involved.

They just like George Zimmerman were cleared by the initial investigation.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


why are you approaching him???????!!!!!!!!  this is what Zimmerman did also = they are STUPID


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...





Coyote said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


It looks like another setup to bring back the black vote.... ala Michael Brown or Trayvon.
Just like clockwork during an election cycle the media digs up a 2 month old incident that eventually proves to be totally different from what they first reported.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

1 question for the side of the black guy. 

Was he trying to take the whites guys gun yes or no?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

arrested--rightly so ---from the information we have 








						White men arrested for MURDER of black jogger 2 MONTHS after shooting
					

Exclusive photos show the moment Gregory McMichael, 64, and Travis McMichael, 34, were arrested at their home in Brunswick, Georgia, on Thursday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


hahahahhahahahahhahahahaha--you made an irrevocable and fatal error:
he was NOT a criminal suspect


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well if they called the cops then they would be released,, all they were doing was trying to hold a suspect until the police got there and the suspect violently attacked him and try to take the gun.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


arrested:








						White men arrested for MURDER of black jogger 2 MONTHS after shooting
					

Exclusive photos show the moment Gregory McMichael, 64, and Travis McMichael, 34, were arrested at their home in Brunswick, Georgia, on Thursday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Again.......no citizens arrest was attempted....
> 
> ....would you confront a criminal suspect without a weapon?



Do you even realize your own self-contradiction here?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



If you can read law competently you will see none of those laws apply in this case....if you think one does....then post the part you see applicable....and we will go from there.  I just did a cursory check of the laws you posted...I saw nothing applicable to this case.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Again.......no citizens arrest was attempted....
> ...



No contradiction....whatsoever. 

Perhaps in your feeble brain you are confusing...confronting someone with arresting or attempting to arrest someone?  That will not wash boyo.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

'And you said someone's breaking into it* right now?*' the operator asks.

*'No,* it's all open, it's under construction,' the caller explains. 'And he's running right now, there he goes right now.'

The operator replies: 'Okay, what is he doing?
'He's running down the street,' the caller says.

'Okay, that's fine. I'll get them out there. I just need to know *what he was doing wrong,*' the operator says.

The caller alleges that Arbery had been *seen* previously in the neighborhood.

'He's been caught on the camera a bunch before at night,' he claims, 'It's kind of an ongoing thing out here.'

The operator asks the caller to clarify what the alleged suspect is wearing, saying someone will be sent out to 'check it out.'

'Black guy, white t-shirt. And he's gone running back into the neighborhood,' the caller adds.








						White men arrested for MURDER of black jogger 2 MONTHS after shooting
					

Exclusive photos show the moment Gregory McMichael, 64, and Travis McMichael, 34, were arrested at their home in Brunswick, Georgia, on Thursday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


hahahhahahahahahahah
if you could read, you would know:
I am responding to this:
''''''Nope, there is no right not to be harrassed''''''
YES--it is ILLEGAL to harass


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Here is what a sane person would have done in this situation.....when the  white  guy told  the black guy they needed to talk to him....he would have stopped and asked what about?   Just common sense.   After a little chit  chat back and forth that would most likely have been the end of the matter....or perhaps they could have asked the guy to wait till the cops arrived to clear up  the matter since they had already called the cops.
> 
> Either way...nothing of significance would have happened.
> 
> The last thing any sane person black or white would have done would have been to  attack the guy with the shotgun ...which is what the black guy did....but the liberals want to  overlook that....which is the most important fact of this case.


They're in trouble because they shot and killed a man.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what a sane person would have done in this situation.....when the  white  guy told  the black guy they needed to talk to him....he would have stopped and asked what about?   Just common sense.   After a little chit  chat back and forth that would most likely have been the end of the matter....or perhaps they could have asked the guy to wait till the cops arrived to clear up  the matter since they had already called the cops.
> ...


for no reason......they INITIATED the problem


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

All the police had to do was to call them up and ask them to  come down to the station.....all this dramatic arrest hoopla is just politics....the authorities trying to placate the media and their negroid constitutents....to try and avoid riots, looting and burning.  As is usually the case when the media stirs up the natives. aka berkeley mo. etc.etc.etc.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



No....the black jogger initiated the problem by attacking the white guy with a shot gun....pure insanity.


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Really? The jogger just decided to go after these two guys for no reason?


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


To some, chasing someone down with firearms is not considered initiating a confrontation. Because they're idiots.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> All the police had to do was to call them up and ask them to  come down to the station.....all this dramatic arrest hoopla is just politics....the authorities trying to placate the media and their negroid constitutents....to try and avoid riots, looting and burning.  As is usually the case when the media stirs up the natives. aka berkeley mo. etc.etc.etc.


Awwww the poor white boys had to go through the embarrassment of being arrested. What’s the big deal? They only murdered somebody.

Go back to stormfront, trash.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Again....since you posted the law on harassment or stalking.....point out the part you think is applicable to this case and I will rip you a new arsehole.  Obviously you are not capable of doing that.  hehheh

Yes you were responding to someone else who said we have no right not to be harassed but you seem to imply that that law has something to do with this  particular case....which it does not.....which by now you have probably figured out.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

they ADMIT to trying to and/or harassing/hindering/detaining/'''INTERCEPT--BLOCK--CUT OFF him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOM BOOM game over










						White men arrested for MURDER of black jogger 2 MONTHS after shooting
					

Exclusive photos show the moment Gregory McMichael, 64, and Travis McMichael, 34, were arrested at their home in Brunswick, Georgia, on Thursday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



...''attempted to *CUT OFF.
..*''' the victim [ like T Martin tried to get AWAY from the dumbasses ]  '''''victim TURNED around''' [ tried to get away ]
...the dumbasses '''attempted to *BLOCK* him'''
..like Zimmerman they KEPT going after him--MANY TIMES:
''''*CONTINUED* in an attempt to *intercept'*'' the victim


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> All the police had to do was to call them up and ask them to  come down to the station.....all this dramatic arrest hoopla is just politics....the authorities trying to placate the media and their negroid constitutents....to try and avoid riots, looting and burning.  As is usually the case when the media stirs up the natives. aka berkeley mo. etc.etc.etc.


"to try and avoid riots, looting and burning" AND JOGGING MENACINGLY ON WHITE-ONLY ROADS.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


wrong--and you KNOW it had nothing to do with this case
hahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> they ADMIT to trying to and/or harassing/hindering/detaining/'''INTERCEPT--BLOCK--CUT OFF him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOM BOOM game over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing that’ll save them now is, good ol boy racism in the jury box.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Your problem is that the actual video clearly shows them parked way ahead of the black guy...he continues to jog towards them....goes to the right around the truck and then quickly darts to the left to attack the guy with the shotgun.

Driving up to someone and telling them to stop they want to talk to him...is not an arrest.  Even pulling the truck in front of the guy is not an arrest.

Again....nothing the white guys did constitutes an arrest....

At best you may contend they were trying to slow him down till the police got there....as in they had called the police to handle the matter.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > they ADMIT to trying to and/or harassing/hindering/detaining/'''INTERCEPT--BLOCK--CUT OFF him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOOM BOOM game over
> ...


..like I said in my other post----the juries and lawyers are humans = you never know what they will do, even with air tight cases = which I mentioned 2 examples: Robert Durst and OJ


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Your problem is that the actual video clearly shows them parked way ahead of the black guy...he continues to jog towards them....goes to the right around the truck and then quickly darts to the left to attack the guy with the shotgun.


not even cletus and his son claim that they were merely parking.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> 'And you said someone's breaking into it* right now?*' the operator asks.
> 
> *'No,* it's all open, it's under construction,' the caller explains. 'And he's running right now, there he goes right now.'
> 
> ...



From the same article you linked, here's how the initial 911 call from Gregory went...

_A 911 call made just minutes before Arbery was shot was released on Thursday morning.  

'Hello. Err, I'm out here in Satilla Shores. There's a black male running down the street,' says the caller.

'I don't know what street we're on,' he adds, distracted and out of breath, when the operator asks him for the exact address within the neighborhood. 

Gregory breaks off the call suddenly with an inaudible shout, adding: 'Goddamn it, c'mon, Travis.'

For the remainder of the 4:46-minute long call, the operator repeatedly asks in vain for information, saying 'hello, where you at?' *without getting any reply*.



That call was one of two placed to 911 relating to Arbery's supposed suspicious behavior in the moments before the shooting, with a second made to the non-emergency number of the Brunswick Police Department._


The transcript that you posted is from the second call to 911. The name of the second 911 caller has been redacted.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Your problem is that the actual video clearly shows them parked way ahead of the black guy...he continues to jog towards them....goes to the right around the truck and then quickly darts to the left to attack the guy with the shotgun.
> 
> Driving up to someone and telling them to stop they want to talk to him...is not an arrest.  Even pulling the truck in front of the guy is not an arrest.
> 
> Again....nothing the white guys did constitutes an arrest.



Of course he continues to job towards them. They had already cut him off twice and clearly weren't going to let him go. Do you jog? I'm sure he was running out of energy at this point trying to avoid these guys. He probably just figured run around the truck and keep going in once direction. Instead Travis moves to cut him off.

As I noted on a previous post, the white guys lawyer already argued they were performing a citizens arrest. That's not even in question.

IMO their own lawyer did them in by trying to invoke the citizens arrest law. Now Ahmaud's lawyer can argue they did not have a right to detain him, which they didn't.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > 'And you said someone's breaking into it* right now?*' the operator asks.
> ...


and?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

..at first, I thought this was ''not as bad'' as the TMartin case --but these dumbasses were intercepting/blocking/cutting him off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..at first, I thought this was ''not as bad'' as the TMartin case --but these dumbasses were intercepting/blocking/cutting him off!!!!!!!!!



Exactly. The McMichaels lawyer even admitted they were trying to perform a citizens arrest. That was a huge legal mistake IMO because now the lawyers for Ahmaud's family don't need to make the case they were trying to detain him because we know they were. They had no right to do that.


----------



## DOTR (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




There are no black neighborhoods that arent best avoided. Its why decent blacks fight so hard to get into white neighborhoods.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> and?



You completely omitted the initial 911 call from Gregory himself which stated only that they were chasing a black guy running down the street with no further response to the dispatcher's questions and chose only to post the transcript from the second unknown (name redacted) 911 caller.

So I corrected the record.  That's "and."


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > and?
> ...


...ok 
.....it doesn't change the fact they are chasing someone for no reason ...does it?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

..so I've read, in some places, they thought he was burglarizing a home '''under construction'''''
1. in previous posts, it appears they have no reason to chase/intercept/block him
2. '''under construction''' = no personal belongings could be robbed/etc....


----------



## NotYourBody (May 8, 2020)

DOTR said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


^^^Evidence of a lily white snowflake. Probably has never left her neighborhood for fear of.........the world.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


which part?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..so I've read, in some places, they thought he was burglarizing a home '''under construction'''''
> 1. in previous posts, it appears they have no reason to chase/intercept/block him
> 2. '''under construction''' = no personal belongings could be robbed/etc....


many personal belongings to workers.  you've never seen a job site huh?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..at first, I thought this was ''not as bad'' as the TMartin case --but these dumbasses were intercepting/blocking/cutting him off!!!!!!!!!
> ...


..they admitted they tried to stop/detain/etc him many times


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..so I've read, in some places, they thought he was burglarizing a home '''under construction'''''
> ...


..they leave tools/etc unlocked? = dumbasses 
..anyway, there is no proof he took anything --or was even there


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Because Assfaceias blatantly said that because I am white he does not want my help or opinion. IM2 and Marc have made similar statements before. Me being white makes me the enemy. So now, I'll just shrug. When you tell me to "fuck off" and you don't need or want my help then you reap what you sow. What morons like them and likely you don't comprehend is that racists hate Jews more than blacks and I have seen racism more frequently than any of those jokes, I would wager, but they don't care because I am "white".

What you don't get, Lone Leftist, is that racism is not only  a white disease. Blacks may be racist too and those three I mentioned are case in point.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I try not to put myself into that situation.  It scares me.  They could shoot.

You have no evidence yet that shows them chasing him with guns.

In fact, the runner saw the dude with the gun before he ever got to the truck.  It wasn't pointed at him at all.  And you can see the jogger as he approached he went toward the drivers side, and I can see he sees the kid with the gun, and instead of turning around and running the opposite way, he maneuvers around to the passenger side and runs directly toward the kid with the rifle.  The old man in the truck bed had no gun in his hand at the time the runner was approaching.  The runner had every opportunity to avoid the truck and gun by simply turning around.  That's what I would have done.  just saying, I don't go down dark alleys for that very reason.

And, there was a witness right behind him videotaping him if all he did was turn and run toward that vehicle.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


sure they lock them.  thieves break locks and steal them.  that's why it's called robbery.  You said there's no personal items there.  so you admit you're wrong?


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


WRONG--see post #552......the jogger TRIED to get away--he even TURNED around!!!!!!


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


..the victim, tried to get away---they kept continuously chasing him/blocking him/intercepting him--by their OWN admission


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're too stupid to understand the statement? OK.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


all of it. it was explained to you. fuck off.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I must have really hurt your feelings. You still talking about me?  Dont be mad bro. Like I told you before, I dont need nor did I ask for your help. Not because youre white. Because youre white and you assume I need your help. If you have to be convinced that Black people shouldnt be killed by racists then youre a racist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


I am responding to Lone Leftist's question. To me all lives are equal, I don't play the race game. But you don't want to hear that. In actuality, I don't care what you want or think. You're an idiot and a coward, by your own self admission. Not sure why you keep responding to my posts? You lonely hiding under that bed?


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Bullshit. You specifically said Black people have to get you on their side. Like I said then I will say now. Fuck you. I dont want or need your type of help. Dont be mad about that bro.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I did? LOL 

I said "black people need me on their side"?

You certainly misconstrued that statement. But whatever. To my face you'd never say any of this. You're a typical coward, internet tough guy. You live your life and I'll live mine. You want to live like a victim the rest of your life then so be it. I don't care. After all, by your own operational definition, I am superior as I am "white"..ooohhhhh.

Idiot.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


where did you see that in the video?  tell me the time in the video where you see them chasing him.  I'm happy to review it.  I'm also for saying I was wrong if that is so.


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

[


jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The two men from the truck stated to police they were chasing the jogger, with guns.

Please try to be informed.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


hahahhahahahah
it's in post # 552...they admit it


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Well now, comparing sizes are we?


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Here's the police report. There were a total of three men in two trucks chasing down the suspect and attempting to cut him off several times before the final confrontation.



			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf#page=1


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> [
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> ...


they said they had guns, they weren't following the dude pointing them at him.  if they were doing that, why did they park soooooo far in front of him?  just have some fundamental idea what you see.  you can see the driver wasn't in the truck, he stopped far ahead of the jogger.  The jogger had every opportunity to turn and run the other way.  There was a witness behind him.  I'm not going to change my opinion from what I see on the video, it says enough for me to see the dude had an out and didn't take it.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


when might you reach that size?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like they've been arrested and charged with murder.
> 
> Relevant reading...
> 
> ...


I wonder if there's history between the three.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I'm not some small handed beta male.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


They've got to grasp at straws......


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


They absolutely were following him. The jogger had already turned and ran away TWICE. 

You should do more than just watch the short video. 



			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenthelper/6915-arbery-shooting/b52fa09cdc974b970b79/optimized/full.pdf#page=1


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I have no fking clue who you are.  you could be from mars for all I know.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> 1 question for the side of the black guy.
> 
> Was he trying to take the whites guys gun yes or no?


When you all want to talk about the video let me know


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Its a dumb question

about as stupid as asking if you have a right to sleep on the railroad tracks?

the answer is yes but...Its not recommended


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yes you did say that and there is no way to misconstrue it.  Dont be mad bro. Youre help is not needed or wanted. Black people would be up shit creek if they needed your help.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> [
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> ...


You can say it a million times and a racist is going to figure out a way to say it was the Black guys fault.  This is what happens in almost all cases when I Black person is killed minding his own business. There is an assumption that a white person has a right to question or detain any Black person they find suspicious.  If that Black person defends himself then he had it coming.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Stop replying to me. Cowards are a waste of my time. You see what you want to see.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


If that police report is true then it sounds like this exonerates the two men, They saw a man they witnessed breaking into their house they also saw the same man putting his hands down his pants as if he had a weapon Taunting them.. they went out to question him with a weapon because they thought he had a weapon and he violently attacks somebody with a shotgun? Wow


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I will when you stop trying to talk to me and mentioning me everytime you get a sad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


One time is every time? 

You're a stupid idiot and a coward who is scared of a cold virus. I don't have time for cowards. Go cry over your reparations to someone who cares. I've experienced more racism than you and you rarely see me bring it up. You bring it up daily. Pussy.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's mighty uppity of you, son. can't you accept his need to talk ABOUT you without being addressed BY you. it is the sign of a very intelligent and courageous teenager, after all. lol


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


This is like the 5th time you have whined to someone that I didnt want your help. Stop your crying.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wrong. I answered a direct question. 5th time? LOL

You cannot even count. So not only are you a pussy you're also an idiot. Stop replying to me. You're pathetic.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The question now is will the grand jury do the right thing or bow to political pressure and indict the white men.
> 
> One would think that since this is rural Georgia common sense would rule....but the reality is political correctness has saturated the South just like every other corner of America.
> 
> ...


"this is rural Georgia common sense would rule"....is it common sense there to see a black man jogging, hop in your truck with guns and chase him down?   Interesting take on "common sense".  I see Georgia's problem.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


The video does not show clearly where the gunman was standing when he was "attacked" by Arbery, but he appears to have moved in front of the truck when Arbery viered off to the right. It looks like he was stalking Arbery and Arbery was trying to avoid him. It is interesting that it was the gunmen's friend following behind who shot the video. Third arrest?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The question now is will the grand jury do the right thing or bow to political pressure and indict the white men.
> ...


Would have been better if the jogger was armed.   I'm sure all the gun lovers here would have put all support behind him for defending himself.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


So glad to see there's no racism in your posts.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You sad sack of lying shit.  

No one asked you about me. You freely volunteered to whine.  Here is the supposed question

"you don't know if that black man threatened someone prior to the incident, you don't know if he was a home invader, maybe he keyed their truck.  No one fking knows.  dude you jumped into hanging without one piece of evidence.  wow.  again, isn't like you at all."

Here is your "I have a sad" answer referencing me for no reason whatsover.

*"Don't know and don't care anymore. TBH. I would have called the police and taken his picture but thats me. If people like Assfaceias see me as an equal to those men then I'll play the part and just shrug...my bad for actually caring initially. He, IM2, MarcATL all assholes."*

Get over it and please stop whining and talking about or to me.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I know...I know....you are being oppressed if you can't use the N word freely.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Apparently it's "rural Georgia common sense".


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


Definitely an accessory to the crime. It was probably going to go up on some website called GettinDemNigrahs.com


----------



## esalla (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Just goes to prove that assholes come in all colors


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> The question now is will the grand jury do the right thing or bow to political pressure and indict the white men.
> 
> One would think that since this is rural Georgia common sense would rule....but the reality is political correctness has saturated the South just like every other corner of America.
> 
> ...



It appears that Arbery was being set up for an attack. Arbery wasn't doing anything except jogging. How could anyone identify a jogger as a supposed criminal merely by driving around him? Moreover, police records don't support the contention that there had been a spate of burglaries in the area. Was the second driver driving along the same road as the gunmen entirely by accident? How would he know to start filming? This suggests that there was communication between the truck in front and the gunmen's friend behind, who knew that they were going to cause a confrontation with Arbery.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*I find it interesting that you can’t seem to discuss white conservative racist assholes without adding the names of some black guys who you believe are racists too.

What’s up with that?*

This was the post I was responding too. Now go and play in traffic you sensitive snowflake.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The question now is will the grand jury do the right thing or bow to political pressure and indict the white men.
> ...


depends on where in Georgia that happens.  See on the southside of chicago, that happens everyday.  You should read up on how many blacks die in south chicago due to thugs who hunt them down.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the two men called 911 to report a possible robber in the area.
> ...


Rural Georgia common sense, apparently.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The question now is will the grand jury do the right thing or bow to political pressure and indict the white men.
> ...


because you don't have enough data?  just curious if you ever thought that?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Apparently not in rural Georgia....if you're black...and jogging.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Nope. This was the post you were responding to. 

Now stop whining please.






__





						Video emerges of Georgia jogger attack; case headed to grand jury
					

Who is running toward somebody the black or the white guy?   Arbery runs around the truck to be confronted by a man holding a rifle.  It's not hard to believe Arbery was in fear for his life.  Neither of these guys are police and neither of them had any reason to confront him.  Your opinion is...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the two men called 911 to report a possible robber in the area.
> ...


what is the normal reason for calling 911? just curious if you make daily calls.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That was yesterday. And?

If it triggers you so much, I'll keep doing it now. What are you going to do about it?

Nothing.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


Oooooooh.   I see.   It was suicide by red neck.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


Now....THIS is an interesting post.  I bet you are a trump voter, correct?  I'm seeing a pattern.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > If we’re going to rely on the media to give us proper information forget about it. It could come out of this guy was the robber we could be audio of him saying fucking white boy motherfuckers.. And it won’t release it and they won’t give us any information
> ...


Was this shooting victim a criminal?


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


And you should stop whining about me and mentioning me just because I gave you a sad.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Of course.   You see a conspiracy here.   You always do.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Arbery ran to the other side of the truck, away from his earlier trajectory, when he saw the gunman and appeared to try to run up a driveway, and then probably lunged at the gunman when he realized that he couldn't outrun him and might be shot in the back. This stinks like week old fish. If this wasn't premeditated, why the guy filming from the back?

In some states, the third guy would be charged with murder because even drivers of getaway cars in robberies are charged if a murder has occurred inside during a robbery.


----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I hear the McMichaels wanted to rape the thug.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm a Trump supporter and I've been calling for the arrest of the two white guys. Turning this into a political argument isn't going to help Ahmaud Arbery's family. There are plenty of Trump supporters, including Trump himself, who find this whole thing disturbing and want a fair and impartial full investigation.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> All the police had to do was to call them up and ask them to  come down to the station.....all this dramatic arrest hoopla is just politics....the authorities trying to placate the media and* their negroid constitutents*....to try and avoid riots, looting and burning.  As is usually the case when the media *stirs up the natives*. aka berkeley mo. etc.etc.etc.


So glad to see no racism in your post.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope. Now I am going to stalk you and see how you like it. This will be fun. BTW - those in the truck are going to jail for life. You'll likely be joining them soon. It is a free messageboard if you don't want to read my posts making you look like an idiot then feel free to follow IM2 and put me on ignore. Otherwise reap the love. I am going to crush you and there is nothing you can do about. Bitch.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Agreed. There is no doubt in my mind it was premeditated.  They thought they were going to have some fun but they didnt bargain on Arbery fighting back.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Had these two wanna be a cowboy yahoos made the effort to specifically tell the man first and foremost that he was being detained in a citizen arrest LIKE THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO DO BY LAW, instead of just cutting him off in a pickup truck with loaded guns talking about hey, wanna talk to you, this would likely have had an entirely different ending.
> ...



The guy filming from the second vehicle was a friend of the gunmen's, not Arbery.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Its the internet dude. You cant stalk me.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Thats crazy talk

the driver of the 2nd car committed no crime


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Can you girls get a room, take me off your reply’s, both of you have the IQ of a fucking earthworm. Small. Start a new convo so we aren’t caught up in your girl fight.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Says the unemployed Klan member. STFU.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


If you’re defending your house somebody breaks in and try to grab a gun in your hand what did you call that?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

DOTR said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I remember the days when:  "There are no Italian neighborhoods that arent [sic] best avoided.  Its [sic] why decent Italians fight so hard to get into white neighborhoods. " (and yes, there was a time when Italians, especially Southern Italians, were not considered really white)


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It was a struggle for a gun in self-defense


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, it is a messageboard. Idiot. Never said I would do it over the Internet.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 8, 2020)

My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.  He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.  And that's just what My gut is telling Me as an investigator.  And you know how the Black community politicizes and mobilizes even when the evidence is clear that the Black criminal who is shot was threatening and firing with deadly force at Police Officers.

What happened to Ariel in Chicago is much worse.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Aiding and abetting.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


no point in getting yourself targeted by the mods dude.  you have more class than him.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Who's how was being broken into?  Who was in someone's house grabbing a gun in someone's hand?


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.  He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.  And that's just what My gut is telling Me as an investigator.  And you know how the Black community politicizes and mobilizes even when the evidence is clear that the Black criminal who is shot was threatening and firing with deadly force at Police Officers.


If he shot at the guys why didnt they say that in their report or even mentioned he in fact did have a gun?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



We don't know what happened in front of the truck, but Arbery did try to go up a driveway.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The messageboard is on the internet dummy.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.  He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.  And that's just what My gut is telling Me as an investigator.  And you know how the Black community politicizes and mobilizes even when the evidence is clear that the Black criminal who is shot was threatening and firing with deadly force at Police Officers.
> 
> What happened to Ariel Namor in Chicago is much worse.


I just want to know why someone was videotaping him running.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thanks but that is not saying much. He is a bitch.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



huh? Ahmaud wasn't breaking into their house, nor did they witness him doing anything to their property.  Dude seriously, what's wrong with you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That is the first accurate statement you have made since you have been posting here.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


sure I do, I have eyes and I can see the jogger grab the rifle, holding it on every firing.  I even see him holding the rifle in his gut right before the third shot went off.  you can't see that?  you can't see the jogger throwing punches?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


No one claims that anyone broke into their house.  No one claims that he was putting his hands down his pants.   You are lying.   Purposely or just stupid?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> huh? Ahmaud wasn't breaking into their house, nor did they witness him doing anything to their property.  Dude seriously, what's wrong with you?


you have no idea what happened.  just say that.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.  He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.  And that's just what My gut is telling Me as an investigator.  And you know how the Black community politicizes and mobilizes even when the evidence is clear that the Black criminal who is shot was threatening and firing with deadly force at Police Officers.
> ...


DO you have access to the police report and interrogations and interviews?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


that was the OP.  it is supposed to be what I respond to by board rules.  strange.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


The police report was posted on the thread already. Do your research.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > huh? Ahmaud wasn't breaking into their house, nor did they witness him doing anything to their property.  Dude seriously, what's wrong with you?
> ...



There are plenty of facts out already on the case. We know plenty already. There's certainly enough to indict and let 12 decide.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So you are admitting that you will purposely violate TOS?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


we do?  why?  right now you don't know jack shit accept for the video in the OP.  Other data is out, but you still don't know.  You may never know.  a jury will define the evidence. My posts are purely a result of the OP video.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.  He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.  And that's just what My gut is telling Me as an investigator.  And you know how the Black community politicizes and mobilizes even when the evidence is clear that the Black criminal who is shot was threatening and firing with deadly force at Police Officers.
> 
> What happened to Ariel in Chicago is much worse.


Fascinating...and where do you think your gut feeling comes from?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The video shows a black guy wrestling the gun from the white guy and he got shot in his fucking chest, did he think his race card made him bulletproof lol


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


I agree.  to say anything else is stupid people being stupid.  All of my comments are in reference to the video in the OP.  I challenge you to say I was wrong with that evidence.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am? So I am not allowed to view posts and opine accordingly? 

Show me that rule. You and I have conversed many times here. Ever seen me break a rule or make even ONE racist statement? If so please prove it. Otherwise STFU. I said the people in the truck are likely guilty and your brood (Leftists) jumped on me. I will defend myself and have fun doing it.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


He's been pushing that lie from the beginning.  He's a firm believer in "if you repeat a lie often enough, other weak-minded people will take it for the truth."


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.  He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.  And that's just what My gut is telling Me as an investigator.  And you know how the Black community politicizes and mobilizes even when the evidence is clear that the Black criminal who is shot was threatening and firing with deadly force at Police Officers.
> ...


The police report says the night before Aaa ran by the house looking at them with his hands down her pants acting like he had a gun.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Stalking, dude.   Stalking.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


do you know if the jogger was actually jogging or leaving a property he was casing?  just curious if you think you have that evidence.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


When he gets a sad, he really gets sad.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Feel free to point me to a specific post.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Apparently, you believe in fluid genders.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


do you own a gun?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


We just agreed that you cannot "stalk" on a messageboard. It is a figure of speech. Funny how you ignored the rest of my post. Typical Leftist. I am done here. Go tattle on me if you like and see what happens.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why you can’t win elections lol haha We see the facts America sees you make up lies and we vote against your insanity


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Who told you he was casing anything? Since he had been seen jogging in the area numerous times why would he not be jogging in this specific instance?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


do a search for my posts in this thread.  all you have to do is go to the search window and tab down to the first drop down and choose this thread and in the next window my user name.  and you can see all of my posts.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Here's the problem with everyone argument and it is the two that are being charged for murder admitted they followed the guy because they claim he fit a description of someone robbing the area.

Then the two had their guns out and had no business of trying to subdue the individual and they should have called the local authorities. 

Laws are different from State to State but if someone is trying to stop you while running and you are black and they are white and they are holding a firearm to stop you from leaving then those holding the firearm could be in trouble.

Again, it is what the two men said why they were following the other guy is what will get them into trouble and the video hurt them even of the man lunges at the guy with the drawn firearm because that guy had no business getting out of his truck and trying to stop the other man.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


they did call 911.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Several.  I am a firm believer that women and minorities should have and be trained in firearms.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


No it doesnt say that.  If it did you would have put it in quotes. Think about how that even sounds. Why would someone run by someone else at night with their hands down their pants. Are you fucking retarded or something?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Ok, dude.....just sayin'  I've been given warnings for "stalking by the laugh emoji" myself.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


NAAGA.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


ADDRESS WHATS IN THE VIDEO! Not what you think happen..   AA ran at the guy attacked him
Tried to take his gun.  Why not stop and call the cops.. retarted


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He may have some personal experience in running with his hands down his pants.   It's a possibility.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And if I tried to take the gun out of your had to shoot you what would you do?


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How would you do that if someone was at home minding their own business?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Then they should have left it to the local authorities and they had no business trying to subdue the person after he had been down the road.

They could have followed at a distance and gave the 911 operator the person home address or if they gotten in a vehicle the plate number and description of the automobile. 

Again, this has been told countless of times do not take the law into your own hands unless your life is threaten and the two white guys put their lives at risk when confronting the runner.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Stop and call the cops? AA is Black and he had 2 white inbreds chasing him. Either way he is going to get shot. Why call the police so they can help kill him? What on earth are you thinking? Seriously. Are you retarded?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > The question now is will the grand jury do the right thing or bow to political pressure and indict the white men.
> ...


black man running on white-only street. hunting time.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Answer the question if I try to take a gun out of your hand what would you do?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Laugh at you.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Calling someone retarded when you just want to discuss the video only while there is more than the video to discuss but you are retarded no matter what.

Also the Black individual ran on the other side of the truck going around it, and why did the two men have their guns drawn in the first place?

Why were they following the individual and waited up the road for him to come running by?

Why did the one outside the bed attempt to subdue the runner?

It is their own words they followed him because he fit a description and let me be clear you only care about this because those two white guys are as retarded as you!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Lol wow you are dumb haha


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



A little background reading before you start making assumptions is always a good idea. Just making a recommendation so you don't look as uninformed as you often do.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You answer the question. How would you try to take a gun out of my hands without getting shot for coming into my house?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


So if I rob your house the next day you see me on video looking at your house grabbing my dick running then the next time you see me again,, what do you do?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

It's interesting that the 12 cops arresting the McMichael's needed to be armed and wear bulletproof vests when getting them......

This is also interesting from the article:  " And in a fresh twist, the agency said it was also investigating threats made towards its officers and people involved in the investigation.  "


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That would never happen. Your dick is too small to grab. You would need some tweezers.  Now explain to the board why you think this guy robbed a house and then ran away holding his dick?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I’m done talking to fake news race baiters


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> It's interesting that the 12 cops arresting the McMichael's needed to be armed and wear bulletproof vests when getting them......


They had 49 for roger stone lol


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> It's interesting that the 12 cops arresting the McMichael's needed to be armed and wear bulletproof vests when getting them......


So he didnt get a trip to Burger King did he?


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


IOW you cant answer the question. I pretty much knew that was coming.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Stop victimizing black people.. that is the most racist thing you can do in 2020 enough is enough stand on their own 2 feet.. I don’t block anybody but I will block your racist ass leave African-Americans alone


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Call the local authorities like normal people do.

Also you have no evidence to prove he robbed any houses and it is their words making the claim he fit the description of someone robbing places in that area.

Also why have your guns drawn when he was behind you and you were waiting for him to come up the road?

See, your reasoning that this was justified is falling apart when they ( the two men ) stated they were following the guy and they thought he was someone robbing the places.

Also when the Black individual ran on the other side of the truck to go around then they should have let him run on by followed him and recorded his movement. 

Why didn't they record the incident themselves?

Simple, they know they broke the law.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Go ahead and block me then. Its amusing to me that when you inbred racist cave chimps are asked to answer a question you cant handle you get upset at me. Its ok though. Just know that I know you know.

There is absolutely no way youre going to justify what those hill billys did.  At least not in my eyes. You may be able to influence other ignorant people such as yourself but you dont have a chance in hell debating someone that is your superior in every conceivable aspect.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> It's interesting that the 12 cops arresting the McMichael's needed to be armed and wear bulletproof vests when getting them......
> 
> This is also interesting from the article:  " And in a fresh twist, the agency said it was also investigating threats made towards its officers and people involved in the investigation.  "


maybe the feds need to step in.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Please take me off your retard fight. IDK which of you is more of an idiot. 

KKK Jits
or
Woe is me I am black, Assfaceias.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > It's interesting that the 12 cops arresting the McMichael's needed to be armed and wear bulletproof vests when getting them......
> ...


Because he had posted videos stating he would shoot cops trying to arrest him.  Of course, that was just tiny-dick bravado on his part.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ...the video hurt them even if the man lunges at the guy with the drawn firearm...



If you play the video in slow motion, you can see that the shooter was on the left side of the truck prior to the victim circling around the back of the truck right before the camera pans to the right.

When the camera pans back to the left, the shooter is seen having repositioned himself in front of the truck and had met the victim there as the victim resumed course after circling the truck which was blocking his path.

Looks like the victim was met with the barrel of the gun as he was resuming course after circling the truck.

Doesn't appear that he lunged at the shooter, it appears that the shooter moved from the left of the truck to the front of the truck and met the victim as he made his way around.

He likely ran right into the barrel of the gun pointed at him.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Call the local authorities like normal people do.


Fcuk the police!  We don’t have to call the police, maybe they  were, they have to  civil arrest him first again he was running


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Call the local authorities like normal people do.
> ...


There is no law against running you inbred chimp.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



1. If the individual they claim fit a description of a robber then they should have notified authorities.

2. If the operator told them not to follow and they did, well that is on them.

3. Seeing they admitted they followed him and waited up ahead for him mean they had intentions of a confrontation. 

4. Seeing this incident did not happen during a crime like a robbery they can not use the excuse they he fit a description. 

5. The video clearly shows the Black individual ran on the other side of the truck and a armed individual attempted to stop him and a confrontation occurred which resulted in the death of the runner.

6. In today time it is easy to buy dash cams and phones and they are cheap and record the confrontation to protect yourself and most people have smartphones. 


Final:

The two guys know their excuse will not fly but will a grand jury send it to trial?

Most likely but I  next stage will be tricky to get a conviction and that boys and girls is when I will discuss if they will be convicted of this possible crime...


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ...the video hurt them even if the man lunges at the guy with the drawn firearm...
> ...


After that he went into self defense mode. He probably knew he was going to die.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Call the local authorities like normal people do.
> ...



Well then face the fact you can go to jail...

There is no video evidence showing the  person they killed did the crimes they accused him of and being Black is not a crime, well except with you...


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well its Georgia. My time spent down there has taught me these dudes are probably going to get off.  All the things you mentioned go out the window when the person doing the killing of a Black person is a white person.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ...the video hurt them even if the man lunges at the guy with the drawn firearm...
> ...



I am not arguing in defense of the shooters and they put themselves in this mess.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


yeah. and all of your posts cement you as being a full blown retard at best.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Exactly....anyone who watches the whole video and not the 'edited' version presented by CBS can clearly see the black guy attacking the white guy


Pointing a gun at someone is an attack.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I am not arguing in defense of the shooters and they put themselves in this mess.



Yeah, I know you're not.

I was just adding that there's really no logical case to be made that the victim lunged at the shooter if one watches the video slowly.

The video clearly shows that the shooter repositioned himself as the camera panned away to cut off the path of the victim as he circled around the front of the truck to resume his course.

He literally had no place to go but front-first into the barrel of a rifle.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I also lived in Waycross, Georgia that even being white was not good enough to keep your alive...

Jits should move there...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> I was just adding that there's really no logical case to be made that the victim lunged at the shooter if one watches the video slowly.


Well that's completely wrong. Pointing a gun at someone is assault. If i point a gun at you, you have a right to defend your life. I sense a bit of bias in you. You seem smart enough to figure this outt, but there is apparently a barrier to you doing so.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > I am not arguing in defense of the shooters and they put themselves in this mess.
> ...



I understand...

In today time people should wear body cameras that will record their actions so if and when something like this happens there can be the body camera video...

They make so many neat gadgets for recording...

As for those two it is clear certain people will blame the Black and proclaim he is guilty no matter what evidence is shown...

With that said I will reserve my comment on the two idiots until the grand jury is done...


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well that's completely wrong. Pointing a gun at someone is assault. If i point a gun at you, you have a right to defend your life. I sense a bit of bias in you. You seem smart enough to figure this outt, but there is apparently a barrier to you doing so.



Apparently, you don't read good.


----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's a fucking rerun.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Apparently, you don't read good.


Neato! But your statement was ass backwards wrong. And now you know why. You're welcome.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


America should look at act like them two gentlemen


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Those two cave chimps should be euthanized like the animals they are.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Neato! But your statement was ass backwards wrong. And now you know why. You're welcome.



No, you just don't read good.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


For self defense against a raging blackie? Lol


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I was just adding that there's really no logical case to be made that the victim lunged at the shooter if one watches the video slowly.
> ...



Here in Texas if you break into my home I can pull my gun on you and shoot... If you approach my car in a threatening manner again I have the right to self defense... If you come on my property and refuse to leave and are in a threatening manner where I fear for my life, again I can pull my gun...

Now is that assault?

No, not in Texas.

Now in Georgia did the two individuals fear for their lives or did they put their lives in danger by trying to act like law enforcement?

From the video they were in the wrong and the runner is the victim and by their own statement they were following him and claim he looked like a suspect.

What they are trying to use is the Zimmerman Defense and I doubt it will apply to them but who knows...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


they were looking to keep under control until the cops got there.  Maybe stupid, but isn't illegal either.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...




*"Two district attorneys had recused themselves from the case, though one said he thought the McMichaels had used their citizen's arrest rights."*

They are probably going to walk.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Self reliance, fighting blacks trying to hurt our community. Free speech and second amendment


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


For being ferals that killed a human. Once you let them get a taste for human blood they are a danger to everyone.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


_Now in Georgia did you two individuals fear for their lives or did they put their lives in danger by trying to act like law enforcement? _

Well I wasn't there and am not part of the two, so not sure why you wrote that.

but to your point, once he grabbed the gun, that changed the scenario.  so the guy with the gun is just to be submissive?  You aren't trying to say that after everything else you just posted, are you?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You can not have guns drawn while waiting for someone to run down the road.

Also it is not illegal to run down a road and they had no business chasing after him unless a crime had been committed and they were witness to the crime.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



So are you saying I can point a gun at you at anytime and you will not fight back?

What the fuck is wrong with you?

The two individuals had no reason to follow the guy and have guns drawn.

They are not law enforcement and had this happened to a white guy you would be calling for the two blacks to be hung from a tree...

So cut the shit out and let be clear they had their guns out trying to stop someone when it was not their job!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Fuck off with that shit!


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



What do you mean that I don't have enough data, when everything I've said has been derived straight from the video? Do you have any data that has not been disclosed? If so, I would take it that you know the gunmen and their accomplice in some way. How are you tied to this case?


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



How can he NOT know what your IQ is?


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


They were a witness to a crime.  One of them saw the man trespassing in a house under construction, called 9-1-1.  Then the black man wearing a white t-shirt took off running when he realized he was spotted.

They followed him in their truck.  Called 9-1-1 again.  That’s when the black man wearing a white t-shirt attacked the man with the shotgun.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Show me the article that says they saw this man committing a crime because they said he fit a damn description, so link up or shut up!


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Not true at all.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> View attachment 333591


If only you could turn fat to brain, eh?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Neato! But your statement was ass backwards wrong. And now you know why. You're welcome.
> ...


Haha...and you got your law degree from Trump U.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Uh huh.  9-1-1 audio is out.

Listen if you dare:








						Ahmaud Arbery killing: man called 911 to report 'black male running' prior to shooting
					

Recordings of 911 calls obtained by the Guardian provide details on the moments before a man was shot while jogging in Georgia




					www.google.com


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Listen to the 9-1-1 call moron.  The older man witnessed him trespassing and called 9-1-1.  Then says he takes off running.  They followed him in their truck, and called 9-1-1 again!









						Ahmaud Arbery killing: man called 911 to report 'black male running' prior to shooting
					

Recordings of 911 calls obtained by the Guardian provide details on the moments before a man was shot while jogging in Georgia




					www.google.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I am not the one envious of my more successful brother. That would be you.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He appears to be an accomplice/co-conspirator, so he may have committed a crime.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 333591
> ...


I'm sure that's something you are hoping for....you certainly fixate on it enough.  We know what THAT means, Chubby.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Leftwing lunatics and race baiters can’t accept the fact that police already looked at all this evidence and concluded that no crime was committed.  
These guys called 9-1-1 to report a burglary in progress, followed him when he fled, and then got attacked by the burglar.  All confirmed by 9-1-1 tapes and video.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Oh oh, and if you bothered to read the article it stated that when asked by the operator if a crime was being committed the response was garbled, so let be clear the man killed was known to run in the area and the two men that chased him did not even tell the operator if a crime was committed.

Also calling 911 is not evidence of a crime being committed and it is them calling claiming one was being done and had lived in that region it is possible that guy was killed for being black.

So your link does not help you and you should have read the article because the caller never said what was being done.

Also why drive past the guy and wait for him to come up the road?

Bet the true crime is the guy was shagging a daughter of the two guys...


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Man....you are childish. But...you are also 6'3" "in sneakers", and you can't keep your weight loss stories straight...so there's that.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Self defense


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


LOL, what were they calling 9-1-1 for then? To report a “not a crime”?  LMAO.  You people are so fucking dumb.

The operator asked if he had broken in, he said no because it’s open and under construction.  But it is still trespassing and possible burglary.  Obviously this lowlife was casing the place or looking for something to steal.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Damn, you just handed this to us on a silver platter. LOL  The caller pretty much says Ahmaud isn't doing anything wrong.

911 Operator - "And you said someone is breaking into it right now?"
The Caller - "*No, *it's all open,  it's under construction"

911 Operator - "What is he doing?"
The Caller - "He's running down the street"

911 Operator - "I just need to know what he's doing wrong?"
The caller has no answer to that question.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Leftwing lunatics and race baiters can’t accept the fact that police already looked at all this evidence and concluded that no crime was committed.
> These guys called 9-1-1 to report a burglary in progress, followed him when he fled, and then got attacked by the burglar.  All confirmed by 9-1-1 tapes and video.


"that police already looked at all this evidence and concluded that no crime was committed"....I guess that's why they were arrested.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 8, 2020)

Aww yet another black "angel" of the left. One that had numerous run ins with the law and convictions.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


People call 911 to order pizzas.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Aww yet another black "angel" of the left. One that had numerous run ins with the law and convictions.


Go ahead and call the shooting victim a "thug"......it's a well worn excuse.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 8, 2020)

These are definitely a pair of loony low-lifes


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


He said at the beginning he was in the house.  Trespassing.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> Damn, you just handed this to us on a silver platter. LOL  The caller pretty much says Ahmaud isn't doing anything wrong.
> 
> 911 Operator - "And you said someone is breaking into it right now?"
> The Caller - "*No, *it's all open,  it's under construction"
> ...



Ok you are aware that trespassing is a crime, right? If he had no right to be there then he was trespassing. Not much reason to shoot the dude but that alone is a crime.

Not being closed in does not give black men the right to trespass.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Aww yet another black "angel" of the left. One that had numerous run ins with the law and convictions.


I knew that would come out soon,, let the guys out democrats


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Depends on many things you don’t know. Carry laws do allow guns drawn depending upon situations . Since they contacted authorities they didn’t want him to leave.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Leftwing lunatics and race baiters can’t accept the fact that police already looked at all this evidence and concluded that no crime was committed.
> ...


Yes, thanks to leftwing race baiter politicians who have nothing better to do than harass these guys because they are white and killed a black man in self defense.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> View attachment 333597
> 
> These are definitely a pair of loony low-lifes


Why is that?  They the wrong skin color or something?


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, you just handed this to us on a silver platter. LOL  The caller pretty much says Ahmaud isn't doing anything wrong.
> ...



Irrelevant. It wasn't the McMichael's house and they didn't witness it. Ahmaud did not have any stolen items on him, nor did he damage anything. He left the property and continued on his run. Therefore, this does not qualify as a citizens arrest as the McMichael's lawyer is arguing.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Aww yet another black "angel" of the left. One that had numerous run ins with the law and convictions.
> ...


I just do not know why all those gaia fearing diversity loving Progs leave neighborhoods when black men and women move in. Can you tell me why?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...





theHawk said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



So he is running by a place that is under construction and looked at the place and went on the property, so was there no trespassing signs to say stay off the property?

Also you just admitted he did no crime according to the caller, so his crime is because he was black...

In the end no crime was committed and they were just chasing a black guy because they did not like him looking at a newly constructed house and felt he should not be there.

Again, your own link hurt you!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, you just handed this to us on a silver platter. LOL  The caller pretty much says Ahmaud isn't doing anything wrong.
> ...



You have to prove he actually trespassed and the 911 call is not evidence enough!

1. If no signs are on the property then it can not be construed as trespassing unless the owner files a complaint. 

2. Evidence has to be presented to show he was actually on the property and inside the construction site to prove he was there and it is just their word again.

Final, if the individual was breaking the law they ( the two men ) should have waited for LEO and just followed the guy.

What they did was not right and yet many will claim they are the true victim...


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Really?  Interesting how that doesn't happen in any place where I've lived.   Wait, except when I was growing up in Western NY, very very red, when a black family moved in, a white husband and wife went around with a petition to raise money to buy them out.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Was that 1965? No chance that happened this century. That is blatant racism.


----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Show me the article that says they saw this man committing a crime because they said he fit a damn description, so link up or shut up!


Obviously he did. Assault. It's in the video idiot.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Well, hmm , curious, if their intentions were to drop the dude, why would they call authorities?  You have to explain that. See, to logical folks, their call means the opposite.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Show me the article that says they saw this man committing a crime because they said he fit a damn description, so link up or shut up!
> ...


He was smacking the shit out of that white kid


----------



## NotYourBody (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


I lived in Massachusetts for a short while in the early 1990's. There it was the Portuguese that lived on the 'wrong' side of town.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Nonsense....obviously you are one of the morons that comes on a thread without reading the other posts as in all the lame b.s. you bring up has already been dismissed.  Another  one going on ignore.  Too  much stupidity here to deal with...just dont have the time for stupidity.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



If they called the authorities, then why didn't they let the authorities do their job? You have to explain that. See, to logical folks, that's the more important question.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Leftwing lunatics and race baiters can’t accept the fact that police already looked at all this evidence and concluded that no crime was committed.
> These guys called 9-1-1 to report a burglary in progress, followed him when he fled, and then got attacked by the burglar.  All confirmed by 9-1-1 tapes and video.



Yep....what it comes down to and has been explained many times....a simple case of self defense....black guy attacks white guy with a shot gun....typical negro stupidity.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I know....it detracts from your "not racist" posts.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Leftwing lunatics and race baiters can’t accept the fact that police already looked at all this evidence and concluded that no crime was committed.
> ...


"typical negro stupidity".....another "not racist" post.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, you just handed this to us on a silver platter. LOL  The caller pretty much says Ahmaud isn't doing anything wrong.
> ...


but it's not been proven he was doing anything wrong/he was there/etc
..they were intercepting/blocking/etc him--they even admitted it---and he had done nothing wrong ..he even tried turning around to get away from them..but they KEPT going after an INNOCENT person


..there are many ways you are wrong:
''''(1) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person *for an unlawful purpose;*''''
you lose

'Georgia Statutes and Codes § 16-7-21 – Criminal trespass. 
Trespassing is when someone knowingly enters and remains on private property without the proper authorization of the owner or an agent. *There is no specific verbiage around posted signage other than violators must have received “notice from the owner’ prior to entry – which if interpreted presumably could mean verbal warning or posted signage. Unlike other states this is unclear*.'''''








						Trespassing Laws & Signs For All Fifty States | Signs.com
					

Read about the trespassing laws in your state in our comprehensive guide to trespassing laws and signs in all fifty states.



					www.signs.com


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Its amazing how ridiculous some of the posters (like this one above) can be.....let me ax you dis boyoooo.............ever called the police....if you had you would know it takes a while...sometimes a long while for them to get on the scene.....thus the good citizens were trying to  keep track of the suspect and slow down his escape from the area ....to give the police the time needed to arrive on the scene....this thread is like trying to teach 3rd graders....where do all these simpletons come from?   Maybe most of them are black...I would hate to think white folk could be so stupid.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


They were following him....keeping track of him....nothing illegal about that.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


link?
look at post # 790


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Oh how interesting...not....not even to mention off topic....has nothing to do with the Georgia case....


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like they've been arrested and charged with murder.
> 
> Relevant reading...
> 
> ...



"jogging"

Because as we all know, blacks with priors are into cardio fitness "wink wink "jogging" in cargo shorts, 14 miles away from their homes.


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


this thread is like trying to teach 3rd graders....where do all these simpletons come from?
I'm white.....you are beyond reasonable
..they aggressively chased/ blocked/intercepted/etc an innocent man and then shot him = murder/manslaughter
..I'm white....if he had stolen something, I say shoot him....but it doesn't look like he did 
that's why they have been arrested


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



doing his best to knock out the white guy and then he could have grabbed the shotgun and killed the white guy with his own weapon.....he must not  have had much punching power.  

The white guy does look like a strong compact guy....who can absorb a lot of punches and still manage to kill his attacker.....kudos for him.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, you don't read good.
> ...


natural citizen has been on point. you are barking up the wrong tree this time


----------



## harmonica (May 8, 2020)

..plain and simple:
..he was doing no wrong
..the suspects admit to chasing/blocking/intercepting him--and they admit he even peacefully tried to get away
...they shot him
..he finally was FORCED to stand his ground


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


No one pointed a gun


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



More nonsense.  Pathetic   There does not have to be a crime to be a suspect....being a suspect merely means one is suspected of comitting a crime.....they they followed him so  they could tell the police where he was....nothing  illegal about anthing they did...but one has to have some knowledge of the  law to understand that....too many on  here lack even a basic understanding of  the law....especially the law regarding self defense.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..plain and simple:
> ..he was doing no wrong
> ..the suspects admit to chasing/blocking/intercepting him--and they admit he even peacefully tried to get away
> ...they shot him
> ..he finally was FORCED to stand his ground


He shot himself.

you didn’t watch the video in the OP


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..plain and simple:
> ...


exactly. the black thug should be charged with murder and reckless handling of a white man's gun, while trespassing on a white road.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


You don’t know enough to say anything, nor does anyone


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

No one wants to talk about what’s on the video I wonder why


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Any citizen has a right to try and help the police apprehend a suspect....as has been  pointed out ad nauseum....it is legal to carry weapons in Georgia as well as in many other states.  

But you are correct in one respect....they were just trying to slow down his escape from the area or get him to stop until the police had time to get there....at no point did they try to actually arrest him.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Except you excluded the part where their lawyer argued they were executing a citizens arrest. Under Georgia law this did not qualify as a citizens arrest. Talk about understanding the law. Go read up on it.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Ahh you need police help, are you a female?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


they can retract this statement and hope for a friendly prosecutor and jury. then they will get off scot free. merka


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ....I'm all for shooting jackass criminals down, just like dogs.......but looks like this jogger was doing nothing wrong



"jogger"

LOL

"kid eating skittles"
"hands up, don't shoot"

Just another dindu nuttin.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



No the media and their political hacks did that.   Before the case was politizized and investigation was done and the men were cleared.  Then along came the media and stirred up the natives to the point where the politicoes in  Ga. became concerned there would be riots, lootings and burnings as is typical when the natives get restless....so the political hacks tossed the Negroes a bone....arrest the white men and have a grand jury convene.......political theater....nothing more....nothingless.   

If it does actually go to trial any competent jury will vote to acquit....look  at the trayvon case....he was  acquitted and he did not  even have a video to support his  case like these guys do.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I'm so glad you don't make any racist posts.   That would be very telling if you did.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Leftwing lunatics and race baiters can’t accept the fact that police already looked at all this evidence and concluded that no crime was committed.
> These guys called 9-1-1 to report a burglary in progress, followed him when he fled, and then got attacked by the burglar.  All confirmed by 9-1-1 tapes and video.


So why were the two cave chimps arrested and arraigned then?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Obviously you are one of the stooopids....next...I will not waste time dealing with stoooopids.  hehheh


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



"regularly jog" = "regularly break into houses"


----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


The same people who were constitutional scholars two months ago, became viral epidemiologists the next month and now are experts on Georgia  state law.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Hell, I am a proud racist sexist bigot and even I know those two were not in the right and should have not chased the guy down...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


Aren’t you a democrat


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....I'm all for shooting jackass criminals down, just like dogs.......but looks like this jogger was doing nothing wrong
> ...


yeah. just another black man shot by real americans. thug had it coming,  cuz he black.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



You lack the qualification to judge anything.....no understanding of the law not even to mention no common  sense.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You are an embarassment to good white folk....what do you mean they chased him down....they merely followed him....as in they did not chase him down and tackle him, or hand cuff him or  restrain him in any manner, shape or form....they and everyone has a right to follow anyone....especially a suspect in a crime.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I am....I know that puts my intelligence out of your reach.....but there it is.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


If they "followed", how did they end up in front of him?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Leftwing lunatics and race baiters can’t accept the fact that police already looked at all this evidence and concluded that no crime was committed.
> ...


pressure got too high. now they have time to find a way to let them off. i can see a medal of freedom in their future.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Well said, I think. lol 

It's painfully obvious to anyone trying to be objective these two were in the wrong. If these two white guys win this case, it means anyone at anytime can chase you and block your path with loaded guns pointed at you for any reason as long as they say they suspect you of something. Bull-f'ing-shit. These idiots arguing in their defense aren't looking at the bigger picture here.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


That superior white speed caused them to get in front of the slow Black guy.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Drumpf will no doubt say they were good people.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I was just adding that there's really no logical case to be made that the victim lunged at the shooter if one watches the video slowly.
> ...



No you are wrong....pointing a gun at someone is not assault.....study up and get back with us...however no one pointed a gun at him until he attacked the guy with the shotgun.

Also no...just because someone may point a gun at you does not give you the right to attack him....Take a hike you lack the good sense needed to understand even this simple case of self defense.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


that's easy. chimpanzees and wolves manage it, hunting in packs. they have scouts and everything.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Brandishing a fire arm is illegal everywhere you retard.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > I am not arguing in defense of the shooters and they put themselves in this mess.
> ...



You so dumb you cannot even watch a video and see what happened.....clearly the black jogger cut to the left making a bee line for the guy with the gun....if had continued running in the direction he was running before he decided to attack the guy with the gun he would be alive today.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yep...if we had more good  citizens like that we would  have no negro  crime  problem.

Not even to mention if we had a few good black citizens like that in Chicago they would not  have so many blacks gunned down by black thugs.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



What? LMAO! Aren't you the guy arguing some of us need to study up on the law? It most definitely is illegal to point a gun at somebody.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa the stoopids on this thread have no clue...I think most of them are black thus that is  understandable.  hehheh


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Noooo, you can't say he acted stupidly. You should've said that he made a "wise choice". 

Das rite.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why do you come on here without reading the other posts which clearly show they did call the authorities first of all and they did not try to subdue the black....they just told hm they needed to talk to him...no attempt was made to restsrain or arrest the black....at no time was his freedom of movement restricted....if you had taken the time to read some of the posts you might not have come on here and displayed your ignorance.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



"Yep...if we had more good  citizens like that we would  have no negro  crime  problem."

it is clear that in this discussion, there are good people on both sides. lol.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



No ...you are wrong....there was an investigation based on the facts and the 2 white guys were exonderated...what we see now being played out is political theter....to keep the dumbass blacks from rioting,looting and burning....because the media has stirred up the natives via their fake news and editing the video to  omit the part where the black guy attacks the white guy with the shotgun.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



That is the problem is those defending those two idiots are doing so because the one killed was Black.

When I wrote I lived in Waycross, Georgia that should have rang a few bells and let individuals know that my neck isn't red it is crimson as hell but I also know that you do not chase someone down and try to stop the guy.

Fact is some are saying " There is the 911 call " while ignoring the actual conversation and let be clear if you are going to kill someone and want to pretend something is going on that is one way to try it.

Fact is 911 does not exonerate them but actually hurt them and then driving and waiting for the runner to come by while having a firearm out make it look bad for the two idiots.

They are looking at time in Prison and for what?

Just stupid on their part and their lives are ruined and let say they do not go to Prison let be clear they most likely will be killed...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


Why did these dudes feel it necessary to approach a guy on the street without contacting the police first?  How stupid.

They can say that they feared for their lives all day long, but they are the people brandishing firearms.  Who was or should have been in fear? 

At the same time, this guy was stupid to try and take the shotgun away from the driver.  I understand wanting to disarm somebody if you honestly believe they will use it on you, but he was outnumbered and unarmed.  He may have been better off just continuing to run.  They may have eventually killed him if he ran away, but now he is dead AND there is video showing that him attacking and punching the guy with the shotgun.  He provided them with a possible defense.

.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Yep...you got it....that is why the police exonerated them  but now are being over-ruled by politicians trying to cater to the negro vote and to prevent the natives from rioting.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Fang said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


we will see right? When were you swore in as judge to make that ruling?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Das rite! You don't want help, until you need help. Than you demand it, or you'll cry racism.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Thats nonsense


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...



The thing is we do not know what was being said between the two, so there stuff we may never no why he went for the firearm...

There was a 911 call but it does not exonerate the two guys at all and in fact when asked if a crime was committed the caller said no.

The story seem they said he look like someone robbing the area, and if so it still was not their job to chase him down and wait for him.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


they did contact the police first.  they didn't want the dude to leave. they want the police to interrogate him.


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



The two men did not witness the jogger breaking into their house, so that's not a justifiable reason to chase after him.

They chased after him with firearms. The jogger had a reasonable right to fear for his life and safety and acted in self defense even after trying to run away from them. The two men are responsible for his death that occurred as a result.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


again, their intentions were to hold him until the police arrived.  he didn't want that. That's very obvious. damn, they called the police, seems intentions were for the police to question him, not shoot him.  Why else would they have contacted the police?  let's hear your explanation.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


you have no clue as to how a chase happened or not.  you aren't fking god dude.  I keep telling you that.


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



The suspects already admitted to police that they were chasing him. It's in the police report. Read it.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Thats total nonsense


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


ok, you have no idea the status of any weapon.  unless of course you're still god.  Again, if you had a fking brain, if their intentions were to shoot the kid, #1. wouldn't call the police, #2. They would have just shot him while they were moving in the truck.  fk I can't stand your kind of stupid.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


can police exonerate someone? cool


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


in some scenarios yes


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


LOL

You dumbshits never say anything that isn't dumb shit, huh?

The video shows the truck stopped ahead of the guy jogging down the street -- and then the jogger fighting for his life with a guy holding a shotgun at him.



Spoiler: graphic







Fry them.


----------



## colfax_m (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



What the hell? Do you think the shotgun that he was murdered with magically materialized in the air?

The two men in the pick up were both armed. 

If you READ THE POLICE REPORT you'd know that. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> they did contact the police first. they didn't want the dude to leave. they want the police to interrogate him.


Then, follow him.  Be a good witness.

But don't confront the guy with guns and expect him to cooperate. 

Whatever you do, don't let that guy go for your gun.  When you do that, you pretty much HAVE to shoot him. 

At best, this is a tragedy the did not need to happen.  We have a right to own firearms but we must be smart about how we use them.

.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


the real amerikans using common sense only said that sarcastically, to trigger da libs and the negroes, while not being racist. yep.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


tell me how, perfessor. i am listening.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


LOLOL

Fucking moron, if someone is pointing a gun at you for no apparent reason, you have a reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm and may legally kill them in self-defense. No one has to wait to be shot before defending themselves.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You dumbshits never say anything that isn't dumb shit, huh?
> 
> ...


I have given this entire matter as fair of an assessment as I can.  At best, everyone involved acted stupid.  

Confronting somebody you suspect of a crime is not your job and very dangerous, especially if you do so while armed.   It's a stupid risk to take.

At the same time, when being confronted by several people with guns, while you are jogging, why not just keep jogging?  If that is not an option, why attempt to take the shotgun away from one, when others are also armed?  Maybe they kill you anyway if you try to run or if you try comply with their "arrest" but they sure as hell will kill you if you try to go for ONE of their guns.  Jesus.  

.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > they did contact the police first. they didn't want the dude to leave. they want the police to interrogate him.
> ...


I agree with all that.

being stupid isn’t a crime, even though there are stupid criminals


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> Fucking moron, if someone is pointing a gun at you for no apparent reason, you have a reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm and may legally kill them in self-defense. No one has to wait to be shot before defending themselves.


Well, that is certainly the LEGAL justification for attempting to disarm ONE of the multiple armed people pointing guns at you.

It's really STUPID, but legally justified, I suppose. 

.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, they were overruled by the video that was released, proving the killers lied about what happened.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


Oh? what did the jogger do that was stupid?


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking moron, if someone is pointing a gun at you for no apparent reason, you have a reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm and may legally kill them in self-defense. No one has to wait to be shot before defending themselves.
> ...


You're faced with one of two options... hope the guy doesn't shoot you -- or fight for your life.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


accessory to murder


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


We can see who the embarassment [sic] is to GOOD folk, white or otherwise.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking moron, if someone is pointing a gun at you for no apparent reason, you have a reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm and may legally kill them in self-defense. No one has to wait to be shot before defending themselves.
> ...


Especially when you hold the barrel against your midsection


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, they were overruled by the video that was released, proving the killers lied about what happened.


What did they lie about?  

Everything I read is supported by the video.  

Not saying you're wrong.  I just haven't seen anything they said that was contradicted.

.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> clearly the black jogger cut to the left making a bee line for the guy with the gun



I dunno, maybe we should try crayons. Is that more to your level?

Here's a crayon version of what happened in the video.






The assassin clearly repositioned himself and approached the victim here and stood armed directly blocking his only path around the obstructing vehicle. He very likely ran right into the guy pointing the gun at him.

About how long do you think the barrel was on that shotgun, btw?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thats delusional


----------



## Papageorgio (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...



Whoever is guilty they need to have the death penalty.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


yeah. i am telling you the statute for getaway drivers being charged with murder.

example.









						Wilmington man sentenced for driving getaway car in homeless man’s murder
					

Jaqun Orlando Copeland was sentenced for accessory to first degree murder, assaulting law enforcement and a weapon charge Monday in New Hanover County court.




					www.wect.com


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Finally you admit he was a jogger.   I guess that gets one killed if black in Georgia.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


you are not even close


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


maybe that does not apply to real white merkans. but roddy did more than drive a getaway car.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..plain and simple:
> ..he was doing no wrong
> ..the suspects admit to chasing/blocking/intercepting him--and they admit he even peacefully tried to get away
> ...they shot him
> ..he finally was FORCED to stand his ground


I have a slightly different opinion, after seeing the video.

He was doing no wrong by jogging.
They did chase/block/intercept him
I have not read where he "peacefully" tried to get away
He tried to take the shotgun away from one of them, even punched him multiple times
The struggle went on long enough for the person with the handgun to shot many times over, without hitting the shotgun guy, but he did not shoot.  The shotgun guy could have shot him several times, but did not.  The gun was going off because of the struggle.
At no time did it appear to me that this guy could not have just ran away, given the multiple opportunities for both gunmen to shoot him.
I never once saw him attempt to flee.  

Despite the jogger not having a duty to flee, the fact that he didn't when many opportunities presented themselves, indicate that he was not acting out of fear, but out of anger. 

Either way, everybody was stupid in this situation. 

.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You better stick to basketball


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Link to that video no one saw except you?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What white supremacist site did you get that off of?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


you are allowed to jog at five points


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

What video are blacks and white guilt people watching?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> Oh? what did the jogger do that was stupid?


Trying to disarm ONE guy when others are also armed is stupid as fuck.  How can that POSSIBLY turn out good?  He made it where they were FORCED to shoot him.  He gave them NO alternative.  

You see in the video that he had MULTIPLE opportunities to flee.  Even though he does not have a duty to flee, the fact that he didn't and continued to engage in the struggle, shows that he was NOT acting out of fear, but anger.  He became the aggressor, against one of several armed people.  STUPID AS FUCK.

.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Why would i. it could get me killed if i went jogging while being black.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> All the police had to do was to call them up and ask them to come down to the station.....all this dramatic arrest hoopla is just politics....the authorities trying to placate the media and their negroid constitutents....to try and avoid riots, looting and burning. As is usually the case when the media stirs up the natives. aka berkeley mo. etc.etc.etc.



Since when is a murder suspect just asked to come give himself up and nothing else is done?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Well...you can't see a pattern here because you're gay.

Nevermind the fact that both the Trayvon and Michael Brown fiascos turned out to both be journalistic malpractice. 
In layman's terms....they were both frauds. 
So forgive me if I'm a bit skeptical in this latest opportunistic event. 
Maybe they can get Trump to comment on it so they can blame him for it, what do you think?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



If you believe this, there is a bridge in Brooklyn that I've put up for sale.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I thought it was hilarious that the brother ran straight at two crackers holding shotguns when he could have easily avoided them by hitting the treeline like a Gazelle.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > All the police had to do was to call them up and ask them to come down to the station.....all this dramatic arrest hoopla is just politics....the authorities trying to placate the media and their negroid constitutents....to try and avoid riots, looting and burning. As is usually the case when the media stirs up the natives. aka berkeley mo. etc.etc.etc.
> ...


When "murder suspects" voluntarily cooperate after the shooting, they typically cooperate when they are asked to surrender at a later time.

Was there ANY indication that the police called them and asked them to surrender?

.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


he did not realize that his name was toby.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


If it worries you then shelter in place till the helicopter money runs out


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


We know, you're Big Bo-Pete, the plywood magnate.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Right! Why try to take the mans gun!? So stupid .. I would have laughed at them


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


yeah, man. me, dexter, cletus, and hoss is still laffing at that dumb thug getting hisself kilt. dint he no that was a white only road


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


If you believe this, there is a bridge in Brooklyn that I've put up for sale.

Translation:  somebody suckered  Lysistrata who is now trying to get his money back


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


yeah. stick to being a car. that would explain a lot.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Because the burglar ran off to the side.  If they were “chasing him down” why did the black “jogger” run right in front of the stopped vehicle and charge at the man with the shotgun?


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Do you don’t believe the 9-1-1 audio or the video footage?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



We don't know that from the video as the truck was in the way of viewing the beginning of the altercation. What was this guy doing in the middle of the street holding a shotgun and in cahoots with the driver of a car behind?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

I want to hold these idiots accountable for being idiots,, but why won’t you all hold the black guy accountable?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


lol. qfp


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Video, mostly. I certainly don't believe the gunmen's stories, or the way you are trying so hard to spin your narrative. What's your connection to the gunmen?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


yeah. unfortunately, hick 1 and hick 2 and hick 3 are on record.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> I thought it was hilarious that the brother ran straight at two crackers holding shotguns when he could have easily avoided them by hitting the treeline like a Gazelle.


Which is evidence that he was not in fear for his life, but angry that they dared to try and catch him. 

Acting violently in self-defense requires a belief or fear of imminent bodily injury or death. 

Just because there is no duty to flee does not mean that evidence of his failure to do so will be inadmissible as proof that he was not in fear of imminent bodily injury or death.   

At the same time, one cannot rely _solely_ on the fact that another is armed as proof that he was in fear of imminent bodily injury or death


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2020)

I know it's a pretty good way to get arrested if I chase someone down the road with a gun here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Jits.com


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



They didn't "follow" him. They stopped him from continuing on his way up the road unharmed. Otherwise, the truck would have been behind him (look up the word "follow") and no one would have gotten out of the truck. And what about the guy in the second vehicle filming? Why was he doing this?


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


No connection.  I am not invested in this emotionally.  I look at only the actual evidence.  That’s what logical people do and that is what the justice system attempts to do.  “Social Justice” on the other hand is fueled by emotion, and has an Agenda.  Social Justice Terrorists could care less about the facts and evidence, all they care about is using the situation to create racial divide in order to help their Marxist party win elections.  This is how they motivate their base.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



How can you make such definitive statements given that you make no attempt to conceal your obvious racial bias?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > clearly the black jogger cut to the left making a bee line for the guy with the gun
> ...


so nice drawing, so why couldn't the jogger just continue down the road after passing the truck?  no one was in front of him there.  You seem to confirm our conclusion that the jogger instead of continuing with his supposed jog, sprinted toward the dude on the driver side of the truck.  indeed, that is what you just showed.  Thanks for coming to the same conclusion we came to.  no one obstructed his path down or up the street.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

the "jogger" was clearly trying to #WalkAway


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I want to hold these idiots accountable for being idiots,, but why won’t you all hold the black guy accountable?


I think we should get back to bashing Biden for fingering TR.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


why didn't the jogger just continue up the road?  why did he instead create an encounter.  They had every right to be on the street as he did.  no one stood in his way.  video shows it, shit even natural citizen drew out what he did.  not one of the two me directly in front of him.  no sirreee


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> the "jogger" was clearly trying to #WalkAway


only when you close your eyes.

you give the time on the video he tried to walk away.  I'll wait.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> the "jogger" was clearly trying to #WalkAway


You only think that because you're black. Your racist brain can't think any other way.
The hirky jerky video says otherwise.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


"Because the burglar ran off to the side. If they were “chasing him down” why did the black “jogger” run right in front of the stopped vehicle and charge at the man with the shotgun?"

cats get it when confronted with their turds. the above real amerikan won't get it.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


well the one that inflicted the only attack is already dead.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


I do think the son came over to stop him, but the black made the mistake of attacking him. That’s where I say self defense.. no law for being a idiot


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the "jogger" was clearly trying to #WalkAway
> ...


senile stubbornness is not a virtue.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


well no, the question is why didn't the jogger just keep jogging when he passed the truck?  no one was in his way at all.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Now, a trial.


QUESTION:  Why are they protesting in front of the court house (I heard on the radio) when the two men have been arrested and charged with murder?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



What is wrong with seeking "social justice"? There is nothing wrong with insisting on "liberty and justice for all" as we declare in the salute to our flag. Your fractured political views and obsession with some "Marxist" nonsense spoon-fed to you by some lame talk-show host have nothing to do with deciding this case on the facts and evidence. You cannot keep introducing as "fact" or "evidence" some story that somebody concocted on the internet, particularly with the existence of the video.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


all the kid did was go around his opened door,  he did not attempt to cut the supposed jogger off.  the video clearly shows that.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


nothing, as long as one stays with the facts and stop introducing dream weavers.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Now, a trial.
> ...


to keep the pressure up. without outside pressure those guys would not have been arrested.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


the kid. lol.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Including the guy hiding behind the open truck door with a shotgun? Oh, puleeze. You strain credulity to the point of breaking it. There is no "question" here.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Fought with someone that had a loaded firearm while knowing the other guy also had a gun.

Yes, in the movies you can win that fight but in real life you lose 99% of the time.

What the other poster is suggesting he should have kept running if possible or just put his hands up and seeing someone was recording it ( the jogger most likely did not know ) and had they shot him still or beat him then the case is clear and no damn way they would walk.

That said the two idiots were in the wrong for chasing and confronting and shooting the guy was a result of their actions!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Now, a trial.
> ...


Excuse to get out and not be bored


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Because only useful idiot lemmings of the leftist variety seek Social Justice.
Non-thinking hive mind drones that are programmed daily.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


well one is the father, so to separate the two family members, it's a kid.  I know that's tough for fks like you.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



So what about their "intentions" when they had no right to hold him or physically restrain him in any manner.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


not even your otherwise trumpstruck cohorts agree with you on this. you are one of the dumbest ***** on this board with zero value.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ..plain and simple:
> ...



Again, we do not know what was said when he was confronted and if we had a way to know what was said then we would have a very clear reason why the jogger did what he did...


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


in other words, the truth doesn't matter to them.  never has, never will. they enjoy dream weavers.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


all he said was stop and he was attacked By a  out-of-control African-American


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


So they could shoot him in the back?  Get back in the truck and run him over?  I think it had gone beyond "ignoring" at that point.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


or you could call him son, son. a grown man, older than the human being the "kid" killed. you are despicable


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


well, we know two guys in a truck with guns, jogger running down the road, and instead of continuing with his jog, ran at the dude out of the truck.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



It figures that you fly the traitor flag, as you obviously do not believe in American values. When someone is murdered, we Americans seek to hold the killer accountable.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Here is an unedited video.









						Video Shows Fatal Shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, Unarmed Black Man in Georgia
					

The fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery, a 25-year-old unarmed black man, was caught on video and has prompted a grand jury investigation.




					www.tmz.com
				




This apparently was after burglar suspect 1 had evaded them a few times by running through yards.  As you can see, black burglar suspect 1 is running from the person filming.  The truck is parked in the street.  As he “jogs” up the left side of the road, he then suddenly went way over to the right.  Then he runs past the truck and attacks the man (Travis) with the shotgun.  At that point it is an altercation between the two men.  Travis fires in self defense.

If black burglar suspect 1 was “just jogging”, why did he cut across the road to go around the truck in an attempt to sneak up on the man with the shotgun standing in front of the truck?  If he was just jogging then why not keep jogging on the left side of the road?  I mean, unless you just did something wrong, why would you be afraid of these guys?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Now, a trial.
> ...



Because it is Georgia and they need a good lynching to calm the public down...

Ya think I'm joking don't cha!


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


well they could have done that anytime during his run right?  I mean, that has no logic.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


It's a con-spiracy!


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Abbie Sciuto would figure out what they said.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What does that even mean?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Thug had it coming, cause he's thug.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...











						Definition of magnate | Dictionary.com
					

Definition of magnate from Dictionary.com, the world’s leading online source for English definitions, pronunciations, word origins, idioms, Word of the Day, and more.




					www.dictionary.com
				



You are a magnate in the realm of alleged Air Force plywood delivery.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Maybe if you gave me a scooby snack I could also figure it out...


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


What traitor flag?  What are you babbling about?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's your life story.


----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> the "jogger" was clearly trying to #WalkAway


the "thug" was clearly trying to #RunAway


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I just think a lot of African-Americans want to commit suicide because of the oppression Democrats to put on them


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


travis, george, and roddy sure did corner that negroe eventually. i am sure they will get some kind of award for keeping the white road safe.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Maybe these guys shouldn't be in a rush to bail out.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Here is an unedited video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did the gunmen and the guy in the car behind think that Arbery was a burglary suspect in the first place? When did they determine that he was a suspect to their minds and when did the gunmen swerve in front of him and pull out guns when he couldn't see them due to a curve in the road?

BTW: the actual video began long before the fight scene, when Abery was still just jogging. This video has been clipped.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the "jogger" was clearly trying to #WalkAway
> ...


he was about to vote for republicans cuz they clearly care. but then he was shot for being a thug.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



If they were smart they would get bonded and then go into hiding until their trial but in that part of Georgia, not likely they will hide...


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It's illegal to hunt from any motor vehicle.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an unedited video.
> ...


Because they saw him trespassing on property and followed him when he saw them and ran.
It’s not rocket science.


----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


He was under the impression that Republicans cared about thugs? He was no smarter than you apparently.

Even blacks and liberals don't care about thugs unless they're killed by a white person. We all know that.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


does that law apply to alpha male merkans trying to catch a black man running down their road?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


It means your useless posts need no rational response.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Fighting men with guns? Lol


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Wouldn't it be funny if all of these knuckle-heads turned out to be Democrat voters?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


you win. based on this episode, blacks will finally realize that racism is gone and only used by race pimps to keep negroes voting against their interests.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


You think these guys will be safe because they're white?  If THAT is the case, the south is worse than I thought.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They were hunting, same as they go possum hunting, 'coon hunting, boar hunting.  Relieves the boredom of a lockdown, yannow?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the "jogger" was clearly trying to #WalkAway
> ...


Interesting..."you only think that way because you're:   ___________"   gay....black....female...asian...hispanic...etc.    

It's a con-spiracy!!!!


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


happened in february, when no virus was anywhere, and nothing had to be done.  cuz it was a hoax.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the "jogger" was clearly trying to #WalkAway
> ...


That's awesome.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Now, a trial.
> ...


Are they not allowed to?


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Ooops.  I forgot.  Thanks.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


lol. decades on message boards and still no clue.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I'm not saying they shouldn't, I am wondering what they are protesting.  Seems that so far things have gone their way.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


yeah....i'm a racist because you're gay and can't function in America.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Prey runs at hunters with a gun lol


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

i am black, a nazi boi, and a jewish troll. according to usmb sleuths' reports this week.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


only after protesting. remember, the killing was in February


----------



## mudwhistle (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well.....this is an indictment on all white people. 
That's the entire focus of the story after all. 

Nevermind the fact that just about every black person in America will vote for a black candidate even if they know he or she is a total degenerate. A perfect example is that degenerate that is running Chicago


...yet over 40% of whites will vote for a black candidate.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


Thug attacked 2 men, was "jogging" in boots and a hammer is seen on the road in the video so he was actually out looking for homes to rob. Hopefully these 2 men are found not guilty as they should be for defending themselves from a violent thug.


----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Alas, blacks aren't that intelligent. Successive migrations got it and moved on. You're still on the plantation and there you will remain. Sad


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oh.  It sounded as if they were protesting -- hundreds-- TODAY after the men were arrested YESTERDAY.  I probably got it wrong.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


noted. very intelligent person thinks message board picture shows message board poster.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


well in America, one is innocent until proven guilty. so you aren't american


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

Preacher said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


link?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


good thing they didn't.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


that can be completely right. but arresting them after 2 months is not enough. therefore, pressure needs to be applied.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


True.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...


so he couldn't just run away from the truck?  are you on drugs?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


If I did what they did, I'd be under the jail foreva!


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


guilty until proven innocent when jogging while black.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


exactly, when you justify/ ignore every bad a thing a black thug does, just shows incompetence.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


a cop always thinks a person is guilty when they arrest them. one has to confront them to hear their story.  why didn't he just do that.  they weren't going to shoot him, they would have from the truck if that were their intentions.  right?  The black dude just had to tell it to the cops when they got there.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


pressure?  tell us what that looks like


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


you convinced me. nigga had it coming.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


You'll need to be more specific....."alleged Air Force"?   I was Navy.   "plywood delivery"?   more specific please.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Hardly.   I grew up.  I'm not afraid of people different than myself.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Where do you live again lol


----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


That's because you were fat enough to beat them up no doubt (if you could catch them).


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Well, that's right up your wheel house, isn't it?   "no rational response".


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I'm not surprised that you are looking to put the blame on others....particularly gay Americans.   It's something that CRCs do a lot of.   Blame the gays for 9/11.  Blame the gays for an earthquake.   Blame the gays for hurricanes.  Blame the gays for the corona virus.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.



Wait. Are all of is stupid? Or just the ones who are defending the murderers?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Chubby, Chubby, Chubby.....you really need to not fixate so much on your weight issue, projecting it on others like that.  If Adele lost weight, you can too.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Preacher said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


"in boots and a hammer".....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.
> ...


All of us “is” stupid or “are” stupid. All of you are because you’re not arguing the points saliently. ALL!!!! Everyone single one of you. Stupid idiots. Unless you like my post and 100% agree with me of course.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.


not everyone can be as intelligent, mature and manly as you.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Honey, stop hitting on me.   I know INCELs are desperate, but pul-leeze.  Besides, you are too short for my tastes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.
> ...


You definitely cannot refute that post can you? You know why? You’re a fat cowardly fuck.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Replace “gays” with “Jews” and your statement will be accurate. People blame my people for everything. And I think it’s because they are stupid. Like Ilhan Omar stupid.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.
> ...


We know you can’t


----------



## Meathead (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Who's Adele and what does she have to do with your being a porker? Everybody says you are. I am not making this up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Bode, you a porker? Settle this. Adele is Rolling in the Deep.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Wow. moar intelligence, maturity, and manliness. i am stumped.


----------



## Nia88 (May 8, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> 
> View attachment 333128



Some of those "fine" Americans Trump talks about so much.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 8, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Hmmm.  You seem jealous that a black degenerate can get more of the black vote that the white degenerate that currently sits in the white house.

You really think most black folks would *trust* a white man over a black man?


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

Nia88 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> ...


Why don’t any of you’d ever talk like this about dead black men in Chicago? That’s fking odd. Blackman life only important when a White guys involved? Got it. So you all don’t really consider blacks life important.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


“Moar Intelligence”?! LMAO!!!


----------



## NotYourBody (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.


All my life I've been taught not to point a gun at someone unless I was intending to shoot that person. 

I think that is Gun Ownership 101.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


and moar intelligence. this time speckled with awareness.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

pompous gasbags routinely have problems realizing that they were called dumb.


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They didn’t go head to head, you’re wrong


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> pompous gasbags routinely have problems realizing that they were called dumb.


Indeed, You show that all the time


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.
> ...


Who pointed a gun?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.
> ...


How about not stopping a truck in the middle of a fucking street? Who does that?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


"Everyone says you are."       Can you get any more middle school mean girl than that, Chubby?   And you don't know who Adele is?   Figures.


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Chubby likes to deflect fat shame....beats having to look at him/herself in a mirror.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > pompous gasbags routinely have problems realizing that they were called dumb.
> ...


lol. you are not satisfaktionsfähig. meaning you lack standing for a duel. you are merely serving as a bad example. that is your only purpose. 

Travis. George, and maybe Roddy will get their day in court.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Why are you still here? Don’t you have a puzzle to solve? Last one you solved in one day and you were proud as the box said 3-5 years. Idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Fat people cost this country billions. Eat less.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


moar high-school zingers. really intelligent and mature. i am here to laugh at your pomposity. what are you going to do about it. be less pompous, less bratty? nahh...


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Tell Chubby.  He/she's the one with the....er....problem.


----------



## playtime (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.



even if i agree  - you  get a thumbs down.  neener neener & a 3rd neener.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Oops! He didn’t understand. Shocking.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.
> ...



Put on your dunce cap and go sit in the corner whilst I explain what happend,,,,,,,no gun was pointed at the black dude until he attacked the guy with the shotgun....then of course the white guy had no choice but to try and manuever the gun so when he pulled the trigger it would hit the black guy....despite being pummeled whilst he was doing that he was successful.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 8, 2020)

harmonica said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



There is no lawful way to trespass.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.



bwaaaaaa cry us a river....you are one of the stoopids....as in you have no understanding of  the law or what happened in this situation....yet you want to open your pie hole and scream nonsense.

Oh yeh you a internet tough guy....you would have taken everyones gun and shot them....bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   have  you ever in your entire life even fired a gun?

I think the board would find your background rather interesting as in it is probably a fucking joke.  hehheh


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


He can see my posts.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Who cares about the black vote?   As michelle obama just recently pointed out....they too damn lazy to even go vote.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.
> ...


Come to Boston and find out. Any idiot who parks their car in the middle of the street is an asshole. You're likely case in point.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Can you vote? People in jail cannot. You're too stupid not to be in jail. Moron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Yeah....that was on purpose. You and Elder deserve one another. Leftist scum.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



Obviously not.....and that is understandable .....but when a white guy takes one out  they see an excuse to riot, loot and burn.....backed up by the media of course.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


i meant to do that. harrumph. watch me being intelligent.


----------



## theHawk (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


When are you taking that vacation to Libya?


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Exactly....at no time was his  freedom of movement denied.....he could have happily just kept on jogging down the road and be home now eating his mama's chitlings....if he hadn't freaked out and attacked a guy with a gun.....he must have though he would just snatch the gun and shoot the white guy with his own weapon.....surprise surprise dat white  dude knew what he was doing...must have been well trained.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


You don't have to try to act stupid. It comes naturally.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



The black dude must have watched too many of the netflix movies we see out there now....showing black men snatching weapons and shooting people.....like it is such an  easy thing to do.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Elder is one of the brightest and most humorous people here. You wouldn’t recognize that.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


no, you. pee wee


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I truly believe that


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


No, he ran around the truck, then the guy with the gun pursued him.


----------



## MacTheKnife (May 8, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Nonsense.....there is no logical  reason for anyone to attack someone  with a shotgun.....especially when he could have just kept on jogging.

Maybe he had a death wish.....maybe he thought the white guy would not really pull the trigger.....maybe he was just stupid???  Maybe all of the above....what does it matter now....he is dead and his family had probably forgotten all about it until the media started talking to them and getting them riled up.

One must remember it is quite common for young blacks to be killed by other young blacks....so most black families are usually not surprised when one of em gets gunned down.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


His race card wasn’t bulletproof lol


----------



## jc456 (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


The video clearly shows he was the aggressor, and no one was impeding his path to jog. No one pointed a gun. That’s the video


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


And ?


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> he could have happily just kept on jogging down the road


lol


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 8, 2020)

No way will all 12 jurors find these guys guilty of murder after watching the negro beating the crap out of the white dude. Self defense. The cops gave into public pressure or else it wouldn't have taken 74 days to get arrested.

It was a good shoot.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > he could have happily just kept on jogging down the road
> ...


Macknife is a retard.  Forgive him


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Do I have to?


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The black guy was being pursued. The video is plain as day buddy. Can't you see it?


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 8, 2020)

Meanwhile in Chicago 331 blacks have been killed in the last 12 months. 

Concerns? Cares?


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No. I was kidding about forgiving him.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


And now his well-trained ass can sit in prison. 

Do they fry them in Georgia?


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Meanwhile in Chicago 146 people mostly blacks have been killed since January.
> 
> Concerns? Cares?


Yes. Start a thread on it and stop deflecting.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile in Chicago 146 people mostly blacks have been killed since January.
> ...



So its "deflecting" to go from talking about young black men being killed to young black men being killed?


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Chicago isnt in Georgia. Get your dumb ass back on topic.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Yeah? I figured he just need to work on his Glasnost and Perestroika.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Is Georgia the topic or the killing of a young black man the topic?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

theHawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Why would I?  What an odd thing to say.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


So you saw a white guy chasing a black guy?? Huh


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


There's that Race Card Card.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> What is wrong with seeking "social justice"? There is nothing wrong with insisting on "liberty and justice for all" as we declare in the salute to our flag.


"Social Justice" is not liberty and justice for all.  It's take all the money and divide it up equally, even to those who didn't earn it.  It's code for commie shit.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> So they could shoot him in the back? Get back in the truck and run him over? I think it had gone beyond "ignoring" at that point.


Except now we have video evidence that the "jogger" did not fear for his life.  He was trying to take the shotgun.  

Had he not REPEATEDLY attempted to take the shotgun, he may still be alive.

He was mad that they caught him, and he wanted to fight.  That's what really happened.  

.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


The killing of a young Black man by white yahoos from Georgia is the topic.  it even says "Georgia" right in the title.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> well, we know two guys in a truck with guns, jogger running down the road, and instead of continuing with his jog, ran at the dude out of the truck.


...and tried to take his shotgun...repeatedly....even when there was a clear avenue of escape.....and the other guy with the handgun had not fired on him.....with MULTIPLE OPPORTUNITIES TO DO SO prior to actually doing it. 

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> The killing of a young Black man by white yahoos from Georgia is the topic.


The killing of one man by another is the topic, asslips.  Let's get it right.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> It figures that you fly the traitor flag


This one is also a "traitor" flag.






Or, did you forget.

.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The killing of a young Black man by white yahoos from Georgia is the topic.
> ...


You're obviously a retard that cant read.  If this had been a white on white or Black on Black crime no one would have posted the thread.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


No offense but your opinion is meaningless to me. Honestly, meaningless. Less than zero.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's not what I said. The black guy was being pursued by two white guys in a white truck. When it stopped, the driver got out, went past the door that he opened to get a clear shot. The guy standing in the back of the truck shot when the vehicle stopped, making the jogger think he was already being shot at. When that went through his mind, his instincts were to try and get the gun from the guy standing away from the truck. I would have done the same thing, because no one knows if the jogger even knew if the other guy was standing in the back of the truck who shot first.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



We all know that you don’t mean that. You are like a sheet of glass, 148. Transparent and fragile.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


No. I really do mean that. Your opinion is meaningless. You're a typical jealous Leftist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Leftwing lunatics and race baiters can’t accept the fact that police already looked at all this evidence and concluded that no crime was committed.
> ...


Black guy attacks pathetic redneck assaulting him with shotgun. Was.it your uncle cousin? You seem rattled.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > So they could shoot him in the back? Get back in the truck and run him over? I think it had gone beyond "ignoring" at that point.
> ...


Et tu, Bootney?   smh


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Youre gonna give him another sad if you keep this up.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...





NotYourBody said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


ok


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


He’ll yea lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Wtf are you making up? If I’m running and two guys pull up to me with guns and there not shooting me, I’m asking what’s up then calling the cops


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

I've hunted, and there is no article anywhere saying that Arbery was wearing construction boots or that he was carrying a hammer. There is a pathetic pic floating around here somewhere of a "close up" of supposedly Arbery's feet, but the footwear is the worst photoshop attempt I've seen.

I DID find three comments by readers where these ideas of boots and a hammer were introduced into the social media dialogue. Just comments thrown out there that have been floating around. Some people who want to believe it grab onto it and repeat it. Thus this shit is born.

The NYTimes reported he was wearing shorts, tshirt and running shoes.
In the police report, *McMichaels told police that Arbery was not armed*. If he had a hammer, McMichaels would have mentioned it.

This has been bugging me. I just wanted to speak to it.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 8, 2020)

The victim has a previous criminal history.








						Georgia shooter’s father previously investigated victim Ahmaud Arbery
					

Greg McMichael, who retired from the DA’s office in April 2019, made no mention of his work on that investigation to police.




					www.thestar.com
				




". . . The shooter’s father, former District Attorney investigator Greg McMichael, who was with his son at the time, called 911 at 1:08 p.m.

_McMichael:_ “I’m out here at Satilla Shores and there’s a black man running down the street."

_911 dispatcher:_ “I just need to know what he was doing wrong, was he just on the premises and not supposed to be?”

_McMichael:_ “And he’s been caught on the camera a bunch before at night. It’s an ongoing thing out here.”

McMichael later told police he suspected that Arbery was burglarizing houses under construction at in the Brunswick neighborhood.

According to the police report, McMichael was calling called for his son, Travis, who “grabbed his shotgun because they didn’t know if the male was armed or not.”

Police said the elder McMichael armed himself with his .357 handgun and the two followed Arbery for two blocks before, according to the report, McMichael shouted: “Stop, stop we want to talk to you.” They pulled up next to him and police said the former investigator’s son “exited the truck with a shotgun.”

McMichael told police Arbery then “violently attacked his son, and the two men started fighting over the shotgun, Travis McMichael fired two shots, killing Arbery. Police said the McMichaels rolled Arbery over to see if he a weapon before. No weapon was found.. . ."








						Black man running through Brunswick neighborhood shot, killed
					

No one disputes that the son of a former Brunswick District Attorney’s Office investigator shot and killed Ahmaud Arbery, but he was not charged because he claimed he was acting within the scope of a citizen’s arrest.




					www.news4jax.com
				




". . .The 911 dispatcher replied, “I just need to know what he was doing wrong, was he just on the premises and not supposed to be?” McMichael answered, “And he’s been caught on the camera a bunch before at night. It’s an ongoing thing out here.” 








						Ahmaud Arbery Shooting: Video of Georgia Man’s Death Leaks on YouTube
					

Ahmaud Arbery was killed by a father and son, Gregory McMichael and Travis McMichael, in Brunswick, Georgia. Video of the shooting was posted on YouTube.




					heavy.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 8, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> The victim has a previous criminal history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. He was going to jog home with 2x4s and boxes of roofing nails under his arms.

Fucking redneck idiots....


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I've hunted, and there is no article anywhere saying that Arbery was wearing construction boots or that he was carrying a hammer. There is a pathetic pic floating around here somewhere of a "close up" of supposedly Arbery's feet, but the footwear is the worst photoshop attempt I've seen.
> 
> I DID find three comments by readers where these ideas of boots and a hammer were introduced into the social media dialogue. Just comments thrown out there that have been floating around. Some people who want to believe it grab onto it and repeat it. Thus this shit is born.
> 
> ...


Youre witnessing the "make it right" phenomenon. They did the same thing with Michael Brown. They literally had a picture of some other Black dude that was brandishing a gun and was wanted for assault.  They, inbreds, cave chimps etc, do this every single time a Black person is killed by a white person.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


But the guy standing in the back of the truck did shoot while he was running.  WTF are you talking about? I wouldn't call the cops if I'm already being shot at. I would be trying to figure out my options. Your argument has no relationship to anything that makes sense by way of what we saw on video.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > The victim has a previous criminal history.
> ...


Criminal history? Not relevant. Try again.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Lol what! Where do you see that! Tell me the time in the video


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Meanwhile in Chicago 331 blacks have been killed in the last 12 months.
> 
> Concerns? Cares?


Deflection?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


How about we also talk about all those who have died from Covid-19....Concerns?  Cares?


----------



## bodecea (May 8, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > It figures that you fly the traitor flag
> ...


Because it's made in China?


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> The victim has a previous criminal history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you like evidence, Mr. Beale, here's some about the 'break ins' they thought he committed:

_The Glynn County Police Department said Thursday that it had no reports involving burglaries or home break-ins in the Satilla Shores neighborhood between Jan. 1 and Feb. 23. However, local media reported that one burglary, an automobile burglary, was reported to police in the Satilla Shores neighborhood during that time. _

You'd think SOME of them would have been reported, wouldn't you?  At least ONE?


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It was the first shot in the video. You can see the guy standing in the back of the truck after he shot. That shot came from the truck. You have to pay attention to the noise. He had his pistol in his right hand after the shot, but the jogger I fear probably thought the guy in the shotgun took the shot, and may have never seen the guy in the back of the truck. We will never know.

The jogger is moving from behind the truck, coming around it on the right when the shot rang out. He probably had no idea who shot, and when he got to the front of the truck, there was the guy with the shotgun to his left. The jogger was trapped. Whatever is proven as to who shot first,  is why the jogger panicked. He saw the guy with the shotgun to his left when he got past the truck and instinctively went to try and get the shotgun from the guy.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > The victim has a previous criminal history.
> ...


That's the only excuse they have. To talk about other burglaries he's not connected to. Meaning, they have no defense.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Meanwhile in Chicago 331 blacks have been killed in the last 12 months.
> 
> Concerns? Cares?


Has nothing to do with this thread. That's a losing argument.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Stay out of it,  coward. Keep hiding under your bed...COVID-19 is coming to get you!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile in Chicago 331 blacks have been killed in the last 12 months.
> ...


berg/BWK is back!!! What up, LOooooSAH!!!!??!?!


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


That's not correct.  It generally must be a "reasonable" fear or belief.  

There are people who have phobias, which are _*irrational* _fears. We know that there are some people who have an irrational fear of black men which causes them to see things that are not there, perceive threats that don't exist and/or act out as if they are sworn law enforcement officers when they are not.

Another person's phobia(s) or parnoia should not be a get-out-of-jail-free card when they cause harm against another, particularly death.



> *Self-Defense*
> 
> *Self-Defense and Defense of Others *
> Self-defense and defense of others are two criminal defenses that can be used when a criminal defendant commits a criminal act but believes that he or she was justified in doing so. Although our legal system generally discourages the use of force or violence against others, courts have recognized that all individuals have the right to protect themselves from harm and may use reasonable force in order to do so. Likewise, the defense of others defense also recognizes the right to use reasonable force in defense of others who are threatened.
> ...


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Thus we see that by either definition of 'arrest' what these ole Georgia Boys did does not constitute arrest in any way shape or form......as in there was no physical restraint placed on the black jogger....he could have just kept happily jogging on down the street as he should have and he would still be alive today...instead of veering off to the left and rushing and attacking an ole boy with a loaded gun....crazy to do that...absolute nuts.


You're kind of making my point for me.  They were a couple of dumbasses who didn't know what they were doing and as a result someone lost his life.

I find it extremely distressing that the father is former law enforcement and he doesn't know the laws of the state where he lives and presumably works?

Being female, guys yelling at me and demanding that I stop is not going to garner my cooperation.  I don't understand why any of you think that you should stop what you're doing and cooperate with people whom you don't know and are not law enforcement just because they're following you, chasing you, yelling at you or demanding that you do anything else. 

And for the record, in regards to your opinion that I rarely make a valid point, I am paid for my professional opinions so they must be worth more than your opinion of mine.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Idk, but I tend to run away from people pointing guns at me.
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yup, how do you think those jokes about women with PMS and a gun came about?


----------



## NotYourBody (May 8, 2020)

They look like scared little bitches.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > This looks like Zimmerman all over again.
> ...


The video does not show what the jogger saw as he rounded the vehicle.  We dont' know if the guy holding the shotgun raised it at him as he came around the vehicle or if either of the two other men said anything to him as he passed.

You can't just rely on what you think you see in the video.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> They look like scared little bitches.


Looks like the result of a sister/brother pairing.  The father must be inbred as well.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


McMichaels kept claiming he'd seen Arbery in videos of break ins--security camera footage, no doubt.   McMichaels even referred to it in the dispatch conversation.  And none of those owners reported it to the police or their insurance companies?   I would have, especially if as McMichael's claimed, there was good enough video of a burglar for McMichael to "recognize him" as he jogged down the street.  Something is off here.


----------



## initforme (May 8, 2020)

The Barney Fife brigade.  Their combined IQ must equal 30.


----------



## fncceo (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> They look like scared little bitches.



Actually, they look like they're having to concentrate in order to turn oxygen into CO2.

There is definitely a "Deliverance" vibe to this whole thing.


----------



## fncceo (May 8, 2020)

initforme said:


> The Barney Fife brigade.  Their combined IQ must equal 30.



Say what you want about Barney Fife ... but, he had a hot wife.


----------



## fncceo (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > They look like scared little bitches.
> ...



Mom got a pregnancy discount at the liquor store.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes it is. It stinks.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> They look like scared little bitches.


They look like two racist MAGA hat idiots to me.


----------



## OldLady (May 8, 2020)

fncceo said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > The Barney Fife brigade.  Their combined IQ must equal 30.
> ...


He must have been a scream at parties.  That man was funny.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > They look like scared little bitches.
> ...


You know it. They have got to be MAGAts.

They've got the requisite facial hair and they are pasty white with red MAGA splotches.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > No....I'd give the video to the cops and go from there.  It's their job to confront people.  But these guys pushed the envelope and now if they go thru heck then we'll they've earned it.  It's what they wanted perhaps.
> ...


I don't understand why you all find this so hard to understand.  It doesn't *MATTER *what they wanted, they had _*no lawful authority *_to do any of the things they did - lying in wait, hiding, if not themselves then the fact that they were armed, attempting to effect an *unlawful *citizen arrest, possibly pointing a weapon at another which is consdidered an assault in my state.  More importantly however is that *NO ONE *is obligated to comply with the demands of a couple of stranger, wanna be cops.

I find it most unfortunate that the jogger wasn't armed himself, he may have been able to take a obtain a different outcome or in the very least, taken one of them with him.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> ok. you weren't there, and the facts are, they called 911


First mistake, but good for us.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 8, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Meanwhile in Chicago 331 blacks have been killed in the last 12 months.
> 
> Concerns? Cares?



I have a question. Perhaps you can help me out. Of those 331 deaths, how many were killed on video by someone known. In other words the identity of the killer was known, and no charges were filed and no arrests were made?

Now you see a story like that might get some interest. This story did not get much National until the video was released. And why was that? Because the narrative was undermined by the video. Toss in the us versus them and taking care of your friends bias of the prosecutors office, and you have a story with it all. Brutal murder, corrupt policing, corrupt prosecutor.

Put that all together and who would think it is not a story. Even without the race angle. It is a story that has legs.

But turn it around. Imagine it was two black guys. One a former cop. And they stop a white Jogger and kill him. How many seconds would elapse before you had the story posted here demanding that we all get outraged at the Blacks who are murdering whites in broad daylight without any fear of even a cursory investigation?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> Ridiculous...have you ever heard of self-defense? Have you ever heard of justifiable use of lethal force in self defense?


First of all you can't lawfully just shoot someone for property crimes or because they buglarized a house that you didn't even witness.  Self-defense doesn't even factor into this type of scenario.

Disclaimer:  In the state of Texas, if a person burgularizes your home and it's after dark and they are attempting to abscound with your property, then yeah you can shoot them:
*Texas Penal Code § 9.42. Deadly Force to Protect Property*


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Probably descendants of Bible thumping redneck white trash murderers from south east Georgia, who hung blacks on Friday nights for kicks and giggles.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile in Chicago 331 blacks have been killed in the last 12 months.
> ...


Doesn't matter. Video doesn't lie.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Except when they break off of chains.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



He used to run the plantation.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

jc456 said:


> well he isn't in handcuffs so yes he does. He could wait for the cops to get there. He choose a different ending. his choice to go after the gun. Right?





jc456 said:


> so I'm right? thanks. And as far as I know in the constitution, we can ask people questions too. What statute is that that we can't?


Maybe this one, taken in consideration of all that lead up to the tussle for the weapon?
O.C.G.A. Â§ 16-11-102 *Pointing or aiming gun or pistol at another*


> A person is guilty of a misdemeanor when he _intentionally and without legal justification_ points or aims a gun or pistol at another, whether the gun or pistol is loaded or unloaded.


O.C.G.A is the George body of law


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.



But, of course,... you are here with us.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > the "jogger" was clearly trying to #WalkAway
> ...


Your evidence he was a thug is what?


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


LOl!


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



"my people"

How this thread is in any way or form connected to Jews?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Just FYI, this post is prima facie evidence that you're intentionally targeting him with your unwanted behavior when he has asked you to stop.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


This one also.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its hard for him to stop. I hurt his feelings and gave him a major sad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You reap what you sow.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Still hiding under that bed? Little coward. Your opinion is meaningless here as you’re a known racist.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.  He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.  And that's just what My gut is telling Me as an investigator.  And you know how the Black community politicizes and mobilizes even when the evidence is clear that the Black criminal who is shot was threatening and firing with deadly force at Police Officers.
> 
> What happened to Ariel in Chicago is much worse.


There is no way you're an investigator based on the above.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


You calm down yet? I love how your nose wrinkles when you get mad.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So why are you throwing fuel on the fire?  He told you your attentions are unwanted, and you respond by indicating that you're going to stalk him in addition to the online harassment?


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Him mad. I gave him a booboo on him feelings.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You still hiding under your bed, afraid of a minor cold? Funny, watching a racist argue against other racists. Two sides —- same coin.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


It was a joke. Relax, snowflake.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I am Not the one crying on these boards about reparations. That be you. So...you mad bro?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


STOP SENDING ME THESE ALERTS!


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You gotta admit you lost it all because I gave you a sad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Whatever helps you sleep at night. You’re the one with endless responses. So who got the “sad”?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Sure you can, it's called "cyberstalking"



> *Definition of Cyberstalking*
> *Noun*
> The use of *electronic *communications to persistently harass someone.
> 
> ...


You can't connect to this website without utilizing the internet.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am Not the one crying on these boards about reparations. That be you. So...you mad bro?



So you stalking Jitz too?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 8, 2020)

Not long ago two black men broke into a white youth minister's home and killed his wife over a cell phone, I won't include the other grisly details.


Perspective.

By the way they got caught because they used the cell phone. Talk about fcking stupid


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Not long ago two black men broke into a white youth minister's home and killed his wife over a cell phone, I won't include the other grisly details.
> 
> 
> Perspective.
> ...


How dare you!? Racist!


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night. You’re the one with endless responses. So who got the “sad”?


You definitely got the sad. I bet you were hella red in the face.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Not long ago two black men broke into a white youth minister's home and killed his wife over a cell phone, I won't include the other grisly details.
> 
> 
> Perspective.
> ...


She was threatening to hit one of them with the cell phone. They were standing their ground.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

I won another debate.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I won another debate.


Your dog doesnt count. He cant talk.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > I won another debate.
> ...


Ha ha ha ha. You took the bait. Good little pet. I knew it. I told my kids, watch this dumbass respond and you did just as you were told. I am Pavlov and you’re my dog. Fetch, Fido. I am Literally laughing out loud with my kids now at your expense. My youngest says grown men don’t use smiley emojis. So....LMAO


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Thats sad. You need support from kids?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thanks for the laughs, Fido. Good boy. Keep responding.


----------



## Asclepias (May 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Well I gotta go now so I wont give you more sads in front of the kids.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Run along Fido. Don’t cry. I am sure you ll come back when I call you again. Then again you were always my bitch.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Sure you can, it's called "cyberstalking"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing to do with their discussion, or with message board neither.

While that racist *Asclepias *is "asking" him to stop, he's also is provoking him at the same time. 
If he really wanted him to stop, he would also stop replying, or put him on ignore. He plays victim while he's an offender himself.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I think you missed his point.

He's letting you know that his kids have a dad around.


----------



## james bond (May 8, 2020)

BWK said:


> They look like two racist MAGA hat idiots to me.



I would bet they are white Democrats.  Those are the racist ones.  I would guess white supremacists.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 8, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Or black on white. Nobody reports that shit either.

The point is that race should not matter.  You’re the one making race the issue.

.


----------



## BWK (May 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > They look like two racist MAGA hat idiots to me.
> ...


I'm sure you'd lose that bet.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Meathead (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


The video


----------



## MisterBeale (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Asclepias (May 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So do mine so why is that a big deal and why does he think I care?


----------



## MisterBeale (May 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It really is best to not engage with Azog.  He has some emotional and developmental issues I think. . . . 

Even if you were to make a fair point, Azog's ego would never let on, or even let him admit it to himself.  He has the singular ability to not admit that he can learn or grow, this is the hallmark of a stunted mind and personality.

There is some real insecurity issues there.

I have interacted with teenagers that have more maturity and intellectual fortitude that Azog, TBH.


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> They look like scared little bitches.



they always do when their hoods are off.


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



^^^ *nailed it* ^^^


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



the 'T' in MAGAt stands for troglodyte.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > They look like scared little bitches.
> ...


Aren’t you a democrat? Lol


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



azog is like a toe fungus that just won't go away.


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



no. i wasn't a dixiecrat (D) when they wore the hoods back when that sad excuse was used then.





but by all means - keep using it!


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Come on democrat tell us about all the rights you denied blacks lol .. and the urban slave plantations in your towns you run


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



it happens all the time when he's triggered.


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



using old trolling replies don't get my attention.  try something new.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Ok democrat lol


----------



## gipper (May 9, 2020)

Why did he grab the gun?  Even if the white dude said something insulting or provocative, one doesn’t try to disarm an armed man. Seems to me he wasn’t thinking clearly.  

Does this make the actions of the white dudes acceptable? Hell no.  However if someone runs up to you and physically tries to take your gun, what are you to conclude?


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> Why did he grab the gun?  Even if the white dude said something insulting or provocative, one doesn’t try to disarm an armed man. Seems to me he wasn’t thinking clearly.
> 
> Does this make the actions of the white dudes acceptable? Hell no.  However if someone runs up to you and physically tries to take your gun, what are you to conclude?



That poor guy. He must have been frightened out of his wits! Of course, he’s a chicken shit wuss. Which is why he felt he needed to have the gun in the first place.


----------



## gipper (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he grab the gun?  Even if the white dude said something insulting or provocative, one doesn’t try to disarm an armed man. Seems to me he wasn’t thinking clearly.
> ...


Your post misses the point. Why attack an armed man?  Do you have a death wish?


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I didn’t miss the point.

You are searching for a way to blame the victim.


----------



## gipper (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


No I’m not. What do you expect to happen if you attack an armed man?


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You do not know what went through the murdered man’s head as he came upon the pussies with guns. Neither do I.


----------



## gipper (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Whatever it was, he certainly wasn’t thinking clearly.

It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to understand attacking an armed man, could result in your death.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile in Chicago 331 blacks have been killed in the last 12 months.
> ...


so unless a black man is killed on a video, his death isn't important.  ahhhhhhh gotcha. You sound simply racist.   truly.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


something that said he was going to attack the guy with the rifle.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

This guys criminal record is coming out, it’s gonna come out this guy  was a burglar, probably beat women, was probably grab his dick in front of peoples house, Trying  to intimidate all the white people..


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


you don't get what a message board is then.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> This guys criminal record is coming out, it’s gonna come out this guy  was a burglar, probably beat women, was probably grab his dick in front of peoples house, Trying  to intimidate all the white people..


this,  watch for this.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.  He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.  And that's just what My gut is telling Me as an investigator.  And you know how the Black community politicizes and mobilizes even when the evidence is clear that the Black criminal who is shot was threatening and firing with deadly force at Police Officers.
> ...


but he can think for himself.  you should try it once.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


sort of what you're now doing to him?  hahahahahaha the irony.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Jitss617 , that's what he is saying right?

so if they die on plantation, the death doesn't count to him.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


They only grandstand when it’s a race issue, it’s to show political ownership of the black race, it’s embarrassing


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I agree


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I went off on the radical Massachusetts AG last nite for grandstanding, I won’t be surprised if she raids my house. Sick animals


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Not long ago two black men broke into a white youth minister's home and killed his wife over a cell phone, I won't include the other grisly details.
> 
> 
> Perspective.
> ...


That has to do with this case.....how?  Are you suggesting that this murder was a tit for tat?


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Another fairy tale.


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Not long ago two black men broke into a white youth minister's home and killed his wife over a cell phone, I won't include the other grisly details.
> ...


The media coverage. You aren’t too smart

you just aren’t consistent


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


It’s a fact not blame. Why aren’t facts important?


----------



## jc456 (May 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Once upon a time......


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


You mean the press coverage because it took two months for the authorities to do something?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> Why did he grab the gun?  Even if the white dude said something insulting or provocative, one doesn’t try to disarm an armed man. Seems to me he wasn’t thinking clearly.
> 
> Does this make the actions of the white dudes acceptable? Hell no.  However if someone runs up to you and physically tries to take your gun, what are you to conclude?


I agree. There’s a whole bunch of stupidity that factored into this thing. A couple of idiots trying to run down a guy they suspected a burglary. Stupid. Not their job. A dude trying to disarm another, rather than run for the trees.  Stupid.

One guy lost his life out of stupidity. The other two are  likely to spend the rest of their lives in jail because of their own stupidity.

What a fucking mess.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And, that is a tragedy. That does nothing but fuel suspicion that the authorities don’t give a fuck when a black guy gets killed. Kind of pisses me off.

.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> And, that is a tragedy. That does nothing but fuel suspicion that the authorities don’t give a fuck when a black guy gets killed. Kind of pisses me off.



Trey Gowdy had shared his view on it that it was a strikingly similar scenario to that which was seen in Charleston where the police officer had said that he was acting in self defense when he shot a guy, but when the video came out months later we saw a completely different story come to fruition.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 9, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > And, that is a tragedy. That does nothing but fuel suspicion that the authorities don’t give a fuck when a black guy gets killed. Kind of pisses me off.
> ...


The key phrase in that clip: * "we need a justice system...that everyone has confidence in"  *

Why did it take so fucking long? 

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I ‘m sure you’re berg80


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> This guys criminal record is coming out, it’s gonna come out this guy  was a burglar, probably beat women, was probably grab his dick in front of peoples house, Trying  to intimidate all the white people..



Everyone on this forum gets a little more stupid each time your posts are read.

The guy's criminal record plays no role in this case because Travis McMichael, the guy who killed him, had no knowledge of that...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > This guys criminal record is coming out, it’s gonna come out this guy  was a burglar, probably beat women, was probably grab his dick in front of peoples house, Trying  to intimidate all the white people..
> ...


karma is  a bitch and criminals get what they deserve


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> Why did he grab the gun?  Even if the white dude said something insulting or provocative, one doesn’t try to disarm an armed man. Seems to me he wasn’t thinking clearly.
> 
> Does this make the actions of the white dudes acceptable? Hell no.  However if someone runs up to you and physically tries to take your gun, what are you to conclude?


Watch the video closely. When the first shot rang out, the black guy was rounding the corner of the truck. It's very possible that he did not know if the shot was coming from the guy standing in back of the truck or the one who was already pointing the shotgun at the jogger. I would have done exactly the same thing. Once that first shot rang out, the jogger probably  figured out he had only one option in those split seconds.


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> This guys criminal record is coming out, it’s gonna come out this guy  was a burglar, probably beat women, was probably grab his dick in front of peoples house, Trying  to intimidate all the white people..


Has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who's the criminal in this case?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Well, that can be debated, I suppose.

What can't be debated is that Travis McMichael is going before a grand jury where he could be indicted for murder, and the criminal background of Arbery will have no impact on that...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Idk let’s wait for the investigation, all
I saw was self defense. You r seeing shots happen that never did lol


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


He’s already been charged with murder.


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


What makes you think it was an attack by this jogger? The video is crystal clear, that the jogger was attacking no one, while shots rang out first. That's what you are conveniently not seeing. Shots rang out first, while the Black guy was rounding the truck on the right side.


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I'm not seeing shots, I'm hearing them on video. There was no mistaking that. The only self defense I saw was a black guy rounding the front of a truck while the first shot rang out to try and grab the gun from the guy who was already standing out from the truck with the gun pointed in the black guys direction. What was the white guy doing standing out of his truck? Answer, he had a shotgun that needed to be cleared from the door and window. This was totally planned.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



The criminals would appear to be Travis and Gregory McMichael...


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


As he should be. That's exactly what it was. No one in his or her right frame of mind, can excuse the driver of physically getting out of his truck then pointing a shotgun at the jogger. The jogger was running. The driver stopped and got out with a shotgun. The driver instigated the confrontation, not the jogger.


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Indeed they do:

"I'm very comfortable in telling you that there's more than sufficient probable cause in this case for felony murder." - GBI Director Vic Reynolds

A suspect in the killing of Ahmaud Arbery was involved in a previous investigation of him, recused prosecutor says


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Your lying because your a racist, you want to victimize blacks people, you push this narrative for control.. your not nice. Give black people a chance.. Do you know the name of the 40 black people shot in America the same AA was shot? Asking for a friend


----------



## Meathead (May 9, 2020)

No one cares about a dead thug unless he's killed by a cop or a white man.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Travis McMichael looks like he's a few fries short of a happy meal.

The sad part is that the guy's probably so fucking stupid that he did only exactly what his old man told him to do. Daddy said "Kill the black guy", so he did.

There were two of them, and Arbery was unarmed. The only reason they would need guns would be that they were complete and total pussies...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



How do you run a business when you're so totally fucking illiterate?


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


If I am lying, then post up the video, and tell me, at what point in that video am I wrong? The rest of your post, not only is nonsensical and makes no sense, but it fundamentally lacks basic grammar skills. Your grammar skills suggest you never finished high school? Seriously!  Go back to school.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...





Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I see a black man running at a white guy to take his gun, prove me wrong


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 9, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.  He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.  And that's just what My gut is telling Me as an investigator.  And you know how the Black community politicizes and mobilizes even when the evidence is clear that the Black criminal who is shot was threatening and firing with deadly force at Police Officers.
> ...


I investigated insurance claims.  Took statements, reviewed evidence, police reports. Decided on whether to pay or not.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> My initial gut feeling tells Me, AA was involved in some kind burglary, and maybe even was armed.  He was caught, ditched his gun, might have even shot at the guys chasing after him, and then the result was that he was caught, tried to fight them off, and then got shot when he went for the other guys gun.



Burglars almost never carry a weapon. Gregory McMichael likely knew this, so he should've known the need for two firearms would be unfounded.

If someone who is unarmed breaks into a house, it's burglary in the third degree.

If someone who's armed breaks into a house, it's burglary in the first degree, and that carries a much stiffer penalty. If there's someone in the house during the commission of a crime, it's armed robbery...



> He was a thief... maybe he didn't learn his lesson.



Interestingly enough, despite Gregory McMichael's claim that there were a string of break-ins, the local police department has no records of any break-ins being reported...


----------



## gipper (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


That’s not what the video shows. It shows the dude trying to take the gun away. Why would he do that?


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



lol.


----------



## gipper (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he grab the gun?  Even if the white dude said something insulting or provocative, one doesn’t try to disarm an armed man. Seems to me he wasn’t thinking clearly.
> ...


Maybe, but it’s hard to tell.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Because as he was running around the passenger side of the pickup, Travis McMichael ran to the front of the truck, got in front of him and confronted him...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Travis and Gregory McMichael chased him down. That is irrefutable...


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



fight or flight.  he probably figured he would be shot in the back by running away - so he fought for his life.


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Not for me it isn't. Clear as a bell. My eyes never lie.


----------



## Faun (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Who was charged with murder?


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That's exactly how I see it as well.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Huh? We just went over that


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Tell me that Travis McMichael doesn't look like someone who's been smacked in the head with a phonebook...


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Tell me that Travis McMichael doesn't look like someone who's been smacked in the head with a phonebook...



more like a banjo smack 'em....


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


So...we are waiting for karma in your case, right?


----------



## gipper (May 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


That could be, but it might be dumb on his part. I find it hard to believe they would just murder him in broad daylight.  Is there any evidence that these guys were out to murder a black dude?


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You really think he runs a business?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Well, they armed themselves and then chased him down...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



LOL!! No, not at all.

My comment was made more than a bit tongue-in-cheek...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Many people are armed, it’s America, and they have a right to ask questions


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


As far as i can tell, they were just out to threaten his life with guns, to get him to comply with their neighborhood watchboi citizen's arrest.

"Comply or be killed."

This is what guns do. They turn every encounter into a life or death situation. They are toxic. If someone threatens you with a gun, that is a threat to your life. And you are then justified in sticking a fork in their neck, or whatever it takes.


----------



## playtime (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



adrenaline kicks in & one goes on pure instinct.  they could have called it in & followed him.  they chose to stop, get out & kill him.  they were in a truck going after HIM.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Interestingly enough, despite Gregory McMichael's claim that there were a string of break-ins, the local police department has no records of any break-ins being reported...


What's your source on that claim of no robberies, nor breaking and entering?


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So we can all pull our guns out and wave them and point them when asking questions of others?


----------



## gipper (May 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Agreed, but


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


So the white dudes were out to kill. That might be hard to prove.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Why not


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> So the white dudes were out to kill.


Clearly not what i said or implied.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Because only dipshit idiots who have no business holding a firearm would wave them around and point them at people.

Not to mention that they, too, may be armed and would be justified in ending your life...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The police report stated they saw him go by the house tonight before work at the house with his hands down his pants showing that he had a gun..


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I don't think it would be difficult at all. 

Look at the facts:

They see a guy running down the street.

They arm themselves.

They get into the pickup truck and, by their own admission, chase him down.

If all they wanted to do was "talk", as they allege, there would've been no need, whatsoever, for them to arm themselves. The fact that they did that and chased him shows intent.

These white boys are gonna' be fucked six ways to Sunday...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Any chance you can you get someone who's _not_ illiterate to post for you?

Please provide a link to the police report which supports your claim. I challenge you, no, I defy you to do that. You can't do that because no such statement exists.

Even if the guy _did_ have his hands down his pants, that's a far cry from being conclusive evidence that he had a gun. After all, we know he did not...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Lol ok buddy haha


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



You can't refute a single thing I said...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


The link is in here some where


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Umm ok


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


"Hands down his pants" does not, in any way prove you have a gun. How do you draw that conclusion?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


You walk stop in front of the house you robbed, stand there and put your hands down your pants? Do you know the stats for black man and how violent they are why wouldn’t you come in again


----------



## Faun (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Learn English, comrade. Your translator is exposing you.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, it's not, liar...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> You walk stop in front of the house you robbed, stand there and put your hands down your pants? Do you know the stats for black man and how violent they are why wouldn’t you come in again



What? What the fuck are you trying to say?

You illiterate fuck.

What house did he just rob?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Lol


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> fight or flight. he probably figured he would be shot in the back by running away - so he fought for his life.


Perhaps, but you seem to give him the benefit of the doubt when the video does not show that.  The video shows that he had no interest in fleeing.  There were multiple opportunities for either armed man to shoot him, but they didn't until it became clear that this guy was going to take the shotgun and turn it on them.   His very aggressive actions shows me that he did not fear for his life.  He appeared to be angry.  Maybe he was mad that these crackers dared to catch him in the act.  

Either way, it is not the job of ordinary citizens to track down and confront a burglary suspect.  Follow him.  Report his whereabouts to police, but do NOT try to apprehend, because THIS shit happens.  

They deserve justice, but so does the victim.  This will not be over quickly, and rightly so.  

Play stupid games...

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yeah, everyone else is laughing, too.

At you...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I don't think it would be difficult at all.
> 
> Look at the facts:
> 
> ...


Shows intent to do WHAT???

Being armed does NOT prove intent to commit murder.   

Chasing down a person they suspect of burglary is stupid (because of its inherent danger, which also supports a need to be armed), but does not show intent to commit murder. 

.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry for my typos. I’m watching tv


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Perhaps, but you seem to give him the benefit of the doubt when the video does not show that.  The video shows that he had no interest in fleeing.  There were multiple opportunities for either armed man to shoot him, but they didn't until it became clear that this guy was going to take the shotgun and turn it on them.   His very aggressive actions shows me that he did not fear for his life.  He appeared to be angry.  Maybe he was mad that these crackers dared to catch him in the act.
> 
> Either way, it is not the job of ordinary citizens to track down and confront a burglary suspect.  Follow him.  Report his whereabouts to police, but do NOT try to apprehend, because THIS shit happens.
> 
> ...



Travis McMichael can clearly be seen standing on the driver's side of the vehicle. Arbery can clearly be seen running around the passenger side of the vehicle. McMichael can clearly be see running from the left to the right in front of the truck.

Considering the fact that he was armed with a shotgun, that's the aggressive action in the video.

Arbery was not caught in any "act", and certainly by these two. They saw him running down the road, and they chose to arm themselves and pursue him. If they only wanted to talk to him, they wouldn't have armed themselves. That will prove to be their greatest undoing...


----------



## Faun (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Watching 'Better Than Us', comrade?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Shows intent to do WHAT???
> 
> Being armed does NOT prove intent to commit murder.



Not at all.

However, when you arm yourself and then chase someone down and kill him, a strong case can be made that they intended exactly that. Apparently, authorities in Georgia agree with me as each has been charged with murder. Additionally, the guy who shot the video is also being investigated...



> Chasing down a person they suspect of burglary is stupid (because of its inherent danger, which also supports a need to be armed), but does not show intent to commit murder.



Well, I guess we'll see. They're sitting in a jail cell right now, so hopefully they're thinking about how they could've handled this more reasonably...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


 
You're too stupid for typos...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps, but you seem to give him the benefit of the doubt when the video does not show that.  The video shows that he had no interest in fleeing.  There were multiple opportunities for either armed man to shoot him, but they didn't until it became clear that this guy was going to take the shotgun and turn it on them.   His very aggressive actions shows me that he did not fear for his life.  He appeared to be angry.  Maybe he was mad that these crackers dared to catch him in the act.
> ...


Why not turn around if your not guilty?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I am a killer


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps, but you seem to give him the benefit of the doubt when the video does not show that.  The video shows that he had no interest in fleeing.  There were multiple opportunities for either armed man to shoot him, but they didn't until it became clear that this guy was going to take the shotgun and turn it on them.   His very aggressive actions shows me that he did not fear for his life.  He appeared to be angry.  Maybe he was mad that these crackers dared to catch him in the act.
> ...


Bullshit.

You cannot clearly see any of that shit.  What video are you watching?

CNN Video Page

At 0:41 you see Arbery running behind the truck with McMichael standing at the driver-side door.  
At 0:45 the camera points off to the right then down.
At 0:48 the camera comes back up and you see Arbery running to the right of the truck and McMichael standing 3 feet from the driver-side door of the truck.
0:49 the camera goes to the right again.
0:52 the camera comes back to the left and you see Arbery RUNNING AT the truck. From under the truck you see his foot almost all the way in front of the driver-side front wheel.  That's when you hear the shot.  At no time does it appear that McMichael ever crossed in front of the truck to the passenger side.

THAT is aggression toward McMichael.  Deny it.  

The rest of the video is Arbery CONTINUING to try to take the shotgun from McMichael.  


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Shows intent to do WHAT???
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Faun (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I am a killer


... of the English language.


----------



## bodecea (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No it does not.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Yes it does I read it


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it would be difficult at all.
> ...


A shot firing off when the jogger goes around the truck, only to be met with a guy and shotgun pointed at him, gives the jogger no options but to try and take the gun away.


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Yes!  We can deny it. You are conveniently not letting your eyes see exactly what happened. The first shot rang off before  Arbery got to the front of the truck. When that happened, he was probably confused as to who shot, and where  the shot came from. Remember, the fact that Arbery had to go around the truck to begin with , tells us Arbery and his forward momentum were forced to do so. And before he got to the very front, the first shot rang off. It would have confused anyone. Which explains why Arbery was trying to take the shotgun away from the McMichael fellow. He simply didn't know who shot.

There was no aggression towards McMichael. It was Avery's forward momentum and the initial shot that Avery in that split second, decided to try and take the gun.

McMichael had his shotgun pointed at Avery. How is that supposed to equate to Avery being the aggressor? Makes no sense.

And why was there an initial shot? And why was McMichael pointing a gun at Avery?  Why didn't they call the law?


----------



## BWK (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Show us this police report proving he had his hands down his pants with a gun. You can't can you? Why do you feel the need to lie? Oh, that's right, you admitted to being a racist.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


They said they thought he had a gun by how he reached down his pants


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 9, 2020)

Dear assholes. 

What would have happened if the two morons had gone to confront the lone black dude but had NOT decided to bring their firearms? 

Let’s discuss.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Dear assholes.
> 
> What would have happened if the two morons had gone to confront the lone black dude but had NOT decided to bring their firearms?
> 
> Let’s discuss.


Well  we have a long history of white men intimidating blacks with no guns.. My aunt worked at Gillette in South Boston, The black workers need a security just to take him to the parking lot.. Blacks were terrified of white men it’s all Democrats put them on the slave plantations to
Protect the bad culture, which is destroying the good African-American culture


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Dear assholes.
> 
> What would have happened if the two morons had gone to confront the lone black dude but had NOT decided to bring their firearms?
> 
> Let’s discuss.


My cousin got jumped and my uncle went to an all black project and yelled come on out here NICCA he had no fun and no black said anything.. Just because you’re scared of them doesn’t mean we are


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Dear assholes.
> ...



You did not answer the question.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Dear assholes.
> ...



You did not answer the question.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he grab the gun?  Even if the white dude said something insulting or provocative, one doesn’t try to disarm an armed man. Seems to me he wasn’t thinking clearly.
> ...



Why don't you go up to a cop and tell him that?

If I don't need one he doesn't need one. After all there is nobody special that he deals with in the public spectrum that I might not run into myself in the course of my daily life.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 9, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Travis McMichael looks like he's a few fries short of a happy meal.
> 
> The sad part is that the guy's probably so fucking stupid that he did only exactly what his old man told him to do. Daddy said "Kill the black guy", so he did.
> 
> There were two of them, and Arbery was unarmed. The only reason they would need guns would be that they were complete and total pussies...



Again. Go tell a cop that.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Why are you afraid?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Projecting how you feel? I got your back white boy lol


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Nothing to do with their discussion, or with message board neither.


You're mistaken.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 9, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Why is that necessary?  He wants brownie points for that?


----------



## Asclepias (May 9, 2020)

playtime said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


He seems to get triggered daily.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 9, 2020)

Considering half of Americas violent crime is perpetrated by a race that has 13% of the nations population, whites carrying guns around blacks makes good survival sense. You never know when you'll have a run in with one of these violent negros.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


There are statutes that define what a message board is, I didn't make this up.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Done it more than once, in fact my 30+ year career is based on it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 9, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Considering half of Americas violent crime is perpetrated by a race that has 13% of the nations population, whites carrying guns around blacks makes good survival sense. You never know when you'll have a run in with one of these violent negros.



Again I will pay you good money if you’ll grab your phone and have someone video you going up to any black adult and call them a negro to their face.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 9, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Considering half of Americas violent crime is perpetrated by a race that has 13% of the nations population, whites carrying guns around blacks makes good survival sense. You never know when you'll have a run in with one of these violent negros.
> ...



Thanks for admitting blacks are a violent race.  Thus whites needing the guns. The damn negros are a thoughtless bunch who resort to violence first.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> Whatever it was, he certainly wasn’t thinking clearly.
> 
> It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to understand attacking an armed man, could result in your death.


You're jogging along, there is a group of 3 white men in a pickup truck down south in Georgia following the jogger, yelling at him to "STOP" claiming they want to talk to him.  At this point I'm sure Abery surmised that whatever they wanted or wanted to talk about was not good so he kept going, at one point it is reported, turning around possibly in an attempt to evade or escape them.  

When they finally get ahead of him and block his pathway with the truck he goes around the truck only to discover at least one of the men who have been attempting to flag him down and get him to stop, standing there with a shotgun in his hands.

At this point he probably considered himself already under attack and may have reacted by what he considered as a fight for his life.

So can you not put yourself in his shoes just for a moment and think about what he must have experienced as these males were pursuing him?  What if it were you and a group of three black guys were chasing you in a pick-up, yelling at you to stop running, that they want to talk to you, but when they exit the vehicle one or more of them are carrying long guns.

You know they train women to put up a fight if necessary rather than to let someone abduct them or go willingly.  Maybe they had indicated to him that they were going to do something to him that he didn't want and figured it was better to die fighting than to let them do whatever it was they had in mind for him.  

It's not like black men in the south haven't been dragged behind pickups, lynched, burned or murdered before. 

And many times, the perpetrators were never prosecuted.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 9, 2020)

jc456 said:


> sort of what you're now doing to him? hahahahahaha the irony.


I'm not doing anythng to "him" other than answering a question he asked directly of me.


----------



## OldLady (May 9, 2020)

You learn something new every day.  I thought the Grand Jury had already said "murder" and that's why the two were arrested.  But no, they've been arrested but they have to wait for the courts to reopen before the Grand Jury decides if there is evidence enough to try the case.

THAT is why they were still protesting in front of the court house after the two were arrested the other night.  These guys may still walk free and clear.

As far as the court being closed, isn't Georgia the state that Trump was mad at for reopening too fast?   So movie theaters and eat-in restaurants can reopen Monday, but the courts are still closed?   That's kind of weird.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 9, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


And you base your decision whether or not to pay a claim on your gut rather than the evidence and/or the police reports?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Many people are armed, it’s America, and they have a right to ask questions


Attempting to question someone while armed might be seen as coersion.  Or a threat.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Many people are armed, it’s America, and they have a right to ask questions
> ...


Huh so cops should be disarmed?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 9, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


You do know racist whites passed the first gun control laws in the United States in order to ensure that the newly freed people of African descent would not be able to *lawfully *take up arms in their own defense against the Ku Klux Klan.  They didn't even want them owning dogs:


> The historical record provides compelling evidence that racism underlies gun control laws -- and not in any subtle way.  Throughout much of American history, gun control was openly stated as a method for keeping blacks and Hispanics "in their place," and to quiet the racial fears of whites.  This paper is intended to provide a brief summary of this unholy alliance of gun control and racism, and to suggest that gun control laws should be regarded as "suspect ideas," analogous to the "suspect classifications" theory of discrimination already part of the American legal system.
> 
> Racist arms laws predate the establishment of the United States. Starting in 1751, the French Black Code required Louisiana colonists to stop any blacks, and if necessary, beat "any black carrying any potential weapon, such as a cane."  If a black refused to stop on demand, and was on horseback, the colonist was authorized to "shoot to kill." [1] Slave possession of firearms was a necessity at times in a frontier society, yet laws continued to be passed in an attempt to prohibit slaves or free blacks from possessing firearms, except under very restrictively controlled conditions. [2] Similarly, in the sixteenth century the colony of New Spain, terrified of black slave revolts, prohibited all blacks, free and slave, from carrying arms. [3]
> 
> ...



So why were whites, who had all the guns and all the laws on their side still so afraid of blacks?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 9, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Yes and we created the nra to fight for blacks rights


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 9, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Considering half of Americas violent crime is perpetrated by a race that has 13% of the nations population, whites carrying guns around blacks makes good survival sense. You never know when you'll have a run in with one of these violent negros.


haha, look at the scared little pussy. Of course, all of you idiot rednecks are far more likely to shoot yourselves or one of your uncle-cousins than a scary negro. that's just statistics.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 9, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> 
> View attachment 333128


The guy in the quite correct shirt looks nothing like either of the men under arrest.








						2 men charged with murder in fatal shooting of black jogger in Georgia
					

Gregory McMichael and his son, Travis, were both charged with murder and aggravated assault.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 9, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Good let’s find a lawyer and see what I did wrong on this Messageboard. Lol


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Travis McMichael looks like he's a few fries short of a happy meal.
> ...



Tell a cop what?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Considering half of Americas violent crime is perpetrated by a race that has 13% of the nations population, whites carrying guns around blacks makes good survival sense. You never know when you'll have a run in with one of these violent negros.
> ...



And what would be the point of doing that?


----------



## Snouter (May 10, 2020)

The savage criminal was not a jogger.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Before I answer, can you take a guess?


----------



## Camp (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Neither of the alleged murderers, in this case, were policemen.


----------



## Camp (May 10, 2020)

Snouter said:


> The savage criminal was not a jogger.


Funny, you post a 46+ minute video full of speculations. unprovable allegations and distorted judgments and ends pleading for people to not make a judgment until all the facts are available. Brainwashed folks like you see nothing nonsensical or goofy with the hypocritical thesis behind this blogger's position. Obviously it makes sense to you.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Huh what does that mean


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



First you'd need to explain how it wouldn't be a stupid, pointless thing to do...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Camp said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > The savage criminal was not a jogger.
> ...



The video is all the proof that those who support the killer will need. Supposition and and unanswered questions are sufficient.

I'm glad this case is no longer in the hands of the local authorities...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


So you think he was jogging?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Sure.

After all, when there are people who are stupid enough to believe that Travis and Gregory McMichael only wanted to "talk", believing that Arbery was jogging isn't nearly as big a stretch...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Come on answer the question


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I did, dipshit.

You asked if I thought he was jogging. My response was "Sure".

Exactly how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I based My decision off of the evidence.  "Evidence being gathered includes security surveillance video from the home under construction, as well as surveillance video from other homes in the neighborhood, Barnhill said." Source: Shooting death presents conflict of interest for local DA's office


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Maybe Haiti should... not be Haiti anymore... Become Tortuga... a declaration of eternal hatred by "Black" nation in Atlantis is something to fear, and regard as an eternal threat until the threat is removed, which would be removal of the nation founded upon eternal hatred of Europeans. French people, by the way, Europeans looking at this post are Keltic (inc. Norman and Austrian/East Francian Teutons), Latin, and Greek.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Here's some more additional evidence:


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



Evidence of what? What in that video justifies the shooting and killing of an unarmed man?

And could the quality of that video be worse? There's no way to positively identify the person in the video.

But, even if it is Arbery, he was still chased down by the two armed men (who hadn't seen that video, btw) and killed. Arbery was unarmed. Because they chased him down and confronted him with a firearm, they can't claim self defense...


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Because he grabbed the gun, he had a gun in his hand.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



What??

An unarmed man was chased down by two armed men. The unarmed man was shot and killed.

Because the white guys armed themselves and chased him, they can't claim self defense. They instigated the entire incident.

Your logic is almost as bad as another idiot here who proclaimed that, because the pickup got in front of Arbery, that Arbery was chasing the truck.

Use a little common sense...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I said from the beginning, dude is not a "jogger". Media called him a "jogger" because that suppose to clear him of anything that he might have done. Even with an evidence that he was breaking into houses, they're keep pushing the narrative "he was good boy, he was turning his life around, he was going to church, dindu nuffin. Hey, he was just innocent "jogger", who like to go to neighborhoods, smell the roses, while thinking about life he could have... if he could've just break into right house and score big.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> I said from the beginning, dude is not a "jogger". Media called him a "jogger" because that suppose to clear him of anything that he might have done. Even with an evidence that he was breaking into houses, they're keep pushing the narrative "he was good boy, he was turning his life around, he was going to church, dindu nuffin. Hey, he was just innocent "jogger", who like to go to neighborhoods, smell the roses, while thinking about life he could have... if he could've just break into right house and score big.



He was labeled a "jogger" because he was known to jog. It's what he enjoyed. Certainly in the video in which he's murdered, his gait is not that of someone fleeing anything or anyone. It's a jogger's gait.

And, in the end, it matters not. Travis McMichaels armed himself, chased him down, confronted him with a shotgun and killed him. Those are facts. They're not in dispute.

I got five bucks says McMichaels either becomes somebody's prison bitch or is killed in prison in short order...


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Perhaps the person should have tried not stealing. Sometimes armed people might show up to defend the property, and then if you threaten them... well.

What makes this case so special anyway? People are gunned down in Chicago all the time, you know certain people are 13 percent of the population but commit 50 percent of the crime? Oh... the perpetrators were white... so fuck those guys who claim race does not matter.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Logic.  AA had a gun in his hand. True statement. I'd stand on the side of the retired Police Officer, especially if he has a stellar racism free record, and maybe he was justly defending his home and neighborhood against a burglar?  If he was a burglar, and was refusing to surrender before the police arrived, then going after that gun was a mighty big mistake.  He might not have been shot if he didn't do that.  But you gotta know what was going through McMichael's head if AA got a hold of that gun.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> Perhaps the person should have tried not stealing. Sometimes armed people might show up to defend the property, and then if you threaten them... well.



But that's not what happened.

Travis McMichaels didn't see that video. He didn't see Arbery going into the house that was under construction. All he knows is that Daddy told him to get a gun, get the truck and chase him down. He got out of his pickup, armed with a shotgun, and confronted Arbery, killing him.

Those are facts which cannot be refuted.

There are times when deadly force is legal to use. It was not in this case. They can't claim self defense because they initiated the entire thing...



> What makes this case so special anyway? People are gunned down in Chicago all the time, you know certain people are 13 percent of the population but commit 50 percent of the crime? Oh... the perpetrators were white... so fuck those guys who claim race does not matter.



Just so you're aware, I'm a white conservative in my late 50's, and I carry a gun every single day, so I don't base my opinions on race...


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



Black people make bad moves like that all the time, just recently I read that two black men decided to steal some shoes, had a gun and shot down and killed white people for a pair of shoes. Strangely the media is nowhere to be found. We will see...


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I don't see that story... but by the numbers reported in from 2000 to 2016, Sapiens are murdering Neanderthals more than the other way around. https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/race-and-homicide-in-america-by-the-numbers


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



Your comments could not be more devoid of logic.

How did that gun get into his hands? Travis McMichael got out of the truck that he chased Arbery down in, got out and confronted Arbery. He didn't know Arbery from Adam. He just acted on what his father told him, and that's just not a valid defense.

Your logic is akin to you falling into a swimming pool and then blaming the guy who filled the pool for your being wet...


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


_*"But you gotta know what was going through McMichael's head if AA got a hold of that gun."*_

I would guess the same thing that was going through Arbery's mind as he saw a guy with a shotgun standing in his path for no apparent reason while they were yelling at him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> I said from the beginning, dude is not a "jogger".


So what? You say that because he is black.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Wow, that's interesting.

It also has exactly nothing to do with this case...


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



What do you mean it has nothing to do with the case? If the races were swapped this would not even make the morning news.

I am tired of this bullshit. Can't they at least find a truly INNOCENT black man before rage baiting into these stories? It's always some clearly criminal idiot with a record, caught on the act itself.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> What do you mean it has nothing to do with the case? If the races were swapped this would not even make the morning news.



Your whining about the inequality of news reporting has nothing to do with McMichaels murdering Aubery...



> I am tired of this bullshit. Can't they at least find a truly INNOCENT black man before rage baiting into these stories? It's always some clearly criminal idiot with a record, caught on the act itself.



What was he caught doing? The video showing a person running into a house is hardly conclusive. You're assigning guilt based on skin color. At least be honest enough to admit that.

Nevertheless, he wasn't "caught" doing anything by the man who shot and killed him. You need to get that through that pointed little head of yours. Even if the person in the video _was _Aubery, McMichaels had no knowledge that video even existed, so he can't claim that he was pursuing the guy seen in the video.

At best, all McMichael's can claim is that he chased Aubery down because his Daddy told him to. That's a decision that he'll have a lot of time to regret while he sits in prison...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 10, 2020)

MacTheKnife said:


> he must have though he would just snatch the gun and shoot the white guy with his own weapon.....surprise surprise dat white dude knew what he was doing...must have been well trained.



After doing a good amount of jogging, Arbery was not at full-strength to pull the gun away. Also, his hands were sweaty from jogging and may not have gotten a good grip on the gun. McMichael had both of these advantages.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



Are you crazy? Where does someone stealing something even come in? What was even taken from this construction site? Was there actually a theft from this site? How is whatever the theft was connected to Arbery?

For the geographically ignorant, Georgia is nowhere near Chicago.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever it was, he certainly wasn’t thinking clearly.
> ...


So, instead of continuing on or heading for the tree line, he runs over and tries to take a shotgun from one of the men?

Nah.  He was not afraid.  He was mad.  

.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the person should have tried not stealing. Sometimes armed people might show up to defend the property, and then if you threaten them... well.
> ...



And there is nothing that connects Arbery to the house under construction, either. As far as I know, there is no evidence that anything was stolen from the construction site by anyone. The owner of the house claims to have some film from a motion-activated camera on the property of a person moving around the property, which he refuses to release. There is no link here to Arbery. And what is the link between the McMichaels and the owner that they would know about this?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Why was travis in the middle of the street holding a loaded shotgun? I just spoke with my cousin in Atlanta last night, but I'll call him again. Do people in Georgia just stand out in the middle of the road with shotguns? Is this a local custom?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


You have CLEARLY made up your mind despite what video evidence shows. 

Do I need to walk you though the video again?

McMichael never approached Arbery on the passenger side of the truck.  It was Arbery who ran around the right side of the truck, the darted toward McMichael.  The shotgun goes off bad Arbery is pulling on it on the driver-side. 

One could easily conclude, based on the video evidence, that Arbery unnecessarily escalated the incident.  One could further conclude that his actions confirm guilt. His aggressive charge toward McMichael indicates that he was mad that he got caught.  And no soft-looking fat little red-headed cracker was going to catch him.  He was gonna take that shotgun and take out witnesses to his burglary.

I’m not saying that’s how it happened, but the video evidence supports that conclusion just as easily (if not more easily) than your unwarranted conclusion of murder.



.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


How much of that footage have you seen?


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


McMichael created the situation which makes him the initial aggressor and can not claim self defense.

And no one can say if McMichael moved across the front of the truck. That’s obscured in the video.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> McMichael created the situation which makes him the initial aggressor and can not claim self defense.


How?

If you say "because he had a gun" BULLSHIT!!!!  

The mere possession of a firearm is NOT aggression.



colfax_m said:


> no one can say if McMichael moved across the front of the truck. That’s obscured in the video.


It's clear to everyone that Arbery ran at McMichael.  You can't see where McMichael is when Arbery ran at him, but the first shot went off all the way over on the driver's side of the truck. 


.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> What was the white guy doing standing out of his truck? Answer, he had a shotgun that needed to be cleared from the door and window. This was totally planned.



It's highly likely they planned to confront Arbery as many times as necessary until Arbery got frustrated enough to attack and then they knew they could shoot him, and in their minds, it would look like an accident. That is why the McMichaels had a friend videotaping.


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> It's highly likely they planned to confront Arbery as many times as necessary until Arbery got frustrated enough to attack and then they knew they could shoot him, and in their minds, it would look like an accident. That is why the McMichaels had a friend videotaping.


So they knew the thug was stupid enough to attack them? That's what you're saying.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> How?
> 
> If you say "because he had a gun" BULLSHIT!!!!
> 
> The mere possession of a firearm is NOT aggression.


Because they were chasing him, attempting to cut him off and intercept him and pulled their truck up to him specifically to stop him.

If you can’t see where McMichael is, then how can you say it’s clear that he never approached Arbery? You can’t. It’s not “clear”. It’s anything but.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

Which


colfax_m said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Which footage, the surveillance footage?  There's not much to see, can't see the face... can match the clothes maybe, looks like a white tshirt and blue pants or shorts.  I wouldn't be able to make a determination based off this video alone.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Meathead said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > It's highly likely they planned to confront Arbery as many times as necessary until Arbery got frustrated enough to attack and then they knew they could shoot him, and in their minds, it would look like an accident. That is why the McMichaels had a friend videotaping.
> ...


Not stupidity. Fear for his life. When three armed men are chasing you, what else would you conclude?


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


The clothes in the surveillance video appear to be similar in appearance to the clothes being worn by AA at the time the McMichaels confronted him.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Which
> 
> 
> colfax_m said:
> ...


Surveillance from the homes in the area?
Probably not.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 10, 2020)

I'm a truck driver. I jog daily all over the country. In my years of driving I have never once jogged on private property or thru a construction zone.


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


No, definitely stupidity. Darwin proved right once again.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



After I'd just illegally trespassed in a construction zone and went into a building under construction? I'd think they caught me and I was running away so they couldn't stop me.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Which
> ...


The surveillance footage is reportedly from a home security camera.  Ahmaud Arbery case: Additional video being reviewed, authorities say Additionally, it is reported that he began running when exiting the house, which is suspicious behavior.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

Prediction on what happened:

The black man committed a burglary when two heroic white people came in for a citizen arrest. The black man knowing what he had done, knew he was in deep trouble and made the same calculation as the "gentle bear" before him - trying to grapple the citizen police' gun. That's when he got shot.

A other prediction - the media will be doing its usual "hands up don't shoot" bullshit narrative. It's quite clear who the bad and good guys were in the case and usually behavior does not happen to change over night - especially a night before a burglary.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the beginning, dude is not a "jogger". Media called him a "jogger" because that suppose to clear him of anything that he might have done. Even with an evidence that he was breaking into houses, they're keep pushing the narrative "he was good boy, he was turning his life around, he was going to church, dindu nuffin. Hey, he was just innocent "jogger", who like to go to neighborhoods, smell the roses, while thinking about life he could have... if he could've just break into right house and score big.
> ...



He was named "jogger" because he was seen running in the video. If he was walking, media would name him "walker", and still proclaim him innocent. He was known to break into houses, so he could be named "robber" by your standard. He could've been named "former prisoner" on probation. 

But no, from all his past, media chose, and you accepted one little snippet to characterize him completely. You don't "jog" in cargo shorts, 14 miles away from home. That's where you go when you want to rob the places. The media story could've been more believable if they said "dindu" had bag of Skittles in his pocket.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Tell me that Travis McMichael doesn't look like someone who's been smacked in the head with a phonebook...



And Travis is still asking for all the names of those that hit him. Unfortunately, it's a long list.


----------



## gipper (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


If I saw a guy with a shotgun, I’m not going to run toward him. I’m running away from him. Call me crazy.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Because they were chasing him, attempting to cut him off and intercept him and pulled their truck up to him specifically to stop him.


And that does not justify Arbery's aggression.




colfax_m said:


> If you can’t see where McMichael is, then how can you say it’s clear that he never approached Arbery? You can’t. It’s not “clear”. It’s anything but.


You can't see him anywhere in the frame when Arbery RUNS AT HIM!!!!

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

gipper said:


> If I saw a guy with a shotgun, I’m not going to run toward. I’m running away from him. Call me crazy.


That's because you are probably not guilty of burglary or mad that a fat little white cracker tried to catch you.

.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Not stupidity. Fear for his life. When three armed men are chasing you, what else would you conclude?


You certainly don't run 10 feet toward someone who is armed unless you're a stupid motherfucker.  That's for goddamn certain.

What's really the issue here is that YOU want to condemn anyone who dares to arm themselves.  You couldn't be more transparent.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


>


Well, that's interesting.

Is it him?

Did you hear that "engaged in no illegal activity"? Well, except trespassing.  They forgot that one. 

.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

It's pretty clear he tried to grapple the guns. It makes zero sense that the citizen police would shoot a person just for a heck of it. Knowing how these cases usually go down in actual police situation, you can make a quite good guess. And the police is much less trigger happy than average citizen. That's probably why the robber was able to almost pull of what he was trying to accomplish.

Let's also not forget that every single time the media has tried to pull this fake shit off, they have been wrong. Preferring criminals over regular people might have something to do with it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> It's pretty clear he tried to grapple the guns. It makes zero sense that the citizen police would shoot a person just for a heck of it. Knowing how these cases usually go down in actual police situation, you can make a quite good guess. And the police is much less trigger happy than average citizen. That's probably why the robber was able to almost pull of what he was trying to accomplish.


The gun grabbers are trying to tie possession of a firearm alone to actual aggression.  

.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


>


Thanks... but why are they only showing a few seconds of the video?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Sorry guys, but he was "pursuing career as an electrician", for seven years. He was on the construction site to just check out the wiring, and trespassing is popular alternative to an apprenticeship. You're not a man if you don't inspect random construction sites. Everyone knows this!


----------



## Ame®icano (May 10, 2020)

Does this looks like a "jogging"?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Tell me that Travis McMichael doesn't look like someone who's been smacked in the head with a phonebook...



Since you know so much about photos, and you can judge book by its cover, can you explain to us, why media would use a high school yearbook photo for a 25 year old, when they can use more recent mugshot?


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


And these two geniuses are responsible:


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Not stupidity. Fear for his life. When three armed men are chasing you, what else would you conclude?
> ...


You’re kind of contradicting yourself here. Why wouldn’t I run towards an armed man if I’m supposed to ignore the fact that they’re armed?

I wouldn’t care if they armed themselves if they hadnt done so in an attempt to form a posse to go after someone they had no business with.


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


They are. One less thug. Good on them!


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Unlike these two, he has no history of violence.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Total bullshit, if you stop someone and he attacks you you have every right to defend yourself.

Let's not forget the "jogger" created the initial situation by robbing.

The repeat of the "gentle bear" episode... again. Every election year the lying leftists pull this off.


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


He does now. Watch the thug on the video. Just like the other dumbshits, Big Mike and Trayvon, he got himself killed. Idiots, all of 'em!


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Self defense is not illegal. Arbery has a right to defend himself. He didn’t pick this fight. In fact, he attempted to run from it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> You’re kind of contradicting yourself here. Why wouldn’t I run towards an armed man if I’m supposed to ignore the fact that they’re armed?


How is that contradictory?  

You don't run toward somebody who is armed and try to take his gun.  But, just because he is armed, does not mean he is trying to murder you.

By that retarded logic, every cop is trying to murder anyone they come into contact with.



colfax_m said:


> I wouldn’t care if they armed themselves if they hadnt done so in an attempt to form a posse to go after someone they had no business with.


Stupid?  Yes.  Murder?  I am not so sure, given the context. 

But if this was a string of burglaries they had been trying to resolve for a long period of time, you can't really blame civilians for being active.

I just don't think they should have attempted to approach him.

.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Where did the McMichael’s get the right to stop  citizen?

They’re not cops.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Robbing what? What did he steal?


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yeah, it's not our first rodeo.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Self defense is not illegal. Arbery has a right to defend himself. He didn’t pick this fight. In fact, he attempted to run from it.


Self-defense requires fear of IMMINENT bodily injury or death.  Where was that BEFORE he ran at McMichael? 

I know what you're gonna say.   They were armed.  Bullshit.  That's not enough.


It appears that he DID pick this fight.  He could have just kept on running, rather than ATTACK McMichael, which the video CLEARLY shows.

He did NOT attempt to run from it.  He ran AT McMichael.  Deny it.  I'll show you the video.

.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Which insurance company do you work for because if this is an example of your investigative skills then I want to change companies if I have any policies with yours.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > You’re kind of contradicting yourself here. Why wouldn’t I run towards an armed man if I’m supposed to ignore the fact that they’re armed?
> ...



It seemed contradictory because you’re telling me its irrelevant but sought fit to say they shouldn’t run toward an ARMED man implying it is relevant. You’d didn’t say “and try to take his gun”. McMichael put themselves in his path. That was their choice.

Funnily enough no reports of burglaries in the two months preceding except for a stolen pistol with no eyewitnesses or evidence. I can blame citizens for abject stupidity for what they did. They made life changing decisions for all involved. This tragedy is on them.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Self defense is not illegal. Arbery has a right to defend himself. He didn’t pick this fight. In fact, he attempted to run from it.
> ...


They were chasing him, attempting to cut him off, to intercept him. They put themselves in his path repeatedly. They shouted at him telling him to stop. 

And they did so while brandishing firearms.

A rational person would find that to be a threatening situation. Do you disagree?


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Meathead said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Arbery behaved in self defense. If it wasn’t, the McMichael’s wouldn’t be sitting in jail right now.

Arbery had no history of violence. He was not a thug.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> It seemed contradictory because you’re telling me its irrelevant but sought fit to say they shouldn’t run toward an ARMED man implying it is relevant. You’d didn’t say “and try to take his gun”. McMichael put themselves in his path. That was their choice.


You shouldn't run at a 300 pound muscle man either, but just because he is a beefcake does NOT make him an aggressor.

Do you see your bullshit logic now?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Arbery behaved in self defense.


Didn't look like it to me when he RAN AT McMichael.   Sorry.  That's a FACT you cannot escape.  Not buying your bullshit.

.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I've seen some of the snapshots pulled from the video footage that are inconclusive and insufficient as a legal basis for running someone down who may or may not be the individual who committed the crime and was caught on tape.  Most certainly not sufficient to identify him enough to effect a citizen's arrest.

The liability angle of attempting to effect a citizen arrest if you have the wrong person or if you don't do it properly is daunting which is why many people who work in public safety and security don't do this unless the offense happens right in front them and even still, that doesn't prevent the "victim" from trying to have them arrested and then subsequently suing them.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Arbery behaved in self defense.
> ...


Then you’re only considering a small fraction of the facts.

Why ignore the rest of the facts?


----------



## Meathead (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yeah, and Big Mike and Trayvon weren't thugs either then.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Who cares... a situation being threatening does not mean you get to grab someone's gun and attempt to shoot them. Further, it was a citizen arrest.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Like what?  

It's not assault to approach someone.  It's not assault to say "hey, we want to talk to you."  It's not assault to be armed.

It IS assault to run at someone and try to take the item they are holding.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I am not big on the whole “citizens arrest” thing. We give authority to certain people to make arrests to the exclusion of others. That’s to prevent unnecessary violence in the absence of apparent authority.  Some random individual of the street trying to arrest me may appear to me to be someone trying to rob me.  That certainly does not give me the right to draw and fire, nor does it give him the right to draw and fire.  It also doesn’t give anyone the right to attempt to take a weapon away from another.

Based on the video, it does not appear that this “jogger“ made any attempt to reason with anybody.

These two idiots screwed up by trying to apprehend someone who appeared to be a burglary suspect. That mistake should not be considered murder. That’s the real issue.

.


----------



## Norman (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Well, if you had illegally entered a building maybe you would have a different perspective.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


So you know how a store or any other place that is private property can tell you that you can't have a weapon on their premises even if the state says you lawfully can? (you have a CCW or it's a open carry state)  

If you walk into a place with your weapon holstered but it can be plainly seen and the property owners don't want you there, all they can do is ask you to leave.  You haven't actually commited a crime just because you're on their property and they don't appreciate you being there.  If however you refuse to leave, then you are committing a crime of trespass and one for which can be arrested thereby forcibly removed from their property.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> Well, if you had illegally entered a building maybe you would have a different perspective.


Yes.  That would probably make me want to run at someone who is armed who is trying to report me.  Evidence of guilt.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So you know how a store or any other place that is private property can tell you that you can't have a weapon on their premises even if the state says you lawfully can? (you have a CCW or it's a open carry state)


In Texas, you have to post a huge sign that cites the statute and gives notice.  



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> If you walk into a place with your weapon holstered but it can be plainly seen and the property owners don't want you there, all they can do is ask you to leave. You haven't actually commited a crime just because you're on their property and they don't appreciate you being there. If however you refuse to leave, then you are committing a crime of trespass and one for which can be arrested thereby forcibly removed from their property.


That's only for places open to the public.  This is not one of those places.

.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


But is IS considered assault to point a weapon at someone, whether it's loaded or not.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > So you know how a store or any other place that is private property can tell you that you can't have a weapon on their premises even if the state says you lawfully can? (you have a CCW or it's a open carry state)
> ...


So stepping on someone's lawn is trespassing?  Or pulling into their driveway to turn around?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> But is IS considered assault to point a weapon at someone, whether it's loaded or not.


Where is the evidence of that BEFORE Arbery assaulted McMichael?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So stepping on someone's lawn is trespassing? Or pulling into their driveway to turn around?


Yes, and yes. 

The fact that charges are not often pressed is irrelevant.

.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



You don't need to be a cop to initiate a citizens arrest. The fact that 911 got calls about suspicious behavior and we have two videos of him trespassing in a construction zone that he had no right to be in shows he had committed a crime and was running. Two heros stopped him and he made the mistake of trying to grab the gun. Him and Travvy can rot together.


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


How are they supposed to stop a burglar WITHOUT putting themselves in his path?


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 10, 2020)

Godboy said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Maybe the left would rather the two sit in that house under construction and wait for him to come back and ask him nicely to stop trespassing?


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No its not. Making up fake laws isnt going to score you any points here. Do better next time.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


No, he is right, at least in Texas.  Pointing an unloaded gun is still considered assault, but only when not justified or excused.

There is no evidence that anyone pointed a gun PRIOR to Arbery assaulting McMichael.  

.


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Godboy said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Let the police do their job.


----------



## colfax_m (May 10, 2020)

Godboy said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


These guys are trying to get us to believe they had no intention of stopping him.

Admitting McMichael was trying to stop him makes him the aggressor and therefore opens him up to liability for the outcome of his actions, in this case murder.

Which is why some supporters of McMichael are trying to get us to believe that they were only following or just wanting to ask them questions, not arrest them.


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


The police werent there, obviously. How stupid ARE you?


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Did I say they were?


----------



## james bond (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Most of the racist white cops vote Democrat.


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If they werent there, how are they supposed to "do their job"? Your logic is terribly flawed.


----------



## cnm (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > So stepping on someone's lawn is trespassing? Or pulling into their driveway to turn around?
> ...


Whatever...
​_*Personal Property*_
_Under Georgia law, it is a criminal trespass to knowingly and maliciously interfere with another person's use of personal property without consent. The mental components of "knowingly" and "maliciously" mean the act of interference must be intentional, as opposed to an involuntary act such as sneezing or an accident. The act must also be intended to interfere with the other person's enjoyment. If anyone intentionally damages another person's property and that damage exceeds $500 in value, this is also criminal trespass under Georgia law.
_​​_*Real Property*_
_Georgia also defines criminal trespass in relation to real property. It is unlawful to enter someone's land or premises after having been warned by the owner not to or to remain on the property or premises after having been told to leave by the owner. It is also criminal trespass to enter a person's land or premises with the intent of committing any unlawful act. Georgia's criminal trespass law is written so that in addition to trespass on land, entering any kind of vehicle under circumstances that would constitute criminal trespass on land is also criminal trespass._​_Georgia Criminal Trespass Laws_​


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> You don't need to be a cop to initiate a citizens arrest. The fact that 911 got calls about suspicious behavior and we have two videos of him trespassing in a construction zone that he had no right to be in shows he had committed a crime and was running. Two heros stopped him and he made the mistake of trying to grab the gun. Him and Travvy can rot together.



The guy who shot the jogger had no knowledge about him trespassing in a construction zone. Therefore it has no impact on whether or not he chose to squeeze the trigger.

Your "hero" is going to be big, black buck's prison bitch...


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

james bond said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to be a cop to initiate a citizens arrest. The fact that 911 got calls about suspicious behavior and we have two videos of him trespassing in a construction zone that he had no right to be in shows he had committed a crime and was running. Two heros stopped him and he made the mistake of trying to grab the gun. Him and Travvy can rot together.
> ...


And he's going to love it when he finds out he shot an innocent black kid who was unarmed.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> He did NOT attempt to run from it.  He ran AT McMichael.  Deny it.  I'll show you the video.



I'll deny it, because you're dead wrong.

He ran around the passenger side of the truck because Travis McMichaels was standing on the driver's side with a shotgun. That's VERY clear in the video.

What's equally clear is that McMichaels then went from the driver's side of the truck to the front of the truck. Why would he have done that if he had no interest in confronting the jogger?

The biggest question, which remains unanswered by those who support the killers, is why did they arm themselves if they only wanted to talk to him?

They chased him down and they killed him. They cannot legitimately claim the shooting was in self defense...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Yup...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I know what you're gonna say.   They were armed.  Bullshit.  That's not enough.



Actually, it is, because they chased him down. They initiated everything that happened after that pickup stopped and, as a result, shoulder 100% of the responsibility.

If you confront someone with a gun in your hand, and that person ends up dead because you confronted him with a gun, you're fucked...


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Meathead said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > It's highly likely they planned to confront Arbery as many times as necessary until Arbery got frustrated enough to attack and then they knew they could shoot him, and in their minds, it would look like an accident. That is why the McMichaels had a friend videotaping.
> ...


That's a ridiculous question, based on racism, and a total lack of interest for accurate information.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > He did NOT attempt to run from it.  He ran AT McMichael.  Deny it.  I'll show you the video.
> ...


That is exactly what happened. And the fact that it is illegal to carry loaded firearms in a vehicle, shoot from a public road, and point a loaded shotgun at someone they were chasing down, proves there was no self defense by the shooters.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> These guys are trying to get us to believe they had no intention of stopping him.


So?  Trying to stop somebody is not assault.

Going after somebody and try to take their gun away from him is very much assault.  




Canon Shooter said:


> What's equally clear is that McMichaels then went from the driver's side of the truck to the front of the truck. Why would he have done that if he had no interest in confronting the jogger?


He did. Irrelevant.  Confronting is not assaulting.

The only person that you can tell is committing assault in this video is the dead guy.

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


That's what 911 is for. The two redneck murderers weren't in law enforcement.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



If it is him, and I'll concede it certainly could be, it does nothing to removed the responsibility for the shooting from Travis McMichael. Travis McMichael didn't see this video. Nothing in it gets McMichael off the hook.

If you kill someone because he trespassed for three minutes, you deserve to be charged with murder...


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > These guys are trying to get us to believe they had no intention of stopping him.
> ...


You do know, that a shot rang out before the jogger got to the shooter right? What would you expect the jogger to do, once the first shot rang out? 

And confronting with a loaded weapon in a vehicle, shooting from a public road, and pointing the loaded shotgun in the victims direction, is most definitely an attempt at assault

The video clearly shows the shooter has the gun pointed at the victim. That is indisputable.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > These guys are trying to get us to believe they had no intention of stopping him.
> ...



We can't say, with any degree of certainty, what happened in front of the truck. The fact that they armed themselves and chased him down and tried to stop him, though, strongly suggests to any rational, non-racist that Travis McMichael put him self in a position where Arbery felt he needed to be in fear for his life. Struggling for the gun may well have been the only thing Arbery felt would help save his life. 

What you claim to be irrelevant is actually an important factor to this case.

I'll say this for the retarded kids in the class: If you arm yourself and chase someone down and attempt to stop them, you cannot claim self defense. I believe the law in all 50 states would bear that out; even in Georgia.

Why did Travis McMichael confront Arbery with a shotgun if all he and his father wanted to do was talk to him?


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


If you are wanting to just ask questions, you don't break laws yourself with loaded firearms in a vehicle. And you don't point loaded shotguns at the one's you want to ask questions to.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It was his forward momentum running around the truck that only gave him a split second to decide. He was running very fast on the right side of the truck not giving himself enough time to think about what these two guys were up to. Right when he went around the truck, the first shot rang out. At that split second, Avery had to decide what to do. And he decided his only option was to try and get the gun from the shooter.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Wrong! The video is clear as a bell. The shotgun in the video was pointed straight at Arbery after the first shot rang out.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> It's pretty clear he tried to grapple the guns. It makes zero sense that the citizen police would shoot a person just for a heck of it. Knowing how these cases usually go down in actual police situation, you can make a quite good guess. And the police is much less trigger happy than average citizen. That's probably why the robber was able to almost pull of what he was trying to accomplish.
> 
> Let's also not forget that every single time the media has tried to pull this fake shit off, they have been wrong. Preferring criminals over regular people might have something to do with it.


There is no fake shit. The video is clear as a bell.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > McMichael created the situation which makes him the initial aggressor and can not claim self defense.
> ...


A loaded shotgun in a vehicle is illegal and implies aggression.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Not stupidity. Fear for his life. When three armed men are chasing you, what else would you conclude?
> ...


It was less than ten feet. Watch the video. Arming themselves with loaded weapons in a vehicle is illegal. Shooting from a public road is illegal. None of your arguments will ever hold water.


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Youve never heard of a citizens arrest? Have you been living in a cave your whole life?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Based on the video, it does not appear that this “jogger“ made any attempt to reason with anybody.
> 
> 
> > He shouldn't have to if he doesn't want to. He cannot be compelled to stop and talk to them just because they want to talk. It's clear he ran around the passenger side of the truck to avoid Travis McMichael. Otherwise, why would he do it? McMichael can be seen running to the front of the truck, with his shotgun
> ...


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


What evidence do you have of anyone pointing a gun at him before he attacked?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Godboy said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



Common sense would tell us that.

Clearly, you're not burdened by even a passing relationship with common sense...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

cnm said:


> Under Georgia law, it is a criminal trespass to knowingly and maliciously interfere with another person's use of personal property without consent. The mental components of "knowingly" and "maliciously" mean the act of interference must be intentional, as opposed to an involuntary act such as sneezing or an accident. The act must also be intended to interfere with the other person's enjoyment. If anyone intentionally damages another person's property and that damage exceeds $500 in value, this is also criminal trespass under Georgia law.


Not personal property so that doesn’t matter.




cnm said:


> _Georgia also defines criminal trespass in relation to real property. It is unlawful to enter someone's land or premises after having been warned by the owner not to or to remain on the property or premises after having been told to leave by the owner. It is also criminal trespass to enter a person's land or premises with the intent of committing any unlawful act. Georgia's criminal trespass law is written so that in addition to trespass on land, entering any kind of vehicle under circumstances that would constitute criminal trespass on land is also criminal trespass._


So, how does Georgia define breaking in entering?

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Because they were chasing him, attempting to cut him off and intercept him and pulled their truck up to him specifically to stop him.
> ...


The video confirms this was self defense, not aggression. The shot rang out at the point Avery was rounding the vehicle. The aggression is from those who were in possession of illegally loaded firearms.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Show me.

You don’t know what the fuck you’re talking about.

Having a loaded gun does not show aggression, you filthy motherfucker, shut your fucking hole.  I’m sick of you gun grabbing motherfuckers saying that just having a gun is a criminal act. Go fuck yourself in your goddamn commie ass.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, how does Georgia define breaking in entering?



Here's what you're refusing to wrap your head around: Even if Arbery were the biggest scumbag on the planet, and stole stuff from the construction site (which he didn't do), none of that could've entered into Travis McMichael's decision making process when it came to stopping Arbery. He hadn't seen the video...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yeah, what part of the video do you see where the dead guy initially feared for his life?  It’s not there.  All you see is the black guy being aggressive toward a white dude. That’s what’s making you fucking pissed off.  A white dude killed a black dude who deserved it.

Boo fucking who. 

Guys having guns does not equal aggression, you gun-grabbing twat.  Running at someone is.  You can cry all you want.  The black dude was the aggressor and deserved to die.  Fuck him.


.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Show me.
> 
> You don’t know what the fuck you’re talking about.
> 
> Having a loaded gun does not show aggression, you filthy motherfucker, shut your fucking hole.  I’m sick of you gun grabbing motherfuckers saying that just having a gun is a criminal act. Go fuck yourself in your goddamn commie ass.



Whoops, someone need a diaper change?

Having a gun is not a criminal act. I know because I carry one, legally, every day. But if I were brandishing it, or using it to try to compel someone to, say, stop jogging actually qualifies as assault with a deadly weapon. I wouldn't even have to pull the trigger.

Even if we allow for the possibility that Travis and Gregory McMichael wanted to effect a citizens arrest (and there's really no evidence of that), they shoulder a great responsibility in choosing to do that. They had the guns, not Arbery. 

The fact that they chased him down render the claims of self defense moot, since they instigated the entire incident. If they wanted to talk, they wouldn't have armed themselves before going after them. A first year law student could show that they intended to do hard to Arbery...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > So, how does Georgia define breaking in entering?
> ...


And none of that shit mattered either.

Yelling at a guy that you want to talk to him is not aggression. Having a gun is not aggression. Charging at somebody and trying to take their gun away from them is aggression.

You still have not reconciled that problem.

The black dude was the aggressor. There is no evidence otherwise. You can bitch and cry all you want to. The black guy was trying to take a gun away from the white guy and shoot him with it. The black guy deserves to die. That’s it. That’s all there is to it.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



So, considering that you see things so crystal clear, do you believe the McMichael's will be exonerated?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Having a gun is not a criminal act. I know because I carry one, legally, every day. But if I were brandishing it, or using it to try to compel someone to, say, stop jogging actually qualifies as assault with a deadly weapon. I wouldn't even have to pull the trigger.


You don’t have any evidence of that.

You don’t have any evidence that the white dude use the gun to stop the black dude. There’s no video of that whatsoever.

Again just having the gun is not assault. If you can prove that he pointed it at him, you may have a case. Video does not show that. You’re making shit up.



Canon Shooter said:


> The fact that they chased him down render the claims of self defense moot, since they instigated the entire incident. If they wanted to talk, they wouldn't have armed themselves before going after them. A first year law student could show that they intended to do hard to Arbery...


Complete fucking horseshit.

He had no claim of self-defense if they were not attempting to use their guns on him. Explain why he rushed at that guy when there’s no evidence that any one point a gun at him. There’s no excuse for that. But now he’s trying to take a gun away from somebody which is a very dangerous thing.

The fact that they were armed is irrelevant. Completely irrelevant. Has nothing to do with this. If they pointed a gun at him, that’s a different story. You have no evidence of that. Nobody pointed again at this dude prior to him rushing at McMichael and trying to kill him.

Can’t make up facts.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Wrong! The video clearly shows that Avery's forward momentum took him  from beside the right side of the vehicle to the front because of the speed he was running, and at the very point of him getting to the corner of the vehicle, the first shot rang out. How do we know that? Because a second after that, we see Avery lunging toward the shooter with the loaded shotgun. Why is that significant? Instinct kicked in, and Avery assumed the shooter was already shooting at him, so he had no other choice but to reach towards the shooter with the shotgun to try and take it away. Nothing more obvious than that. I would have done exactly the same thing. When you only have a second or two to react, your instincts take control.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


I’m not sure.

All I’m saying is the video does not provide any evidence of anybody being an aggressor but the dead guy.

Show me anywhere in that video where you see anybody but the dead guy being the initial aggressor. And I don’t wanna hear any shit about them stopping their truck. That is not aggression. I don’t wanna hear any shit about them having guns. That is not aggression either.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Agree to disagree. Not gonna go through this shit again.

It is clear from the video that only one guy made an action toward anybody else in aggression. That’s the dead black guy.

Prove me wrong motherfucker.

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Having a gun is not a criminal act. I know because I carry one, legally, every day. But if I were brandishing it, or using it to try to compel someone to, say, stop jogging actually qualifies as assault with a deadly weapon. I wouldn't even have to pull the trigger.
> ...


The video clearly shows the gun is pointed at Avery. And why was it loaded? And why was there a gun to begin with? Why did they shoot from a public road? If all they were doing was to ask him questions, a gun should have never been visible. Both men had loaded guns, and we see them in the video. They are going to the slammer. No doubt about it.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Wrong! The video lets us hear a shot ring out before Avery reaches the shooter. That's 100% evidence the aggressor is in fact the shooter.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> You do know, that a shot rang out before the jogger got to the shooter right? What would you expect the jogger to do, once the first shot rang out?


Show me, motherfucker. I watch that video repeatedly. The first time I shot one off you can see McMichael trying to pull the gun away from the dead black dude.

Prove me wrong.  

And yes you do have the burden of proof. You’re trying to prove murder.

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


There is nothing there to disagree about. You either have a set of eyes and ears, or you don't. The video couldn't be more obvious.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> The video clearly shows the gun is pointed at Avery. And why was it loaded? And why was there a gun to begin with? Why did they shoot from a public road? If all they were doing was to ask him questions, a gun should have never been visible. Both men had loaded guns. They are going to the slammer. No doubt about it.


This is all irrelevant or false.

The video shows the black dude run to the right of a truck and then suddenly dart in front of the truck. The next thing you see is McMichael pulling the shotgun away from somebody, and then you hear the first shot go off.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Well you apparently don’t have them.

You show me in the video where anybody pointed to gun at this dude prior to him assaulting McMichael. You can’t do it.

Do it now or shut the fuck up.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Somebody, anybody, show me where somebody pointed a gun at the dead black dude prior to him assaulting McMichael.

You can’t do it. This is an open and shut case. He was the aggressor. There’s no evidence that anybody else did anything to him other than try to talk to him. Having guns is not relevant.

And you need to prove all the stuff beyond a reasonable doubt by the way. This is a murder rap.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The black dude was the aggressor. There is no evidence otherwise.



Arming yourself and chasing someone down, and then getting out of your pickup and confronting the person with a shotgun is "aggression" by any measure...



> You can bitch and cry all you want to.



You know what's funny? That someone who whines about someone bitching and crying responds to someone like this: "you filthy motherfucker, shut your fucking hole.  I’m sick of you gun grabbing motherfuckers saying that just having a gun is a criminal act. Go fuck yourself in your goddamn commie ass."

You act like a nine year old one instant, and then try to chastise someone else for doing it the next. Appropriately, your complaints about people whining and bitching fall on deaf ears...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> That's what 911 is for. The two redneck murderers weren't in law enforcement.


The criminal committing assault got what he deserved. I’m glad he’s dead.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Arming yourself and chasing someone down, and then getting out of your pickup and confronting the person with a shotgun is "aggression" by any measure...


BULLSHIT

Are you telling me every cop is committing assault anytime they approach anyone with a gun? Go fuck yourself with that shit


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > You do know, that a shot rang out before the jogger got to the shooter right? What would you expect the jogger to do, once the first shot rang out?
> ...


The video proves you wrong. We see Avery rounding the front of the vehicle when the first shot goes off, making it a physical impossibility for the shooter to be exactly where Avery is. Another second goes by, and we see Avery trying to take the gun from the shooter. Remember, in the video, the shooter and Avery are at the left side of the vehicle away from the driver side door when the pulling match began. 

And the fact that you can't handle the truth, explains why you call me a muthafucker. You are boxed in by the facts and the video, that shows everything we need to see. It's too damn obvious. Getting pissed at me because your fantasies are getting kicked around is your fault, not mine.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > That's what 911 is for. The two redneck murderers weren't in law enforcement.
> ...


And you are a sore loser because you have no proof Avery is a criminal. Your best bet is to leave this debate, because you can't handle the truth, and you are talking out of your ass about things you can't prove.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


It looks like this black dude got killed, not because he was trespassing, but because he tried to take a gun away from somebody else. There’s no evidence that anybody threatened him with the gun.

Either way, even if somebody did threaten him with a gun. It is stupid as fuck to go try to take it away from him. That’s a good way to get dead.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Somebody, anybody, show me where somebody pointed a gun at the dead black dude prior to him assaulting McMichael.
> 
> You can’t do it. This is an open and shut case. He was the aggressor. There’s no evidence that anybody else did anything to him other than try to talk to him. Having guns is not relevant.
> 
> And you need to prove all the stuff beyond a reasonable doubt by the way. This is a murder rap.



I would surmise that McMichael pointed the gun at Arbery while they were both in front of the truck. I believe it was only after McMichael did that that Arbery grabbed for the gun. Now, you may say there's no proof of this, and you would be right. But there's also no proof that McMichael didn't let his adrenaline take over his actions and do _exactly_ that.

The "proof" comes in when you (well, not "you" because you're not willing to accept even the possibility of any other scenario) consider the fact that Travis and Gregory McMichael armed themselves, got into a vehicle and pursued Arbery.

They claim they just wanted to talk to Arbery. If that's true, why did they arm themselves before going after him?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> We see Avery rounding the front of the vehicle when the first shot goes off,


WRONG.  The first shot was long after that.  Watch it again.

.


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Arming yourself and chasing someone down, and then getting out of your pickup and confronting the person with a shotgun is "aggression" by any measure...
> ...



They weren't cops.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Arming yourself and chasing someone down, and then getting out of your pickup and confronting the person with a shotgun is "aggression" by any measure...
> ...


He wasn't talking about cops. You are losing this debate terribly by distracting to something that wasn't said, to something you invented.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> I
> would surmise that McMichael pointed the gun at Arbery while they were both in front of the truck.


You are guessing.  You don’t see anything in the video.

This tells me that you had already made up your mind before you even watch the video.

That’s what I thought.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


So only cops can carry guns? 

No, that will not fly.

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > We see Avery rounding the front of the vehicle when the first shot goes off,
> ...


Nope! Right when he rounded the corner. It was a physical impossibility for Avery to already be where the shooter was. That is why Avery instinctively knew he only had one choice. I*'ve watched the video many times and freezed it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Cops carry guns. You’re telling me that anybody with a gun is being aggressive. So that means cops to write?

Like you can’t have it both ways. Having a gun is not aggression and less someone is using that gun aggressively. The video shows none of that prior to the dead black dude’s assault on McMichael.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> All I’m saying is the video does not provide any evidence of anybody being an aggressor but the dead guy.



Why did Travis McMichael get out of the truck holding a shotgun. That's an aggressive posture by any stretch of the imagination. 

But I'd like you to explain why he got out of the truck with a shotgun...



> Show me anywhere in that video where you see anybody but the dead guy being the initial aggressor. And I don’t wanna hear any shit about them stopping their truck. That is not aggression. I don’t wanna hear any shit about them having guns. That is not aggression either.



You don't wanna' hear it? Too fuckin' bad. They chased him. That's aggressive. Travis McMichael got out of the truck brandishing a shotgun. That's aggressive.

The only reason you don't want to hear those FACTS is that they completely unravel any claim that they just wanted to talk or that they didn't instigate the entire incident.

I honestly don't care what you don't want to hear. You don't get to choose...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You can see his fucking foot right in front of the driver side tire. Don’t give me that shit. I watch the video many times.

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Only cops can carry loaded guns in vehicles legally. Only cops can shoot guns on a public road. Only cops can point a loaded gun at an unarmed civilian on a public road.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Cops carry guns. You’re telling me that anybody with a gun is being aggressive.



Carrying a gun does not make one aggressive. Arming yourself, chasing someone down and then getting out of your pickuptruck while brandishing that weapon does make you aggressive.



> So that means cops to write?



What the fuck is that even supposed to mean?



> Like you can’t have it both ways. Having a gun is not aggression and less someone is using that gun aggressively. The video shows none of that prior to the dead black dude’s assault on McMichael.


[/QUOTE]

When McMichael got out of the truck with his shotgun, he assumed an aggressive posture...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Why did Travis McMichael get out of the truck holding a shotgun.


Irrelevant


Canon Shooter said:


> You don't wanna' hear it? Too fuckin' bad. They chased him. That's aggressive.


That is not aggression. It certainly doesn’t justify the dead black dude committing assault.

Why can’t anybody hear about this black dude was a stupid motherfucker for trying to take a shot gun away from somebody? Why can’t anybody hear me at this was Darwin in effect. The stupidest thing a person can do is try to disarm somebody with a gun when there’s another guy there with a gun too.

Everything about this whole situation screams that this black dude was guilty. He was mad because these little crackers caught him. He ran after him and try to take the gun away because he was mad.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Only cops can carry loaded guns in vehicles legally.


Show me. 

Don’t just make shit up.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

I was initially sad that this tragic event happened. Now I don’t give a fuck. I’m gonna laugh my ass off when these dudes walk.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Only cops can carry loaded guns in vehicles legally.



Actually, that's not rue. Because of reciprocity, I can legally carry a loaded firearm in my car from Florida to Idaho...


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...



You really can not see what happens in front of the truck.  The only facts you know for certain are what is actually seen in the video:









						The killing of Ahmaud Arbery, an unarmed black jogger in Georgia, explained
					

The white men arrested in the shooting have been indicted on murder charges.




					www.vox.com
				



_As the vehicle turns a bend in a road, a black man wearing a white shirt — what Arbery was described as wearing in 911 calls — can be seen running. A white pickup truck, ostensibly the McMichaels’, blocks his path; a white man is in the street next to the driver’s side of the truck, and another stands in the flatbed. The video is blocked by the dashboard for a moment, and some unintelligible yelling can be heard. The video then shows the black man trying to run around the truck._​​_It’s not possible to see what happens next, but there’s a gunshot; the black man and the white man who was standing in the road reappear in the frame, engaged in a struggle, and move off the road, again leaving the video’s frame. As the man in the flatbed brings up his firearm, there’s another gunshot. The video Merritt posted ends with the struggle — seemingly over possession of a firearm — continuing. A longer version available online features a third gunshot, and the black man falling to the pavement, his shirt seemingly red with blood._​
There were multiple points where those armed men could have avoided a confrontation and killing, including staying in the car and just following him.  They chose NOT to.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Travis McMichael get out of the truck holding a shotgun.
> ...



Gregory McMichael has stated that they just wanted to talk to Arbery.

If that's the case, why did they arm themselves before they chased him down?


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > All I’m saying is the video does not provide any evidence of anybody being an aggressor but the dead guy.
> ...




You don't "just want to talk" when you're holding a fire arm.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


There is clear footage of Arbery in the construction site just prior to the shooting (he was just looking around).    The police have had the footage since Day One.  The family has confirmed that it was Arbery.  Just so you know.  I posted up both videos in one of these threads.... surprised you haven't seen the vid yet somewhere.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I was initially sad that this tragic event happened. Now I don’t give a fuck. I’m gonna laugh my ass off when these dudes walk.



They're going to walk right into a prison cell.

And spare us your faux emotions. You're one of those useless fucks who's just happy a black guy is dead...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Bootney. Let me tell you this. You stop a car and or truck in the middle of street in Boston, I pull you out of the car and beat the living daylights out of you. Only in the deep South is that considered "normal".


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Nope, he had not gotten to the shooter yet. Not to mention, you forget the most important detail. Avery would have had to have seen the brother standing in the back of the truck with the pistol. Now, you tell me this, you come up behind the truck fast because you are running fast, see the guy with the shotgun on the drivers side, quickly dart to your right to go around on the right side, all Avery had at that moment, knowing both men were armed, was to lung for the guy with the shotgun from the front. That's the only chance he had. Avery saw what was unfolding from behind the vehicle, but because he was going so fast only had two to three seconds decide what he could do. No doubt he thought they were wanting to gun him down.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



But the video of him at the site has no bearing on this case, simply because Travis McMichael never saw it. He had no idea that the guy he was chasing was at that construction site. Ergo, he had no reason to treat Arbery as a criminal, and he sure the fuck had no reason to kill him...


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Why?  HE WAS ON HIS DAILY RUN!


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Travis McMichael get out of the truck holding a shotgun.
> ...


How is it irrelevant that Travis McMichael got out of his truck with a loaded shotgun? Son, you are losing this debate, and losing it badly.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


No there us nothing more to this.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Norman said:


> Let's not forget the "jogger" created the initial situation by robbing.


What did he rob?  Where is the evidence that he took anything?


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> One of the guys clearly tells him to freeze.
> Indicating he wasnt intent on shooting him,just hold him until the cops arrived.
> The guy then bum rushed him and got shot.
> Of course it didnt help that CNN decided it was a good idea to cover part of the vid with their banner.
> I'll wait to see more evidence on this one.


They had no right to tell him anything. nor did he have to obey their commands.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Travis McMichael get out of the truck holding a shotgun?
> ...



It's not irrelevant at all. In fact, it's so monumentally relevant that it's the one thing which is going to put Travis McMichael in prison for the rest of his life.;..


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


You really just don't get it do you? Why are you inventing questions that have no relationship to what we are talking about? Get your brain thinking again. What does "cops carrying guns" have to do with the price of apples? A private citizen, with a loaded gun, in a vehicle, standing on a public road, is aggression. It is also very illegal. Get a clue.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I was initially sad that this tragic event happened. Now I don’t give a fuck. I’m gonna laugh my ass off when these dudes walk.



So, do you get your hood and robe dry cleaned, or do you launder them at home?


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I was just sharing information with Lysistrata, since she didn't know.
Both the McMichaels believed what they heard on the radio and that Arbery had been in the house.  Arbery was in the house.  It doesn't justify what they did.  But people still saying that Arbery wasn't there are behind the times.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



What radio?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I agree. For some reason, the people who’ve already made up their minds want to say for certain what happened.

This obviously infuriates the hell out of me. Especially when I’m trying to be reasonable about it.

Thank you for the voice of reason. 

These two dudes were idiots for running this guy down. They should’ve just followed him and reported his whereabouts to police. They certainly didn’t need to do so carrying shotguns. I can understand a handgun for personal protection, but a damn shotgun? 

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > I was initially sad that this tragic event happened. Now I don’t give a fuck. I’m gonna laugh my ass off when these dudes walk.
> ...


You can go fuck yourself.

.


----------



## OldLady (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Dispatch.  That's not on radio anymore?


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


No guess work at all. Pay attention to Avery and the way he was moving fast, then darted quickly to be on the right side of the vehicle. He saw two things. He saw his brother standing in the bed of the truck with a handgun, as we all did, darted to the right to avoid the driver with the loaded shotgun on the ground, and in those two to three seconds, knew his only chance was to get quickly around the front to try and get the gun from the shooter on the ground. There were three things in that video that give it all away. He could see both shooters with guns, his forward momentum was going to take him to the front of the truck, and third, and most important, each time I watch the video, I pretend I am Avery running at that speed, and I would have done exactly what he did, because there was no other option.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney. Let me tell you this. You stop a car and or truck in the middle of street in Boston, I pull you out of the car and beat the living daylights out of you. Only in the deep South is that considered "normal".


I don’t follow what you’re trying to tell me.

There is nothing normal about one person deciding to beat the shit out of somebody else.

We certainly do not put up with that in Texas.

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


You lost this debate and you know it. Your sour grapes aren't going to change the reality of their guilt either. You don't give a fuck because you know you are wrong.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


How can you be reasonable, when you cannot address or counter my arguments?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


AA WAS an attempted school shooter 


The “unarmed jogger” Ahmaud Arbery was once arrested for attempting to bring a loaded gun into a high school. When the school police officer noticed the gun in his waist band, the man fled from police.

Luckily he was stoppped


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


What do you mean no other option? 

Run off the road into the woods.

Stop and ask them what the hell they want.

Turn around and run the other way.

Don’t give me this “there was no other option” bullshit.  You are telling me that you would charge at a dude holding a gun when you had the option to run the other way, or run into the woods, or ask what they want? 

Oh my fucking God, I am so goddamn sick of this bullshit. 

Explain to me why this dude cannot run the other way.

Explain to me why this dude cannot run off into the woods.

Explain to me why this dude cannot say “what the fuck do you want why are you holding guns?”

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney. Let me tell you this. You stop a car and or truck in the middle of street in Boston, I pull you out of the car and beat the living daylights out of you. Only in the deep South is that considered "normal".
> ...


There is nothing normal about stopping a car in the middle of the road in Texas or anywhere else in the US. Those two inbred hicks are retards.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I read that already. It was 2013 I believe. It was at a basketball game. What's that got to do with anything?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


He attempted to shoot up a school but luckily he was stopped by a police officer who many believe was the father.. The father knew who he was so he knew he could be armed


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

I have seen it all.  

So many of you motherfuckers on here telling me that when somebody is (allegedly) pointing a gun at you, your first instinct is not to freeze and try to reconcile the situation. No, your first instinct is to charge the guy holding the gun.
 

This is very telling. There are some stupid motherfuckers up in here.

Or, full of shit.


.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Can’t make up facts.



Well, here's a fact for you, zipperhead:

Two months after Arbery was murdered, the local authorities had still done nothing. Not a fucking thing. That's really not surprising, as the elder McMichael has a history with local authorities.

GBI, however, had the case for two days and arrested both men and charged them with murder and aggravated assault (this second charge increases the severity of the first).The U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of Georgia says he sees a strong case for felony murder charges. Now, the U.S. Attorney isn't some fellow redneck from some little podunk redneck town in south Georgia. He's a guy who couldn't give a flying fuck about the former occupational duties of Gregory McMichael.

Also, because there were two people who acted together, GBI could  also considering a charge of conspiracy. If found guilty of even just a single murder charge, they could get the death penalty.

So, yeah, chew on that fact...


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Uh no.  He didn’t.  He carried a gun onto school property.  Not legal but not what you claim.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



There's no evidence, at all, that he "tried to shoot up a school".

Please try not to be stupid. It'll make everything more enjoyable for the smart folk...


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


How do you know? He was stopped thank god


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


You bring a loaded gun to school how do you know that’s not what he wanted to do?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> How can you be reasonable, when you cannot address or counter my arguments?


I already have. You won’t listen to them.

But address this again: is it your argument that when someone is allegedly pointing a gun at you, your first instinct is to run at them and try to take the gun away? Not run the other way. Not try to reconcile the situation. Not ask them what they want and why they’re pointing guns at you. No, your first instinct is to run at them and try to take the gun away?  Even though that is the quickest way to get dead.

That is all we need to say right here. Either you’re a stupid motherfucker are you full of bullshit. I’m gonna give you the benefit of the doubt and say you’re full of shit.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So many of you motherfuckers on here telling me that when somebody is (allegedly) pointing a gun at you, your first instinct is not to freeze and try to reconcile the situation. No, your first instinct is to charge the guy holding the gun.



That wasn't Arbery's first instinct. His instinct was the same that any other person would've had: run away. We know he did that because while McMichael was standing with his shotgun on the driver's side, Arbery ran to the passenger side...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I carry a gun every single day, but I don't go anywhere to "shoot up" anything.

You're being stupid. I would say you're being stupid again, but you're actually being stupid still...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I will ask you the same question:

Are you arguing that it is your first instinct, when someone is allegedly pointing a gun at you, Is to rush at him and try to take the gun away?  Not run the other way, or try to see what he wants, or try to resolve the situation without anybody getting shot. No, your first instinct is to charge at him and try to wrestle the gun away? Even though that’s the quickest way to get killed?

Yeah who’s lost this debate? Either you’re a stupid motherfucker or you’re lying your fucking ass off. I’ll let you decide.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> But address this again: is it your argument that when someone is allegedly pointing a gun at you, your first instinct is to run at them and try to take the gun away?



That's not what Arbery did. 

I'll ask you a seventh time (although I suspect you're simply too big a coward to answer): If all Travis and Gregory McMichael wanted to do was talk, why did they arm themselves before they chased Arbery down?


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


It’s also stupid to say that this guy was hunted for being a black jogger.


----------



## Jitss617 (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > But address this again: is it your argument that when someone is allegedly pointing a gun at you, your first instinct is to run at them and try to take the gun away?
> ...


Because they were confronting a burglar or they could be dangerous, 
As a seen him run by he had something in his pants I could’ve been a gun


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> That wasn't Arbery's first instinct. His instinct was the same that any other person would've had: run away. We know he did that because While McDaniel was standing with his shotgun on the driver's side, Arbery ran to the passenger side...


:layghing0301:

Well, I guess we’ll just have to agree that he’s a stupid motherfucker because he could run toward the houses or for the tree line or back the other way.  But no, he decided his best option was to run at the guy holding a gun. It never occurred to him that that was the quickest way to get killed did it?



Yeah. You know you’re full of shit.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



That's the response from someone who's completely devoid of intelligence and reasonable arguments to make.

You're happy that the black guy is dead. You've admitted as much. You're a racist little fuck, and nothing more...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Watching Yao Ming in China? Your homeland.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Is that true? You a racist, Bootney?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


All I know is that you idiots are saying that reasonable action is not running the other way or running toward the houses or running for the trees or trying to ask these guys what the fuck they want. No reasonable action is to attack the guy who’s holding a gun.

Can we all at least agree that this guy was a stupid motherfucker? I mean that’s the worst thing someone could have done in that situation right?


I mean, it’s also evidence that the dude was guilty as fuck and knew he was caught, but let’s put that aside for now.

The dead guy is dead because he is stupid as fuck. Right?


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


No but that doesn’t stop him from making that stupid statement. Does it?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Actually, no.

Gregory McMichael was a former cop. As such, he would know that burglars almost never arm themselves, simply because that increases the severity of the crime. Because of that, it's almost unheard of for a burglar to be armed and, as a former cop, the elder McMichael would've known that and could've safely assumed Arbery was not armed.

There were two of them, and combined they look like they'd weigh in around 500 pounds or so. Arbery looked like he weighed around a third of that, at best. They didn't need guns to detain him. They needed guns to stop him, and that's where they fucked up, as they had no legal right to do that...


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


 One unarmed black guy.  Two armed white men in a truck.  A third white dude in a car behind him filming it.

Southern Georgia.

My first thought would be...I’m not going to make it out of this alive.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I believe you...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



He's dead because he was chased down and killed by two rednecks.

When Travis McMichael was standing on the driver's side of the truck, Arbery ran to the passenger side.  How is that, in any way, unreasonable?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



No, what compels me to make that statement is that you revel in the death of an unarmed black man at the hands of two armed white men.

That's pretty much a textbook example of a piece of shit racist...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Is anybody going to answer my question about what reasonable action would’ve save this guys life?

Run into the trees, ot to the houses, or the other way, or ask these motherfuckers what the hell they want.

I guess these idiots on here going to go with run at the guy with a gun.



A whole lot of stupid up in here.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I don't. He's reacted rather gleefully to Arbery's death, and continues to reference Arbery's race...


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


You aren't being reasonable. Some things are apparent. And while so many whites ion the right want to try gaslighting racism away, it just won't be eliminated like that. This video shows a truck with the drivers side door open, the jogger running around to the passenger side and then from then suddenly you see a confrontation that started at the front of the truck and went towards and past the drivers door. Now there was no confrontation until the jogger got to the front of the truck. The guy who got out of the drivers side went to the front of the truck. Why did he do that?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Is anybody going to answer my question about what reasonable action would’ve save this guys life?
> 
> Run into the trees, ot to the houses, or the other way, or ask these motherfuckers what the hell they want.
> 
> ...



I've asked you seven times why they felt the need to arm themselves if all they wanted to talk, and you've cowardly run away from attempting to answer that.

Ergo, it takes a special kind of stupid for you to think anyone would answer a question of yours...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> He's dead because he was chased down and killed by two rednecks.


We don’t know that. They may have all walked away unharmed.  

It looks to me like this dude is dead because he didn’t run into the trees, or run toward the houses, or run the other way, or ask these rednecks what the fuck they want.

It appears to all of us at this dude is dead because he decided to run at the guy with a fucking gun.



Are you telling me that’s what you would’ve done?

Please say yes.  

.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Is anybody going to answer my question about what reasonable action would’ve save this guys life?
> 
> Run into the trees, ot to the houses, or the other way, or ask these motherfuckers what the hell they want.
> 
> ...


The question is stupid. Guns should never have been pulled on him and he should never have been bothered. Trying to fault this guy for an attempt to stop people from shooting him is very dumb.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Run off into  the woods in the open grass and get shot with no cover?  No thank you.

"Stop and ask two armed men what they want", when whites usually shoot Blacks first, answer questions later? No thanks!  Avery instinctively knew what was happening. The fact that two civilians had loaded weapons when he approached, and were white, and in southeast Georgia? One of the most racist regions in the country? Are you friggin kidding me?

There was no "turning around and running the other way." He was running too fast in their direction. He wasn't jogging, he was running. Forward momentum got him there. I know this because I run. You can't just up and stop on a dime.

Instincts kicked in and that's all she wrote.  And it wasn't enough.

You are tired of this "bullshit" because you can't keep your stories straight. This is what you said;* A white dude killed a black dude who deserved it. *That's where you put your foot in your big mouth keyboard. In this post of yours you are responding to me by giving Avery all sorts of options to avoid getting shot. That's according to you right? If you are trying to give Avery advise on how to avoid getting shot, then why are you telling us that this Black guy deserved being shot? Your problem is, you can't decide which way is up. You convicted the black guy in one post, and giving him survival expertise in another. Lol! You are too conflicted/ confused/ whatever, to carry on an intelligent debate, because you blew your cover. See you later. You've been a big bunch of hot air who told us nothing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Is anybody going to answer my question about what reasonable action would’ve save this guys life?
> 
> Run into the trees, ot to the houses, or the other way, or ask these motherfuckers what the hell they want.
> 
> ...


Why did they stop the truck in the middle of the street? No one an answer that question.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > He's dead because he was chased down and killed by two rednecks.
> ...


You said the Black dude deserved it, so why do you care?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> You aren't being reasonable. Some things are apparent.


Why?  Because I can’t understand why a guy like this, who is being confronted by two dudes with guns, would not run the other way, or run into the trees, or run toward the houses, or stop and ask these motherfuckers what the fuck they want?

I’m being unreasonable because I think a guy is acting unreasonably when faced with all these choices, and he decides to run at the guy carrying a gun?

I have nothing more to say about anything else until somebody can explain this shit.

.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > He's dead because he was chased down and killed by two rednecks.
> ...


We do know that. You and those like you want to avoid that reality at all costs. The dude should not have been bothered.


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Is anybody going to answer my question about what reasonable action would’ve save this guys life?
> 
> Run into the trees, ot to the houses, or the other way, or ask these motherfuckers what the hell they want.
> 
> ...


How was he to know they wouldn’t shoot him downnif he ran?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why did they stop the truck in the middle of the street? No one an answer that question.


Does it really matter given what this guy decided to do?

Assume they stop the truck in the middle of the road and pull out 40 guns and pointed to them at him.

Not run at the trees

Not run the other way

Not run toward the house is

Not say what do you want

No, charge of the guys hole in the guns and try to take them away.

:Not run at the trees

Not run the other way

Not run toward the houses

Not say what do you want

No, charge at the guys holding the guns and try to take them away.



Not one person here believes that was the right thing to do. Not one of you. You all know that he was acting stupidly or aggressively.

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


All you have to do, is put your instinct goggles on, pretend you are Avery running in the video yourself, and tell me what you see. My eyes and instincts tell me I would have done the same exact  thing. Avery knew that running in the grass was his end too. And from where I see it, it looked like open territory to the right to me.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We do know that. You and those like you want to avoid that reality at all costs. The dude should not have been bothered.


I think you’ve underestimated the relevance of this circumstance.

When you’re faced with someone pointing a gun at you, what is your first response? I would really like to know.

Answer that question.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It appears to all of us at this dude is dead because he decided to run at the guy with a fucking gun.



"All of us"? Who's that? The other entities living inside your head?

At this stage, you're just being stupid. McMichael was on the driver's side with a shotgun, and Arbery ran to the passenger side.

If you say you can't see that, you're a fucking liar...


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they stop the truck in the middle of the street? No one an answer that question.
> ...


What this guy decided to do, was based totally on what the two white guys actually did.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...




What about run the other way?

What about stop and ask him what the fuck they want?

What about Ron 90° from the truck toward the woods?

You are so full of shit. You know you’re full of shit.

Nobody, when a gun is pointed at them, runs at the gun. Nobody.

.


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they stop the truck in the middle of the street? No one an answer that question.
> ...



Two huge armed white men in a truck.  How would he know they wouldn’t shoot him if he ran?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> When you’re faced with someone pointing a gun at you, what is your first response? I would really like to know.
> 
> Answer that question.



It would be to run to the opposite side of the truck.

*Just like Arbery did.*

Oh, and thank you for finally admitting that McMichael pointed the gun at Arbery. That's assault with a deadly weapon...


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We do know that. You and those like you want to avoid that reality at all costs. The dude should not have been bothered.
> ...



There is no one answer.  It really depends on a lot variables.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > It appears to all of us at this dude is dead because he decided to run at the guy with a fucking gun.
> ...


Answer this fucking question and stop avoiding it.

When someone is pointing a gun at you, is it your first instinct to run at them and try to take the gun away?

You won’t answer honestly because you’re a fucking asswipe. You know you’ve been defeated. You know that it was absolutely unreasonable for the fucking idiot to run it somebody pointing a gun in hand.

So, if you can’t see somebody pointing a gun at him, we can reasonably assume that nobody did porn ago and had it because nobody would run it somebody pointing a gun at them.

Don’t get pissed at me because I have hit on the very essence of this entire situation.

When somebody points a gun at you, you run at them and try to take the gun away don’t you? You’re that fucking stupid aren’t you?



.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What about run the other way?



That's what Arbery did. That's ridiculously obvious in the video...



> What about stop and ask him what the fuck they want?



If I'm a black guy and I've got two armed rednecks chasing me down, the last thing I'm gonna' do is stop and chat to find out what's on their mind. Hell, I'm a _white _guy and if I've got two armed rednecks chasing me down, the last thing I'm gonna' do is stop and chat to find out what's on their mind.

My God, you're fucking stupid...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > When you’re faced with someone pointing a gun at you, what is your first response? I would really like to know.
> ...


So, why did this dude run at McMichael at the front of the truck, if McMichael was (allegedly) pointing a gun at him?

Is that what you would’ve done?

It is isn’t it? You’re that fucking stupid.



Run at the guy pointing a gun at you.


You have been defeated and you know it.

.
.


----------



## KissMy (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It's not that way in all 50 states, however it is in Georgia. They are not allowed to attempt to defend property, stop, preach to, question or detain suspects in GA. They only have the right to observe & report to police. They acted like LEO's getting out of truck to perform an armed confrontation. Arbery was stupid for grabbing the gun, but McMichael shouldn't have confronted him with or without a gun in the first place.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > What about run the other way?
> ...


The dead deer did not run the other way. He never ran the other way. The other way is toward the guy with the camera.

Are you that fucking stupid? Seriously?



You are that fucking stupid aren’t you?



.


----------



## Winco (May 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> How do you know?





Jitss617 said:


> You bring a loaded gun to school how do you know that’s not what he wanted to do?



By the same reason, you bring your loaded Shotgun and your backup, DAD, has a loaded handgun, and you confront someone a gun point, then by your Jitss617 , these two clowns had every intention of "Shooting up the jogger" just like you claim he was going to "shoot up the school"

Gawd it is fun to own you. 
You fuuckking Idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they stop the truck in the middle of the street? No one an answer that question.
> ...


Thats a deflection. Why? Because normal people don't do that.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't being reasonable. Some things are apparent.
> ...


There is only one question to be asked here bootney and it is, "Why did these 2 men decide to take the law into their own hands?"


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


If that is true, and I suspect it is, McMichael is guilty of unlawful arrest.

Not murder. Unlawful arrest.

The black dude is dead because he thought he could disarm somebody and not get shot. Darwin at work. Natural selection.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


"Huge" I would have beaten their fat asses and shoved that gun down the fat dude's throat. But that is besides the point. Why did they stop the truck in the middle of the fucking road? Normal people do not do that.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


The REASONABLE ACTION  was for those 2 men to have let the police handle this situation.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


   "Run the other way?" That's a good one. Turn around while running at least fifteen miles an hour? Dude, you are definitely no runner. Not to mention, that would really be dumb. It's nothing but open road behind him. Good clear shots. Why do you even care? Id on't get you? You already said the black guy deserved it. WTF do you care what he does? He deserved it right? You threw your whole argument in the toilet. You gave yourself away. Don't you get it? Your arguments have no credibility after that. You keep telling others that they've made up their minds. And you? Lol! You're a joke. Get out of this debate now. You have no credibility here.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Normal people don’t do what? Run at somebody pointing a gun at them?

It’s the instinct of everyone to stop and not provoke the guy pointing a gun at them.

The fact that the dead guy did run it McMichael indicates one thing. McMichael was not pointing a gun at him.  

Either that, or the dead black dude was a stupid motherfucker.

I’ll except either explanation.

.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


No, the black dude is dead because 2 white men thought they had the right to arrest him.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Hardly.

As I stated earlier, and which you're just to fucking stupid to comprehend, is that we don't know what happened in front of the truck.

What we know is this: The McMichael duo was pretty intent on not only getting this guy to stop, but they also postured themselves to exact violence on him.

It's clear that Arbery ran around the opposite side of the truck and, when he did, McMichael ran around the front and confronted him, getting in his way in such close quarters that it made Arbery fear for his life to the point where he believed that grabbing the shotgun was the only thing which might keep McMichael from shooting him.

That would certainly fit the profile of someone who would arm himself and go chase someone down.

If I were running and someone jumped in front of me at such a close range that I couldn't avoid them? Yeah, I might grab the gun, too, simply because the guy with the gun is exhibiting irrational and dangerous behavior and I don't want to be shot.

Arbery had every reason to fear for his life. He was being chased by two armed white men for no reason...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The REASONABLE ACTION was for those 2 men to have let the police handle this situation.


I don’t disagree.  That fact alone does not mean they should be charged with murder.

You still didn’t answer my question though.

They were not pointing a gun at him. If they were, he would not have run at them.  

He was pissed because they caught him. Nobody runs at somebody pulling a gun at them. That is absolutely unreasonable, which indicates that they did NOT point guns at him.

Or we can go with the other explanation, that this dude was a motherfucking idiot. I’ll except that explanation too.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


That happened AFTER the truck was stopped in the middle of the road. I have no idea why the victim acted the way he did. The video doesn't' have any sound. You're under the impression that both parties cannot be at fault for doing stupid shit. They can. But the 2nd action doesn't happen if they don't initially stop the fucking truck in the middle of the road. Sane people don't do that.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


The black dude didn't run to the gun you stupid motherfucker. Your entire argument is crazy. The 2 white men had no right to do any of the shit they did. Trying to blame the black guy for causing his own death is warped. You're fucked up in the head for even trying this argument.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> No, the black dude is dead because 2 white men thought they had the right to arrest him


Are you serious?

So there is no scenario where this could’ve ended without violence?

You’re telling me that these guys were gonna shoot him dead, regardless of what he did?

Why did they wait so fucking long to shoot his ass then?

All other factors being the same, I had this do not attempted to wrestle the gun away from the other guy, he would probably still be alive.

Please tell me you can at least admit that.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



And the guy with the camera is also now being investigated and GBI has not ruled out murder charges for him, too.

Arbery tried to avoid McMichael and McMichael made sure he couldn't.

Do you honestly believe that you have it all right and that GBI, in consultation with the FBI, have it all wrong?

LOLOL!!!

I wish hanging was still used for carrying out the death penalty, because I'd like to see that pudgy little fuck swing...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Why is this racist allowed to put me on ignore? This is a travesty.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I have already said repeatedly that these two white dudes were idiots.

The fact still remains that this could have been resolved without somebody getting killed.

What do you think caused the death of this guy? Then stopping in the road? Or him trying to wrestle a shot gun away from the other guy?

Please tell me you see the reason and all of this.

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Why do you think Avery was lunging towards the guy with the shotgun? Ding, ding, ding, the answer immediately popped in my head like magic. Did it ever occur to you, that in those few seconds, Avery thought the guy with the shotgun wanted to ambush him when he went around to the front of the truck? Ding, ding, ding, the answer to that question immediately  would be yes.

Once again, I am puzzle?  Why do you care?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


So, it is your argument that the dead dude was acting reasonably when he charge that the guy holding a shotgun?  You’re going with that?

Go on record and show your motherfucking stupidity and say that this guy act reasonably and running at a guy who was holding a shotgun.



.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The REASONABLE ACTION was for those 2 men to have let the police handle this situation.
> ...


Fuck your question. And their actions do warrant a murder charge. He did not run at anyone bootney. Watch the film again and you will see he ran around the truck and was met at the front.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No, the black dude is dead because 2 white men thought they had the right to arrest him
> ...



Had they not armed themselves, and if Travis McMichael didn't get out of the truck and confront Arbery with a loaded shotgun, it very well could've ended without violence...



> You’re telling me that these guys were gonna shoot him dead, regardless of what he did?



Well, that's certainly the way it worked out, isn't it?



> Why did they wait so fucking long to shoot his ass then?



Maybe they got off on the hunt...



> All other factors being the same, I had this do not attempted to wrestle the gun away from the other guy, he would probably still be alive. Please tell me you can at least admit that.



Had they not brought loaded guns with them and chased him down he would probably still be alive.

Please tell me you can at least admit that...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

We can go with this all day long.

But for the dead dude deciding he needed to run at the guy holding a shotgun and I try to take it away from him, he would probably still be alive.

Each and every last one of you motherfuckers know it’s true.

His actions indicate that he was pissed off that they caught him.

Tell me how I’m wrong.

.


----------



## KissMy (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Is anybody going to answer my question about what reasonable action would’ve save this guys life?
> 
> Run into the trees, ot to the houses, or the other way, or ask these motherfuckers what the hell they want.
> 
> ...


Georgia is a Stand Your Ground State, Avery did not need to retreat from thugs attempting to take his life or freedom. I have done the same, attacked an armed robber poking a gun in my back attempting to take my cash at an ATM machine. He got his head busted on a yellow cement filled pipe barricade post, then I ran before his buddies could join in.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The REASONABLE ACTION was for those 2 men to have let the police handle this situation.
> ...



You're right.

The fact that they killed an unarmed man means they should be charged with murder...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I have watched it repeatedly.

You know I’m right.

Nobody runs it somebody pointing a gun at them. Nobody.

You want to charge these idiots with a crime, fine but it ain’t murder. Not with the way he acted.  

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The REASONABLE ACTION was for those 2 men to have let the police handle this situation.
> ...


You should be disagreeing with IM2, because you said the black guy deserved it. Now you are contradicting yourself with every post. Why are you doing that?


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> We can go with this all day long.
> 
> But for the dead dude deciding he needed to run at the guy holding a shotgun and I try to take it away from him, he would probably still be alive.
> 
> ...


What we know is that you must be an idiot.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> We can go with this all day long.
> 
> But for the dead dude deciding he needed to run at the guy holding a shotgun and I try to take it away from him, he would probably still be alive.
> 
> ...



You're a pissant little coward.

You refuse to answer the question posed to you seven times.

You offer no reason to take you seriously or to care about what you say...


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Exactly! He was met at the front with the guy and his shotgun with a clear shot. They knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



That's not my argument at all, you brainless twit.

My argument is that McMichael charged Arbery.

When you consider the FACT that McMichael armed himself and chased Arbery down, that's the scenario which makes the most sense, and it's the one which will put the racist McMichael behind bars for the rest of his life...


----------



## KissMy (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



No, McMichael was the aggressor, so he is also guilty of murder & false arrest.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


It's murder and it should be pre mediated murder. Arbery didn't run to a gun and the gun had no right to be pulled. This FACT seems to escape you as you try looking for reasons to absolve those two racists from this 21st century lynching.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > We can go with this all day long.
> ...


I fail to see why Bootney is still here arguing with us, when he said the black guy deserved it? Why should he care about the circumstances surrounding this case?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh sure, they can be charged with murder.  

Not one of you would run at somebody point a gun at you. You’ve all admitted that.

That means McMichael probably was not pointing a gun at this guy.

Or, we can go with the fact that this dude was a stupid motherfucker. I’ll except that too. 


.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Because he's a little racist fuck, and he feels as though his self-worth is dependent on rejoicing in the death of an unarmed black man...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Possession of a firearm is not assault.

You’re telling me that he did not try to take the gun away from McMichael?

Make up your fucking mind. What the fuck actually happened.?

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



McMichael charged Arbery in front of the truck. That scenario is what makes the most sense to anyone who isn;t a shitbag racist fuck like you.

Prove me wrong.

And it's not that they "can" be charged with murder, they "have" been charged with murder...


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No, the black dude is dead because 2 white men thought they had the right to arrest him
> ...


The only one that really matters is this. Two armed men attempted to stop an unarmed jogger.  Had they not decided to do that no one would have died.  None of this would have happened and whether or not someone was right or wrong in grabbing the gun would be trrelevent.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > We can go with this all day long.
> ...


What question was that?

There’s so many of you that deny the fact that it’s fucking stupid to run at somebody who is holding a gun. I can’t follow who’s asking me questions.

Ask your question again.

Answer mine bitch

.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No, the black dude is dead because 2 white men thought they had the right to arrest him
> ...


The 2 white guys could have stayed home and let the police handle the situation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


OK, so we agree the fat inbred dumbasses should not have stopped the truck. Excellent. We are on the same page. I am guessing the fat losers threatened him and he didn't know how to handle himself as well as he thought he did. His mistake but their fault for stopping the truck in the first place. They are the instigators.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


We did? Which post? We saw McMichael and the gun pointed directly at Avery.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> McMichael charged Arbery in front of the truck. That scenario is what makes the most sense to anyone who isn;t a shitbag racist fuck like you.


I have done nothing or said nothing racist. You can shove it up your fucking ass.

Show me where McMichael ran at him with a gun. Show it. On the video.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK, so we agree the fat inbred dumbasses should not have stopped the truck.


Yes. Is it murder? Stoppin a truck is murder?

Is it your first instinct to run at somebody and try to take a gun away from them if they’re pointing it at you? Have you answered that question yet?


.


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


What was the first wrong action in the chain of events?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What question was that?



If all they wanted to do was talk to Arbery, why did they arm themselves before going after him? The two of them, who both could benefit from the use of a treadmill, could've easily subdued Arbery...



> I can’t follow who’s asking me questions.



Bullshit. You're a chickenshit and afraid to answer the question.

If you answer mine, I will answer yours.

But you and I know you're not smart enough to answer mine intelligently...


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Again there never should have been a gun pulled or 2 armed white men waiting at the end of a street to try arresting the black jogger.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Is it your first instinct to run at somebody and try to take a gun away from them if they’re pointing it at you?



You're the type of person who would smack a hornet's nest with a baseball bat and then whine that you were stung...


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Pulling a gun on a innocent citizen is assault.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Is it your first instinct to run at somebody and try to take a gun away from them if they’re pointing it at you?
> ...


Great analogy!


----------



## Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Well...I can relate to that when it is one arguing against many...repeating is fine


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I have done nothing or said nothing racist. You can shove it up your fucking ass.



In an earlier post you said you were happy the black guy was dead...



> Show me where McMichael ran at him with a gun. Show it. On the video.



You can't show me where Arbery ran at McMichael. All we know for certain is that, when they emerged from the front of the truck, they were both struggling over the gun.

Considering the irrefutable fact that McMichael armed himself before going after Arbery, and that he exited the truck brandishing a weapon, it makes far more sense that he would be in the state of mind to run at Arbery than Arbery would've been to run at McMichael...


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Nobody should be pressed to answer bootneys silly question.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

These two idiots took it upon themselves to be police officers. That is stupid as fuck, but that is not murder.

The dead dude is dead because he’s an idiot. At no time did he ever try to resolve this situation without violence. I don’t give a damn if they had guns or not. A reasonable person would ask them what the fuck they want or try to run the other way.

What this really comes down to is that you motherfuckers want to charge someone with murder for the sole reason if they happen to be armed. That is bullshit and I do not except it.

Charge these guys with felony murder. That’s fine with me. 

The mere possession of a firearm is not illegal, not is it assault.

Nobody runs at somebody who’s actually pointing a gun at them.  What does that leave you with,? Brandishing a firearm.

Any of you idiots saying that this is premeditated first-degree murder I’ve lost your goddamn minds. 

I just think it’s hilarious how far are you idiots would go to defend his shit. He went so far as to say that he would run it somebody was pointing a gun at you.

Whoever on here said I’m racist, fuck off and die I don’t ever want to talk to you again.
.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > I have done nothing or said nothing racist. You can shove it up your fucking ass.
> ...


Shut the fuck up. You called me a racist. You’re going on ignore. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nobody should be pressed to answer bootneys silly question.


So you would run at somebody pointing a gun at you?  You’re that stupid?

It’s relevant to show that nobody was pointing to go to him. He was mad because he got caught. Right?

Or was he stupid? Which one is it?

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



I knew it. You're a pussy.

Don't trip on your tail when you tuck it between your legs you lying little bitch.

And, for all others here, let that serve as proof positive that Bootney actually knows that McMichael shouldn't have done what he did, but Bootney's a racist fuck who would never want to condemn a white guy from murdering an unarmed black guy...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody should be pressed to answer bootneys silly question.
> ...



Such a fucking coward...


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


He never had skin in this game when he made that comment. If you are spending hours debating the video, and trying to find out exactly what happened, only to tell us the black guy deserved it, then yes, he's a racist and a big waste of time.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Whoever on here said I’m racist, fuck off and die I don’t ever want to talk to you again.



Oh, I think many hold that opinion.

Maybe it was when you said you were happy the black guy was dead.

And I knew Bootney would be a pussy and not answer my question...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



And, like most racists, he's a coward of the highest order...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Whatever. 

I’ll keep you off ignore.  Do you want to say I’m racist fine.

I’m racist. Cool.

You would run at somebody point to go to you. That makes you an idiot. I’m a racist. You’re an idiot. Agree?




You are really fucking stupid.

.


----------



## BWK (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Exactly! Remember everyone, Bootney said the black guy deserved it. Night night everyone!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Answer my question you fucking coward. You know good and goddamn well if that dude was 10 feet away from the truck before he turned and ran toward McMichael. Don’t tell me what my eyes are not seeing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


We can all remember that you said you would run at somebody point to go to you.

You’re a fucking idiot.



.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Answer my question you fucking pussy.

Until then go fuck yourself.

.


----------



## fncceo (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



There is always more to this kind of thing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You’re a pussy and a coward because you won’t answer a simple question because you know it makes you look like a fucking idiot.

You’re a coward and a pussy and an idiot.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

BWK said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...


Answer the question pussy otherwise you can shut your fucking ass too.

Are you too much of a pussy to answer the question?

You know you are, or you’re a goddamn idiot. Either way.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

No one here would behave like Arbery.  No one.

You know you wouldn’t.  Not if someone is pointing a gun at you.  

.

Darwin wins.

.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> These two idiots took it upon themselves to be police officers. That is stupid as fuck, but that is not murder.
> 
> The dead dude is dead because he’s an idiot. At no time did he ever try to resolve this situation without violence. I don’t give a damn if they had guns or not. A reasonable person would ask them what the fuck they want or try to run the other way.
> 
> ...


No, the dead dude is dead because the 2 idiots decided to take the law into their own hands and when he resisted they killed him. The fact they armed themselves upon leaving the house shows pre meditation. They were prepared to use lethal force and that was apparently in the back of their minds. You keep talking about somebody running at a gun. That did not happen. And you can get mad at a person calling you a racist but you did make the comment of how the black guy deserved it, then you have consistently defended the murderers.

You are white and don't seem to understand this situation. Arbery was going to get shot or ran over had he tried what you have said. At the point of confrontation him asking a question would have got him ganged up on and beaten since the guy who shot the situation was following him as part of the posse. So you see bootney, Arbery's options were limited and the hard truth you can't get through your head is that those white men should not have been there in the first place.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


He did nothing of the sort. He ran to the right side of the truck away from the open door where Redneck number 2 got out of the truck.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



I've asked you the same question eight times.

If you're too goddamn stupid to answer it, that's fine. Just admit it.

But expecting me to answer your question when you so clumsily dodge answering mine, well, that just demonstrates just how fucking pathetic you are...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so we agree the fat inbred dumbasses should not have stopped the truck.
> ...


It depends. I can handle myself but unlikely. Is it murder? IDK. Definitely manslaughter. Have to review additional evidence to gauge if it is murder. I find the hicks to be cowardly as they had the #s advantage.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> No one here would behave like Arbery.  No one.
> 
> You know you wouldn’t.  Not if someone is pointing a gun at you.
> 
> ...



Who's that in your avatar? Is that your boyfriend?


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> No one here would behave like Arbery.  No one.
> 
> You know you wouldn’t.  Not if someone is pointing a gun at you.
> 
> ...


The better claim is no one should have behaved like the McMichaels. That was the problem. And if the court is right darwin is going to be the prison justice those 2 racists will receive.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


800 people are posting.  I don’t see your question.

Ask it again or fuck off.  

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > No one here would behave like Arbery.  No one.
> ...


Ask IM2 stupid why he has me on ignore. Coward.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

These forums never cease to amaze me. I really don't believe what I have been reading. The world is a funny place and we just experienced a full blown attack of lunacy.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I don’t see your question.



*IF ALL THEY WANTED TO DO WAS TALK TO ARBERY, WHY DID TRAVIS AND GREGORY McMICHAEL ARM THEMSELVES BEFORE CHASING ARBERY DOWN?*

You see it that time?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > No one here would behave like Arbery.  No one.
> ...


No one should have behaved like the McMichaels.

I honestly believe it still could have ended without anyone getting hurt.  The called 911.  You can hardly believe they intended to kill him when they did that.  

Arbery would be alive, and these two idiots would be charged with other crimes, not murder.  Now Arbery is dead and he gave a jury potential reasonable doubt by apparently trying to disarm McMichael. 

Not once did it appear that he tried to reason with anybody.  He may have had no duty to do so, but now he is dead.  

The whole thing is senseless.  

And now people are calling me racist because I think Arbery choose poorly.


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t see your question.
> ...


Because they suspected him of being armed.  

If they wanted to murder him, why call 911 before hand?  

If they were pointing guns at him, why did he escalate, guaranteeing his death?  

.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> These two idiots screwed up by trying to apprehend someone who appeared to be a burglary suspect. That mistake should not be considered murder. That’s the real issue.


Do you consider it manslaughter?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



It's perfectly fine to think that he chose poorly.

But if you don't want to be labeled a racist, you might want to curtail the ignorant "I'm glad the black guy's dead" comments.

Now, will you answer my question?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > These two idiots screwed up by trying to apprehend someone who appeared to be a burglary suspect. That mistake should not be considered murder. That’s the real issue.
> ...


Probably.

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Based on what? There was exactly zero evidence or indication that he was armed...



> If they wanted to murder him, why call 911 before hand?



I never said they wanted to murder him. I said they were prepared to kill him. There's a very big difference...



> If they were pointing guns at him, why did he escalate, guaranteeing his death?



You don't consider aiming loaded firearms at an unarmed man to be "escalating" the situation? 

Seriously???

You're going out of your way to blame Arbery. Considering that the two McMichaels were armed and Arbery wasn't, it's natural to want to determine why you're doing that, and "racism" would understandably be high on the list of reasons why...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


When I have people deliberately ignoring my comments about the idiot McMichaels being stupid and accusing me of siding with their dumb asses, it gets pretty frustrating.

THEY WERE ARMED BECAUSE THEY THOUGH HE WAS ARMED.  

It was stupid. They were on because they thought he would be on. It was stupid. They should not have approached him if they were on. They should have followed him and reported his whereabouts to police. I’ve already said this repeatedly. Yet this statement is ignored.

.
.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

If they are found guilty, I hope Travis McMichael gets the death penalty, and I hope Gregory McDonald dies a very old man in prison...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Based on what? There was exactly zero evidence or indication that he was armed...


I didn’t say it was reasonable. I just told you why.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



If they were "on" what?

That makes no sense.

The reason your statement is being ignored is because you keep going back and blaming Arbery for escalating the situtation, when the escalation came about when an amred Travis McMichael got out of the truck...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> If they are found guilty, I hope Travis McMichael gets the death penalty, and I hope Gregory McDonald dies a very old man in prison...


I don’t care either way. Charge them with something.  

If this DA acts like an idiot and does not include lesser charges, and they walK because a jury has murder-1 only, you can point that blame squarely at the DA. He must give jurors options.

I do think these guys deserve some sort of punishment. I am not sure a murder is it, but they deserve something.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Is ityour argument that there was no way for Arbery to save his own life BUT to disarm McMichael?

It’s your argument that Arbery would be dead no matter what he did?


.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > If they are found guilty, I hope Travis McMichael gets the death penalty, and I hope Gregory McDonald dies a very old man in prison...
> ...


They committed murder bootney.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > If they are found guilty, I hope Travis McMichael gets the death penalty, and I hope Gregory McDonald dies a very old man in prison...
> ...




Here's some light reading for you. It doesn't take a fuckin' brain surgeon to conclude that, initially, this case was handled inappropriately at best:

US district attorneys condemn recused prosecutor in Ahmaud Arbery case

Ga. Attorney General requests U.S. Dept. of Justice to investigate handling of Ahmaud Arbery case

Travis and Gregory McMichael are going to be fucked six ways to Sunday. At least you can take solace in the fact that it won;t be tried as a hate crime. Georgia doesn't have hate crime laws...


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Why do you hang on to this?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Quite possibly, yes. after all, if they weren't thinking about using their weapons, there was no need to have them.

But more to the point, my argument is that it's beyond the height of stupidity for you to continue to insist that Arbery escalated this. Travis McMichael did that. That's why he's sitting in a fucking jail cell...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> When I have people deliberately ignoring my comments about the idiot McMichaels being stupid and accusing me of siding with their dumb asses, it gets pretty frustrating.



Oh, well, see... there are 800 people posting. I didn't see your comments...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Then, charge them with murder, but don’t let these fools walk because a jury decides it isn’t murder.  Add more counts than just murder so they don’t walk. At least get them on something.  

.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


What's frustrating is that you refuse to get that those men had no right to follow Arbery. Therefore any reason you have for them being armed is irrelevant.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Quite possibly, yes. after all, if they weren't thinking about using their weapons, there was no need to have them.


So, why call 911 before committing 1st degree murder?  

.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Not everybody  is silly enough to think that Arbery wasn't murdered because he supposedly ran at a gun. Some people will actually see what happened in the video, the entire video.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> What's frustrating is that you refuse to get that those men had no right to follow Arbery. Therefore any reason you have for them being armed is irrelevant.


Being armed is irrelevant.  

They had no right to apprehend him, but when reporting a potential crime, they had the right to follow him.  That’s all they should have done.  

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



You really need to pay attention.

Not only have they been charged with murder, they've been charged with aggravated assault. That makes the charge of murder even more severe. Also, since Travis and Gregory McMichael acted together to chase him down, they could be charged with conspiracy to commit murder. That's the "you're fucked forever" trifecta.

If found guilty on just a murder charge they can, and in my opinion should be, awarded the death penalty...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > What's frustrating is that you refuse to get that those men had no right to follow Arbery. Therefore any reason you have for them being armed is irrelevant.
> ...



And because THEY chose to do more, Arbery is dead...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You want to take that chance?  All they need is reasonable doubt.  

I would not charge them with murder only.  I would make sure they at least got something.



.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 10, 2020)

My bullshit meter is pegged. I'm goin' to bed...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I am glad to hear that the DA is not a dumbass.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


True, but that is not the SOLE reason Arbery is dead.  

.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


It was murder. They went armed. They went to arrest. They were acting as police meaning they were going to use all police authority including lethal force. But they were not police.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


That response assumes they would have killed Arbery, no matter what he did.

You really believe that?

.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...





> *Bruce Finlay*
> 
> Attorney at Law
> P.O. Box 3, Shelton, WA 98584
> ...


Have you learned something or are you still feeling antagonistic towards me?


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Yes. Why wouldn't I?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 10, 2020)

cnm said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Godboy (May 10, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


If pointing a gun at someone is illegal, why is this guy a hero and not going to jail?


or this guy


or this guy


or this guy


or this guy


or this guy

Man holds suspected church burglar at gunpoint

Should i keep going?

Learn to read, moron. Your own link says it "CAN" happen, not that it WILL happen. If you were a gangbanger who is menacing people with his gun, you would go to jail, but if you are a good Samaritan, you can absolutely point a gun at someone and it is perfectly legal. Making up lies isnt an effective argument. Do better next time.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That's all I have to say to you on this topic.







.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


The video speaks for itself. There can be no doubt that he was the aggressor.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Because either they believe the bs peddled about black men being genetically predisposition to violence and as a result are afraid of them or they wanted to experience what it was like when it was for an intents and purposes still legal to hunt down and shoot black men in the good ole U.S. of A.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Nah, sane people just dont like it when violent criminals attack people. Violent criminals should always be shot. The world would be a much better place if this happened more often. 

Quit defending criminals.


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Correct up to the point where you determined it was a murder. The black guy tried to grab the gun knowing he was guilty, and then they shot him as self defense.

If you were a smart black guy, you would oppose criminals. Instead you love democrats, criminals and the welfare that creates them.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


You might want to look for a longer video then start understanding that McMichael had no right to be there.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Norman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


This was murder and I am opposing criminals.


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why are you taking the side of the burglar that the citizen police arrested, then?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Post what you’ve got. I don’t care.  

You still think they would have killed him, no matter what.  I have nothing else to say.  You proved my point.

Case closed.

.


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Wow, heroes of society kicking criminal ass. Leftists have a big problem with this, obviously.

So what do you recon would have happened to the first guy if he started charging at the guy with the gun? Thankfully, he wasn't that dumb.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


The case was closed before you started your first post. Yes I think they would have killed him. They did kill him. The McMichael son had no reason to be standing there with his shot gun cocked.


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


>



Blacks need fathers to not become retarded from the advice of women who have no clue. This is what might happen if boys don't have guidance from someone who has proper man's testosterone levels.

He robbed, then he tried to grab a gun, and that's why he is dead. That's also why there was no arrest for so long - they already know the people who shot the person were innocent, as is usual in these cases. Then the media fueled outrage, and we must must must arrest people immediately. They will be disappointed again.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


He was boxed in, front & rear wasn't he if you consider the guy in the vehicle in the rear shooting the video footage that was ultimately released?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Do the words "without lawful authority" or "without a valid lawful basis" mean anything to you?

I stopped looking after I saw the word "Homeowner" in the title of the first video.  Of course there are exceptions, finding someone in your home or on your property who doesn't belong there is one of them.

So stop being pedantic and admit that you can't just point a firearm at someone when you're out in public simply because you want to "interrogate" them and/or know who they are.  That is a easy way to end up with an assault charge or getting shot yourself.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I don't defend criminals, if anything I defend and assist their victims.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


>


Who cares?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


you are wasting your bandwidth

with recent stories of whites killed by blacks such as the elderly couple or the white girl in miami, the dead jogger is just not important anymore


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I posted several videos. Why did you only mention the first one? Your entire argument is based on lies. I posted several examples. Would you like 10 more that have nothing to do with someones home? 20? 30? How many must i post before you admit you are wrong?


----------



## gipper (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What I don’t understand is why did the murder victim run toward the guys with guns. I don’t know about you but if I see guys with guns, I run away from them. It’s just common sense.

I suspect there is more to the story then we are being told.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



But if you kill someone who runs into you, despite you're holding a gun, that's self defense.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



But you do know that is not what happen, do you?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Leftist's narrative is falling apart. 

No matter how hard they try to find a decent black "victim of whypipo racism", it always turns out that the black in question was at fault.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Show me.
> ...



When someone points gun at you, weather policeman like Darren Wilson in Ferguson, or civilian McMichael in Georgia, are you saying that first reaction should be to go for a gun and disarm that person, instead to comply with their request?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


And, I think we have effectively demonstrated bias on the part of many here.  They continue to argue that there was nothing Arbery could have done in this entire scenario to prevent his own death.

Here's the first thing he could have done.




Don't run left, toward the guy with the gun.  Run right, toward the houses. 

That's not the behavior of someone in fear for his life.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I asked that question 400 times.  The best I can tell based on his responses is "YES"

.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Don't run left, toward the guy with the gun.  Run right, toward the houses.
> 
> That's not the behavior of someone in fear for his life.



As has been pointed out to you ad nauseum, he did run around to the right. You're either blind as a bat or profoundly dishonest if you say you can't see that.

Logic and common sense says that there's a better than average chance that, when McMichael ran in front of the truck, he did so in a manner as to completely block Arbery. Maybe he leveled the shotgun at him. Any intelligent person would accept that as being well within the realm of possibility.

You continue to want to blame Arbery for "escalating" this, and you fail, every time. No prosecutor is going to see that, and no jury will agree with a defense attorney who presents it as a defense...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Police transcripts say that the water service was called out to the "crime scene" after Arbery bolted in order to shut off water due to flooding. Does anyone know what happened here? Did he break pipes in the house?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > When someone points gun at you, weather policeman like Darren Wilson in Ferguson, or civilian McMichael in Georgia, are you saying that first reaction should be to go for a gun and disarm that person, instead to comply with their request?
> ...



And, for the 400th fucking time, that was not his first reaction...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Okay... Soooo, why do you carry a gun every day?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Wow.

That's not what it says at all.

It says nothing about the water service being called out to a crime scene. It says water was running towards a crime scene.

You can't even lie well...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



Second thought... run for woods, or go for a gun. 

Go for a gun. Smart.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



All one needs to do is read the news about random assaults and mall shootings (I was present at one in Oregon some years back). I don't carry it to "shoot up" anything, as was suggested by someone else as being the only reason a person would carry a gun...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> He's dead because he was chased down and killed by two rednecks.
> 
> When Travis McMichael was standing on the driver's side of the truck, Arbery ran to the passenger side.  How is that, in any way, unreasonable?



If true, they could've shoot him without leaving the truck. But they didn't, they wanted to talk to him. No intention to kill him, until he went for a gun. 

Lemme ask you... why didn't he let go of the gun after first shot, but he still kept going?


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Not even close.


Ame®icano said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Not even close.

The McMichaels armed themselves and then pursued Arbery. Those two actions legally negate them from being able to claim self defense. The U.S. Attorney almost laughed when he read that determination by the local DA...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



How? 

They already passed by him and didn't shoot him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


That doesn't mean anything. They blocked his path. Why would any sane person stop a truck in the middle of the street. You do that in Boston and we are swinging. That is just not a rational move. At least not here in the Northeast.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > He's dead because he was chased down and killed by two rednecks.
> ...



Well, because he's been shot with a shot gun. If he starts to run, it's absolutely reasonable for him to think he'll be shot again, and he's not gonna' outrun buckshot.

You also didn't answer my question. Why was running to the passenger side unreasonable on Arbery's part? If his intent was to go for the gun, he wouldn't have done that.

You say they could've killed him from the truck, but they didn't, as if that could possibly matter. It doesn't. The intent to kill him will be proven by three things: They armed themselves, they pursued him, and he's dead.

If all they wanted to do was talk, there was no reason for them to arm themselves. But they did, and in doing so they escalated not only the entire situation, but also the charges which will land them in prison for the rest of their lives.

The local DA had this case for two months and did nothing. The US Attorney got a hold of it and they were arrested within 48 hours, charged with murder, aggravated assault and now, possibly, conspiracy to commit murder.

You can try to twist this story around in your mind to make the shooting of an unarmed black guy by two white, racist rednecks justified, but it's not. Only in places like redneck southern Georgia could that ever be justified...


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Camp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


who's an alleged murderer?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


no they didn't, they have every right to stop on a street.  The black man had every opportunity to avoid that truck.  he ran toward it and at the dude with the gun.  Fact.  right?  he ran at the truck.  the truck did not cut him off.  the black man could have continued running past the truck.  neither man was in his path.  neither.  to say otherwise is a lie.  And the video makes you that.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


no it isn't reasonable at all,  the dude with the gun never pointed the gun at him.  nor did the dude in the truck bed.  neither man pointed a weapon at the black man.  to say otherwise is to ignore the video evidence.

BTW, he got shot because he grabbed a gun with the holder and introduced a conflict with the holder pulling and pushing and whatever else the direction of the gun was forced, but he forced the shots fired by his grabbing.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Which one? There are two.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> ...



Okay... so why do anyone arm themselves? 

To make a fashion statement?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes, they blocked his path. That's what you do when you want to stop someone.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Not even close.
> ...



I arm myself in case I have to defend myself. I don't arm myself so that I can go chase down someone who's running down my street so I can "talk" to him but kill him instead...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



Yes you do. You arm yourself in case you need to defend yourself. 

Stopping the robber means you might need to use force, or that robber might use force against you. 

Therefore gun, if that happen, you defend yourself.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> ...


Who cares?

a black man armed himself and murdered two innocent white people in delaware 

but you dont care about that


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



He robbed no one, and he was unarmed. Furthermore, Travis McMichael didn't even know that Arbery was inside the construction site. He just did what Daddy told him to do (which is common among redneck racists), and his decision to listen to his father is what will put his redneck ass in jail for the rest of his life.

Again, they armed themselves and pursued him. Because of that they CANNOT claim self defense...


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Not even close.
> ...



Of course I do.

But that's not the topic of discussion here. A black guy killing white people in Delaware has no bearing on the case we're discussing...


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> ...


huh?  if they have carry license, the act by the black man to wrestle the gun from the holder, is creating a threat.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


so what?  what's your point?  the men were attempting to detain for the cops.  that can't be disputed.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 11, 2020)

BWK said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Great reply.

That's a loaded question also.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


all it is is evidence you don't care about that scenario.  that was the point.  you just confirmed it.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

At this point I'm going to bow out of this conversation for the time being. We're arguing in circles, and accomplishing nothing. 

The racist-apologists  here will continue to blame Arbery and absolve Gregory and Travis McMichael, and will continue to try to make it seem as though this is okay because a black guy killed white people someplace else. 

I'll revisit this thread when as there are developments in the case but, for right now, I've grown a bit weary of the absolutely unbridled stupidity being demonstrated by those who think this was a righteous shooting...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Forget the jogger. If I am driving and you stop your truck in the middle of street without hazards and just sit there, I will come out of my car and confront you. If you pull a gun on me, you better use it correctly. I would have disarmed that fat loser and he and his dad would have been in serious trouble. You DO NOT have the right to stop in the middle of the street and sit there unless your truck has stalled or you have some sort of emergency.

Forget the jogger, I am talking big picture here.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> But that's not the topic of discussion here.


Right 

its the topic on another thread

did it capture your attention and cause you to comment?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You block my path you better get ready to man up. They had no right. Call the police. It was at worst two on one. Don't need a gun if you're a man.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Not even close.
> ...


If it is two against one and you pull out a gun, you're a pussy. Sorry and it was more than two as the dude in the truck behind them was their buddy. So 3 on 1? Why did they need a gun?

Even if they are innocent (they aren't) they are guilty of being pussies.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


He’s just responding to the dog whistle the lib news media is blowing

in miami two black guys murdered a 17 year old white girl for her shoes

I seriously doubt if he heard about that on the lib news media or gave it one percent as much attention as he gave to the Georgia jogger


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


The jogger is “manning up” in a funeral home somewhere


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Yep. But he and I are completely different people.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Is there a video? Without the video this would not be getting the play it gets either.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


that isn't against the law is it?  if someone wishes to show they are weak, it's allowed, right?  I mean, this is america right?  And again, the black man ran at the one man with a gun.  The dude in the truck bed did not have a weapon in his hand when the black man approached.  video is clear on that.  The black man was not even detained, he had a clear path to continue his jog.  He interrupted that jog.  you show me something differently.  Weak ass pussies or not.  show that to me.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Famous last words


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Forget laws. If you're a pussy then so be it. I won't say they are guilty of murder until I have more evidence but you and I agree that the assailants are pussies. Correct? And I am not going to defend pussies on the messageboard. I leave that for Leftists like JoeB and playtime. This country has weakened due to their PC culture and these assailants further weaken it. They didn't need a gun. Want to confront the person then do it like a man. I have zero time or respect for pussies and cowards.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


I am 100% confident I would handle it quite well. You can come to Boston and see for yourself if you like...


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Don't run left, toward the guy with the gun.  Run right, toward the houses.
> ...


He clearly took a left turn at the front of the truck, rather than a right turn. He should have never taken that left turn and attacked the guy holding a gun. That is why he is dead.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Thats your excuse?

The dead white couple in Delaware or the dead white girl in miami dont matter  because libs have no video?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



You claim to "know" what is "common among redneck racists" and what their reaction would be.

Okay, let's play... 

Is it fair to use the same assessment and claim that is common that blacks are violent and what their reaction would be when confronted?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


When did I say they didn't matter? I said video footage makes it that more real. Without it, you just have words on paper. Just another murder....


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Of sure

an internet tough guy

so you are claiming you could whup the black joggers ass?

because he could not get it done


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


He is dead because the assailants are pussies and had to use a gun when it was 3 on 1.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> He just did what Daddy told him to do (which is common among redneck racists)


What do you call black guys who murder white teenage girls?

do you have an appropriate racial slur for them too?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Stopping and detaining a robber is an emergency.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Definitely. He is likely tired too as he was running. I am not an "internet tough guy". I am a reasonable person. I also have a minority interest in three MMA gyms and have been training in MMA since I was 14. I am 39 now. I am not afraid of a confrontation. Doesn't mean I go looking for trouble either. The assailants were and they were pussies for using a gun when they had a 3 on 1 advantage. Pussies. Capital P.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



They did man up. They carried guns.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


You cant call them assailants when he was the one who attacked them. That is why he is dead. If you attack someone and they have a gun, you should be shot dead immediately. This should be standard procedure all across the US.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


My buddy used to say he has a black belt in tire tool

and he proved it more than once

but even he could not beat a shotgun

and I doubt if you are bullet proof either


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Of course you would.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Pussies. 3 on 1 and you need a gun too. May as well join the Leftist Democrat party.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


First off, you utter fucking moron, his old ass dad in the back of the truck doesnt count. Secondly, the guy filming didnt know any of those people, so why on earth would anyone expect him to help? He obviously didnt. All he did was film. 

This was a suspected criminal attacking another man who had a gun. You can shove that tough guy shit up your ass. Violent criminals should be shot dead on sight every time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You guys keep doubting me. Hilarious. You are no better than raging Leftists. Believe what you like.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


What did you say fat boy? Why doesn't his old ass dad count? He is not a person? There is proof this man was a "violent criminal"? You're another KKK asshole, eh? 

Damn, you people are just as bad as the Leftists on this site. Call me a fucking moron to my face and see what happens. Pussy.


----------



## Canon Shooter (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You must be stupid.

I'll come back to comment as there are developments in the case. 

But, to your point, my comment was regarding how a redneck son will do what his daddy tells him, no questions asked. I said nothing about anyone being violent...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Well, 2 on 1. The one that was recording wasn't part of the action. 

Second, yeah... when you're outnumbered, and they carry guns, you make wise decision and attack. 

Wakanda forevah.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You assume the victim has the same skill set as I do. Bad mistake. One day maybe you and I will meet and we can discuss it in person. See how you feel then....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You don't grab a shutgun the way he did. You attack from the side. Whatever. That shotgun should never have been there. Use a cell phone, take a picture and move on. Take the law into your own hands and you get this. Life in prison.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Not at all. I am not assuming the "victim" and you have the same skill set. From your answers I realize that you're as dumb as he was.

Especially if you're assuming that I have no skill set. But that's OK, keyboard warrior.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You don't grab a shutgun the way he did. You attack from the side.


Uh huh

dont bet the rent money (and your life) on that


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...



And you base that on what? Statistics? 

And my question was... is it fair to assume one thing, and not to assume the other?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


You don't have much if you're defending the assailants. Anyone can be a tough guy with a gun in their hand or if they have a numbers advantage. Here they had both and you're defending that. Makes you a pussy. You're no better than JoeB, playtime and other stupid Leftists on this site. You are the same person to me as far as I am concerned.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You don't grab a shutgun the way he did. You attack from the side.
> ...


If you point it at me, I am assuming you're going to use it. So I am betting my life on it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> I posted several videos. Why did you only mention the first one? Your entire argument is based on lies. I posted several examples. Would you like 10 more that have nothing to do with someones home? 20? 30? How many must i post before you admit you are wrong?


I don't have time now to go into this further but I will answer your questions later on this evening if I have time. 

In the meantime, I just checked with a CJTC firearm instructor (Washington State Criminal Justice Training Commission) and he directed me to the specific page and paragraph in their training manual that answers your question which follows below.  This is the same training I completed when I obtained my first WA Concealed Pistol License 19 years ago.  


> *CRIMINAL PENALTIES FOR UNLAWFUL USE OF FORCE*
> Use of force or deadly force when law does not allow it may result in your arrest for assault or homicide.
> Criminal charges for an assault with a firearm do not necessarily require that the gun be fired; for example, _someone who threatens another _*without legal justification *_by pointing a gun at him or her has committed an assault. _
> 
> ...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You don't have much if you're defending the assailants. Anyone can be a tough guy with a gun in their hand or if they have a numbers advantage. Here they had both and you're defending that. Makes you a pussy. You're no better than JoeB, playtime and other stupid Leftists on this site. You are the same person to me as far as I am concerned.



There was one assailant.

Sure, anyone can be tough with a gun, and not everyone with a gun is necessary smart. 

That's why you don't argue with those people, if you're unarmed you avoid them.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


why does a video make a murder less important?  dude, you're starting to sound like a leftist.  what a shame.  oh well.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have much if you're defending the assailants. Anyone can be a tough guy with a gun in their hand or if they have a numbers advantage. Here they had both and you're defending that. Makes you a pussy. You're no better than JoeB, playtime and other stupid Leftists on this site. You are the same person to me as far as I am concerned.
> ...


If you point your gun at me, the last thing I am doing is turning my back. The victim made his move and it backfired (no pun intended). From my experience his body went into fight or flight mode and he didn't have the skills to disarm someone. Tragic event that never should have happened.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > I posted several videos. Why did you only mention the first one? Your entire argument is based on lies. I posted several examples. Would you like 10 more that have nothing to do with someones home? 20? 30? How many must i post before you admit you are wrong?
> ...


'may'  what does that word mean?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Never said it was less important. When did I say that? Now you sound like a Leftist. I said videos make it more real to people. 

If I tell you, I saw Mookie Betts hit a home run, moonshot. You shrug. You've seen 100s of home runs. If I show you a video and it goes 550 feet you are likely more impressed. We as a society, especially men are very visual so optics matter. Never call compare me to a Leftist again if you want us to remain civil.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I wouldn't run up to a guy with a gun.  my mother taught me not to.  if someone comes up to me is  a completely other issue.  If I'm cornered I might do something.  but when I have an out, I'm going with that, and I'm certainly not going to run at a guy holding one when all I have to do is go the other way.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


well why did you post it didn't have a video then?  how did that make it less a story?  see, that's a leftist ploy. you wrote that, not me.

The point was that no attention was given to that story.  just because it didn't have a video made it less important?  hmmmmm


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I have had people point guns at me in training type exercises, even when not loaded and not really a threatening situation, your body and brain react as one. It can be very unnerving. I have no idea what the victim thought in that instance. Doubt he was acting rationally.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I already explained why. In America we have become callous to murder. When it is show in living color it becomes more real. Not saying its right but that is human psyche. Never said it was less important. Every case needs to be discussed on its own merits. Would you feel differently if the jogger was a female?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I defend the constitution.  just because they might be pussies doesn't change the constitutional process that they were engaged in.  nothing they did was illegal.  I'll even defend a leftist against someone who is mis-using constitutional rights.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


yep.  I hate even a pop gun pointed at me.  I will scold my kids and grandkids for pointing that at me.  I use to point cap pistols at people when I was small, I knew no different.  To get back to the story, the guy with a gun didn't point it at the black man, so that piece isn't even present here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I am not arguing legality as I don't have all the facts. That would be a Leftist trait. To me with what I see, at best I see manslaughter. Limited data. But from an intangible perspective the assailants are pussies. I have not time or inclination to defend pussies. That is my issue here.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I want them all reported with the same weight.  that's all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I am making that assumption. Either way it was 2 on 1 and a gun should not have been necessary.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


so you don't see the black man actually attack the guy with the gun in that video?  interesting.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


no it wasn't there was no one in front of the man and he didn't have to run at that possible scenario.  all he had to do was either turn around, veer to the right, but basically avoid the two dudes was well within his options.  he choose differently than me.

And, the video clearly shows his own actions caused the gun to fire.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I see a struggle. "Attack"?

If you point a gun at me and I disarm you. Did I "attack" you? Even if you don't point it but are holding it and I feel threatened and again disarm you, am I "attacking" you? YES!!! But no court would find me guilty of A&B as self defense would be plead and likely be successful.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


OK but doesn't change the variables of:

#1) It was 2 vs. 1
#2) No need for a gun due to #1


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > I posted several videos. Why did you only mention the first one? Your entire argument is based on lies. I posted several examples. Would you like 10 more that have nothing to do with someones home? 20? 30? How many must i post before you admit you are wrong?
> ...


None of that has anything at all to do with our debate. You said its illegal to point a gun at someone. I showed you that is not true. Good samaritans can absolutely point a gun at a suspected criminal.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LMAO... those two were definitely not "good Samaritans". 

Wow...the stupidity.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


His dad wasnt in any position to help his son if that guy got the shotgun from him. It would have taken him way too long to even get out of the truck. The son was on his own. Furthermore, why would you risk a physical confrontation with a violent criminal when you have a gun? Just shoot him. Taking chances in a fight is for idiots.

Youre dumb.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Sure they were. They were tracking a criminal whom they recognized from crime scene footage. That is by definition a good samaritan.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


???? Why not ???? 64 is not Joe Biden and his 77 but looks like 94.

How do you know the man was a "violent criminal" and if he was why not use a cell phone and take a picture?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Criminal or Violent Criminal? Killing someone without a judge and jury makes one a good Samaritan? Oh...


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


We knew he was violent because HE ATTACKED A MAN IN THE VIDEO! Bro, if you havent seen the video, you shouldnt be talking about this story.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


When someone attacks you, you have the right to self defense. A man who is hitting you and trying to take your gun away is a dire threat.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


But the assailant assumed he was violent before the confrontation. Otherwise why have a gun when you have a 2 on 1 advantage?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


And a man pointing a gun at you is also a dire threat. No gun and there is no death in this case. Don't stop the truck in the middle of the street and act like a cop.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Where is your evidence that he pointed his gun at him? Prove that claim or look like the complete fool that we all know you are.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


where was it 2 vs 1?  I only see the kid wrestling with the black man 1 vs 1.  Again, the black man had an option to turn around or veer to the right, there were never two against one.  never.  his options available removed that position.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


he can't.  the video clearly shows at the 22 second mark, the black man had his hands on the gun prior to the first shot going off.  he can't deny that. to do so, makes him a leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


You don't know H2H combat well. A gun like that would have to be pointed for the outcome to be what it was. And when we see them wrestle, you see how it transpired. No other option. You'll see as the case gets resolved. My apologies, I had no idea you were a neophyte to H2H combat.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


no one pointed a gun at the black man.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


There were two in the truck and two were arrested. With a gun pointed at you, many don't turn their back and run.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


You don't know H2H combat very well. For them to be in the position they were in the gun had to be pointed at him already. No other option.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


well again, the black man has two hands on the gun when the first shot is fired and it was at the ground.  in no way does it show a gun being pointed at anyone.  The confrontation continues and the black man is holding the barrel with his left hand while landing right hooks to the face of the kid holding the gun.  tell me you see differently.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


He tried to disarm him with an incorrect technique.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Bitch, you have no idea what i know. No one gives a shit about the MMA classes you took. You arent impressive or knowledgeable in H2H combat. You are nothing but a total buffoon.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


If there is a video of me dunking a basketball but you don't see me jump and take off just me dunking, you assume I jumped and took off and not that I fell out of a helicopter. For them to be in a position they are, the gun had to have been pointed at him. No other option. Just wait as this gets prosecuted and you will see that I am right. No sense debating it now.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Nope, no flaw. The police were called and made aware of the circumstances.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


At that point your life depends on whether I pull the trigger or not

you may think you can leap tall buildings in a single bound but you dont move faster than my finger


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Took. Taught. Only buffoon here is you. You cannot add 2+2 to get 4. Pussy.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


This isnt the movies, dipshit. Youve never disarmed a man with a gun and you would suck at it if you tried.

The fact is, the gun was never pointed at him and the black guy attacked him anyway. His mistake. Im glad he is dead and no longer able to victimize anyone else.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Not as easy as you think with a shotgun.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


yep, and neither person denied the black man any constitutional right to run down a street.  just didn't.  I'm happy to entertain other evidence that shows they did.  So far, the only video clearly shows the black man at least one hundred feet from a truck parked in the street.  no one impeded his position at all.  The black man continues running toward the truck, encounters the truck and runs around the truck.  no one detained him during that entire process.  Show me differently.  No one pointed a gun at him, no one did any thing until the black man darted across the front of the truck and attacked the man with a gun.  That's all one sees.  please, I'll entertain other evidence.  post it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


But I have and many times. Granted they weren't loaded but the same techniques apply. It was 100% already pointed and as this gets tried and experts opine, you'll see that I am correct.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


As I said, let's watch it play out. If I am right you throw me a fist pump and if you're right I'll do the same. Deal?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > These guys are trying to get us to believe they had no intention of stopping him.
> ...


Nope, people have a right to fight for their life when someone pulls out a gun at them.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yeah, here is some footage of you teaching.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


why?  he never threatened him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


LOL

Believe what you will.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


sure.  But you never answered if the dude with the gun ever actually pointed the gun at the black man, and if the black man had options to avoid confrontation.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


In Georgia, it requires witnessing a felony. Arbery did not commit a felony. Gregory McMichael didn't witness anything other than Arbery running down his street, which is not even a misdemeanor.  And his son, Travis, didn't even witness that.

So no, the McMichael's could not legally enforce a citizen’s arrest.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


the video is clear.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Subjective. When you see a gun that is a threat. Especially with the truck stopped in the middle of the street.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You are allowed to take a gun that wasnt pointed at you? You can just start punching someone in the face? Is this the retarded angle youre taking?


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Its only a threat if you just committed a crime and are trying to flee the scene of the crime.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Once you see a gun you go into fight or flight.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If I am walking down the street and you pull up next to me with a shotgun, it is a threat. I hope to see you one day and have you try it with me. It would fantastic.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


...but they werent there, so how could they do their job THERE?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


_*"Show me anywhere in that video where you see anybody but the dead guy being the initial aggressor."*_

Where they cut him off in their vehicle and got out armed. That's an aggressive maneuver.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Youd get your face blown off. Thats what would happen. Your tough guy shit isnt going to work in the real world, even if you summon your "chi".


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> As has been pointed out to you ad nauseum, he did run around to the right. You're either blind as a bat or profoundly dishonest if you say you can't see that.


You see that house in the distance, to the right of him?  I don’t see anything blocking his path to that house.

You are acting like the road was closed off on all sides with a 25 foot wall and the dude had nowhere to go.

I’ll ask you the same question:

Is it your argument that no matter what Arbery did, they were going to kill him.?

Is it your argument that there is nothing Arbery could have done to prevent his death?

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Let's hope we find out. Would be lovely.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Part of their job is getting there. They were already called out -- let them do their job.

Had they, Arbery would still be alive and thd McMichael's wouldn't be facing a long prison sentence.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


If he was innocent, he would have stopped and proven his innocence. He attacked someone instead, so now he paid the price.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > As has been pointed out to you ad nauseum, he did run around to the right. You're either blind as a bat or profoundly dishonest if you say you can't see that.
> ...


He had already turned back once, trying to evade them. Then they turned around again and cut off his path.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Youre fucking delusional. Your McDojo did you wrong by convincing you that you could defeat men with guns.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I am quite certain they wont be seeing any prison time. You guys are always wrong in these cases. The evidence is right in front of you, yet you arent able to understand it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Not all men but those two inbred hicks. Yeah, I am pretty confident I could. But that is irrelevant. When you have a gun pointed at you, the flight vs. fight reflex kicks in. He picked the wrong option. Death should not have happened here.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Who the fuck is gonna stop and talk to some armed guys screaming at them from their vehicle. And why should Arbery have stopped to talk to them? The murderers had zero authority to stop him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Shooter definitely going to prison. LOL.

You're delusional.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


He was on foot. The video shows trees, woods, a house is in the background.

The video does not show a 25 foot wall keeping Arbery from running away.

I will ask you the same question:

Is it your argument that no matter what happened, these dudes were going to kill Arbery?

Is it your argument that there is nothing Arbery could have done to prevent his own death?

Is it your argument that, assuming McMichael was pointing the shotgun at him, that Arbery acted appropriately by running at McMichael and trying to take the gun away from him?

.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hey, we finally agree on something.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Miracles happen! LOL


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


the thing is, a gun under stress can prematurely go off.  right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


My guess:

Assailants asked him to stop. He said, NFW. It escalates. Shooter gets out and points the gun, victim tries to disarm him and gets shot. 

ONLY AN EDUCATED GUESS.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


As pointed out, Arbery had already tried to elude them when they re-appeared in the street as seen in the video.

Also, Georgia has stand your ground laws. Arbery had no duty to retreat but did have the legal authority to defend his life against a reasonable threat.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> Logic and common sense says that there's a better than average chance that, when McMichael ran in front of the truck, he did so in a manner as to completely block Arbery. Maybe he leveled the shotgun at him. Any intelligent person would accept that as being well within the realm of possibility.


Assume that is true.  

Any intelligent person who has a gun pointed at him will not rush the guy pointing the gun.  

If McMichael were pointing the SHOTGUN at Arbery, did he try to shoot Arbery when Arbery rushed him?

Anybody with any gun experience knows what would have happened to Arbery had McMichael had the barrel aimed and fired when Arbery charged.  You would see body parts flying, not a struggle for the gun.

.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


so a truck in the middle of the street is a threat?  wow.  that happens all the time.  Cops sit in cars with rifles and a pistol.  are they a threat?


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We have heard you idiots claim this many times, but it never works out that way. You guys are always wrong when it comes to these incidents.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


except the video doesn't show that scenario.  why can't you stay with the video evidence?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Also, Georgia has stand your ground laws. Arbery had no duty to retreat but did have the legal authority to defend his life against a reasonable threat.


Yes, as I pointed out earlier, he has no duty to retreat, BUT the fact that he didn't retreat, with multiple opportunities to do so, tends to prove that he did not fear for his life.  Which tends to prove that NOBODY WAS POINTING A GUN AT HIM.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


It's the retarded angle they are all going with, because they are all gun grabbers.

Having a gun is murder and high treason.

.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


that's odd.  I ignore.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sure they had authority. You have never heard of a citizens arrest?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


well they haven't yet discussed the video evidence.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


You certainly can when someone is threatening you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


"You guys"?

Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

So, a bunch of you argue (or refuse to clarify) that there is NOTHING Arbery could have done in this scenario to prevent his death.  A whole bunch of you seem to support the notion that the McMichael idiots stopped on the road with the intent to commit murder, and Arbery had no way out but a body bag. 

Just brilliant.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You're an evolved human then. Congratulations. You point a gun at me and ignore is the last thing I do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, a bunch of you argue (or refuse to clarify) that there is NOTHING Arbery could have done in this scenario to prevent his death.  A whole bunch of you seem to support the notion that the McMichael idiots stopped on the road with the intent to commit murder, and Arbery had no way out but a body bag.
> 
> Just brilliant.
> 
> .


He could have more than likely. But his flight/fight reflex led him astray. So you think the assailants have zero responsibility here?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Let's try this one last time...









						2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 17 - CRIMINAL PROCEDURE ::  CHAPTER 4 - ARREST OF PERSONS ::  ARTICLE 4 - ARREST BY PRIVATE PERSONS ::  § 17-4-60 - Grounds for arrest
					






					law.justia.com
				




_A private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge. If the offense is a felony and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion._​
What "felony" did Arbery commit in Travis McMichael's "presence" or within his "immediate knowledge?"


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


so a cop tells you to freeze with their pistol pointed at you and you run at them?  oohhhhhkay francis.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > So, a bunch of you argue (or refuse to clarify) that there is NOTHING Arbery could have done in this scenario to prevent his death.  A whole bunch of you seem to support the notion that the McMichael idiots stopped on the road with the intent to commit murder, and Arbery had no way out but a body bag.
> ...


responsibility for what?  again, they did not engage with the black man.  no matter how much you wish to lie about it.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Logic and common sense says that there's a better than average chance that, when McMichael ran in front of the truck, he did so in a manner as to completely block Arbery. Maybe he leveled the shotgun at him. Any intelligent person would accept that as being well within the realm of possibility.
> ...


There's some more evidence, there was apparently a burglary reported at the time AA was checking out the house under construction. Man who recorded Ahmaud Arbery shooting speaks out: "Complete shock"


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> You certainly can when someone is threatening you.


Threatening you how?

Unless Arbery was in  fear of severe imminent bodily injury or death, he had no right to take anything from another by force.  That is the definition of assault in all 50 jurisdictions. 

Arbery's actions in attempting to wrestle the shotgun away from McMichael were not those of someone in fear of imminent bodily injury or death.  

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He could have more than likely. But his flight/fight reflex led him astray. So you think the assailants have zero responsibility here?


I didn't say they had zero responsibility, but if his fight/flight reflexes led him astray, wouldn't that same defense be available to Daddy McMichael watching his son in a deadly struggle for a shotgun that would most likely result in his son's death?

.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He could have more than likely. But his flight/fight reflex led him astray. So you think the assailants have zero responsibility here?
> ...


I'm not sure what rights they had.  I know if they have license to carry a gun, then that's off the table.  Their intent was not a gun fight.  it is obvious since they never shot at the man while he was running.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You don't know H2H combat well. A gun like that would have to be pointed for the outcome to be what it was. And when we see them wrestle, you see how it transpired. No other option. You'll see as the case gets resolved. My apologies, I had no idea you were a neophyte to H2H combat.


You don't know shotguns very well, do you?

A gun like that, being pointed in the general direction of the victim will do massive damage.  This was not a case of McMichael firing and missing Arbery.  It was not even a case of McMichael pointing the gun at him.  There would have been ZERO struggle had McMichael been pointing the SHOTGUN at Arbery when Arbery ran at him.  It would have been nothing more than a spray of body parts.

.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You certainly can when someone is threatening you.
> ...


Chasing him down in their vehicle, driving down several roads to cut him off, yelling at him, and finally getting out of the vehicle with a shotgun.

Those were threatening actions and Arbery had every right to fight for his life.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Chasing him down in tbeir vehicle, driving down several roads to cut him off, yelling at him, and finally getting out of the vehicle with a shotgun.


Show me the definition of assault under Georgia law.  Make a case for their actions being assault.



Faun said:


> Those were threatening actions and Arbery had every right to fight for his life.


Those were not actions that would reasonably place Arbery in fear of imminent bodily injury or death.  Arbery's actions demonstrate that he was not in fear of imminent bodily injury or death. 


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I will do your work for you:

https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-16/chapter-5/article-2/16-5-21https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-16/chapter-5/article-2/16-5-21
Simple assault:
(a) A person commits the offense of simple assault when he or she either:

(1) Attempts to commit a violent injury to the person of another; or

(2) Commits an act which places another in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury. 


Aggravated Assault:
(a) A person commits the offense of aggravated assault when he or she assaults:

(1) With intent to murder, to rape, or to rob;

(2) With a deadly weapon or with any object, device, or instrument which, when used offensively against a person, is likely to or actually does result in serious bodily injury; or

(3) A person or persons without legal justification by discharging a firearm from within a motor vehicle toward a person or persons. 


Make the case.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Some do and get shot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I think they did. We'll see as the case unravels. How is my opinion a lie? You sound like a Leftist again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He could have more than likely. But his flight/fight reflex led him astray. So you think the assailants have zero responsibility here?
> ...


Yep, it would. But there is no way they could have been in that position if the son had not been pointing the gun at the victim.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Already made it. Someone is chasing you down in a vehicle, yelling at you,, cutting you off, then getting out to block your way while holding a shotgun; produces a legitimate fear they are intending to harm you.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Gun is recommended when confronting criminals. 

Ask any cop.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I call that suicide by cop


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Hard to hit someone as truck is moving and a man is running. My guess they wanted to scare him and it got out of control.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


he never pointed the gun at anyone.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sure it is but they aren't cops. If you're speeding, am I allowed to follow you and give you a ticket?


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



So cops should not carry guns. We just need to have enough cops.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


it got out of control when the black man darted across the front of the pickup.  period.  no one had a gun pointed at him.  no one.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


why is there conceal and carry laws now then?  cops will never be there when needed. NEVER


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How did Travis McMichael know Arbery was a criminal?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Well, there would have been no struggle had McMichael been pointing the gun.  Have you seen what a shotgun will do to a human body?  

.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



He didn't. He was trying to find out if he was. As it turned out, he was.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Pursuing or confronting someone suspected (not necessarily guilty) of burglary can be very dangerous.

Those confronted who are NOT guilty of burglary usually stop and ask questions BEFORE attempting to take somebody's gun from them.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Then how did they get into the position where he fired the gun? Recreate the event in your head. Again, I would rather wait to see all the facts before we keep going in circles here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Cops and civilians are not the same.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


He believed his life was in grave danger. He made a move and he lost his life.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


We don't have audio so we don't know the verbal exchange.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I watched, the guy with the gun had it in both hands and pointing down to his left.  Watch him move around the truck door. The black man lunged at him while in that position and gained an advantage by grabbing the shotgun with his two hands and his momentum pushed the gun dude backward.  it's why they ended up on the other side of the street.  dude, you're still acting like a leftist, what a shame. BTW, the gun went off due to the struggle for the gun. Premature firing.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


that seems odd to run 100 feet and put yourself into danger.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


We need to wait for additional data. We are both guessing. Don't call me a LEFTIST!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Life is odd. It seems odd that people call Trump a Russian agent. But they do. Just because someone is stupid doesn't mean they have to die.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then how did they get into the position where he fired the gun?


Arbery ran at McMichael and tried to grab the gun.  It went off into the ground.  Had McMichael been pointing the gun at Arbery, it would have gone off into Arbery, leaving a visibly noticeable hole in Arbery.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Then how did they get into the position where he fired the gun?
> ...


Not necessarily, firing a gun is not that easy. Why was he holding the gun in the first place? Citizens arrest?


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


So then you lied about confronting criminals as he wasn't confronting a criminal.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


stop acting like one.  the video evidence tells me quite a lot.  you ignoring it and introducing fiction is what is making you look like a leftist.  no one pointed a gun and it never was two vs one.  just flat out lies.  And the black man had an option to not progress toward that truck.  just did, the video shows it. and you wish to deny that evidence. And you believe the black man going after the guys with gun is smart.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


they wanted to detain the man for the police to whom they called.  stupid.  if anything, that's all they are guilty of. same as george zimmerman.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He believed his life was in grave danger. He made a move and he lost his life.


We can never know what he believed.  All we can do is look at his behavior and try to determine why he made the move to disarm a guy with a shotgun, rather than freeze, run the other way, or run to the woods. 

A reasonable person would not attempt to attack someone who is armed and pointing a gun, ready to fire.  A reasonable person in that situation would stop and not act to provoke a gunshot.  A reasonable person in that situation may attempt to flee, rather than run at the guy pointing a gun.  There is nothing reasonable about that action....IF McMichael was pointing the gun (which supports the belief that he was NOT pointing the gun, which is NOT assault).  

Just having the gun, by itself, is not assault.  Approaching someone with a gun, by itself, is not assault.  Under Georgia law, the action must put the victim in *"reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury."*

.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


well stupid is still stupid.  and running 100 feet to engage in a suicide confrontation is beyond stupid, especially when there is acres of open field and road to avoid such confrontation.  that's beyond stupid.  it's suicide.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Confronting someone suspected of burglary could be dangerous, no?

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I do not disagree with you there. My guess is there was a verbal altercation. Dude gets out with a gun and all hell breaks loose. JUST A GUESS ON MY PART.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Life is odd. It seems odd that people call Trump a Russian agent. But they do. Just because someone is stupid doesn't mean they have to die.


But, being stupid is often the reason someone dies.  

Nobody MUST die because they are stupid enough to grab an Australian Coastal Taipan by the tail, but that is a likely result.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Confronting anyone could be dangerous. If I am walking around Boston listening to music and you get in my face, we are throwing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Life is odd. It seems odd that people call Trump a Russian agent. But they do. Just because someone is stupid doesn't mean they have to die.
> ...


Why did they stop their truck in the middle of the street? Why was he holding a shotgun? Normal people don't do that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


And, by "all hell breaks loose" you mean the victim decides to act in a fashion inconsistent with someone in actual apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.

In fact, the actions of the Arbery would put a reasonable person _in apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury_, and in fact, resulted in McMichael receiving violent injuries (punches to the head).  

.
.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Would someone getting in your face reasonably put you in apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury?  

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


All hell breaks loose in that he has two men he doesn't know confront him with a gun.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why did they stop their truck in the middle of the street? Why was he holding a shotgun? Normal people don't do that.


They were stupid and they trying to stop a burglary suspect.  He was holding a shotgun because a burglary suspect can be a dangerous person.  Normal people don't typically confront someone they suspect of burglary.

None of that behavior amounts to placing Arbery in apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury (see the Georgia statute).

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> All hell breaks loose in that he has two men he doesn't know confront him with a gun.


The "hell" didn't start breaking loose until he decided to run at McMichael.  No hell was breaking loose until that happened. 

Nobody had done anything that would reasonably place Arbery in apprehension of IMMEDIATELY receiving a violent injury (see Georgia statute).

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Why did they stop their truck in the middle of the street? Why was he holding a shotgun? Normal people don't do that.
> ...


AT BEST: They tried to play cops and ended up being vigilantes. 

Agreed?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > All hell breaks loose in that he has two men he doesn't know confront him with a gun.
> ...


We don't hear the audio. We don't know what if any was the verbal exchange. That is the big issue. I am curious how this gets decided in the court system.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes, he matched the description of a guy in a suspected burglary that literally just happened. They knew about it and spotted him. That is a text book citizens arrest.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


no one confronted the black man with a gun.  you should perhaps look up that word.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I dont believe you. You arent a convincing tough guy at all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Then why did the victim grab it? For fun?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I heard freeze.  that's it.  it was quite faint. still never saw them confront the black man.  they did not approach him at all.  he approached them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I don't care what you believe. Want to come to Boston and find out?


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


cause it wasn't pointed at him. and he thought he'd take that kid out. he had momentum running and running at him.  he never hesitated.  did he?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


If someone on the street told you to freeze, would you? They are not police officers. This will go to trial for sure. Let's see what happens?


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Once again, your threats are hollow. You know as well as i do that im not going to Boston. You strike me as a weak person. You want to be an alpha, but you arent. Thats why you pretend to be one online.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


well like I already said, I'd ignore them and run the other way. I'd avoid any confrontation where I have no advantage.  It seems more reasonable to leave and seek cover or leave completely the other direction.  just seems much more logical and healthy.   also try and maintain myself aware of my surrounding so I never get into that situation.


----------



## Godboy (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yes, of course i would freeze. Any peaceful citizen who doesnt want to get shot would. Since when have criminals yelled "freeze"? Only good guys say that. Bad guys would just shoot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


So now you're guessing LOL. Why is your guess better than mine? Thinking like a Leftist.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


not at all, I have a video that shows what I wrote.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Except maybe he thought they would shoot him in the back? Is that possible? You're also not a 25-year old kid who thinks he is invincible. At 25, I would have fought ISIS by myself.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I agree.  They were stupid.  That's where I disagree with others.  One should not be surprised when another citizen does not respond to a citizen's arrest the same way they might respond to a police arrest.  Apparent authority is what gains safe compliance. 

I don't believe it is a crime for a civilian to apprehend a burglary suspect (I could be wrong).  It's just stupid.  

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You have a video that says it wasn't pointed at him? Show me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


THANK YOU. So we do agree. 

That is all I was looking for.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It's anyone's guess why Arbery decided to go after McMichael's gun, but such action supports the inference that Arbery was not in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.   Otherwise, he would have flinched, or ducked, or ran, or just stopped and held up his hands.  

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You have a video that says it wasn't pointed at him? Show me.


There is not enough actual video footage to conclude either way, but Arbery's actions immediately before the struggle support the inference that he was not in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury (Georgia statute).  In other words, he did not seem to believe that McMichael was about to shoot him.  Thus, we can infer that McMichael was not point the gun immediately before Arbery ran at him.  We DO have video footage shortly thereafter showing that the gun was pointed at the ground when the first shot rang out, which was apparently a result of the struggle, rather than an attempt to shot Arbery.  

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It's a reasonable conclusion.  That's all I have asked of everyone here.  Be reasonable.

Some of these clowns will not even admit that Arbery had multiple opportunities to avoid death and chose to escalate.  

Some of these clowns even go so far as to say that the McMichaels would have killed Arbery no matter what he did.  

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You have a video that says it wasn't pointed at him? Show me.
> ...


Victim believed he was in grave danger IMO.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If someone on the street told you to freeze, would you?


If they were pointing a gun, you bet your ass I would.  Someone yelling "freeze" tells me that they can shoot, but will not shoot if I actually stop.  Otherwise, they would say nothing and just shoot.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> They are not police officers.


I don't care who has the gun.  If they have it pointed at me and yell freeze, I am not going to provoke them into shooting it.  They obviously do not intend to shoot if I give them no reason.  Why would I ignore them giving me an opportunity to prevent my own death?



AzogtheDefiler said:


> This will go to trial for sure. Let's see what happens?


I agree.  I was initially concerned that the DA would simply go for murder-1 and not go for "lesser included" charges, leaving a jury no opportunity to hand down some form of punishment for their stupid behavior that resulted in another man's death.  They did that in the Baltimore cases, if I recall correctly.   It's like they were begging for a not-guilty verdict so they could further play the narrative of injustice. 

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Victim believed he was in grave danger IMO.


But, that is not the standard.  He may have believed that he was in danger, but he was not in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.  

Example:
I pull my fist back and act like I am going to punch you, and you see it and flinch.  That's assault.   My action put you in reasonable apprehension that you were about to get punched.  Your flinch demonstrates or proves your reasonable apprehension.  

Pointing a gun at him may have put him in reasonable apprehension, but coupled with yelling freeze, or the fact that he didn't get shot immediately and he ran at McMichael, demonstrates that he was NOT in reasonable apprehension.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Victim believed he was in grave danger IMO.
> ...


Tough to gauge without a strong audio.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


True, but had McMichael pointed the gun, a reasonable person would have flinched or ran or stopped and put their hands up.  I would argue that no reasonable person, having a gun pointed at him, would provoke the person pointing the gun, by running at him and trying to take it.  

So, it may be a case where McMichael did point the gun and Arbery was completely stupid, I suppose.  

.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


How could the McMichael's suspect burglary when one of them only saw Arbery running and the other one saw nothing at all?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


25-year olds are stupid and believe they are immortal. I did.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Post evidence of what you're claiming because all the police report indicated was that Gregory McMichael saw him running down the street and that Travis McMichael saw nothing at all. Post evidence they knew he had just emerged from that construction site seconds earlier....


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Godboy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


And if you choose to stop, that would be your choice. Arbery chose to not stop. He even tried to get away from them. Instead, they drove around and cut off his path a second time. Only this time, Travis exited his vehicle and brandished a weapon. Then they lied to the police, claiming they were just driving alongside of Arbery, yelling at him to stop; when the truth is, they had parked down the street where he was heading and cut him off.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


He did maneuver himself strategically to avoid being shot at. He was initially heading to the left of the truck. When he spotted Travis McMichael standing there with a shotgun, he moved to the right of the truck and went to the front to fight for his life.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> How could the McMichael's suspect burglary when one of them only saw Arbery running and the other one saw nothing at all?


I don't know how they could suspect him.  All that matters is that they did.  

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> And if you choose to stop, that would be your choice. Arbery chose to not stop. He even tried to get away from them. Instead, they drove around and cut off his path a second time. Only this time, Travis exited his vehicle and brandished a weapon. Then they lied to the police, claiming they were just driving alongside of Arbery, yelling at him to stop; when the truth is, they had parked down the street where he was heading and cut him off.


Arbery chose to try and take a gun away from another person.  

None of that other shit amounts to placing Arbery in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury (Georgia statute).  

And, in fact, Arbery's actions support the inference that he was not in reasonable apprehension.  His actions support the inference that he was the aggressor.

.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > How could the McMichael's suspect burglary when one of them only saw Arbery running and the other one saw nothing at all?
> ...


So by magic then?

Also, he didn't commit a burglary, so there's that.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > And if you choose to stop, that would be your choice. Arbery chose to not stop. He even tried to get away from them. Instead, they drove around and cut off his path a second time. Only this time, Travis exited his vehicle and brandished a weapon. Then they lied to the police, claiming they were just driving alongside of Arbery, yelling at him to stop; when the truth is, they had parked down the street where he was heading and cut him off.
> ...


Nope, they initiated the confrontation. They're the ones who got in their truck to chase him down just because they saw him running through their neighborhood. They're the ones who blocked his path, causing him to change direction in an attempt to get away from them. They're the ones who drove around to block his path again. They're the ones who got out of their vehicle, parked in the middle of a street, brandishing a firearm.

They were the initiators of the entire conflict.

That produces a reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm; for which Georgia law permitted Arbery to stand his ground and defend himself by trying to wrestle the gun from McMichael.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If you want to talk about a bunch of irrelevant shit, go ahead.

It's not a crime to be armed.  You asked why they were armed.  The answer is because they suspected Arbery of burglary.  That's all there is to say about it.

Is it your argument that they were armed because they intended to kill Arbery, no matter what he did?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Nope, they initiated the confrontation.


Not assault under the Georgia statute.  No evidence that they put Arbery in reasonable apprehension of IMMEDIATELY receiving a violent injury.  (see statute)



Faun said:


> They're the ones who got in their truck to chase him down just because they saw him running through their neighborhood.


Still not assault.



Faun said:


> They're the ones who blocked his path,


Not assault.



Faun said:


> causing him to change direction in an attempt to get away from them.


Still not assault.



Faun said:


> They're the ones who drove around to block his path again.


Still not assault.



Faun said:


> They're the ones who got out of their vehicle, parked in the middle of a street, brandishing a firearm.


Still not assault unless you have proof that they pointed a gun with the intent to put him in reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury (they were going to actually shoot him)(the video proves otherwise).  Possession of a gun does not do that absent more facts.



Faun said:


> They were the initiators of the entire conflict.


But, the evidence shows that he was the actual initiator of AN ASSAULT. (see statute)



Faun said:


> That produces a reasonable fear of death or great bodily harm;


But, that's not the statute language.  They had to put him in REASONABLE apprehension of IMMEDIATELY receiving a violent injury.  All I see in the video is Arbery putting McMichael in apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury, and McMichael ACTUALLY RECEIVING a violent injury (punches to the head).



Faun said:


> for which Georgia law permitted Arbery to stand his ground and defend himself by trying to wrestle the gun from McMichael.


And, once again, you misinterpret and misapply the "stand your ground" doctrine.   All that does is remove the duty to retreat when acting in self defense.  It does not remove all evidence of Arbery NOT being in reasonable apprehension.   RUNNING at a guy who is (allegedly, but likely NOT) pointing a gun at you is NOT evidence of reasonable apprehension of immediately receiving a violent injury.

.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


No, I didn't ask why they were armed. You got that wrong too. And no, I don't believe it was their intent to kill him. Try sticking to what I'm actually saying. What I'm actually saying is all that "shit" you are trying to dismiss as "irrelevant" is actually all germane to the event it led up to. It's relevant that they didn't see him or have direct knowledge of him committing a felony since their defense is they trying to enforce a citizen's arrest. Except a required element of enforcing a citizen's arrest is witnessing or having direct knowledge that a felony was committed. It's also relevant that they chased him down, first blocking his path causing him to change direction, then blocking him a second time, this time armed with a shotgun. It shows they were chasing after him and that he was aware they were chasing after him. Then given he had tried once in vain to get away from them and boxed in with another vehicle behind him, only now seeing they've armed themselves, it's reasonable for him to believe their intent was to kill him. It's reasonable for him to attempt to disarm the guy he could have reasonably believed was going to kill him.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, they initiated the confrontation.
> ...


Here's Georgia's self-defense law. See if you can find in there where an assault must first occur before someone can use that law to defend themselves....









						Georgia Code Title 16. Crimes and Offenses § 16-3-21 | FindLaw
					

Georgia Title 16. Crimes and Offenses   Section 16-3-21. Read the code on FindLaw




					codes.findlaw.com
				




I see nothing in there about "assault" or "violent injury." It looks to me like you're making that shit up because the actual law doesn't actually support your nonsense.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > How could the McMichael's suspect burglary when one of them only saw Arbery running and the other one saw nothing at all?
> ...











						What we know about Ahmaud Arbery's killing
					

After moving at a plodding pace for more than two months, the case of Ahmaud Arbery's killing has, from an investigative perspective, hit warp speed.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> No, I didn't ask why they were armed. You got that wrong too. And no, I don't believe it was their intent to kill him. Try sticking to what I'm actually saying. What I'm actually saying is all that "shit" you are trying to dismiss as "irrelevant" is actually all germane to the event it led up to. It's relevant that they didn't see him or have direct knowledge of him committing a felony since their defense is they trying to enforce a citizen's arrest. Except a required element of enforcing a citizen's arrest is witnessing or having direct knowledge that a felony was committed. It's also relevant that they chased him down, first blocking his path causing him to change direction, then blocking him a second time, this time armed with a shotgun. It shows they were chasing after him and that he was aware they were chasing after him.


If you're arguing that they had no right to make a "citizen's arrest" you will get no argument from me on that point.  I don't know one way or another, but I think they were stupid to attempt it either way.  If they should get punished for something, it should be that.  I am only addressing the question regarding why they were armed.  


Faun said:


> Then given he had tried once in vain to get away from them and boxed in with another vehicle behind him, only now seeing they've armed themselves, it's reasonable for him to believe their intent was to kill him. It's reasonable for him to attempt to disarm the guy he could have reasonably believed was going to kill him.


It is NOT reasonable to believe their intent was to kill him when they had not attempted to many times before.  Completely unreasonable to believe that.  

Disarming a guy is assault unless there is legal justification, such as self defense.  Self defense in Georgia follows the assault statute:



https://lawofselfdefense.com/jury-i...on-use-of-force-in-defense-of-self-or-others/"A person is justified in threatening or using force against another person when, and to the extent that, he/she reasonably believes that such threat or force is necessary to defend himself/herself or a third person against the other’s *imminent *use of unlawful force. *A person is justified in using force that is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm only if that person reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent death or great bodily injury to himself/herself or a third person* or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony."

Once again, Arbery's own actions prove he himself used deadly force when it does not appear that such force was necessary to prevent imminent force used against him.  

On the contrary, Arbery's actions support the conclusion that he placed McMichael in reasonable apprehension of immediate violent injury, given that he ran at and nearly took the shotgun from McMichael.  Furthermore, Daddy McMichael is justified in SHOOTING Arbery under the self defense statue above.  If Arbery takes the gun from McMichael, he would likely have turned it on McMichael and shot him.  


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes.  See my post above.  Did you bother to read the entire statute?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

(b) A person is *not justified* in using force under the circumstances specified in subsection (a) of this Code section if he:

*(1) Initially provokes the use of force against himself with the intent to use such force as an excuse to inflict bodily harm upon the assailant;*
(2) Is attempting to commit, committing, or *fleeing after the commission or attempted commission of a felony; *or
(3) *Was the aggressor* or was engaged in a combat by agreement unless he withdraws from the encounter and effectively communicates to such other person his intent to do so and the other, notwithstanding, *continues or threatens to continue the use of unlawful force.*


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > No, I didn't ask why they were armed. You got that wrong too. And no, I don't believe it was their intent to kill him. Try sticking to what I'm actually saying. What I'm actually saying is all that "shit" you are trying to dismiss as "irrelevant" is actually all germane to the event it led up to. It's relevant that they didn't see him or have direct knowledge of him committing a felony since their defense is they trying to enforce a citizen's arrest. Except a required element of enforcing a citizen's arrest is witnessing or having direct knowledge that a felony was committed. It's also relevant that they chased him down, first blocking his path causing him to change direction, then blocking him a second time, this time armed with a shotgun. It shows they were chasing after him and that he was aware they were chasing after him.
> ...


Nothing in that statute about "assault" or "violent injury" being necessary to resort to lethal self-defense. And yes, facing someone brandishing a firearm after chasing you down does produce a reasonable fear of "imminent use of unlawful force."


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> (b) A person is *not justified* in using force under the circumstances specified in subsection (a) of this Code section if he:
> 
> *(1) Initially provokes the use of force against himself with the intent to use such force as an excuse to inflict bodily harm upon the assailant;*
> (2) Is attempting to commit, committing, or *fleeing after the commission or attempted commission of a felony; *or
> (3) *Was the aggressor* or was engaged in a combat by agreement unless he withdraws from the encounter and effectively communicates to such other person his intent to do so and the other, notwithstanding, *continues or threatens to continue the use of unlawful force.*


Arbery didn't provoke the force displayed against him. That was brought on by the McMichaels who chased him down because they Gregory McMichael saw him running. He was also not the initial aggressor. Again, the McMichaels were by chasing him down.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Nothing in that statute about "assault" or "violent injury" being necessary to resort to lethal self-defense. And yes, facing someone brandishing a firearm after chasing you down does produce a reasonable fear of "imminent use of unlawful force."


You pretty much ignored the entire statute.

"A person is justified in threatening or using force against another when and to the extent that he or she reasonably believes that such threat or force is necessary to defend himself or herself or a third person against such other's imminent use of unlawful force;

What force did Arbery use?  What imminent use of force did McMichael employ?  

"a person is justified in using force which is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm only if he or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent death or great bodily injury to himself"

Arbery's act of running at McMichael and trying to take his gun by punching him is not consistent with the actions of one who reasonably believes that doing so is necessary to prevent death or great bodily injury.  In fact, it's just the opposite. 

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > (b) A person is *not justified* in using force under the circumstances specified in subsection (a) of this Code section if he:
> ...


Here is what you are alleging, and I don't know that I disagree:

"(a) A person commits the offense of false imprisonment when, in violation of the personal liberty of another, he arrests, confines, or detains such person without legal authority.
(b) A person convicted of the offense of false imprisonment shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than ten years.
(c) Any person convicted under this Code section wherein the victim is not the child of the defendant and the victim is less than 14 years of age shall, in addition, be subject to the sentencing and punishment provisions of Code Section 17-10-6.2 ."

https://codes.findlaw.com/ga/title-16-crimes-and-offenses/ga-code-sect-16-5-41.html


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



This.

No one would have died if they had not done this.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


well they could have done that anytime before he ever got to where that truck was.  Their intent wasn't to shoot him.  it was clear since they didn't when they drove by him. reasonable people have judgement, recognize their surrounding and look for a way out of the scenario.  he had many choices.


----------



## jc456 (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


25 year olds do act stupid.  less stupid from 18. It's called maturity and experience.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I agree.  The question is what should be their punishment for acting stupid? 

I don't think it's murder, but they don't get off easy, unless they are somehow justified (like somebody reported seeing the guy armed and attempting to burglarize an occupied residence).  

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Manslaughter will be the verdict for the shooter. Not sure for the dad.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing in that statute about "assault" or "violent injury" being necessary to resort to lethal self-defense. And yes, facing someone brandishing a firearm after chasing you down does produce a reasonable fear of "imminent use of unlawful force."
> ...


Chasing Arbery by car and then blocking the street and getting out with a firearm, demonstrates a reasonable fear of imminent use of force.


----------



## Faun (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I don't believe that applies in this case as neither McMichael were charged with false imprisonment.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I'm finding so strange that the African American community is putting up murals of AA though, he wasn't a hero, at least not to My knowledge... and I mean... they acting as though he's Sable Hood stealing from the White Hood.... which is just horrible because... well not right now because of the state shut downs... but... schisse, states need to reopen... and provide more job opportunities.

As for the McMichaels, charges of false imprisonment and harrassment... that's what I see in this case right now, unless it's determined that AA was shot prior to grabbing Travis's gun. And at least Greg McMichael should be charged in a hate crime, and being part of a terrorist organization, and Travis if he's a KK Klan member too, if this photo of this KKK rally is of Greg McMichael, which the glasses appear to match Greg's arrest photo glasses.









						Photo Emerges Appearing To Show Ahmaud Arbery’s Killer At KKK Rally
					

On Saturday, GAFollowers.com shared an image which they claim is of Gregory McMichael at a KKK rally in Georgia back in 2016. McMichael and his son Travis were arrested this week and charged with murder after a video emerged of them chasing down Ahmaud Arbery and shooting him to death. According...




					dailyboulder.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Klan? Shocking....


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


In 2018 according to the Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered that year. 2,677 were killed by another white, 514 were killed by a black person. Whites were 5 times more likely to be killed by another white person than a black person. These numbers do not indicate a major epidemic of blacks killing whites. What it shows is that the media ignores a very large problem in the white community where 81 percent of all whites who are killed are killed by another white person. Now I don't know about you but 81 percent is a pretty high number and this and higher percentages of white on while murder have been completely ignored by  the media for decades. Instead the media has made a big thing out of black on black crime reinforcing a white racist belief of black violence thereby creating the attitudes of such men as the 2 white men who killed Arbery. 

So shut up.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I understand that didn't happen. There is nothing more to this story but you white boys are looking for any excuse and that's why you are trying to argue about a black man running to a gun.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How does Black boy... Red boy, Yellow boy sound to you?  Notice how he says "black man" "white boy."  Diminuizing.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

This is the expected response to this situation. A bunch of ignorant *racist term deleted *racists talking about a white man who had no mother fucking reason to be holding a gun on somebody in the first  place defending himself against some blacks guy who they want to claim ran towards a gun.

It is apparent that after the first shot was fired from the truck at Arbery he saw the other white man pointing the gun at him and knew he was about to be shot so he went for it.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Sounds like you have a problem with  the fact that  you white boys pissed me the fuck off with this ignorant bullshit.


----------



## gipper (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LOL. You weren’t there. So, how do you know what the fuck happened?


----------



## gipper (May 11, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He calls us crackers all the time. If we call him the n-word, it probably would cause a huge uproar.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


First of all, I am a Golden Man.  Occidental and Oriental Eurasian, Nubian, and Atlantean/Atlantic; Sioux, Aztec, and Algonquin.  Fighting racism against racism is simply as wrong.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If you can find the instances where he uses crackers as a derogatory term for "White" people, then report it.  Treat  "Cr-cker" in the same way you treat "N-gger."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

People like IM2 don’t help.


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > He's dead because he was chased down and killed by two rednecks.
> ...



You don't "want to talk" with someone when you've chased them down in a vehicle, blocked them, and emerged from said vehicle carrying a gun.  That's bullshit.


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



So you admit they wanted to stop him.  What right did they have to do that?


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




He wasn't a robber and they were not lawmen.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> This is the expected response to this situation. A bunch of ignorant cracker racists talking about a white man who had no mother fucking reason to be holding a gun on somebody in the first  place defending himself against some blacks guy who they want to claim ran towards a gun.
> 
> It is apparent that after the first shot was fired from the truck at Arbery he saw the other white man pointing the gun at him and knew he was about to be shot so he went for it.


My eyes tell me a completely different story:





You believe, and have admitted that you believe, that these two "crackers" (as you say) were intending to murder Arbery and that at no point was it possible for Arbery to do something other than what the video above shows, that would have prevented Arbery's death.  

I will let everyone here decide if that belief is reasonable under the circumstances.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Wanting to stop him is not the same as wanting to kill him.  I think that's the real issue that some on here cannot accept.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Perhaps, but the other extreme is not true either--that they wanted to kill him.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Because people like IM2 state that all whites people act like these inbred losers did. So the defense is up.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

There's now should be charges of terrorism/hate crime pending... I still can see a self-defense argument, but... I think the court of public opinion will be swiftly going towards the GM and TM as illegally detaining and harassing Aubrey.








						Photo Emerges Appearing To Show Ahmaud Arbery’s Killer At KKK Rally
					

On Saturday, GAFollowers.com shared an image which they claim is of Gregory McMichael at a KKK rally in Georgia back in 2016. McMichael and his son Travis were arrested this week and charged with murder after a video emerged of them chasing down Ahmaud Arbery and shooting him to death. According...




					dailyboulder.com


----------



## gipper (May 11, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


I see it’s been deleted


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



And that isn't right either.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

gipper said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Changing hearts and minds.


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


 

I do not think they intended to kill him but they acted recklessly and THEIR actions took an innocent man's life.  THAT's the real issue.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Oh I know. He is scared of me so he has me on ignore. After he stated his multiple anti Semitic statements. The hypocrisy is amazing. Fact is many African Americans feel like IM2. I am evil because I was born white. You’re seeing this play out in this thread. Black vs white not good vs evil


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Skin color becomes an easy demarkation of good and evil in people's minds...and I think it played a role in this sad event as well.


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the expected response to this situation. A bunch of ignorant cracker racists talking about a white man who had no mother fucking reason to be holding a gun on somebody in the first  place defending himself against some blacks guy who they want to claim ran towards a gun.
> ...



You can not see what happened in those seconds in front of the car.  What you can see is the jogger avoiding the man with the gun by the passenger door and going around the other side.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 11, 2020)

It’s amazing how liberals seize on this stuff as the meatiest issue of they day. I think there are more threads in here about this than Covid
All the while  25 black Chicago youth will kill 25 other black Chicago youth in one weekend. Libs get giddy and all tingly when they can exaggerate white on black issues into something of great importance and frequency when the real fact is they themselves are wiping out themselves and not the white man. Deflection and blame assignment to avoid personal responsibility is a Lib 101 Core Course


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yep. White is evil and black is good...


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Multiple shots fired, he could have been shot before he went for T.M. gun.


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Exactly, and no one can see what happened in those few moments.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the expected response to this situation. A bunch of ignorant cracker racists talking about a white man who had no mother fucking reason to be holding a gun on somebody in the first  place defending himself against some blacks guy who they want to claim ran towards a gun.
> ...


A guy in a white shirt running in front of a truck and grabbing onto someone who got out of the truck
That’s what I see, don’t know who is who.
Who is who?


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The question is, was Aubrey shot before he grabbed T.M.'s gun in front of the truck?


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> It’s amazing how liberals seize on this stuff as the meatiest issue of they day. I think there are more threads in here about this than Covid
> All the while  25 black Chicago youth will kill 25 other black Chicago youth in one weekend. Libs get giddy and all tingly when they can exaggerate white on black issues into something of great importance and frequency when the real fact is they themselves are wiping out themselves and not the white man. Deflection and blame assignment to avoid personal responsibility is a Lib 101 Core Course


In 2018 according to the AMERICAN Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. So in addition to the fact that 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person, more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie of black attacks and killing is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600). So again, the media has not hidden black on white crime, that's a lie, instead the media has made a big thing out of black on black crime while ignoring white on white crime reinforcing a white racist belief of black violence. Take personal responsibility for this and stop talking about Chicago.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> There's now should be charges of terrorism/hate crime pending... I still can see a self-defense argument, but... I think the court of public opinion will be swiftly going towards the GM and TM as illegally detaining and harassing Aubrey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Murder is the proper charge.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That's all you wanted to see. The guy was out of the truck as the guy was jogging down the street. And they had blocked off the street.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


They packed guns, they were prepared to shoot if need be and a shot was fired before the 2 that killed Arbery.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


That's irrelevant. They had no right to pull guns on another person.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


That's not irrelevant at all.  If he was shot before he grabbed the gun or after he grabbed the gun is the difference between self defense and murder.  How do you feel about the death penalty if they are guilty of murder.  I say so, the death penalty, yes.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And, reckless action resulting in the death of another is, by definition, manslaughter.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Oh, that is VERY relevant, because now were are talking about murder-1 vs. manslaughter.

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > There's now should be charges of terrorism/hate crime pending... I still can see a self-defense argument, but... I think the court of public opinion will be swiftly going towards the GM and TM as illegally detaining and harassing Aubrey.
> ...


I do not disagree.  Manslaughter should be a lesser-included charge, or there is substantial risk that these idiots walk with NOTHING.  

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


hence that  is what he will get.


----------



## Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Depends.  It's a bit different if you are carrying a gun and it's out.  The implication is you intend to use it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

The question is intent and what constitutes lawful action.

*Murder*:
https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-16/chapter-5/article-1/16-5-1"(a) A person commits the offense of murder when he unlawfully and with malice aforethought, either express or implied, causes the death of another human being.

"(b) Express malice is that deliberate intention unlawfully to take the life of another human being which is manifested by external circumstances capable of proof. Malice shall be implied where no considerable provocation appears and where all the circumstances of the killing show an abandoned and malignant heart.

"(c) A person also commits the offense of murder when, in the commission of a felony, he causes the death of another human being irrespective of malice.

(d) A person convicted of the offense of murder shall be punished by death, by imprisonment for life without parole, or by imprisonment for life."

If the facts somehow show malice aforethought (which is a legal term meaning premeditated intent to unlawfully kill) you have murder.  It's really hard for me to find, based on what is in the video and other factual allegations, that the idiot white dudes intended to unlawfully kill Arbery.  If more evidence comes forward, I will reconsider.

HOWEVER, if their actions in attempting to stop an unarmed citizen without legal justification amounts to a felony, I could see a Felony Murder conviction, under (c).  It looks like we need more information on "citizen's arrest" in Georgia.

*Voluntary Manslaughter*:
https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-16/chapter-5/article-1/16-5-2(a) A person commits the offense of voluntary manslaughter when he causes the death of another human being under circumstances which would otherwise be murder and if he acts solely as the result of a sudden, violent, and irresistible passion resulting from serious provocation sufficient to excite such passion in a reasonable person; however, if there should have been an interval between the provocation and the killing sufficient for the voice of reason and humanity to be heard, of which the jury in all cases shall be the judge, the killing shall be attributed to deliberate revenge and be punished as murder.

(b) A person who commits the offense of voluntary manslaughter, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one nor more than 20 years. 

I will need more facts on this, but I doubt it applies

*Involuntary Manslaughter*:
https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-16/chapter-5/article-1/16-5-3(a) A person commits the offense of involuntary manslaughter in the commission of an unlawful act when he causes the death of another human being without any intention to do so by the commission of an unlawful act other than a felony. A person who commits the offense of involuntary manslaughter in the commission of an unlawful act, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than one year nor more than ten years.

(b) A person commits the offense of involuntary manslaughter in the commission of a lawful act in an unlawful manner when he causes the death of another human being without any intention to do so, by the commission of a lawful act in an unlawful manner likely to cause death or great bodily harm. A person who commits the offense of involuntary manslaughter in the commission of a lawful act in an unlawful manner, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished as for a misdemeanor. 

Item (a) appears to be a "misdemeanor murder" statute, where one can be convicted of an offense if he was committing an unlawful act which amounts to a misdemeanor, rather than a felony, and it resulted in the death of another.

It appears one way or another that these two white dudes could be punished AT A MINIMUM for misdemeanor.  Again, I will need to look at the Georgia statutes closer to see if they were acting lawfully, in any way, by making a "citizen's arrest."

.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


It is irrelevant. An unarmed man trying to take a gun drawn on him is self defense for the guy trying to take the drawn weapon. I oppose the death penalty.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The question is intent and what constitutes lawful action.
> 
> *Murder*:
> https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-16/chapter-5/article-1/16-5-1"(a) A person commits the offense of murder when he unlawfully and with malice aforethought, either express or implied, causes the death of another human being.
> ...


This is murder.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, instead of continuing on or heading for the tree line, he runs over and tries to take a shotgun from one of the men?


As a smart person does. When you are that close, you go for the gun. Remember, it's life or death, not a rerun of Walker, Texas Ranger.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 11, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> After I'd just illegally trespassed in a construction zone and went into a building under construction?


ILLeGaLly TrESpAsSiNg?!?!?!?

Oh my

 I certainly hope they out this scary man to death. *clutches pearls*

Listen to yourself.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What do you mean by a "drawn" weapon.  It is not illegal in Georgia to "brandish" a firearm.  So, possession of a firearm is not enough.  If you can prove that the first white dude pointed the gun at Arbery, you may have something:

*Pointing or aiming gun or pistol at another*:
https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-16/chapter-11/article-4/part-1/16-11-102/A person is guilty of a misdemeanor when he intentionally and without legal justification points or aims a gun or pistol at another, whether the gun or pistol is loaded or unloaded. 

That eliminates felony murder altogether, but may land first white idiot in jail for 10 years under Involuntary Manslaughter.

.


----------



## airplanemechanic (May 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > After I'd just illegally trespassed in a construction zone and went into a building under construction?
> ...



Yep. Committed a crime.And not his first. 

Do that to my neighbors residence and they'll fucking shoot you. The lady is sweet as can be but has told this old drunk black man who rides his bike up and down the street don't come in my yard or I'll shoot you dead. "Yes maam" was his reply.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > So, instead of continuing on or heading for the tree line, he runs over and tries to take a shotgun from one of the men?
> ...


So, you can tell me the effective range of a shotgun, then, right?

.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 11, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why are you opposing the death penalty?  If someone maliciously takes the life of another person, as the case of Aubrey might be, then the deserve to have their life taken.  Karmic Law.






						Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > So, instead of continuing on or heading for the tree line, he runs over and tries to take a shotgun from one of the men?
> ...


I'm sorry.

I am still laughing at this morsel of genius.


When confronted by a shotgun....run at it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


When driving toward a cliff.....HIT THE GAS!!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


When an ostrich is trying to bite off one of your appendages.....UNZIP YOUR FLY.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > So, instead of continuing on or heading for the tree line, he runs over and tries to take a shotgun from one of the men?
> ...


If you're walking on the railroad tracks and a train starts coming....LAY DOWN...


----------



## Ame®icano (May 11, 2020)

Is this a reason why they don't play full video from the construction site?

First picture show the shoes he had in the building. Second shows his shoes during the fight.


----------



## Norman (May 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Should you not run toward the train?

Yup it's quite stupid, but then so is riding properties.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 12, 2020)

Norman said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Run tow... what? No man, you charge it, no... you tackle it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 12, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Simple assault:
> (a) A person commits the offense of simple assault when he or she either:
> 
> (1) Attempts to commit a violent injury to the person of another; or
> ...


Simple assault 2(a) seems to meet the minimal requirement:
"A person commits the offense of simple assault when he or she commits an act which places another in reasonable *apprehension* of immediately receiving a violent injury"

You don't think that being chased down, yelled at and approached by men with guns in their hands would cause apprehension in the average person?  There are people who freak out when they see others out in pubic openly carrying a firearm in a holster, the weapon not even in their hands, so there is absolutely no reason to assume that finding yourself in this type of scenario is because of something good.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 12, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


The penalty for trespass is not summary execution.  She may shoot him but she'd be in the wrong and in a just world, would serve time for depriving him of his life when he was not presenting a imminent threat of grievous bodily harm or death to her.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 12, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Is this a reason why they don't play full video from the construction site?
> 
> First picture show the shoes he had in the building. Second shows his shoes during the fight.
> 
> View attachment 335015


The first photo looks like low-tops, while the second looks like high-tops, at least to me.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Nonsense. You don't have to wait until somebody shoots you to defend yourself. If you have a reasonable belief they're going to shoot you, you can defend yourself.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The question is intent and what constitutes lawful action.
> 
> *Murder*:
> https://law.justia.com/codes/georgia/2010/title-16/chapter-5/article-1/16-5-1"(a) A person commits the offense of murder when he unlawfully and with malice aforethought, either express or implied, causes the death of another human being.
> ...


He intended to kill him when he pulled the trigger with the gun pointing at Arbery.


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Bootney all your little punk ass comments doesn't change the fact that guns never should have been drawn on him and that situation should not have happened. That's where we who are sane are coming from. 

*A LIFE WOULD HAVE BEEN SAVED IF THOSE WHITE DUDES HAD NOT DECIDED TO TAKE THE LAW IN THEIR OWN HANDS.*


----------



## KissMy (May 12, 2020)

Even though these guys shouldn't have used guns to attempt to apprehend a burglary suspect, if they get a jury of their peers, they will not be convicted for trying to apprehend this violent criminal because he attempted to use the gun.


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Even though these guys shouldn't have used guns to attempt to apprehend a burglary suspect, if they get a jury of their peers, they will not be convicted, for trying to apprehend this violent criminal.


Yeah they are going  to get away with murder. That's how the justice  system works. As Richard Pryor said, justice means JUST US blacks.


----------



## Dirk the Daring (May 12, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Even though these guys shouldn't have used guns to attempt to apprehend a burglary suspect, if they get a jury of their peers, they will not be convicted, for trying to apprehend this violent criminal because he attempted to use the gun.



He only turned 'violent' AFTER he had a gun pulled on him.  In some areas of the world, that's considered 'self-defense.'


----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

Dirk the Daring said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though these guys shouldn't have used guns to attempt to apprehend a burglary suspect, if they get a jury of their peers, they will not be convicted, for trying to apprehend this violent criminal because he attempted to use the gun.
> ...


He turned violent as soon as it was possible, obviously.


----------



## KissMy (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though these guys shouldn't have used guns to attempt to apprehend a burglary suspect, if they get a jury of their peers, they will not be convicted, for trying to apprehend this violent criminal.
> ...



It has nothing to do with your lying racist accusations. They saw him run uninvited inside a residence & run away when ask what he was doing in there. It was reasonable to believe they interrupted a felony in progress, justifying a citizen's arrest until LEO could arrive. He was not shot for trying to flee the scene of the crime. He was shot while trying to kill the citizen with his own gun.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Even though these guys shouldn't have used guns to attempt to apprehend a burglary suspect, if they get a jury of their peers, they will not be convicted, for trying to apprehend this violent criminal.
> ...


Considering the current trends in crime and the state of non Neanderthal nations in Africa... and Haiti, the country founded on eternal hatred, I would say that having only Homo Sapien Sapiens, which is genocidal by the way, is not justice at all.  I think of Scandinavia and how fair and free laws are there, and fair minded the people.  

But I do say that being a KKK member is also an act of treason and terrorism.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

KissMy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


_*"They saw him run uninvited inside a residence & run away when ask what he was doing in there."*_

Not true. All Gregory McMichael saw was Arbery running down the street. Travis McMichael didn't even see that. He was inside and saw nothing.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> There's now should be charges of terrorism/hate crime pending... I still can see a self-defense argument, but... I think the court of public opinion will be swiftly going towards the GM and TM as illegally detaining and harassing Aubrey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t believe the guy in that photo has been positively identified as Gregory McMichael.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


And that was after they had already cut him off once but he ran away from them.


----------



## Yarddog (May 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Listen all of you stupid idiots. And listen well. Anyone who gets in the car and stops in the middle of the fucking street to confront anyone is a stupid asshole. If I jogged by, I would go for the gun too and more than likely that racist fat ass and his stupid dad would be dead. The fat fucks should have used a cell phone to take a picture and call the police not confront someone fucking jogging. The fact that we have 50 pages of debate on this shows how fucking stupid all of you are.




Agreed and well said. There may be a right to perform a citizens arrest in Georgia, however there is no right given to do an armed investigation. They did not see the guy commit a crime, and it was not a crime for him to walk onto an open construction sight. What they did was attempt a false imprisonment and investigation and the guy fought back because he knew he couldnt outrun a truck. Anyone saying he should have just kept running needs to have their brain examined, sorry.

These two clowns probably did take the man's race into account. There are plenty of times when African Americans should and can be sensitive to things that harken back to the days when it was open season on Blacks. And this is one of those times. The appearances are powerful enough to justify that.
At the same time however, I don't believe at all that this represents most white people in America by a far longshot, or that Donald Trump empowered anyone to do this crap. Yet what will happen and is happening is that the extremists on both sides will grab onto this as usual.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 12, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Simple assault:
> ...


You obviously have a different understanding of IMMEDIATELY.

.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 12, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Some of these clowns will not even admit that Arbery had multiple opportunities to avoid death and chose to escalate.



But that's not what happened. The McMichaels were charged based on what DID happen.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > There's now should be charges of terrorism/hate crime pending... I still can see a self-defense argument, but... I think the court of public opinion will be swiftly going towards the GM and TM as illegally detaining and harassing Aubrey.
> ...


Very similar appearance if not identical.  Glasses frame also matches.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Yep, that is Greg McMichael, the hair, glasses and beard are the same. This looks much worse for them now, since the father was directing his son on what to do.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Still doesn't mean it's him. I'm not saying it's not him, just that by that photo alone, with no other corroborating evidence, I wouldn't say for certain that it is him.


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

KissMy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


He was not trying to kill anyone with their own gun. I know you racists want to make that the story but it's not. There was no justification for a citizens arrest. I know you racists want to make this into the black guy deserved to die, but the white men committed murder and after he proper authorities watched the tape that was the determination made and this is why those two men were arrested..


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


You might want to learn the history of Africa before colonization before you run your mouth. Then go read the UCR for the past 30 years so you get an accurate understanding of the real crime trends instead of the white racist claims of crime. Wasn't Andres Brevik a member of a Scandinavian country? Wasn't it Norway who had a neo nazi running for president ort prime minister?


----------



## 2TheRight (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh please. A collection of mud huts on the banks of a river becomes a great civilization?  Sub-Saharan Africa had scant history never having developed a written language. What little is known has been gleaned by travelers from North Africa and later Europe, and they had precious little to write about anyway.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There are more neo-nazis in Africa... more brutal Gay hating Arab supremacist (Surah 22:78) Muslim dictatorships that are led by neo-nazi minded leaders that have armies of psychopathic Andres Brevik type people.  The Mandela constitution, totally racists and not for the Eurasian community in South Africa. 

Let's look at the crime stats in the United States, shall We?





__





						Race and crime in the United States - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Hundreds more Sapien people are murdering Neanderthal people in the United States also, stats should include Asian and Atlantean people and just compare this on the subspecies level and look at this from a scientific perspective. Why are H.S. Sapiens murdering themselves and H.S. Neanderthals more than Neanderthal on Neandethal or Sapien crime? Is there a genetic component to their aggression?  "We're moving through Kashmir." Robert Plant.


			https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-09-29/race-and-homicide-in-america-by-the-numbers


----------



## KissMy (May 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If that is true, they had no cause to justify their actions & will likely be convicted.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Ethiopia is written about in ancient literature, but... as We know from Greek and Latin sources that Ethiopia was an Indian colony in Africa.  King Cepheus having a Persian name.








						Aethiopia - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


First off, Ethiopia is not sub-Saharan and secondly, Cepheus is a Greek name and most he was most likely mythical. What little is known about ancient Ethiopia comes from the Greeks anyway.









						Cepheus in Greek Mythology
					

Cepheus was a king of Aethiopia in Greek mythology. Cepheus was the husband of Cassiopeia and father of Andromeda.



					www.greeklegendsandmyths.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Legend on a Map.  I remember reading, and I can't find the source now, but there was a big connection with the name of Cepheus to Persia, and it had something to do with Ovid.  The Persians, they say and Xerxes is quoted as saying in Herodotus' Histories, are of Perseus, meaning, Greek/Egyptian heritage.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Sub-Saharan Africa: Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia


----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


That quote would be unusual having been said 200 years or so before Ptolemy.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I highly recommend reading Herodotus' Histories then.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 12, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a reason why they don't play full video from the construction site?
> ...


Probably helped himself to some working boots while inside the property


----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


The point was that the there was no joint Greco-Egyptian heritage before Alexander and Ptolemy.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You should read about Hercules in Hesiod's Theogony and Ovid's Metamorphoses.  Also, the legend of Osiris is retold by Hesiod as Uranus.  Osiris's member being the Egyptian Levant.  The birth of Aphrodite is about the Philistines, the original inhabitants of Egyptian Canaan being cut off and driven into the Mediterranean during Egyptian-Babylonian War.  Troy, born of Aphrodite, was likely an Egyptian/Philistine City as We Latins point to their Ennead/Aenied origins.  So there is a major Greek and Egyptian connection, especially since Hercules was in Egypt.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 12, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


How many seconds would you say elapsed between the time Abery rounded the front passenger side of the McMichael's truck and we see them tussling over the shotgun?


----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Aphrodite was born in Cyprus according the Greek mythology but she is believed to have originated from a Phonetician goddess.Greece and Phoenicia had a shared heritage.  She was equated  to Egyptian goddesses during the Ptolemaic  period, most notably Isis.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Exactly why the Philistines coming from the Egyptian Levant makes sense.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


What's with the "punk ass comments" comment?   That was not directed at you.  I was making fun of the idiot who said that one should rush a man holding a shotgun.  

The only think I have really disputed in the entire event is whether or not Arbery could have saved his own life by his actions.  

He may have been completely within his right to "defend" himself by trying to take McMichael's shotgun, but that does him no good if he is dead.  

If somebody approaches me with a firearm, I don't pay it any mind until said firearm is pointed at me.  If so, and the person says "freeze" or "don't move" that tells me that they do not intend to shoot if I don't move -- right or wrong on the part of him who holds the gun.  The initial intent is not murder when the guy with the gun yells "freeze."  

.


----------



## Meathead (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


The Phoenicians were not Philistines, although the history is pretty murky.


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2020)

No matter how many ways some of these whites try twisting what happened, this is the bottom line:

*A LIFE WOULD HAVE BEEN SAVED IF THOSE WHITE DUDES HAD NOT DECIDED TO TAKE THE LAW IN THEIR OWN HANDS.*


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> No matter how many ways some of these whites try twisting what happened, this is the bottom line:
> 
> *A LIFE WOULD HAVE BEEN SAVED IF THOSE WHITE DUDES HAD NOT DECIDED TO TAKE THE LAW IN THEIR OWN HANDS.*


Ok.  Now how can We stop the racially/religiously motivated hate and violence.  Murderers get the death penalty.  And I bet IM2 here is not for the death penalty because the majority of murderers in the United States are Homo Sapien Sapiens.


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 12, 2020)

IM2 said:


> No matter how many ways some of these whites try twisting what happened, this is the bottom line:
> 
> *A LIFE WOULD HAVE BEEN SAVED IF THOSE WHITE DUDES HAD NOT DECIDED TO TAKE THE LAW IN THEIR OWN HANDS.*


Or if the deceased was not stealing. Both achieve the same still alive result without bogus racial rancor.


----------



## KissMy (May 12, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



In an enraged freeze, fight or flight situation people don't always freeze or run. I have attacked an armed robber who had me at gunpoint demanding my wallet & all my money at the ATM. He got a busted open head & I kept my money. I also threatened to kill a thug in another car who aimed a gun at us as he threatened to shoot us. I gave chase & tried to ram them into barriers before I realized they had no plates & they premeditated this crime & getaway & were likely baiting me into a trap.

If they didn't see him burglarise the home, they should not have fucked with him. They should have only observed, reported, taken video or pictures. If you don't like the law, then change it before becoming an illegal self empowered vigilante.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how many ways some of these whites try twisting what happened, this is the bottom line:
> ...


What did he steal??


----------



## quarantine (May 12, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> 
> These men were not in fear of their lives. They ambushed the jogger plain and simple. Try them, and if convicted, give them the maximum sentence possible.
> 
> ...



  Read my now closed down thread, "The Heroes Gregory and Travis McMichael."  Why was it closed down?  Apparently because it made too much sense.  But in a nutshell, if you are holding a gun and some criminal tries to take it from you, It is your DUTY to blow them the fuck away.


----------



## quarantine (May 12, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Also, here’s a picture of one of the attackers with Georgia governor Kemp. Notice his shirt.
> 
> View attachment 333128



  "Allah" sucks.


----------



## quarantine (May 12, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  There is no clearer definition of democracy than being a vigilante.  As anybody who has ever seen a gangster movie can tell you, the cops are often bought. Sometimes, they are even the criminals!  If society feels it is necessary to take the law into its own hands and form a vigilante group, they are more than justified in doing so.  Read my now closed down thread, "The Heroes Gregory and Travis McMichael."  They had every right to do what they did.


----------



## KissMy (May 12, 2020)

quarantine said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


If they were in the right, then a jury of their peers won't convict them. It's nearly impossible to not brandish a shotgun. He should have left it in the truck since there were other armed people covering him, but we can't say he intended to kill because of that oversight. That fight over the shotgun could have gone either way, should Arbery go to Jail had McMichale been killed?


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2020)

quarantine said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > So, it turns out somebody caught it on video.  It is clear from the video that the jogger was ambushed. The truck stopped in the road ahead of him, waiting on him to run by, and when he went around the truck, the driver jumped him while the other man, standing in the back of the truck, either shot the jogger, or was aiming and ready to shoot.
> ...


What crime did Arbery commit?


----------



## james bond (May 12, 2020)

BWK said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > BWK said:
> ...



I know white garbage by the way they talk and act when off duty.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> No matter how many ways some of these whites try twisting what happened, this is the bottom line:
> 
> *A LIFE WOULD HAVE BEEN SAVED IF THOSE WHITE DUDES HAD NOT DECIDED TO TAKE THE LAW IN THEIR OWN HANDS.*



A life would have been saved if Arbery did not decide to charge at a shotgun.

The two white men had every right to stop the black burglary suspect.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> quarantine said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



Assault, and maybe even armed assault considering he was trying to take control of the shotgun.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No matter how many ways some of these whites try twisting what happened, this is the bottom line:
> ...


The black guy was not a burglary suspect and the 2 white guys had no right to stop him.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > quarantine said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, the other poster referred to Arbery as a criminal *before* he tried to disarm McMichael. What crime is that?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 13, 2020)

If they don't get put away in jail, the McMichaels are going to chase other people around with their guns.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 13, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You believe, and have admitted that you believe, that these two "crackers" (as you say) were intending to murder Arbery and that at no point was it possible for Arbery to do something other than what the video above shows, that would have prevented Arbery's death.



Arbery did try to escape at least twice, but they kept pulling the truck back around him. A lot of people are going to quit in the situation. Some would even have quit immediately, but at least, Arbery tried.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 13, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > quarantine said:
> ...


Keep in mind, he may have been shot before he grabbed T.M.'s gun.  There were a couple shots fired before you see the scuffle.


----------



## Norman (May 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He "shoplifted" a television before.

He was a criminal.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Here's some more evidence.  Apparently there was a Nubian T.M. had confronted while trespassing a couple weeks earlier: Suspect in Arbery shooting had earlier confrontation, neighbor says


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



The evidence will probably mount up from here. The guy did attack a person with a shotgun, no one does this unless he knows he is going to jail.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


What about that? I already podted that myself.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That additional evidence establishes that there were some trespassing and burglary issues in the area prior to the confrontation, specifically a Nubian male.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 14, 2020)

KissMy said:


> If they were in the right, then a jury of their peers won't convict them. It's nearly impossible to not brandish a shotgun. He should have left it in the truck since there were other armed people covering him, but we can't say he intended to kill because of that oversight. That fight over the shotgun could have gone either way, should Arbery go to Jail had McMichale been killed?


“Brandishing” is not illegal in Georgia, but yes, it was stupid to step out with the shotgun.  It was stupid to confront Arbery.  They should have just continued to report his whereabouts to police.   It was stupid to try and take the shotgun from McMichael.  

A whole lot of stupid lead to a death.

Unfortunately for the McMichaels, if one takes a life, the authorities SHOULD investigate and see if a crime was committed. If so, one will be required to justify the killing as an affirmative defense to whatever crime a grand jury decides enough evidence exists to prosecute.

I have provided a number of examples of how these to dudes can be held criminally responsible. I am not sure murder gets there without more proof.

.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > If they were in the right, then a jury of their peers won't convict them. It's nearly impossible to not brandish a shotgun. He should have left it in the truck since there were other armed people covering him, but we can't say he intended to kill because of that oversight. That fight over the shotgun could have gone either way, should Arbery go to Jail had McMichale been killed?
> ...



Stupid is not illegal, whether you believe they were stupid or not.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


There were no burglaries.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Only if you believe he had no intention to steal, which given his track record is unlikely.

Stop making up facts.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


LOL

By "track record," you mean the one time in his 26 years you know he stole something.

Still, you possess no evidence he intended to steal anything from that construction site.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He stole a television. His brother is also in prison currently waiting for prosecution.

He had other crimes also. And of course since you don't get caught every time, probably a history of stealing.

So yes, very troubled circumstance.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, you just agreed with me only you're too stupid to know it. We now both agreed he stole something once in his life that we know about.


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> He "shoplifted" a television before.
> 
> He was a criminal.





Norman said:


> The guy did attack a person with a shotgun




The amount of 'stupid' you manage to put in your responses is trumplike.

So he is a 'criminal' yet somehow he is the aggressor/attacker when confronted by 2 men with guns trying to take down this 'criminal.'


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > He "shoplifted" a television before.
> ...




Yes, the criminal attacked a person with a shotgun.

At which point did I go above your level of comprehension?


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


could be found as self defense manslaughter no time served.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > He "shoplifted" a television before.
> ...


he was, watch the video. that damn video just can't accept that can you? eats you up, you want to rip it up


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


he hates that that video exists.  he can't factually argue his hate.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


same right every american has.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


why not?  the vehicle allows one to catch up to someone ahead of you.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


he is the great and powerful oz.  and even he can't stop the fact that a video exists that destroys his red neck hate


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

IM2 said:


> This is the expected response to this situation. A bunch of ignorant *racist term deleted *racists talking about a white man who had no mother fucking reason to be holding a gun on somebody in the first  place defending himself against some blacks guy who they want to claim ran towards a gun.
> 
> It is apparent that after the first shot was fired from the truck at Arbery he saw the other white man pointing the gun at him and knew he was about to be shot so he went for it.


good thing that white man didn't hold a gun on anyone.  the video doesn't lie son.  you should watch it before your screws fall out of your head.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


they are neighborhood folk protecting their neighborhood from crime.  watch the video.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


well actually, the man with the gun was on the driver side.  you need new glasses. just saying.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

IM2 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s amazing how liberals seize on this stuff as the meatiest issue of they day. I think there are more threads in here about this than Covid
> ...


so what you're saying is that blacks killed 638 whites and whites killed 325 blacks. so blacks killed twice as many white folks.  and whites are racist?  too fking funny when your own stats blows up your own argument.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


The part where you don't understand Arbery was acting in self-defense.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Like my right to go to a restaurant, movie, mall? That right? The right that was taken away by the Leftist media and out of touch modelers?


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 14, 2020)

With all the Lib 101couses why not have one on not getting yourself shot?


----------



## WEATHER53 (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


It’s not what your eyes see but rather what your feelings want.
Lib 101


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


exactly like all of that.  free to assemble that's in the first amendment with no government agency that can take it away.  why are we letting them?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Because we are allowing the media to fear monger. Sadly.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I can't stop broadcasting.  all we have is this place or friends and family and enlighten them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That’s why I am on here so frequently. Partly it’s to vent.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Defamation is all over the story. You can sue the media for their lies.


----------



## Ame®icano (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> The part where you don't understand Arbery was acting in self-defense.



"self defense"

Blacks never attack first. True story.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I want to have a Q&A with them like they do with Trump. See how they respond.


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> At which point did I go above your level of comprehension?





jc456 said:


> he is the great and powerful oz. and even he can't stop the fact that a video exists that destroys his red neck hate



"Never argue with an idiot, they only bring you down to their level, then beat you with experience."



jc456 said:


> good thing that white man didn't hold a gun on anyone.



What was that white man doing with his gun?  
You saying he wasn't aiming it at the 'criminal'?  

Aiming = Holding a gun on someone.

I guess, to you, that the white man wasn't threatening the 'criminal' in that video.  
Is that how you feel?
Is that what the video reveals?

If so, just confirm by stating that the white man wasn't threatening the 'criminal' in any way.
If not, please explain some more.



I now have to exercise my Freedom by heading to the golf course.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > At which point did I go above your level of comprehension?
> ...



Yes, he was threatening to force him to wait there while the police arrive and carry his ass to prison.

Now that is not a crime. That's a heroic act.


----------



## quarantine (May 14, 2020)

KissMy said:


> quarantine said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



  They shouldn't have been arrested to begin with.  And anybody who goes after somebody holding a shotgun was just asking to die.  Instead of it being suicide by cop, it was suicide by hero.


----------



## quarantine (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> quarantine said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...



  He was black.  That was crime enough.  Now let me commit a HATE crime here and now.  It is called TRUTH!  Blacks make up about 14% of the population.  But they are responsible for at least 60% of the crimes in this country.  Are you reporting me yet?  Obviously the negro in question was guilty of something. Guilty enough for him to risk his life to prevent his getting in trouble for.  As I said in my deleted thread, if he wasn't completely stupid, he could have just went along with being detained, sat on a curb and wait for the cops to show up and straighten the matter out.  Or he could have run away.  But seeing how he didn't choose either of the sane paths, he got what he deserved.


----------



## quarantine (May 14, 2020)

james bond said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



  How about speaking about something sensible.  Black garbage.


----------



## quarantine (May 14, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If they don't get put away in jail, the McMichaels are going to chase other people around with their guns.



  If so, only deserving people.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> "Never argue with an idiot, they only bring you down to their level, then beat you with experience


And there you are, the idiot


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > At which point did I go above your level of comprehension?
> ...


Yeah, according to some nuts here, he wasn't aiming his gun at Arbery when he shot him.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Screech, screech and more leftist screech. Aren't you getting the memo? There are no buyers. Go parasite elsewhere.

He was shot after he charged at a man with shotgun. After minutes of trying to flee justice. Justice has a way of getting back at you, as Obama's of the world are about to find out.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

quarantine said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > quarantine said:
> ...


Why would I report you? You _think_ think I really give a shit that you're a flaming racist?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> quarantine said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



To not care you sure repeat it often enough.

You are a complete moron.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


LOL
No matter what you say, he charged a man threatening his life in self defense. You boy is gonna fry.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There were no threats to his life. They could have ended the criminal's life any moment they wanted to. It was not until he decided to charge.

A criminal fleeing and avoiding arrest. Same as he had done before.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yep. Committed a crime.And not his first.


How many murders?

Looks like the fat racist hillbillies have him beat.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Committed a crime.And not his first.
> ...



Blacks commit 50 percent of the murders, while being only 13 percent of the population.

But this wasn't a murder, it was a suicide by charging at a shotgun.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Blacks commit 50 percent of the murders, while being only 13 percent of the population.


Well that was in irrelevant flare up of racism. 

It was murder.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks commit 50 percent of the murders, while being only 13 percent of the population.
> ...



It's a fact you seem to have trouble absorbing.

Like the facts of this case.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Update from Molyneux just minutes ago.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Yes, he was threatening to force him to wait there while the police arrive and carry his ass to prison.


Well now that you've admitted that "he" was conveying a threat, are you aware of the fact that you *can not threaten *people with a gun, that's doing so is a crime?

*Armed coercion
Coercion* (/koʊˈɜːrʒən, -ʃən/) is the practice of forcing another party to act in an involuntary manner by use of threats or force.[1] It involves a set of various types of forceful actions that violate the free will of an individual to induce a desired response, for example: a bully demanding lunch money from a student or the student gets beaten. These actions may include extortion, blackmail, torture, threats to induce favors, or even sexual assault. 

In law, coercion is codified as a *duress* crime. Such actions are used as leverage, to force the victim to act in a way contrary to their own interests. 

Coercion may involve the actual infliction of physical pain/injury or psychological harm in order to enhance the credibility of a threat. The threat of further harm may lead to the cooperation or obedience of the person being coerced. 
Coercion - Wikipedia


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he was threatening to force him to wait there while the police arrive and carry his ass to prison.
> ...



Having a gun is not threatening anyone with a gun.

That's fucking ridiculous.

Further demanding someone to stop who is suspected of burglary is fine.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

The property is marked with a no trespassing sign according to the owner - so the theory that Arbery looked for it goes in bed to die. Of course, this immediately incriminates him for a burglary since there is no other reason to be there.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

The original letters.






The entire case is a leftist scam.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks commit 50 percent of the murders, while being only 13 percent of the population.
> ...


Naw suicide by stupid


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Everything the fake news media told us about the case was a lie... as usual. It is absolutely imperative they be held responsible for this scam.

By their reporting of a "lynching" they have caused a real lynching. Two white people hunted down at a graveyard as if they were animals, with a hunting rifle. Hold the media responsible.


----------



## jc456 (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> The original letters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much how we see the video


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 14, 2020)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > You believe, and have admitted that you believe, that these two "crackers" (as you say) were intending to murder Arbery and that at no point was it possible for Arbery to do something other than what the video above shows, that would have prevented Arbery's death.
> ...


Play this scenario out for me.  What if Arbery would have just kept going running didn’t stop?  

What would they do?  Just keep following him?  

.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Eventually the cops would arrive, and then he would have charged at their shotguns and you would have bitched and moaned that too much was conserved.

News headline would have been how an entire group of racists executed a black male out just for a jog in cold blood. The resurgence of the KKK.


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> he was threatening to force him *to wait there while the police arrive* and carry his ass to prison.





Norman said:


> Further *demanding someone to stop who is suspected of burglary is fine.*



So, is there a record of the phone call to the police these white superheroes made?
Since they were just 'holding him.'
Or are you going to claim that they just hadn't made the call yet? 

And I'm guessing that they didn't have their guns pointed at him while they were "Holding him"


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > he was threatening to force him *to wait there while the police arrive* and carry his ass to prison.
> ...



They were on phone the ENTIRE TIME the incident took place (excluding the two last shots).


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > "Never argue with an idiot, they only bring you down to their level, then beat you with experience
> ...



And of course, that is the best you got.


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2020)

So, watching that video, you claim the 'criminal' charged at the 'hero' but clearly Travis the hero moved to the front of the truck just as the jogger got to the front of the truck, seeing a gun pointed at him.

Your story is make believe.
This video will be very damaging to pretty boy Travis.  LOL.
"You got a cute mouth Travis."


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> So, watching that video, you claim the 'criminal' charged at the 'hero' but clearly Travis the hero moved to the front of the truck just as the jogger got to the front of the truck, seeing a gun pointed at him.
> 
> Your story is make believe.
> This video will be very damaging to pretty boy Travis.  LOL.
> "You got a cute mouth Travis."



Moving is not illegal you moron. If you want to pretend he attacked Arbery, that's you pretending to be a retard. We are not retards so we have no use for that.

Standing your ground is legal in Georgia as self defense, also.


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> Moving is not illegal you moron.




Well I predict the jury will see it as an obvious attack by Travis. As the REAL world sees it too.
There is no evidence that the 'criminal' charged Travis.
They meet in front of the truck when Travis attacked the 'Criminal"
Silly lil' man.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Moving is not illegal you moron.
> ...



They won't, you are forgetting they have people with higher IQs than 60 on the jury. They can see who it is that lunged into battle.

Further, the burden of proof is on the prosecutor. They have to prove beyond reasonable doubt that they were there to murder him - which is absurd. Completely absurd.


----------



## KissMy (May 14, 2020)

quarantine said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > quarantine said:
> ...


No, because Arbery had the right to be there on that street & stand his ground against McMichale's threats, unless McMichale's saw him commit or attempt a felony just prior.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

KissMy said:


> quarantine said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



No he did not. When committing a felony right to self defense no longer applies in respect to being detained.


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2020)

Norman said:


> No he did not. When committing a felony right to self defense no longer applies in respect to being detained.



Look at lil'man norm bring out his law degree,

Q.  Was Travis in front of the truck when the 'criminal' arrived at the front of the truck?
Q.  Or was the criminal at the front of the truck before travis got to the front of the truck?
Q.  Or did travis remain on the side and the criminal attacked him?

Tell me what you see.


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > No he did not. When committing a felony right to self defense no longer applies in respect to being detained.
> ...



Irrelevant, when Arbery lunged himself to grabbing distance from the gun the white guy was in his right to defend himself. This is completely obvious. Don't go grabbing for other people's guns unless you want to get shot.


----------



## Winco (May 14, 2020)

So answer my question.  Which choice is it or provide your own.

I want to know what you see.  
Who was where at what time?


----------



## Norman (May 14, 2020)

Winco said:


> So answer my question.  Which choice is it or provide your own.
> 
> I want to know what you see.
> Who was where at what time?



It truly is completely irrelevant. I don't see why you care about this detail. It in no way affects the long lunge Arbery committed to.


----------



## KissMy (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > quarantine said:
> ...


Only if they knew Arbery attempted a felony, which it does appear that McMichaels had prior knowledge of Arbery's many prior felonies. So I doubt any jury will convict them for murder.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



The chase itself warrants enough suspicion to arrest him according to some prior cases, so... given the chase and the history the jury will likely find they were within their reason. Unless some SJWs get in and undermine our law, just like they are attempting to destroy the entire police department now.


----------



## Winco (May 15, 2020)

KissMy said:


> So I doubt any jury will convict them for murder.




We shall see.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOL

The only criminals here are the McMichaels. They learned the hard way if you pull a gun on someone, that someone might fight back.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2020)

KissMy said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


many prior felonies, eh?


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Update from Molyneux just minutes ago.


That guy's as stupid as you. He estimates Arbery ran for about 300 feet at the McMichaels as though Arbery had plenty of opportunity to see the gun when the gun wasn't brandished until Arbery was almost up to the truck.

Then the moron says when Arbery charged towards Travis, Travis was protected by the Castle Doctrine and had no duty to retreat.  First of all, the Castle Doctrine is the right to use lethal force against intruders in your home, so no, the Castle Doctrine has nothing to do with this. Secondly, while he points out Arbery charged Travis, it seems to escape his attention that Travis was also charging towards Arbery.  Thirdly, while he points out Travis had a right to self defense, he ignores Arbery's right of self defense.

That's as far as I got. If I want to see stupid, I'll just read your posts.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Update from Molyneux just minutes ago.
> ...



So you are saying he had no knowledge of the gun.

I call total bullshit, but this changes nothing anyway. Arbery still committed an armed assault.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOL

Yeah, dumbfuck, that is a crime.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


No, you retard, that's not what I said.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...



It is not a crime to detain a burglary suspect, no matter how much you try to twist the truth.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So you are saying it's not reasonable to use lethal force when someone rushes for your gun?

That is incorrect.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Dumbfuck... YOU used the word, _*"threatening."*_. YOU called it a threat.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


It is a crime when that person didn't commit a felony.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Let's review, you literally believe the men are guilty of coercion.

Now that is so insanely stupid that only a far left fucktard could make it up.

It's like you have to pretend that you do not understand normal standards of behavior in order to defend the robber. Everyone knows what coercion is, this is obviously NOT coercion.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 15, 2020)

This can't be a surprise to anyone. You can see on the video that neither McMicheal knows how to properly handle a weapon. Plus the fact that McMichael Sr. had mental issues. He never should have had a gun. Neither should his fat spawn.

Gregory McMichael, ex-police officer charged with killing Ahmaud Arbery, had service weapon suspended in 2019

"_Documents show that Gregory McMichael's law enforcement certification was suspended and his firearm was taken away in February 2019 due to repeatedly failing to take mandatory training, one year before the fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery.

McMichael previously received a warning in 2014 after failing to finish mandatory firearms and use-of-force courses, and the documents show McMichael repeatedly failed to complete training over the course of several years.

He explained his deficient hours in an application where he asked for a training waiver. McMichael explained that he suffered a heart attack in 2006, and dealt with clinical depression for which he needed medical treatment.

 In 2009, McMichael and his wife filed for bankruptcy "due to overwhelming medical bills from my surgeries as well as bills from my wife's cancer treatment," according to the waiver. McMichael also stated they were having issues with his daughter that year and that he suffered a second heart attack._


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2020)

trumptards out of one side of mouth queefing about liberty and freedom with regard to wearing masks, testing, and contact tracing.
trumptards out of the other side of mouth queefing about the right of some americans to arrest other americans because reasons.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > So, watching that video, you claim the 'criminal' charged at the 'hero' but clearly Travis the hero moved to the front of the truck just as the jogger got to the front of the truck, seeing a gun pointed at him.
> ...


And Arbery was standing his ground.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> trumptards out of one side of mouth queefing about liberty and freedom with regard to wearing masks, testing, and contact tracing.
> trumptards out of the other side of mouth queefing about the right of some americans to arrest other americans because reasons.



Yes, because of the LAW OF THE LAND.

You are not free to commit your crimes in this land Mr. "jogger".


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...



Arbery was assaulting the man by lunging at his shotgun.

And contrary to your beliefs, no, he was not _coerced_ into lunging at the shotgun.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Nope, Arbery was trying to protect himself from someone threatening him with a gun.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > trumptards out of one side of mouth queefing about liberty and freedom with regard to wearing masks, testing, and contact tracing.
> ...


yeah, enough of your queefery, trumptard.

in reality, the three chasers are facing criminal charges, and the jogger, who did not commit a crime beyond possible trespassing, is dead.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



The robber committed a burglary and an assault for which he died for.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Arbery wasn’t a robber, and committed neither a burglary nor an assault. Your boy is gonna fry.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


if the vigilantes are lucky, twats like you might slip through and end up in the jury.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...


I always recognize idiots like you and the other poster.  Thanks for the consistent exposure to your stupid.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> So, watching that video, you claim the 'criminal' charged at the 'hero' but clearly Travis the hero moved to the front of the truck just as the jogger got to the front of the truck, seeing a gun pointed at him.


very true, the man with the gun moved to the front of the truck.  Not in front of the black man running.  And instead of the black man continuing running on the path he was on, he abruptly charged the man in the middle of the street with the gun.  The black man grabbed the gun, autopsy confirms that.  At no point in the video does anyone see the gun pointed at the black man.  so that part of your statement is fake.  so thanks for demonstrating yet again that you can't see.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


who is that?


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


that's pretty much a standard to live by.  suicide by another is not recommended.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

KissMy said:


> No, because Arbery had the right to be there on that street & stand his ground against McMichale's threats, unless McMichale's saw him commit or attempt a felony just prior.


so the white guy doesn't have the same rights?  just curious what you're actually saying here.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> So answer my question.  Which choice is it or provide your own.
> 
> I want to know what you see.
> Who was where at what time?


at the 22 second mark of the video from TMZ one hears the first shot, and at that point, the blackman has pushed the white guy.  I posted the still and the video so you can listen to the same thing.  close your eyes and listen to when you hear the shot and stop the video.  22 second mark.  And the white man is going backward.  that's an odd position if he had control.  you'd agree right?


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> Q. Was Travis in front of the truck when the 'criminal' arrived at the front of the truck?
> Q. Or was the criminal at the front of the truck before travis got to the front of the truck?
> Q. Or did travis remain on the side and the criminal attacked him?
> 
> Tell me what you see.


Q1.  Travis moved to the driver side front of the truck as the black man was passing the passenger side of the same truck.

Q2. Travis moved while the blackman went around the passenger side.

Q3. yes Travis remained on his side of the truck and yes the suspect blackman attacked Travis.  yes.  Bingo, at least your eyes see what I see.  so you agree, the suspect blackman attacked Travis. 

Now the big question you need to answer is what is it you expected Travis to do as the blackman lunged at him?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


how is babby formed?


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I have no idea what a babby is.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


i am not surprised.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


so you agree at conception it is a baby?  ohhhhhhhhh now I see.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


^interacting with this moron is like stepping on a chew toy for dogs. a retarded squeaky reaction is forthcoming. absolutely no value.

i return to my previous statement that made this twat squeak:

"if the vigilantes are lucky, twats like you might slip through and end up in the jury."


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


still looking for who are vigilantes.  still nothing eh? And yes Babies are formed at conception, thanks for agreeing yet again.


----------



## Winco (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> I call total bullshit, but this changes nothing anyway. *Arbery still committed an armed assault.*


Attack/threaten a guy while holding a gun, and backup with a gun, and blame it on the guy without the gun.

Yeah, sure lil'man.
That is not how it works.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > I call total bullshit, but this changes nothing anyway. *Arbery still committed an armed assault.*
> ...


so tell me what you see in the video, because that's what I see.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > I call total bullshit, but this changes nothing anyway. *Arbery still committed an armed assault.*
> ...



Arbery attacked a man with a shotgun and died for it.

While you may believe that no one deserves to die for lunging into a shotgun, real world does not operate by your feels.


----------



## Winco (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Q3. yes Travis remained on his side of the truck and yes the suspect blackman attacked Travis. yes. Bingo, at least your eyes see what I see. so you agree, the suspect blackman attacked Travis.


If travis was on his side of the truck, as you claim, THEN we would all be able to see when they made contact, but we can't BECAUSE travis was also in front of the truck, and NOT on 'his' side as you claim.
My eyes absolutely do NOT see what you see.
When contact is made between the two, the truck blocks the view, so we can't see, which means that travis was in FACT in front of the truck and not remaining on his side.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Q3. yes Travis remained on his side of the truck and yes the suspect blackman attacked Travis. yes. Bingo, at least your eyes see what I see. so you agree, the suspect blackman attacked Travis.
> ...



Did your eyes see the black man charging at the white man?

Because that's all that matters here. If you didn't I suggest visiting the eye doctor.


----------



## Winco (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Did your eyes see the black man charging at the white man?



Yup, that appears to be true.
Do your eyes see travis standing still on his side of the truck?
Or Do your eyes also see travis moving to the front, albeit slower, because he is a fat slob, but he is attacking a man, while holding a gun, who yes, is in fact moving towards travis.

Hear me out.
What happened previously, is unknown and speculation.
The driver making the call had witnessed something previously, so he made the call.
What happened, we don't know.
But I will speculate this.
The McMichaels had a confrontation with Aubrey previously down the road.  At least once, possibly more than one.  I'm sure words/threats of 'arrest' 'stop' 'I'm gonna shoot you' etc.  We don't know.
Why did Aubrey turn left THIS TIME when previously he most likely just passed the truck and kept running/jogging?
When the video starts, it appears that Aubrey was going to pass on the left side/drivers side, then he serves right to heads to passenger side.
Why?  I speculate that travis had pointed the gun at him in previous encounters and threatened him, and this time Aubrey was making a decision to stop Travis from killing him.
Bad decision, yes.
Travis innocent, hardly.

Imagine travis and his dad, with weapons, chasing you around and yelling, "Stop MF, or I'm gonna shoot your ass dead"  Now of course this is speculation, but I'm also speculating that travis didn't say, "Can you please stop running so we can talk, and wait for the police to arrive and figure this out with civility."

Aubrey appears to have make a poor decision to diffuse this chase than the previous decisions he had made moments before.  This decision cost him his life.  Travis appears to be hunting a man with the intent to harm.

Aubrey was probably NOT the tux wearing innocent man that some are claiming, but we don't know.
Travis is not innocent, he and his father, and the other car chaser, made bad decisions themselves, and it will cost them time in court and possibly jail.

Now, I'm done.  Until more information is given.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Did your eyes see the black man charging at the white man?
> ...



Long theories explaining the simple clip which we already saw. Take your posts to the conspiracy section, they belong there. IT IS OBVIOUS WHAT HAPPENED!


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


He attacked a man who was threatening him. You said so yourself.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Q3. yes Travis remained on his side of the truck and yes the suspect blackman attacked Travis. yes. Bingo, at least your eyes see what I see. so you agree, the suspect blackman attacked Travis.
> ...


And they were actually as much as 3 feet away from each other when the first shot was fired.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...



I don't believe I said he was being threatened, but he did the very real threat that he will be going to jail.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Did your eyes see the black man charging at the white man?
> ...



The analysis at the start of Molyneux's video is about as good as it gets when it comes to this case.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Actually,  that's not all that matters. Being provoked to fight for his life against someone threatening his life with a gun also matters.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> I don't believe I said he was being threatened, but he did the very real threat that he will be going to jail.


Dumbfuck...



Norman said:


> Yes, he was threatening to force him to wait there while the police arrive and carry his ass to prison. Now that is not a crime. That's a heroic act.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Did your eyes see the black man charging at the white man?
> ...


Arbery turns to the right of the truck when he spotted the shotgun.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Winco said:
> ...



No it doesn't, someone who is fleeing does not have such rights.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> If travis was on his side of the truck, as you claim, THEN we would all be able to see when they made contact, but we can't BECAUSE travis was also in front of the truck, and NOT on 'his' side as you claim.


the drivers side front.  yes he was standing near the two yellow lines.  post a still of what you see.  because I can, exactly what I see,





post yours now.  the one you see Travis on the other side.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe I said he was being threatened, but he did the very real threat that he will be going to jail.
> ...



Yeah ok, you have a trouble understanding sarcasm. Not a surprise considering you are a leftist.

They were hauling his ass to jail, that is not a threat and can not constitute a threat.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


it's all we get.


----------



## jc456 (May 15, 2020)

Winco said:


> If travis was on his side of the truck, as you claim, THEN we would all be able to see when they made contact, but we can't BECAUSE travis was also in front of the truck, and NOT on 'his' side as you claim.
> My eyes absolutely do NOT see what you see.
> When contact is made between the two, the truck blocks the view, so we can't see, which means that travis was in FACT in front of the truck and not remaining on his side.


BTW, here is the still of the black man running down the street and there is no truck.  why?





I see no threat there.  you?


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Liar, he wasn't fleeing.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Oh right, he was "jogging"... I forgot the narrative you were programmed with.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOLOL 

That's not sarcasm as evidenced by your claim his threatening to force him to stop was "heroic."


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Winco said:
> 
> 
> > If travis was on his side of the truck, as you claim, THEN we would all be able to see when they made contact, but we can't BECAUSE travis was also in front of the truck, and NOT on 'his' side as you claim.
> ...


LOL

You really are as dumb as everyone says. 

How does one see around a curve with obstructed view?


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


He still wasn't fleeing. Fleeing entails fleeing from a crime. And as you have thoroughly proven with your inability to show a crime was committed; he wasn't fleeing.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He committed a burglary.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Nope, you're still lying. There was no burglary committed based on the evidence we've seen thus far.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I disagree, he had an intent to steal. People don't just wander around in vacant houses.

But do note it does not matter, only a suspicion of the intention to steal is enough to arrest.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


It wasn't a vacant house. It was a house under construction.  And people wander into such structures all the time.

And no, just a suspicion is not enough. The suspect also had to commit a felony.

_A private person may arrest an offender if the offense is committed in his presence or within his immediate knowledge.* If the offense is a felony* and the offender is escaping or attempting to escape, a private person may arrest him upon reasonable and probable grounds of suspicion._​


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Visiting a vacant house and then running off is enough to suspect a burglary. I am getting tired of repeating this over and over again, if you don't behave I will report again.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


You can repeat it another 1000 times, it will still never prove a burglary occurred.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The burglary was captured on camera.


----------



## Norman (May 15, 2020)

Live now...


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Suuure it was, uh-huh.


----------



## Norman (May 16, 2020)

Suspect in Arbery Shooting Offered to Help Deal With Potential Trespasser (Published 2020)
					

Two months before Ahmaud Arbery was killed, one of the suspects told the police he could be notified if a nearby homeowner noticed any suspicious activity.




					www.nytimes.com
				




*Suspect in Arbery Shooting Offered to Help Deal With Potential Trespasser*
Two months before Ahmaud Arbery was killed, one of the suspects told the police he could be notified if a nearby homeowner noticed any suspicious activity.

BRUNSWICK, Ga. — Two months before Ahmaud Arbery was fatally shot in Glynn County, Ga., a police officer there sent a text to a property owner who was worried about recurring trespassing incidents, a lawyer for the homeowner said on Friday.

The officer provided the phone number of a nearby resident, telling the owner to call it the next time his motion-sensing security cameras whirred into action.

That resident, Gregory McMichael, a retired investigator in the local district attorney’s office, never received a call from the owner asking for help. But this month, Mr. McMichael and his son were arrested on murder charges after they chased and then confronted Mr. Arbery, who was black, through the streets of their Southeast Georgia neighborhood on Feb. 23. The McMichaels are white, and the killing has unleashed a firestorm of protests nationwide.

Charlie Bailey, a former senior assistant district attorney in Fulton County, Ga., said it was highly irregular for a police agency to recommend that a person who was not active in law enforcement to respond to a potential crime.

The democrat plain is now to
- End the police department, pack it with "inclusive" folks who ignore black crime.
- End the ability for civilians to arrest people, according to democrats civilians should not act like police, everyone should be dependent on government.
- Put criminals before citizens.
- Control every aspect of your life.


----------



## Norman (May 16, 2020)

There are new clips of people entering the property now.


None of them lunging into a shotgun.

Facts are now:
- Couple months before the events someone entered the property, and the owner was asked by the officer to notify him.
- Two weeks prior someone suspicious again entered the property and 911 was called, he possibly had a gun. He was not caught.
- The day Arbery again entered the property and ran without responding.

In my opinion, he was there to burglarize. They had reasonable suspicion. He may have been on probation from shoplifting a television also, which may have made him flee since he probably did not know whether he had committed a crime even if he did not commit burglary.
-


----------



## Winco (May 16, 2020)

Ahmaud Arbery Shooting Spurs Calls to Disband Police Force
		


More corrupt cops.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2020)

Norman said:


> There are new clips of people entering the property now.
> 
> 
> None of them lunging into a shotgun.
> ...


Your opinion is meaningless. You have no proof to back it up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 23, 2020)

Norman said:


> It's a fact you seem to have trouble absorbing.
> 
> Like the facts of this case.


Here's a couple facts: three people charged with murder. 

One message board goober with a Trump U law degree weeping for them.


----------



## SavannahMann (May 23, 2020)

gipper said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Georgia does not have various degrees of Murder. In other states, you hear First Degree, Second Degree, sometimes Third Degree. Normally First degree is premeditated. Second degree is usually in the commission of another crime. From there it gets into more what we would conversationally call Manslaughter. 

Georgia has Murder. In that one statute is no degrees. It does list the various situations. Premeditated, during the commission of a Felony, and all that. Same conditions, just without the degrees thrown in. Often called Felony Murder, it’s all the same in Georgia. It doesn’t matter if you were robbing a store and a man keeled over and died from a heart attack, or you plotted for months to kill your spouse. It’s all murder in Georgia. 

Now, for the charge to make sense, you have to look at the totality of the event. What were the McMichael’s  doing? They were attempting to stop AA by blocking his path, hemming him in with their neighbor who was following. Travis got out of the truck with his shotgun, and Daddy, got into the bed with his .357 Magnum. Now, here they have already committed one felony. Attempting to detain AA by blocking him in is attempted illegal imprisonment in Georgia. If they had been successful, it would have dropped the attempted. 

By exiting the truck with his shotgun, in an effort to stop AA, Travis committed another crime, as did Daddy since he was a part of this mess. Aggravated Assault. In Georgia, you can’t just wave your weapon around in a threatening manner. In fact, it is illegal to detain someone at gunpoint. The Legislature has been debating changing this, but I think that effort is going to be delayed for a bit since they don’t want to be seen as excusing the extreme actions of the McMichaels, or they’ll write it in such a way to insure that actions like those of the McMichaels are not protected. 

So you have at least one, and realistically two Felonies before contact is made. We aren’t doing well here if you are a fan of the McMichaels. Now the scuffle, or conflict, and the shooting. Here be the rub. The defenders like to swear it was Self Defense. But in Georgia, Self Defense is not an option when you were the aggressor, or committing a crime. Using Georgia Law, the only person acting in Self Defense was Arbury. Wise perhaps not, but legal. 

It all goes back to the laws covering Citizens Arrest. In Georgia, it’s a bet your life move. If you are wrong, you’re the felon by taking the guy into custody. Probable does not cover it. Reasonable Suspicion does not do it for the Civilians. You have to be 100% sure, and the smart move is to get a picture, or a description and call the cops. They can act on Reasonable Suspicion. They can act on Probable Cause. They have the authority by law, that we citizens do not have. 

So we know that legally speaking the McMichaels had no legal justification to stop AA. So their actions can not be legal. So the charge is Murder. Manslaughter does exist in Georgia. But the conditions are not met. 

For Voluntary Manslaughter it basically has to be reckless behavior that would qualify as a Misdemeanor. Aggravated Assault and False Imprisonment are Felonies. Or a moment of Passion which the normal and reasonable person would have succumbed to. This is the finding your wife in bed with another man defense. You were overcome with a sense of rage and betrayal and killed them in a moment of passion. It wasn’t justified, but we can all understand how you felt Legally speaking. 

Now, Involuntary Manslaughter is on the books too. Again, Felonies are excluded, but this time there is a caveat. You could get that, if you were doing a legal action, in an illegal manner. In other words, generally speaking what you were doing was legal, but you did it wrong. Ok, so we’re back to the Citizens Arrest and Confrontation. Is it legal to perform a Citizens Arrest? Yes. What are the conditions? You have to know with essentially 100% certainty that this fellow committed the crime. Ok. But what crime? Suspicion of Burglary is not 100% Knowing that a crime was committed. Trespassing? Arbury did not commit Trespassing. Not according to the law In Georgia. So we would have to stretch the definitions and meanings to the breaking point to fit this event into that crime. But here again, the punishment for Involuntary Manslaughter is still a long one in Georgia. Not quite as long as Murder, but still a long time. It is an option, and the DA may include it as one of the charges to give the Jury an out. 

So how does that help you understand the charges against the McMichaels?


----------



## BWK (May 23, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


When I was a kid, I walked around new construction sites quite a few times if they happened to be in the direction I was going. It was to look. The thought of grabbing something never entered my mind. We don't know this guy wasn't doing the same thing. 

If Arbery had intent to steal, then without any stolen items, how can you prove intent?


----------



## BWK (May 23, 2020)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


In post 2249 you called it a "burglary." From post# 2247 you called it a "suspected burglary." You just got caught lying. Now do you see how full of shit you are?


----------

